# FiiO E5 amp (E3 upgraded)



## ClieOS

Since so many people like their E3, I though many will be interested with FiiO upcoming amp, the E5, as well. No picture or prototype yet, but the spec has been released on FiiO's forum.

 In rough translation, the new E5 will feature:
Independent On/Off switch
Electronic volume control to eliminate hissing after long usage
Back clip
Build-in rechargeable Li-ion battery
USB charging circuit
New functions include:
Output power increases 30%
Better SNR
Less distortion
Better resistance to electromagnetic interference
E5 will be roughly the same size as E3, but slimmer.

 No release date yet.


----------



## tstarn06

Sounds cool. I will probably give one a try. Small is good. Wonder what Dealextreme will be selling them for?


----------



## Bonthouse

Sounds awesome! I'll probably get one!


----------



## younglee200

hope this is less than 15 bucks


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds awesome! I'll probably get one!_

 

x2 here.
Got my E3 yesterday. Still pretty awesome. But I notice much hiss with my Meizu M6 and electromagnetic interference when I getting too close to my TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds good it will improved in the new version. I will probably get one of those too. Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Build-in rechargeable Li-ion battery will sure be a huge improvement too.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..electromagnetic interference.._

 

Hell yeah! I almost pooped myself when all of a sudden my iPhone decided to get an update from the celltower. 
 My config was : iPhone > mini to mini > FiiO E3 > Shure SE530.
 Now it is : iPhone > LOD > FiiO E3 > Shure attenuator > Shure SE530 (Attenuator also reduces the hiss)


----------



## Leroy Jenkems

definitely in for mostly the rechargeable battery and volume control


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder if that'll bump the cost up by a lot though.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The E3, despite its low price, still does really good to improve the sound. I hope the E5 will make another big impact.


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if that'll bump the cost up by a lot though._

 

my thoughts exactly. but even so, it should be a lot less than the competition, and the size is always a plus. if it is small enough, it could be used as a volume control (which i think it has, i didnt quite understand the feature, i hope "Electronic volume control" is what it sounds like.)


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E5 will be roughly the same size as E3, but slimmer.

 No release date yet._

 

It can get smaller!?
 Anyway, awesome news.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It can get smaller!?
 Anyway, awesome news._

 

The E3's PCB is actually very small, but they have to make the case bigger to accommodate the AAA battery. Since FiiO decided to use Li-ion battery (which is smaller), E5 should have no problem on a smaller casing.


----------



## nsx_23

Have you got a link to the info source?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you got a link to the info source?_

 

Here you go... but do you read Chinese?


----------



## Pecker

I can't wait!

 I never got my hands on on the E3.

 I will have to try harder this time around!


----------



## nsx_23

The E3s are still for sale on dealextreme you know...

 I reckon FiiO should give us some free E5s when they come out since this forum helped spread the word about it.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The E3s are still for sale on dealextreme you know...

 I reckon FiiO should give us some free E5s when they come out since this forum helped spread the word about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The FiiO admin James said that E3 has better oversea sale than China thanks to discussion on forum like Head-fi. I guess it won't be too out of line to suggest him for sending a few samples to head-fi'ers for some early preview.


----------



## tstarn06

Give him my username.


----------



## nsx_23

X2.

 Oh yeah, forgot to mention to you ClieOS, I can read chinese perfectly fine.


----------



## montell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here you go... but do you read Chinese?_

 

I think he meant a source link to some of the info on the E5. That thread doesnt look like they are discussing the E5 but rather the comments of head-fi on the E3


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *montell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he meant a source link to some of the info on the E5. That thread doesnt look like they are discussing the E5 but rather the comments of head-fi on the E3_

 

The admin James mentioned about the spec of the upcoming E5 on two of his posts, as responses to a previous poster's suggestion to improve E3.


----------



## ljcii

can include my name too?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

How would this compete with the Travagan's Colors i wonder..


----------



## nsx_23

Maybe we can do a massive group buy or something. 

 Seems many of us are interested enough provided the costs doesn't go above $20.


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would this compete with the Travagan's Colors i wonder.._

 

It wouldn't look like a stupid bone for one thing.

 /me drools


----------



## nsx_23

The dogbone design is cool though.


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would this compete with the Travagan's Colors i wonder.._

 

if it is much cheaper, i would say quite well

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wouldn't look like a stupid bone for one thing_

 

x2. i mean just explaining What it is would be a pain. with this jus say its volume control, no more questions.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dogbone design is cool though._

 

really? man opinions can differ a lot. 

 also, i hope the belt clip is removable, as i doubt i would use it that often.


----------



## J.D.N

If it is smaller, and comes with a volume control, someone with a Xin Super-Micro IV will have to compare them. 

 Results of a comparison may well be obvious, but it would be interesting to see how they differ, and how drastically, if in fact they do.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wouldn't look like a stupid bone for one thing.

 /me drools_

 


 I like the dogbone design!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would this compete with the Travagan's Colors i wonder.._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wouldn't look like a stupid bone for one thing.

 /me drools_

 

Colors is simply better in SQ. 

 Colors has better build quality, very low ground noise (inaudible to me), more accurate and more powerful. Colors also doesn't have synergy issue with most headphones, while E3 isn't particularly good with warm and dark sound 'phone.

 Many people don't like UE's big stick design (or any of the float on that matter), but it never deter them from wearing them out - as long as it sounds good for its price, design shouldn't be the reason why head-fi'er won't want to use a piece of gear.


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *G-man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also, i hope the belt clip is removable, as i doubt i would use it that often._

 

x2


----------



## BIGHMW

I now use the E3 exclusively with both my MDR-NC60 and MDR-NC22 phones, to add the moderate power boost as well as much needed bass and tame the otherwise over-exaggerated treble.

 As for a clip for the E5, later this afternoon, I will try adding a clip onto the back of my E3 (a mod job that just requires a little Krazy Glue or equivalent), the clip being from one of my old Sony MD/CD remotes (from a black Sony RM-MC33L that came with one of my D-NE700 PCDP, not needed as I have a color-matched RM-MC33*EL* to match my silver D-NE700), and I'll post pics of the finished product on both the FiiO-related topics.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Give him my username._

 

Me too! I'm Chinese, he has to give me one


----------



## ClieOS

After a round of PM, FiiO admin James told me the company does have plan to invite a few head-fi'ers for an early preview of their E5 before the release. No name was mentioned, but he seem to have a good idea of whom to invite (he reads our forum too). We shall wait and see.


----------



## nsx_23

Ask him if he'd do discounts for big group buys?

 Is he willing to set a release date yet?


----------



## ClieOS

The problem is the company doesn't seem to do oversea business directly (that's where DealExtreme comes in). Not release date is set, AFAIK.


----------



## jamato8

Well it will be interesting to see the evolution of the amps from this company.


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder when will they try to jump into the really high-end stuff, or would they rather specialize in affordable, extremely small amplifiers.

 I just realized something: The rechargeable battery means they'd have to ship it out with a power adapter unless its USB. This would really push costs up.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder when will they try to jump into the really high-end stuff, or would they rather specialize in affordable, extremely small amplifiers.

 I just realized something: The rechargeable battery means they'd have to ship it out with a power adapter unless its USB. This would really push costs up._

 

You can get small switching power supplies for the charging at very reasonable price in China, so I don't think this will be a problem, cost wise. It will make a little larger package though. Someone that in innovative could also make a small wall adapter not much bigger than the current amp.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *G-man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i hope the belt clip is removable, as i doubt i would use it that often._

 

I agree. If I'm using an amp, it will be velcroed to my player in as compact a bundle as possible. Extraneous clips are a no-no for me. Very curious to see this E5 in the wild...


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder when will they try to jump into the really high-end stuff, or would they rather specialize in affordable, extremely small amplifiers.

 I just realized something: The rechargeable battery means they'd have to ship it out with a power adapter unless its USB. This would really push costs up._

 

First post says USB Charging.


----------



## nsx_23

My bad, didn't read properly.....


----------



## isao2k8

Good news, it's gonna be great.


----------



## mr.khali

New FiiO amp already? Can't wait to hear impressions when it is released.


----------



## trickywombat

An upstart pumps out more amps with less time between revisions than a Xin Supermicro? Will the gods of head-fi allow this?

 Can't wait to get an E5 - this FiiO company seems to respond to customer demand and feedback.


----------



## roxxor

Any more news on this from those chinese forums?


----------



## Ronald Lee

went to see the chinese site, no news yet, let all cross our finger and pray hard..haha...


----------



## newskin

Just received my fiio and the improvements that are going to be implemented on the E5 are EXACTLY the ones i'd hope they introduced, thumbs up for them!! They'll have a buyer on me.


----------



## portaprostud

I am looking forward to the '5' big time. It supposedly works well with Sansa players.


----------



## ClieOS

Last I heard (rumor), FiiO has almost finish the primary design and now in hardware development. Through I doubt we will see the E5 anytime soon (soon as in next few weeks), I do hope they can keep the new amp as affordable as the E3.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a round of PM, FiiO admin James told me the company does have plan to invite a few head-fi'ers for an early preview of their E5 before the release. No name was mentioned, but he seem to have a good idea of whom to invite (he reads our forum too). We shall wait and see._

 

I'd be interested in one as well... I mailed FiiO about my E3 review, but never got a response.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be interested in one as well... I mailed FiiO about my E3 review, but never got a response._

 

I am sure FiiO already takes notice since I saw they linked your review in their forum as well.


----------



## ClieOS

A bit of news update for the E5.

 James of FiiO told me they have plan for inviting 5~10 head-fi'ers for an early review of E5, No specific detail yet but those who had reviewed the E3 on earlier time will be on their preference list. This will most likely happen after FiiO becomes a MOT in the forum.

 Now about the E5: The release date is scheduled to be before Christmas, still no specific time yet. The demo set is currently being tested, and is claimed to have 'overall improved SQ, especially on soundstage and clarity. Original bass enhancement has been kept, but is optional to accommodate different headphone'


----------



## BIGHMW

My already-depleted wallet will be ready for the release of the E5, and so will my MDR-NC60's, the same noise-canceling cans I currently use with my E3.


----------



## scytheavatar

Any ideas on what price range we should be expecting? I take it that the E5 will be several times the price of the E3.


----------



## nsx_23

I'd love to see some concept drawings of the E5. Should look beautiful with its small size and slimness.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scytheavatar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any ideas on what price range we should be expecting? I take it that the E5 will be several times the price of the E3._

 

No idea on the price yet since the hardware has not been finalized.


----------



## Zimm

Too bad this isn't being released sooner. My Guard unit leaves next Friday for mobilization. Guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zimm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad this isn't being released sooner. My Guard unit leaves next Friday for mobilization. Guess I'll have to wait._

 

Well either way good luck out there bro, and stay safe. Rock on


----------



## portaprostud

ETA?


----------



## portaprostud

I see the E3 comes with a rechargeable battery. Nice! Now, does it come with the recharger also? If not, where can I get a good recharger at low cost?


----------



## ClieOS

As mentioned before, it uses your USB port for recharging. You can use any USB power adapter as well.


----------



## portaprostud

Niiiiice. Which of the AAA rechargeables on dealextreme would you all recommend? Once I have this info in hand, I will order!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned before, it uses your USB port for recharging. You can use any USB power adapter as well._


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see the E3 comes with a rechargeable battery. Nice! Now, does it come with the recharger also? If not, where can I get a good recharger at low cost?_

 

Just to be clear: It's the not-yet-released E*5* that has a built-in rechargeable battery. The E3 does _not _recharge the separate AAA battery that it requires to run (and no battery is included when you buy). In fact, I've had trouble using rechargeable AAAs with my FiiO E3...The sound starts okay and then quickly drops to low volume with pops and crackles. Alkaline AAAs are fine, however. I don't know if this is typical behavior -- has anyone else found a brand of rechargeable AAAs that work well with the E3?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ -- has anyone else found a brand of rechargeable AAAs that work well with the E3?_

 

A Sanyo Eneloop AAA fully charged runs the E3 for 10 - 13 hours sounding beautiful. The rigs in which I've used the E3 are: The source: either a Creative MP3+ USB soundcard or an iPod. The phones: Yuin PK1.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Sanyo Eneloop AAA fully charged runs the E3 for 10 - 13 hours sounding beautiful. The rigs in which I've used the E3 are: The source: either a Creative MP3+ USB soundcard or an iPod. The phones: Yuin PK1._

 

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check those Eneloops out. For future readers, my 800 mAh Powerex AAAs were the ones that didn't work.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Niiiiice. Which of the AAA rechargeables on dealextreme would you all recommend?_

 

None, they're all crap. Get a decent brand NiMH battery, it will give you less grief and more enjoyment: Duracell, Energizer, Varta, Rayovac, Sanyo, ...


----------



## portaprostud

Understood. I see the duracell rechargeables are about $10 for a four pack. What's a good quality chargeable for the nimh AAA's? I'm assuming it'll be around $10, but want a good quality one.

 It looks like the fiio is not quite the mega bargain I had hoped. Perhaps a $30 investment overall. Sigh. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_None, they're all crap. Get a decent brand NiMH battery, it will give you less grief and more enjoyment: Duracell, Energizer, Varta, Rayovac, Sanyo, ..._


----------



## portaprostud

OK, I think I found a good quality charger and battery set. Once the fiio is available again in black, I'll be ready to order. 

 What is the synergy like for anyone with a sansa clip + koss ksc75 + fiio E3 setup? I am hoping to avoid the problems of hiss as some have had. 

 I'm told that low impedance phones are the issue, and that high impedance phones work best with the fiio. Is 60 ohms considered high, low or average impedance? This is the rating for the koss ksc75's, I believe.


----------



## dfkt

60 Ohm is pretty high(ish) for portable phones, you should be fine.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Niiiiice. Which of the AAA rechargeables on dealextreme would you all recommend? Once I have this info in hand, I will order!_

 

Like _epithetless _has mentioned, I am talking about the future *E5*, not the current selling E3 (just so we are clear about this). E3 does _NOT_ come with a charging circuit and you will have to have an AAA battery charger for recharging battery.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Any more news on when the E5 will be available. One thing they should do is better EMC sheilding which the E3 suffers from.

 I don't mind paying a few extra bucks if it means I don't get interference from mobile phones.

 Steve


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any more news on when the E5 will be available. One thing they should do is better EMC sheilding which the E3 suffers from.

 I don't mind paying a few extra bucks if it means I don't get interference from mobile phones.

 Steve_

 

I sent them an email about it and this is what James Zhong replied:

_About your question, most of audio device, included player, amplifier , are easy infect by the GSM mobile signal, because the GSM mobile phone send/receive the GSM signal ,and with a noise which frequency is about 340HZ, those will bring a noise throught the power supply!
 So, if a audio device have a high PSRR ( which means Power Supply Rejection Ratio), it will decrease the GSM noise, and if it have a good electromagnetic shielding, it can also do that! so the next model E5 will have a very high PSRR and with a metal case to achieves a good electronmagnetic shielding! _


----------



## Baines93

Wicked. I was worried about the hiss with the E3, and no volume control, as 1-2 with my sensetive Livewires in bed is right, but 1 in bed with fiio e2 would be too loud. 

 Volume control means i can use the d2 on 34 (lineout quality) Slimmer is good too, and will be good to test against the cmoy i use for bed and with bigger headphones + dac.

 After xmas i might get an iBasso D2 Boa to compare with the U control DAC i have now, and use in portable rig.

 I will get one if DX have one for under 15 bucks.

 Matt


----------



## ameyer17

If it comes in at under about $20, I want one.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

I am so completely in on this as well. I recently got my RE2's from head-direct via Raffle (thank you Nankai), and the low end blows. I was about to order up an e3 till I read this. I shall await with anticipation. I have read that the RE2 has good synergy with the fiio.

 whoever is in the know, please keep us informed if there is a group buy or if they need more volunteers for auditioning.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

It's good to hear that they will be doing something about the sheilding (RFI problem) on the new E5. Plastic case is bad for sheilding, unless it has been sprayed on all sides with and RFI coating.

 Now just need to know when the E5 will be available?

 Steve


----------



## Stevesebastianb

News direct from FiiO on the E5 sent to me by PM today. Recharge batteries included, metal case and under $20:

 Dear Steven:
 Thanks for your interesting in our E5, the detail information now are available in head-fi, you may read the thread! and about the retail price, I can tell you what would happen in china mainland market, it will be about 16USD , but about the oversea market or ebay, consider of the shipping cost, I can't tell you the price!

 So, you can see ,the price is very reasonable for a metal case , with a MCU controller inside, rechargerable-battery, and upgrade sound quality! 

 Also, we are thinking about maybe we can develop a desktop DAC with headphone output, digital amp , so those people like music can uses laptop PC/mini PC as a digital music source! of course, We will keep the price in a reasonable price level!


 Thanks and best regards! 


 2008-09-18 

 James Zhong (FiiO)

 They are also thinking about a DAC unit version, would that be the E7?

 Steve


----------



## mr.khali

Great news! Now we just need an ETA.


----------



## Baines93

Wow, great, i will be getting one just to try against my chunky cmoy i use in bed. Dont carry it everyday, too big, but it makes a little difference, wonder if the e5 will be a bigger difference...

 If a DAC/AMP comes out i will be getting that to test up against my U Control, $60 is a great price for optical and RCA in and out options, as well as Hp/o, and it sounds pretty good, but i am thinking about borrowing or borrowing then buying a D2 Boa to upgrade too (mainly for laptop, but for D2 bed rig [better than cmoy], but maybe not now, maybe e5 for d2 rigs, daytime too [small] and U control, or u control + e5 for laptop until Fiio DAC) if the difference is good enough, as that can be used in my d2 rig too, so we can have a DAC showdown of U Control, Boa, and Fiio dac/amp, u control RCA out -> Fiio e5 and u control RCA out -> cmoy.

 I think the Boa would be best, with the Fiio following, and the U Control combos following, then the u control alone last.

 Anyway, if the E5 is good i will get one for the U Control and D2 Bed/day rig, and maybe get a Boa for the Laptop, but not the d2 rigs, as it is much bigger i think, and i hope, and think they will sound close... If they do, i will be selling the Boa when the Fiio DAC/AMP comes out! Small (i guess) good sounding and pretty cheap... Small enough to be used in D2 rig, smaller than Boa and bigger than E5 i guess, and probably an equal DAC to the U Control alone, maybe even as good as the u control amped with a Fiio E3/E5/Cmoy, and cheaper than the Boa i reckon!

 E5 for d2, here i come, boa for laptop here i come (soon)

 Fiio DAC for d2 and laptop come soon!!! 

 LET THEM KNOW WE AT HEAD-FI ARE INTERESTED AS MUCH AS WE ARE IN AMPS ONLY PLEASE! PRODUCE THEM PLEASE!

 Matt


----------



## portaprostud

ETA?


----------



## ClieOS

If James of FiiO has an ETA in mind, I am sure he will tell one of us.


----------



## roxxor

Hopefully before xmas.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully before xmas._

 

That, I believe, is FiiO's plan as well.


----------



## nsx_23

I'm surprised at just how much interest there is in a product which hasn't even been fully developed yet.


----------



## dfkt

A little bit of pre-release hype is nothing new on Head-Fi...


----------



## nsx_23

Judging from the ipod threads, yes.


----------



## fuzzylogic76

This looks very promising...


----------



## thedauntlessone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm surprised at just how much interest there is in a product which hasn't even been fully developed yet._

 

Well... I'm sure a lot of people here would like one of them Xin Supermicro but they aren't cheap. From what I can tell, the E3 is 10 bucks around the same size as a Supermicro, so of course a lot of people are interested. If they can improve the amp even more beyond E5 and keep a low price, then this could potentially kill a lot of portable amp manufacturers.


----------



## dfkt

..or make them offer their products at more realistic prices.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm surprised at just how much interest there is in a product which hasn't even been fully developed yet._

 

I'm not a bit surprised. Have you noticed that more or less everything suggested here as improvements to the E3 are going to be implemented on the E5? Optional bass boost, on/off switch, better shielding, usb rechargable battery, volume control etc.


----------



## Kees

With all the extra stuff in the signal path of the E5 I'd actually think the E3 will have better SQ.
 I'd like to see a well shielded E3 with top quality parts and without any switches or controls.


----------



## Baines93

We'll see.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

ETA of FiiO E5:

_*Dear steven:

 The E5 will be available before november! so far ,all is ok, and we are testing the sample now!

 Thanks!


 2008-09-20 

 James Zhong*_

 So now we have the ETA!

 Steve


----------



## nsx_23

I demand concept drawings!


----------



## Baines93

Wicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cant wait! If it is better than my cmoy i will give my cmoy away, and use it in my portable rig as well as my bed rig (nice n small fiio's are!)

 Then i wont get a D2 Boa after Xmas until i know if they are going bring out a DAC before/in the new year, i imagine the DAC would be good, maybe a bit better than my U Control + FiiO e5, and hopefully a fair bit better than my U Control + Cmoy, and miles better than my U Control alone... I hope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## nsx_23

Any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Look at my earlier thread on page 8. It will be available for about US$16 in the shops in China, figure additional postage costs when it hits the streets/ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steve


----------



## bidoux

It sounds so interesting, thank you.
 I hope they will be 8€ with the ship like the E3


----------



## Baines93

I think it will be about $20 from DX, maybe a bit less...


----------



## portaprostud

That sounds about right. Sure will be nice to have a built-in rechargeable.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it will be about $20 from DX, maybe a bit less..._


----------



## Baines93

Yeah, i had a SuperMacro3 $200 amp, and you could only charge via mains cable or remove all 8 AAA batteries (and in my charger only charge 4 at once) but with USB you can charge with laptop (convinient for my use) or plug into an adapter.

 Yeah, $16 + $2-4 shipping with DealExtreme sounds about right i think... We'll see.

 Matt


----------



## BIGHMW

Although color is moot point to most of us, I hope James and his crew over at FiiO will come out with not only black and white versions of the E5, but also *silver* for those of us who may own a silver DAP (and there are many on this board who do, like myself). I aleady wrecked one E3 shell by trying an "East L.A.-style" Testors silver spray-paint job on them, and I don't want to have to go through all that crap again.

 With improvements like improved boost over the E3 and a few other things already mentioned in this thread, I can't wait 'til November for (*at least*) some shots of it to appear in the press, let alone be for sale.

 BTW, I tried my E3 with my 16-ohm cling-wrap modded MDR-EX90's and they sound even louder and more heavy than straight to my HD5 (through my RM-MC40ELK remote), but I currently don't use them in my setup because of the color clash (black amp and silver accessories).


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIGHMW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I aleady wrecked one E3 shell by trying an "East L.A.-style" Testors silver spray-paint job on them, and I don't want to have to go through all that crap again._

 

What happened? The color didn't stick?


----------



## ZoNtO

I can't wait until this bad boy comes out. And for that matter, when my e3 finally gets here from Hong Kong...


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happened? The color didn't stick?_

 

Nope. Actually most canned spray paint comes out in more of a flat, matte finish, plus it (the paint) was constantly sticking onto the paper base I set it on (due to excessive paint on one coat, as I am too anxious). I just wish that I could get more of an automotive OE clear-coat finish (in metallic silver) instead of the buck-and-a-half canned spray-paint job.


----------



## roxxor

You could just use a chrome acrylic-based paint.


----------



## portaprostud

Anyone tried the e3 connected to portapros? Is the bass too crazy fat with this combo?


----------



## Bonta

awesome, I just waded through the 11 pages. I've been considering a portable amp for awhile now and this seems to fit the budget just fine. I like my bass so I have the portapros and I ordered the M-audio q40s last week. The big bonus on this is the optional bass boost since I dont want to overpower the mids/highs. Volume control is also a plus as is the rechargableness. Hoping the interconnect wont be super long.

 Sign me up for one as soon as they release.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *portaprostud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried the e3 connected to portapros? Is the bass too crazy fat with this combo?_

 

No. It is tighter and well controlled. Recommended.


----------



## robojack

Would this of any benefit to me, if I already own a RSA Predator and Tomahawk amp? I'm pretty happy with the size of the Predator, so aside from size difference, does the Fiio offer any other advantages?


----------



## bernado

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robojack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would this of any benefit to me, if I already own a RSA Predator and Tomahawk amp? I'm pretty happy with the size of the Predator, so aside from size difference, does the Fiio offer any other advantages?_

 

Are you serious? Other than the price, I can't imagine it can be an improvement over your current line up.


----------



## roxxor

Cmon, it would be of huge benefit if it's anywhere near the size of the E3. At the moment I can only be bothered to carry around my Viper if I go on long trips. For everyday listening it's firmly attached to my laptop. But the E3 came with me to work and back pretty much every day (until I ran out of batteries that is). If the E5 is everything it promises to be, it'll be in my jacket pocket too.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Don't forget they are also planning a DAC version after the E5, I would guess they would name it E7.

 Will send an email to James over the weekend to ask what colors the E5 will have?

 Steve


----------



## Bonta

do it!!! I just want black tho!!!!!


----------



## ClieOS

Gunmetal blue will be my choice of color


----------



## nsx_23

Ferrari red for me!


----------



## Keithpgdrb

a burnt orange/red would be kick ass.


----------



## BIGHMW

Silver for me, to go with my NW-HD5, and Black to go with my RH1 and MDR-NC60 noise canceling cans, and hopefully the cord will be detachable, just like the E3 had, for easy replacement/upgrade.


----------



## nsx_23

A matte black color with flames would be awesome. Hot rod style FTW!


----------



## Baines93

A white one for my white D2.

 An e7 would be black to go with laptop, but wouldnt match d2. Pico "clear" is nice and would look great with both. Not everything has to match i guess, afterall, my Livewire wires are black (used to have black d2) and white wires wouldnt look good with black outside plate of LW.

 Matt


----------



## Kpalsm

I think clear would be neat, honestly colour isn't that important to me, it's gonna be living it's life inside my pocket anyways, the only thing that will see the light of day are my headphones


----------



## pseudohippy

How about one the same color as my bike pic in my avatar. Then I could just strap it on my bike at it would match.


----------



## Kpalsm

A chrome one would be neat...


----------



## Nocturnal310

I ve come up with a FiiO E3 Mod to reduce interference.


 will post it with the pics.

 its very simple ...all u need is a paper knife plus 5 mins.


----------



## nsx_23

PICS!


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PICS!_

 

Good Lord...patient much?


----------



## nsx_23

Maybe FiiO could do a "custom" service for the E5, kind of like custom guitars.

 That way we can all get the paint scheme that we want


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe FiiO could do a "custom" service for the E5, kind of like custom guitars.

 That way we can all get the paint scheme that we want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't get your hopes up there..remember that those guitars cost a couple thousand dollars in most cases


----------



## breakankles

I don't care about colors as long as I can get my hands on one.


----------



## bidoux

I can't wait, how much days to wait ?


----------



## akki007

"The E5 will be available before november! so far ,all is ok, and we are testing the sample now!"

VR2XMQ - Steve's Blog HF through SHF: News On New "ETA" of FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akki007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"The E5 will be available before november! so far ,all is ok, and we are testing the sample now!"

VR2XMQ - Steve's Blog HF through SHF: News On New "ETA" of FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier._

 

Steve is also a member here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ETA of FiiO E5:

*Dear steven:

 The E5 will be available before november! so far ,all is ok, and we are testing the sample now!

 Thanks!


 2008-09-20 

 James Zhong*

 So now we have the ETA!

 Steve_


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akki007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"The E5 will be available before november! so far ,all is ok, and we are testing the sample now!"

VR2XMQ - Steve's Blog HF through SHF: News On New "ETA" of FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier._

 

Lol yeah that was posted already in this very thread a couple pages back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks anyway though, it's the thought that counts


----------



## midnightwalker

I'm waiting it for months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and finally we've got the ETA


----------



## akki007

I had a chat with James at Fiio....

 "Dimensions of the E5: 37.7mm x 44.1mm x 12.2mm!"

 Cool!


----------



## Baines93

Nice!


----------



## kjk1281

Quote:


 Dimensions of the E5: 37.7mm x 44.1mm x 12.2mm! 
 

Holy crap, that's tiny! Can't wait till the first pics pop up.


----------



## roxxor

Wow that's small. Fiio E3 vs Fiio E5.


----------



## Kpalsm

That's a good shape and size, especially for something like the D2. I'm quite pleased


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Hi Guys,

 I actually asked James at FiiO if he could send me some sneak preview prototype pics, but I guess they want to keep it a secret now and don't want to release photos just yet.

 Well it's 1st October today, so not much longer to wait for the E5!

 Steve


----------



## ClieOS

Did you travel to Guangzhou all the time? Maybe you should visit their HQ


----------



## choomanchoo

maybe I missed it , but is there an idea of what the price may be?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *choomanchoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_maybe I missed it , but is there an idea of what the price may be?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Dear Steven:
 Thanks for your interesting in our E5, the detail information now are available in head-fi, you may read the thread! and about the retail price, I can tell you what would happen in china mainland market, it will be about 16USD , but about the oversea market or ebay, consider of the shipping cost, I can't tell you the price!...

 2008-09-18 

 James Zhong (FiiO)_

 

Here you go.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you travel to Guangzhou all the time? Maybe you should visit their HQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe one day I will pay James a visit when I go up there


----------



## midnightwalker

hey how'bout pricing for E5 ? Didn't hear they mention about that


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midnightwalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey how'bout pricing for E5 ? Didn't hear they mention about that_

 

Read my previous post more carefully and you'll find it.


----------



## choomanchoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here you go._

 

Thanks so much, 


 I just ordered an E3, but from what I've read it seems like it's not a total loss of 10 bucks, I think I can do 16 for E5, thanks again


----------



## akki007

...and side by side with a 1st gen Touch...

Sized Up: Fiio E5 vs Fiio E3 vs iPod Touch 1st Gen


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, I'm not sure about the new "fatty" shape. The current E3 is a much nicer form factor.


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*snip* In fact, I've had trouble using rechargeable AAAs with my FiiO E3...The sound starts okay and then quickly drops to low volume with pops and crackles. Alkaline AAAs are fine, however. I don't know if this is typical behavior -- has anyone else found a brand of rechargeable AAAs that work well with the E3?_

 

Same problem here, tried Powertech 800 and 900mah rechargables

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, I'm not sure about the new "fatty" shape. The current E3 is a much nicer form factor._

 

Looks a bit closer in shape to the iPod Shuffle 2G


----------



## tacitapproval

I haven't measured exactly, but I get at least 12-15 hours per charge out of Lenmar 1000mAh AAAs.


----------



## japc

The problem is not how long they last.


----------



## tacitapproval

I thought it was implicit, but to clarify: I get 12-15 hours of performance that is on par with alkaline AAAs out of the lenmar rechargeables--i.e., no crackles or pops.


----------



## st4r0c3an

eneloop AAA worked like wonder for me with e3.


----------



## Kpalsm

I've been using the same 30 pack of energizer AAAs since I bought the E3..it was half gone by the time I got it and there's only one left now, and a brand new one just put in it yesterday..not too shabby. I only have to change a battery once every 3 or 4 days


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tacitapproval* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought it was implicit, but to clarify: I get 12-15 hours of performance that is on par with alkaline AAAs out of the lenmar rechargeables--i.e., no crackles or pops._

 

I think japc is referring to the fact that you have to change the batteries out, the E5 has its own charging circuit and li-on battery


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decayed.cell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think japc is referring to the fact that you have to change the batteries out, the E5 has its own charging circuit and li-on battery_

 

No, I was refering to the fact that some rechargeables make the E3 misbehave with the described pops and cracks. And that being independent of how much the batteries last, of course.

 Anyway, there seems to be a synergy problem then.

 But it's nice that E5 will have a recharging circuit. As long as they keep using AAA. Will they? Proprietary batteries are such a pita (to replace).


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But it's nice that E5 will have a recharging circuit. As long as they keep using AAA. Will they?_

 

The E5 is going to have a built-in lithium-ion battery, like most mp3 players have nowadays.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decayed.cell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..._

 

By the way, has the HP-M1000 sound improved with the E3? Read it was kinda bass shy.


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, has the HP-M1000 sound improved with the E3? Read it was kinda bass shy._

 

Yeah but its a bit overdone. The E3 certainly gives it better bass but then you lose some midrange and the sparkles are less sparkly. I spose the bass really only comes out when amped properly, like other people with the same headphone have on this forum. Also depends on the recording too, on some recordings the bass is fine through the SVDAC05 such as Jack Johnson's In Between Dreams


----------



## Cinders

I'm new to all this stuff. I think I'll wait for the E5 to be my first amp instead of buying an E3 right now. I hope they have the same colors as the E3, I want a black one. *waits patiently*


----------



## Nocturnal310

it really doesnt matter... 

 even your lunch at subway is more expensive than E3

 i bought E3 last week.... and i ll buy E5 also
 its the cheapest audio component in the market


----------



## Cinders

Yeah I was considering doing that too. But I'm at a point where every dollar counts. XD I'll probably end up getting it anyways though, just to compare the two. Just not right now.


----------



## yugiyao

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decayed.cell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah but its a bit overdone. The E3 certainly gives it better bass but then you lose some midrange and the sparkles are less sparkly. I spose the bass really only comes out when amped properly, like other people with the same headphone have on this forum. Also depends on the recording too, on some recordings the bass is fine through the SVDAC05 such as Jack Johnson's In Between Dreams_

 

Then will it be good paired with KSC-75?


----------



## brandnewgame

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it really doesnt matter... 

 even your lunch at subway is more expensive than E3

 i bought E3 last week.... and i ll buy E5 also
 its the cheapest audio component in the market_

 

Same here. We'll have the option to use a AAA when we forget to charge the E5's Li-Ion


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yugiyao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then will it be good paired with KSC-75?_

 

I have not found that the midrange or higher registers in audio frequency being affected with the use of the E3. However, that being siad the E3 does need to be matched with earphones/headphones for the right pairing for best synergy. It is a bit picky so you need some experimentation with different cans for the best combo.


----------



## csshih

I'm going to be waiting for just that.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decayed.cell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same problem here, tried Powertech 800 and 900mah rechargables


 Looks a bit closer in shape to the iPod Shuffle 2G_

 

 Try using a Ni-MH rechargeables I have been using these (Titanium 850 mAH) for a number of months They give me about twenty hours then the E3 Just stops working with no drama so you know its time to put the next one in.


----------



## buddhashenglong

Just wanted to throw a couple logs on the hype fire. I want one too.


----------



## nsx_23

I think we can safely say almost everyone wants an E5.

 Now, how about a group buy?


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try using a Ni-MH rechargeables I have been using these (Titanium 850 mAH) for a number of months They give me about twenty hours then the E3 Just stops working with no drama so you know its time to put the next one in._

 

When mine are about to die the music pops a lot (sounds like a CD skipping) and then it gets really distorted sounding and quiet... At least it's obvious though!


----------



## Nocturnal310

How long does E3 run on a Single AAA battery ?


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long does E3 run on a Single AAA battery ?_

 

It's around 18hours in my case


----------



## roxxor

My first E3 battery died in <6 hours.


----------



## pseudohippy

Im down for a group buy.


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im down for a group buy._

 

As am I.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As am I._

 

x2 on the e5 bandwagon!


----------



## Baines93

x2


----------



## theodouma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pseudohippy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im down for a group buy._

 

I'll take two!


----------



## fzsrv

Yes to group buy.


----------



## younglee200

I'm in groupbuy for sure (maybe even two)


----------



## Bonta

ditto


----------



## tstarn06

X2


----------



## breakankles

yes for group buy


----------



## berniebennybernard

I sign myself up for the group buy!


----------



## BIGHMW

Me too.


----------



## Moontan13

Yes to group buy.
 Ummm... how does that work?


----------



## Clincher09

Whaaaaaaaat? I just got my E3 today, and it's already obsolete.


----------



## nsx_23

E5 is not out yet.


----------



## boomy3555

Hey There,

 At least you got yours. Iv'e been waiting weeks. I'm going to wait for the E7 The one final thing they need to add is a "Push to Hear" mic built in. I run from Ipod 5.5 g 80Gb----LOD----in-line volume------boosteroo revolution------shure PTH in-line mic-----Hearyourself.com C3 triple driver IEM's, and the cables are going to strangle me. I decided to get a photographers multi-pocket vest just to carry everything around.


----------



## calpis

I just got my e3 and I'm loving it. I'd be down for getting 3x e5 in a group buy =)


----------



## roxxor

So far 15 confirmed for group buy.


----------



## hellomai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far 15 confirmed for group buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

make it 16; i am in for one.


----------



## BoneJazz

Another one here for the group buy


----------



## Keithpgdrb

I'm in as well. .but are we even sure there will be a group buy discount yet?


----------



## Cinders

I'm in too.


----------



## akki007

How much discount do you want off a $16 amp?!?!


----------



## powasky

put me on the list for a group buy!


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are we even sure there will be a group buy discount yet?_

 

Nope, we're basically just talking to ourselves. BTW, I'm in too.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akki007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much discount do you want off a $16 amp?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not expecting any kind of huge discount, but I thought that was the point of a group buy. no biggie, I'm still in either way.


----------



## Bonta

I'm thinkin this just means we're tryin to be the first in line before theyre out haha.


----------



## breakankles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinkin this just means we're tryin to be the first in line before theyre out haha._

 

Yeah. I'm just tryin to get my hands on one before the first batch is sold out. lol. I don't care about a discount.
 I thought the person who suggested it was organizing it but what do I know, I'm just a newbie.


----------



## Clincher09

I'll sign up for group buy.


----------



## RAQemUP

I'm in for one for the group buy.


----------



## santiclaws

I'm in for the group buy, but I'm not paying a penny over $15.99


----------



## ms960

Add me to the list for a group buy.


----------



## AlexinExile

Please sign me up for the group buy.


----------



## dfkt

What exactly is the point of this hypothetical "group buy"? Hypothetical, because I don't see anyone actually organizing it. It just started with this post, and everyone just added their "me too".

 Not being sarcastic here - I really don't know what's the use of this discussion (well, repeating one-liners) going on for the last few pages in this thread.

 I mean, it's a (presumably) sub-$20 amp, and stores like Dealextreme will have free worldwide shipping...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What exactly is the point of this hypothetical "group buy"? Hypothetical, because I don't see anyone actually organizing it. It just started with this post, and everyone just added their "me too".

 Not being sarcastic here - I really don't know what's the use of this discussion (well, repeating one-liners) going on for the last few pages in this thread.

 I mean, it's a (presumably) sub-$20 amp, and stores like Dealextreme will have free worldwide shipping..._

 

I completely agree...but bandwagons are fun!


----------



## roxxor

26 for group buy so far...


----------



## Kpalsm

I'm in too, that's if I have a job by then


----------



## MVPlaya

I'm in.


----------



## nsx_23

Although I don't think there'd be a big discount even if we do group buy, I reckon a special edition with "Head-fi" printed on the casing would be epic.


----------



## santiclaws

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I don't think there'd be a big discount even if we do group buy, I reckon a special edition with "Head-fi" printed on the casing would be epic._

 

We just want to get to the front of the line.


----------



## nsx_23

I think we all want one right about NOW.


----------



## hellomai

should we put this group buy topic to "Group Buy" forum?


----------



## pseudohippy

Now does sound like a good time to get it lol. Cant wait, definately custom printed ones would be epic for sure.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hellomai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_should we put this group buy topic to "Group Buy" forum?_

 

That would be a start, methinks. If people are actually serious about this, someone needs to take the initiative to contact FiiO and make a proposal, as well...


----------



## nsx_23

We need someone relatively senior to contact them though...


----------



## yukihiro

lol, i'd be in for a group buy if it's the same price or saves us a little pocket change.

 *waits for group buy thread*


----------



## roxxor

Definitely like the idea for a "limited edition" or personalized for head-fi version. That *would* be epic. 29 for the group buy so far. Who's regularly in contact with Fiio? Perhaps they can fire off an email. Personally, I wouldn't mind even paying an extra couple bucks for a limited edition version.


----------



## BIGHMW

Me too.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roxxor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely like the idea for a "limited edition" or personalized for head-fi version. That *would* be epic. 29 for the group buy so far. Who's regularly in contact with Fiio? Perhaps they can fire off an email. Personally, I wouldn't mind even paying an extra couple bucks for a limited edition version._

 

Maybe CLieOS could help us out on this one? We'd need to know minimum numbers for FiiO to even consider producing a "custom" one. 

 I reckon Black with white scritping would be a popuplar color scheme though.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe CLieOS could help us out on this one? We'd need to know minimum numbers for FiiO to even consider producing a "custom" one. 

 I reckon Black with white scritping would be a popuplar color scheme though._

 


 FiiO read this forum so they will get the message.


----------



## kite7

I'm in!


----------



## ZoNtO

Please stop with this nonsense and put a thread in the right forum....


----------



## Baines93

Someone needs to email them and ask first!


----------



## nsx_23

As I said, we need a relatively senior member to approach FiiO.


----------



## Baines93

Well, A) That isn't me I don't think? and B) I'm 15 and don't always write too formerly!

 Matt


----------



## ClieOS

Since I am the OP of this thread I guess I'll volunteer to write the email to FiiO for the possibility of both the group buy and the limited edition. However, I want to make it clear that I won't be the one responsible for organizing any of it. I am merely passing the message to FiiO.


----------



## Xan7hos

Glad I found this topic, was about to bite the bullet with the E3, but this seems much more promising. Hopefully the price point is indeed > $20...I already blew too much on a pair of speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, not to mention a recent purchase of PL-30s


----------



## Xan7hos

Oh and btw, mark me as In for one as well


----------



## technetium

Can´t wait till November... an early x-mas gift


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *technetium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can´t wait till November... an early x-mas gift _

 

You got something there. I just need one too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But that would be one DX.

I have never joined group buys before, if that going to happen how the payment would be like?

Still a limited edition sound awesome. How about add transparent case or half transparent case in light black + a shiny blue LED inside? Just an idea.


----------



## TehNomad

I'd be in for one if the group buy happens.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since I am the OP of this thread I guess I'll volunteer to write the email to FiiO for the possibility of both the group buy and the limited edition. However, I want to make it clear that I won't be the one responsible for organizing any of it. I am merely passing the message to FiiO._

 

Awesome. Let us know what they say.


----------



## ClieOS

Here is the reply I got from FiiO:

 Group order is possible, but FiiO won't be able to handle individual request so the best way is for one member to organize the group order, collecting money and deal directly w/ FiiO. The member will also be responsible for distributing/shipping individual package to all other members, note that this will increase the overall price since shipping will be higher.

 Head-fi Limited edition is also possible, if Jude allows FiiO to use Head-fi's logo (FiiO will contact Jude on this issue).

 More on the good news: E5 will be on display on Hong Kong electronic show starting from today. More news will be coming in in the nest two days.


----------



## nsx_23

That is very good news. Now we need someone to organize the group buy, and work out shipping costs?

 Any word on color scheme?


----------



## Crikey

I'd be interested as well


----------



## Bonta

awesome news, the wait is nearly over. Someone trustworthy step up!!!!


----------



## nsx_23

Some pics or a press release from FiiO would be nice.


----------



## Clincher09

If the E5 has rounded edges and a gun metal or chrome finish, I'll buy 12.


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the reply I got from FiiO:

 Group order is possible, but FiiO won't be able to handle individual request so the best way is for one member to organize the group order, collecting money and deal directly w/ FiiO. The member will also be responsible for distributing/shipping individual package to all other members, note that this will increase the overall price since shipping will be higher.

 Head-fi Limited edition is also possible, if Jude allows FiiO to use Head-fi's logo (FiiO will contact Jude on this issue).

 More on the good news: E5 will be on display on Hong Kong electronic show starting from today. More news will be coming in in the nest two days._

 

This sounds very promising, count me in for a group buy, a Head-fi Limited edition FiiO E5 would be great.


----------



## calpis

Thanks for the update OP. I would really like to get my hands on a Head-fi edition FiiO, they would make awesome Christmas gifts too.

 Time to wait for an official group buy now.


----------



## ExtendeD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the reply I got from FiiO:

 Group order is possible, but FiiO won't be able to handle individual request so the best way is for one member to organize the group order, collecting money and deal directly w/ FiiO. The member will also be responsible for distributing/shipping individual package to all other members, note that this will increase the overall price since shipping will be higher.

 Head-fi Limited edition is also possible, if Jude allows FiiO to use Head-fi's logo (FiiO will contact Jude on this issue).

 More on the good news: E5 will be on display on Hong Kong electronic show starting from today. More news will be coming in in the nest two days._

 

Wow, that's excellent news! A custom Head-fi edition would be awsome. I'm looking forward to hearing about more news and details in the near future. Thanks for taking the initiative, and thanks for taking the time and effort to help put this together!


----------



## nsx_23

I was the one who suggested it and put the ball into motion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, Lets try and decided on a color scheme.

 I wouldn't mind organizing it, but I have uni exams at the moment, and shipping from Australia won't be cheap.


----------



## gpkoo

I'm interested, and shipping from Australia would be great for me!


----------



## illy865

I'm interested as well in the Head-Fi Limited E5. I'm new to group buys but this is awesome that a response by them was made so soon.


----------



## nickyboyo

Would Fiio be prepared to send the amps to a few central people? We could have a representative from each continent to collect the amps and post them out to people accordingly- ie, 1 in the America's, 1 in Australasia, 1 in Europe, 1 in Africa and 1 in Asia- it would certainly be cheaper. It would cost more for the postage than the amp otherwise. Just a suggestion folks.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a suggestion folks._

 

...and a good suggestion, at that.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would Fiio be prepared to send the amps to a few central people? We could have a representative from each continent to collect the amps and post them out to people accordingly- ie, 1 in the America's, 1 in Australasia, 1 in Europe, 1 in Africa and 1 in Asia- it would certainly be cheaper. It would cost more for the postage than the amp otherwise. Just a suggestion folks._

 

Provided the amps arrive in Early November, I have no problems with being the Australian "Agent" if people pay for shipping, packing and paypa/otherl fees.


----------



## thatwunguy

i'm in for this one. Also, I think we should get it in the shades of blue that we see with the head-fi logo.


----------



## Baines93

I'm in for one.*

 Choices in order of preference:*
 1. White Limited Edition
 2. Silver Limited Edition
 3. White standard
 4. Silver standard
 5. Blue Limited Edition
 6. Black standard.


----------



## nsx_23

Guys and gals, please check out the Head-fi edition thread.

 UPDATE: The thread has been removed by Jude for now until he gets more details about the group buy, which is fair game.


----------



## Bonta

its a black ipod shuffle. thats really cool.


----------



## ah_long

oo.. i like the design.. well, it's just a rip of shuffle..

 i won't be surprised if the E3 sounded better though..

 i think that design would be better for the 'head-fi' edition though..


----------



## centerfold

looks promising !
 Do you know if the E5 will only be in black? Not that it matters too much, but I do enjoy uniformity.


----------



## os2k

ooooohh metal case - now I am REALLY excited! count me in for the group but (if and when it happens)


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thatmp4guy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not sure why they went with that particular design, maybe the similarity with the Shuffle will make it a better seller in the China market (they love anything that looks like an iPod over there)_

 

This surprises me too. I don't think they love Apple Ipod much but more clones of den might be the word. 
FiiO has mostly made things matching the design of Meizu and things directly for Meizu, so I did expect the E5 was more like E3.
 But this!!!!
This turn me somewhat off. Don’t like it!! 
I'll wait for the E7
The Ipod shuffle is also smaller.
Hope then the metal doesn’t incl.nickeldue to the low price. (Eczema)


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This turn me somewhat off. Don’t like it!!_

 

Agreed. Blatantly ripping off the design of one of the most well known MP3 players out there is not very creative. It devaluates the effort put into the amp, since people might just see it as the usual "Chinese knockoff product", even if it's an amp and not a DAP.


----------



## ZoNtO

So now since it has a volume control on it can we use LOCs with it instead of going out of the headphone jack on our DAP?


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now since it has a volume control on it can we use LOCs with it instead of going out of the headphone jack on our DAP?_

 

It should, yes.


----------



## energie

ok guys do a look here:

http://www.fiio.com.cn/en/pic/_200810798015833.pdf


----------



## midnightwalker

lol is it a clone of Ipod shuffle ???


----------



## Akselpaksel

The brochure lists it as being availible gray, black, blue, red and green. Looking forward to this one, still waiting for my e3 though.


----------



## yukihiro

interesting... i like how it's coming along, whether or not it resembles the ipod shuffle


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midnightwalker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol is it a clone of Ipod shuffle ???_

 

What can you expect of 20 $> devices from china....

 About the colours...well they just like other ipods clones, lol


----------



## ClieOS

Does how it looks actually that much of a concern? This is Head-fi and we have seen weirder stuff before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get one as long as it performs well


----------



## isao2k8

Indeed the design has a little problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its size and features look amazing, and of course, its price.


----------



## Mikerman

Presumably, the design is part of the influence of Apple's product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, as well as an attempt to have a copasetic/complimentary design to that product, given Apple's dominance in the market and the boost in sales that the Apple consumer market could bring.

 Leaving that "similarity" alone, looks to be a nice engineering job, especially if Fiio brings it in at $16. And the addition of the somewhat unobtrusive clip makes it very convenient as well, and a good companion to SanDisk's Sansa Clip (forget Apple!).


----------



## dfkt

I already managed that well with the E3, the Clip, and some double-stick tape...


----------



## Baines93

I don't mind the design, as it will clip on the edge of the jacket nicely, allowing you when listening to an album fully to change the volume easily etc. Meaning you wont have to stick it to your player.

 With the D2 it will work well for me on shuffle, as i can skip songs through the coat pocket with the menu button, anc change vol. with the amp clipped on my jacket zip.

 Silver for me please (although it matters less when not on your player i guess, so maybe my fav colour, blue. Anyway, D2 is white, and livewires are black cabled, blue, red and black faces. Silver matches rig best for pics/sticking together though.)

 Bring on the FiiO DAC/Amp! Maybe i will be able to sell my (by then) newly bought D2 Boa and my U Control and Cmoys, for a FiiO DAC/Amp/Pre-amp to E5.

 Matt


----------



## Xan7hos

Definitely in for one, it looks great! I'm digging the thinner/iPod shuffle design


----------



## DeltaX5

looks amazing


----------



## DeltaX5

Man with volume control, rechargeable batteries and bass boost. Holy crap for something that costs so less this thing looks promising. Lets hope the extra upgrades help to drive Yuin pk1's or OK1's and ill be set.


----------



## nickyboyo

Fair play to Fiio, it looks pretty funky to me. A bit of double sided sticky tape or velcro to stick a Sansa Clip to it and you will have a tiny system which you can clip to whatever item of clothing you want. Nice work Fiio, now let's just wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## nsx_23

It looks really cool. Now, how much is it, and when can I get one!!!


----------



## gpkoo

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ah_long

if i could fit this and another DAP in an altoids can, it would be nice...

 i wonder if this would give an enhancement to my SE420s..
 I've already ordered the E3, can't wait to do a comparison

 in terms of modding, i think the E3 has more potential though


----------



## nsx_23

Any word on availability?


----------



## berniebennybernard

Regardless of the design, if it builds upon the E3, there is no reason to get it as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok guys do a look here:

http://www.fiio.com.cn/en/pic/_200810798015833.pdf_

 

First page of the pdf:

 "Every product is an original design, to which we have complete intellectual rights"

 so er... they didn't copy the shuffle! Complete coincidence!


----------



## nsx_23

As long as:

 a) It sounds reasonable
 b) Has good battery life
 c) Is really cheap

 Then I really don't care too much.


----------



## Cleardynamik

I thought of this when I first saw the E5, maybe you could fit the E5 plus Ipod shuffle in a Ipod mini case. 

 Maybe I'll try it someday


----------



## nff

yay finaly get to see what it looks like.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I like the E5 design. It's very compact and cool looking. But, what struck me was how much it reminded me of this:











 It's a 128MB Shuffle clone I got as a gift for attending a luncheon featuring an "exciting new business opportunity.






 Now, there's nothing wrong with that. Like I said, I do like that design. Just weird...

 All the best.


----------



## actorlife

I just ordered the E3 at Deal extreme. Hopefully it will get it before 2 weeks. I'd be in for the E5 group buy too.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *actorlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered the E3 at Deal extreme. Hopefully it will get it before 2 weeks. I'd be in for the E5 group buy too._

 

hey, if you wouldnt mind.. keep me up to date with whatever deal extreme tells/sends you. I ordered my E3 on 9/30. still no word on it being shipped.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey, if you wouldnt mind.. keep me up to date with whatever deal extreme tells/sends you. I ordered my E3 on 9/30. still no word on it being shipped._

 

Deal Extreme is horrid at shipping some people get it Instant other it takes weeeks... my R4 took 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Deal Extreme is horrid at shipping some people get it Instant other it takes weeeks... my R4 took 3 1/2 weeks._

 

yeah, seems their support page is a pain to navigate as well. I think I screwed it up a bunch of times. finally got a confirm today. screwed the pooch on that one. my fault.


----------



## midnightwalker

I ordered some E3 from dealextreme and it's arrived after 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll receive an order and tracking number so you can track via hongkongpost


----------



## theodouma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Keithpgdrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey, if you wouldnt mind.. keep me up to date with whatever deal extreme tells/sends you. I ordered my E3 on 9/30. still no word on it being shipped._

 

I ordered my E3 on the fifth of October. It was shipped two days later and yesterday the mailman gave me my E3. It only took 1.5 week to ship it from DX to me in the Netherlands


----------



## japc

Got two E3 delivered, the first was faulty, the second was the replacement. On each time it took exactly 2 days to ship and 1.5 weeks to arrive.

 That is to Portugal.


----------



## actorlife

ok guys just got an email and it said it was shipped yesterday Oct 16. We'll keep you all up to date...I hope the E3 pairs good with my FS Atrios M5/ATH-ES7-BK.

 Order:XXXXXXXX placed on 10/13/2008 10:10:04 AM
 Status:
 (of current 
 shipment) On 10/16/2008:
 Shipped
 see all processing steps
 Latest Shipment:
 5 to 14 days as quoted by the post office by Air Mail


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *actorlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok guys just got an email and it said it was shipped yesterday Oct 16. We'll keep you all up to date...I hope the E3 pairs good with my FS Atrios M5/ATH-ES7-BK._

 

Look at the FiiO E3 thread, maybe there's info on that combo.


----------



## ZoNtO

Why the crap would you want MORE bass with the Atrios? :O


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cleardynamik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought of this when I first saw the E5, maybe you could fit the E5 plus Ipod shuffle in a Ipod mini case._

 

That sounds a great idea. I looked at the E5 shape and had to remind myself it is not an mp3 player, it's an amp.


----------



## BIGHMW

You guys may want to read this (somewhat) review of the E5 prototype:

Fiio E5 Amp Handout Images and Short review | MP4 Nation Blog


----------



## fzsrv

Nice review. Looks promising!


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIGHMW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys may want to read this (somewhat) review of the E5 prototype:

Fiio E5 Amp Handout Images and Short review | MP4 Nation Blog_

 

You may want to read this thread, namely post #256 (page 26) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT: Oh bummer, my 500th post was a partial rant...


----------



## midnightwalker

nice....that's all I needed for an amp


----------



## nsx_23

The only thing I want to know: When can I get one!


----------



## theodouma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I want to know: When can I get one!_

 

And where I can get one!


----------



## toughnut

I have another question. Can i get it now?!

 E5 look really small and promising. definitely getting one considering i gave a pass to E3 due to hiss amplification.


----------



## bidoux

I believe you will have to waita little bit more.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *toughnut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have another question. Can i get it now?!

 E5 look really small and promising. definitely getting one considering i gave a pass to E3 due to hiss amplification._

 

amen to that. SOO tempted into getting a CMOY, but i'll wait it out! It'll give me time to get an iPod LOD and other cables


----------



## ClieOS

Just got some news from FiiO:

 Here is the slightly updated rendering of E5. So far the following two color schemes are all FiiO planned: White and black, or red and black.





 About the similarity in design b/w E5 and Shuffle, James@FiiO has commented that the company does indeed borrow the same design element from Shuffle, but they do not considered it as a clone since E5 is amp and not a DAP. He want to point out that the reason of adopting such design is mainly because its ease of use.

 As for the releasing date, FiiO are still planning for a mid/late November market release in China and hopefully it will hit webstores such as DX before Christmas. The initial release batch will only comes in black/white.

 As for price, US$16~20 for China local market, and international reseller will have to determine the price for their own.

 The basic spec remains about the same as announced before. Output is close to 150mW/16ohms. SNR as well as hissing problem have been improved. The opamp is TI's TPA6130A and extra chips for volume control, over-change protection and such. Accessories include two IC cable of different lengths and an USB cable.


----------



## dfkt

James, please make a simple black-only version as well...


----------



## Sayajin

x2
please

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About the similarity in design b/w E5 and Shuffle, James@FiiO has commented that the company does indeed borrow the same design element from Shuffle, but they do not considered it as a clone since E5 is amp and not a DAP. He want to point out that the reason of adopting such design is mainly because its ease of use._

 

Might be but it's still a steal and not very creative.


----------



## Baines93

Grrr, no silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 White D2 + 95% Black E5 = Eughh.

 I really cba to open up the buggers again and swap the casings over


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Might be but it's still a steal and not very creative._

 

Shuffle-like design has been widely adapted (on DAP) in China and I would imagine using such design actually helps on lowing the cost since those are almost standard parts that you can get from manufacturer w/o special order. The rule of economy might plays a part here. Just a thought.


----------



## Bombyx

When listening to my desktop PC with IEMs, I can hear some annoying background hiss (system noise). The hiss varies with CPU activity, but not with volume setting (which is currently very low). Thus, I might reduce the hiss (i.e. improve the SNR) by setting a higher volume and attenuating the output. Could an E5 amp provide a suitable attenuation? Would it be any better than this?


----------



## scytheavatar

These look seriously sexy, who cares if they are shuffle ripoffs? Can't wait to pair them with my Fuze.


----------



## nsx_23

I want that red and black one, but CBF waiting.


----------



## akki007

Anyone shed any light on this?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...zation-371749/


----------



## dfkt

Interesting... any idea why I can't access that link?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akki007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone shed any light on this?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...zation-371749/_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting... any idea why I can't access that link?_

 

The thread has been taken off by the mod till they can verify the detail of group buy (aka not scam), or at least that is my understanding.


----------



## mobbaddict

150mW/16ohms, that's an amazing improvement compared to the E3 isn't it? Can't wait to see the effect it has on a D1001 (i need more bass!).


----------



## BIGHMW

Ditto on the all-black amp for my MDR-NC60 cans, as well as an all-silver amp for my HD5 so I can use it with my MDR-V700DJ cans

 I will be using my E5 (much like I do my E3), with cans only, as it would destroy my ears if I used it with my arsenal of IEM's.


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thread has been taken off by the mod till they can verify the detail of group buy (aka not scam), or at least that is my understanding._

 


 How do I get in on the group buy, and are there special limited edition color schemes available exclusively for it? I would really dig getting one in silver for use with my Sony MDR-V700DJ cans, RM-MC40ELK remote and HD5 Walkman.


----------



## Mikerman

In my humble opinion, many people buying a black version would prefer an all-black version (and others can be handled by the black-with-red-accents version).

 Or black with silver accents ...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikerman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my humble opinion, many people buying a black version would prefer an all-black version (and others can be handled by the black-with-red-accents version).

 Or black with silver accents ..._

 

In my humble opinion, I agree.


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my humble opinion, I agree._

 

I humbly concur, on your humble opinion on the humble opinion.


----------



## Xan7hos

^ what he said.


----------



## Cinders

ditto


----------



## Bombyx

I agree too.


----------



## theodouma

So do I


----------



## montell

times two


----------



## Clincher09

When will we be able to buy the E5?


----------



## akki007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When will we be able to buy the E5?_

 

My guesses would be before christmas. Hopefully not too long to wait now.


----------



## i_don't_know

Is the bass boost optional? Like, can I turn it off if I don't like it?


----------



## Bonta

yes


----------



## i_don't_know

Sounds perfect! E5, here I come!


----------



## Alai

Wasn't there an email from the dudes who make this that claimed it will come out before November?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wasn't there an email from the dudes who make this that claimed it will come out before November?_

 

That dude said, before the end of November.


----------



## actorlife

Just to keep you guys up to date the E3 was received on Saturday Oct 25. Ordered on Oct. 16, so pretty darn quick I think. It's awesome like everybody said. Can't wait for the E5.


----------



## Detritusdave

Yeah, looking forward to the E5 as well. Absolutely love the E3. My Supermicro died about 3 weeks ago, and replacing it with another was not an option, so this has taken it's place nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesn't have the detail and crispness in the highs, but it's made me very happy.


----------



## akki007

How does the E3 compare to a PA2V2? Has anbody got these amps to comment?


----------



## ClieOS

E5 final spec:

 Output: 150mW (16 ohms) / 12mW (300 ohms)
 SNR: >= 98 dB (A weighted)
 Distortion: <0.009% (10mW) 
 Freq. Response: 10 Hz ~ 100 kHz
 Impedance Matching: 16 ohms ~ 300 ohms 
 Weight: 26g 
 Power Supply: Built in 200mAh Li-ion battery (20Hrs playback per charge, mini USB charging)
 Size: 44mm x 38 mm x 12.2 mm 

 Pre-amp:TI OPA2338UA
 Opamp: TI PA6130A


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Would my JVC Air Cushions (HA-FX66) benefit from the E5? They're lower impedance canalphones, but the final specs say that the E5 matches 16 ohms, which the FX66s are. Also, I'll be using them with a Sansa Fuze, and possibly, later on, an 8GB Sansa Clip, if that helps at all.

 Thanks.

 All the best.


----------



## DeltaX5

I would say it will benefit any headphone.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

Sold! 

 Thanks.


----------



## i_don't_know

I did a size comparison with the Sansa Clip. Here you go.

Sized Up: Fiio E5 vs Sansa Clip


----------



## Baines93

Makes the clip look huge!

 I did a D2, E5, D2 Boa, e3 one, just getting one that had the D2 and boa and added the E5, and found the E3 on another sizeup, and copied it in.

 Dont think i saved it.

 Matt


----------



## Bonta

i want one now!!


----------



## Keithpgdrb

having spent a little time with the E3 and RE2 combo.. I really want the E5. The main selling points are: a built in clip - less hiss
 I do like the improved soundstage with the E3, and the bass boost is less then I thought it would be, but its enough. I think trying to get more bass out of the RE2 would be like trying to pretending antlers on your dog is a reindeer. it just sounds forced.


----------



## alex804

This probably is the E5 outlook. Although the producer said that it may not be the final outcome


----------



## buddhashenglong

Can I pre order somehow/where?


----------



## IEATTEFLON

I hope this amp doesnt use a amplifier chip type that is already in ipod devices. IE: double amping.


----------



## mortonjl

I wonder if you could mate it side by side with a shuffle to make one clip?


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IEATTEFLON* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope this amp doesnt use a amplifier chip type that is already in ipod devices. IE: double amping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

iPods have a line out though?

 And if it was the chip used in iPods it would be fine with my Cowon's headphone out, no?


----------



## IEATTEFLON

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iPods have a line out though?

 And if it was the chip used in iPods it would be fine with my Cowon's headphone out, no?_

 

Why would you use a line out only to amp the signal again with a chip that is in the ipod in the first place?

 Again, why would you amp your cowon with another device utilizing the same type of chip to further degrade the signal? To each their own.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IEATTEFLON* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why would you use a line out only to amp the signal again with a chip that is in the ipod in the first place?

 Again, why would you amp your cowon with another device utilizing the same type of chip to further degrade the signal? To each their own._

 

You have to consider the fact that the amp section in iPod or Cowon are not designed to pump out so much power. After all, the amp in DAP need to share their battery and space with other components. Even if they are using the same opamp, a portable amp will most likely have better circuit design, output, and components than the amp section on a DAP.


----------



## LDM

So, then, if I hooked the E5 (or the E3 for all that matters) up to my Cowon i7 (which does not have a line out) with my Etymotic ER-4P earphones, would I hear a negative or positive difference? The chief reason for amping would be for bass, though improved SQ would be icing on the cake. I am not aware of the power differences between iPod vs. Cowon, but have heard that double amplifying via the headphone out on the iPod is fairly useless-- same on the i7?


----------



## hockeyb213

it will always be positive effect but it negates some of the positive value but supposedly cowon has a good headphone out


----------



## ClieOS

I just grab these from FiiO's forum:


----------



## nhat_thanh

Wow, cool, it looks like an Ipod suffle


----------



## PG21

can't wait!


----------



## tstarn06

This is getting nuts. Sell them already. I want two, at least.


----------



## LDM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it will always be positive effect but it negates some of the positive value_

 

Can you possibly elaborate?


----------



## Quaddy

me three, how come everything i want, isnt available yet?

 i have been waiting for the archos 7 for eons, and that keeps getting put back and put back, and now this...

 will the gods of all things materialistic and frivolous hear my pleas?


----------



## dfkt

Quaddy, one you get your object of desire, I'd be really interested in a Xin SMIV or Reference comparison...


----------



## nsx_23

The wait for this is killing me. I've already put money aside for it....


----------



## ClieOS

AFAIK, E5 hasn't reach the stage of full production yet, so there might still be a weeks or two of waiting. I do believe those E5 in the picture are fully functional prototypes that are intended for early preview purposes.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

wow. I was looking at an E3, but this sounds much better. I'll be wanting one. Sign me up.


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quaddy, one you get your object of desire, I'd be really interested in a Xin SMIV or Reference comparison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hehe, well, i have never heard a reference, its been on order for ages, and i sold my previous SMIV, and am awaiting one from xin, (hence grayed out in signature) so i cant compare to the ref and the SMIV will be from memory, but i am sure the xins will trounce the fiio....they better had!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, well, i have never heard a reference, its been on order for ages, and i sold my previous SMIV, and am awaiting one from xin, (hence grayed out in signature) so i cant compare to the ref and the SMIV will be from memory, but i am sure the xins will trounce the fiio....they better had! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hopefully by the time you get your Xin, FiiO will have the E7 ready for the shoot out.


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully by the time you get your Xin, FiiO will have the E7 ready for the shoot out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

never a truer word said in jest!


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, looks promising. Can't wait to get my sample soon!


----------



## Baines93

Can you apply for a sample?


----------



## Keithpgdrb

yeah, how did you guys get samples? whats up?


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Cool, I was offered a sample awhile back (as I was the first to post here about the E3 and start FiiO-mania) and I was wondering what had happened. Hopefully, it's on its way and I'll have it soon...


----------



## Azazel90x

just got my e3 on wednesday, and it makes my ipod sound so much better, but not as good as my cmoy amp, but its definitely portable, and itll be a long time companion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, at least......till the e5 comes out!


----------



## ClieOS

AFAIK, James@FiiO is sending a few people (including members here) the E5 for an early feedback before they finalize the production model. You can't really apply for it but I believe James is picking people based on their interest on the E3/E5 for the last few months.

 I was offered a sample too. Hopefully I could do a preview even through the it isn't the final production yet.


----------



## ExtendeD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thatmp4guy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey all i am happy to report i got a E5 sample today from Fiio, from what i can tell what i have will be for the most part what the retail version will be like when it comes out this month. 

 Lots of pictures to view:

Just Arrived: Fiio E5 Portable Amp Sample - Pictures | MP4 Nation Blog

 I haven't had the time to really test it, once i do i will put up a review of it (although some may find it lacking in the overall depth of technical analysis) i will try and give a comprehensive review of it, i'll also post a video review soon, you can find it on my youtube channel but probably won't get that done till tomorrow or Sunday._

 

Congrats on receiving the amp today, the pics and size comparisons were nice. I checked out one of your video reviews and I'm really looking forward to your e5 review. Hope to see it soon, please keep us updated.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

Oh, I had a missed delivery from DHL today. Wasn't sure what it was but I just tracked it and it's from Kowloon, Hong Kong. Must be my E5! Cool, so I'll have it on Monday...

 He did say this would be different from the final version...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He did say this would be different from the final version..._

 

Did he say in what way?


----------



## nsx_23

I imagine it would come down to small stuff like color.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, I had a missed delivery from DHL today. Wasn't sure what it was but I just tracked it and it's from Kowloon, Hong Kong. Must be my E5! Cool, so I'll have it on Monday...

 He did say this would be different from the final version..._

 

They always say that to account for little things that you may not like. But I don't think it will, isn't it about to hit the stores?


----------



## Clincher09

Man, I would love a sample.

 Does anyone know when this is officially coming out?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clincher09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, I would love a sample.

 Does anyone know when this is officially coming out?_

 

My optimistic guess is before the end of this month.


----------



## nff

this is going to be so awesome.


----------



## ZoNtO

Or maybe it won't because you guys keep hyping it up so much it won't live up to your unreal expectations....


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or maybe it won't because you guys keep hyping it up so much it won't live up to your unreal expectations...._

 

or maybe because if the e3 blew them away (for the price) then the e5 would be even better (again for the price).


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or maybe it won't because you guys keep hyping it up so much it won't live up to your unreal expectations...._

 

I think a belated "Welcome to Head-Fi" is in order... funny how absurdly things get momentum in here, eh?


----------



## i_don't_know

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think a belated "Welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry for your wallet." is in order... funny how absurdly things get momentum in here, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Fixed.


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I'm sure the darn thing will be great, but I'll have to wait to pass judgment until I have the E5 in hand. But, here's hoping for nothing but awesomness!


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *i_don't_know* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fixed._

 

I thought that part isn't so important in a FiiO thread.


----------



## Kpalsm

I hope this thing comes out before December 7th, because thats when I go see Metallica, and then I fly back across the country to visit my parents for Christmas. If it's not out by then I'll have to wait till January.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think a belated "Welcome to Head-Fi" is in order... funny how absurdly things get momentum in here, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Well though I may be "new" to head-fi, I'm not new to forums and this inevitably always happens with new products. I've just learned to stay the course and wait patiently for reviews and product revisions. That's why you don't see me creaming myself over the RE0s impending release date quite yet...


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well though I may be "new" to head-fi, I'm not new to forums and this inevitably always happens with new products. I've just learned to stay the course and wait patiently for reviews and product revisions. That's why you don't see me creaming myself over the RE0s impending release date quite yet..._

 

Well, since the E3 was so popular, and the E5 is supposed to be almost the exact same thing, just improved a fair bit..there's good reason for the hype


----------



## nsx_23

Just received my red E5 today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First impressions: Better treble than the E3, less but still noticeable hiss with IEMs (SF5pro). Its bigger than I expected (Larger than an ipod shuffle), switchgear feels cheap but the casing itself has a nice metallic feel. 

 Listening with SF5pro and Sansa clip at the moment, will post more impressions later once I've had a chance to listen to test it with all my gear.


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my red E5 today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First impressions: Better treble than the E3, less but still noticeable hiss with IEMs (SF5pro). Its bigger than I expected (Larger than an ipod shuffle), switchgear feels cheap but the casing itself has a nice metallic feel. 

 Listening with SF5pro and Sansa clip at the moment, will post more impressions later once I've had a chance to listen to test it with all my gear._

 

Pics please. We all want to actually see the FiiO E5 now that you have one, so we can get a good idea of both what it looks like and also its size. 

 This will go perfect with my 40-ohm MDR-NC60 Noise Canceling phones (they lack powerful sound and bass even wth my 5 mW NW-HD5 even with the bass EQ set at +12.) The E5 should solve all that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently the only phones I could use with my HD5 to _really_ drown out outside noise are actually either buds or IEM's such as my 16-ohm cling wrap-modded MDR-EX90SL with double-flange tips. Hopefully the E5 will allow me to use a good pair of cans and give then the power and loudness boosts they have lacked even with the E3 in place.

 This is your brain unamped: 






 ...and this is your brain with just the right settings and amp on your favorite DAP: 






 any questions?

_"I'm Ray Jackson and I approved this message"_


----------



## nsx_23

pics: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/pi...ml#post5002411

 I've listened to it some more now with my D2, iRiver and Clip. Also, switched out the SF5pros now to SR60, and will test it with K601 just to see how it copes with something difficult to drive. 

 The E5 is a big improvement over the E3 IMHO. The hiss problem that really bugged the E3 is now more or less solved. There is still some hiss, but its nowhere near as bad as the E3 was with my SF5pros and is quiet tolerable. 

 Included goodies are a long mini cable, 1 short mini cable and a USB Charging cable. I'll post a more comprehensive review after more listening. 

 I'm currently leaving the EQ in the "flat" setting, though I have tried it briefly with the Bass boost mode and the effect is more subtle than I thought it'd be. Its a much more neutral amp than the E3, less bassy and more rounded. Sort of reminds me of my XXS in fact. 
 The highs still lack some "sparkle", but this is more an issue with Jazz and Classical type music rather than rock and hip-hop, which I think the engineers had in mind when tweaking the E5. 

 Currently charging it via USB, and hope to do more listening in the next week or so. Will continue to post impressions. 

 P.S. Whats a good website for hosting pictures? I don't like using imageshack much.


----------



## ZoNtO

I use Photobucket myself, thanks for the mini-review!


----------



## nsx_23

No worries. I'll do a better review in a week or so after extensive listening.


----------



## Kpalsm

@ nsx_23: Shup.

 Best file/photo hosting website ever, in combination with the program you download. You can just right click files and upload them right from Windows Explorer (assuming you use Windows of course), or still use the website just like any other. I use the program all the time myself, even has an inbuilt screen capture/image editor function, SO handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually found out about it on the Winamp forums, a user there made it.

 EDIT: The file hosting website is actually called Stashbox, the program is called Shup, just for clarification


----------



## DJGeorgeT

umm, add me for a black one for group buy


----------



## tstarn06

If there is a group buy, I'm in.


----------



## Drpepper

If there really is going to be a group buy for the E5, count me in too, please.


----------



## nsx_23

I don't think there is a group buy anymore.


----------



## DJGeorgeT

Q: Is there hiss with E3 + ER4S?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJGeorgeT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Q: Is there hiss with E3 + ER4S?_

 

Definitely not, anything above ~40 Ohm is usually well behaved. ER-6 don't hiss either.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its a much more neutral amp than the E3, less bassy and more rounded. Sort of reminds me of my XXS in fact. 
 The highs still lack some "sparkle", but this is more an issue with Jazz and Classical type music rather than rock and hip-hop, which I think the engineers had in mind when tweaking the E5._

 

Yes that looks awesome!

 By the way have you guys have seen this?





 And this
Just Arrived: Fiio E5 Portable Amp Sample - Pictures | MP4 Nation Blog


----------



## DJGeorgeT

Fiio = FOTM???

 yes, no?


----------



## psyllium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJGeorgeT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fiio = FOTM???

 yes, no?_

 

FiiO of the month? 
 Or maybe AOTM = Amp of the month


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *psyllium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FiiO of the month? 
 Or maybe AOTM = Amp of the month_

 

"Cheapo accessory of the year" -Kevin Hunt @ Chicago Tribune


----------



## nsx_23

Right, some more impressions, and they are mostly good.

 I've been listening to the E5 all day with my D2 and SF5pros using a mix of 320 mp3 and FLAC. A whole variety of music, everything from Norah Jones to The Game and Rage against the machine, was tested as well.

 I find that the D2 actually works well with the E5, adding some needed warmth and life to the D2. The bass was also much better with the E5 on, but here's the interesting observation: I prefer the E5 with the bass mode on rather than off most of the time. With the bass mode off, it sounded a bit flat and boring; A bit too clean for my taste. The bass mode really brought out the bottom end, especially in my jazz collection, and really bumped the mid-range up as well. The high-end problem I mentioned earlier is still there, but all things considered its certainly not bad. 

 The clip is very handy, as my D2's silicone case has 2 opening slots at the back for putting an armband through, and I simply clip my E5 onto the D2 via those openings. Very small and portable combination, and tbh properly all I need for a portable rig. 

 In short: Cowon D2 owners - You will not be disappointed. 

 I have some gripes with the design of the E5 though, particularly the power switch illumination. See, the power switch indicator light is red in color whilst the charging light is in blue. Now, for those with a white E5 (Where all the switchgear is in white), there wouldn't be any issues, but mine is red, and it was quiet difficult for me to tell at times under sunlight whether the E5 was actually on or off. Perhaps the design team could quickly address this issue? 

 Also, I reckon some kind of silicone skin should be included in the package. I would much rather have a small case than 2 interconnect cables, and as the shape of the E5 is so similar to the ipod shuffle I don't imagine engineering a case for it would be too difficult (Heck, without any buttons on the surface it'd probably be even easier). 

 To my surprise, I find the E5 doesn't work too well with the sansa clip. I'd need more time to confirm this though. 

 Although I said I'd test the E5 with my K601s, I've actually sold them yesterday for Ultrason proline 550s instead.....From my brief play with the E5 and k601 combination, I don't think the E5 really does too much for these sort of difficult to drive cans. I will, however, test the E5 with my 550s when I receive them tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some more pics (Yes, I need a new camera since my current one is 4 years old):


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To my surprise, I find the E5 doesn't work too well with the sansa clip. I'd need more time to confirm this though._

 

Oh yeah? Even with the bass boost off? (as the unamped Clip has enough bass)


----------



## nsx_23

Ok, I retested the E5 and Sansa Clip combo. I'm listening to that combo with Grado SR60 now, and it sounds much better. Before that, I was using my iGrados, so maybe thats why it sounded, well, not as good.....


----------



## DeltaX5

I want it so bad.


----------



## nsx_23

The wait will be worth it.


----------



## Anvil

Me too, this is shaping up to be probably the best springboard into headphone amps around right now.


----------



## mambo5

arrrrrrrggghgghgg 
 i cant wait. I just bought the e3 (yea i know im a little late) and it blew me away how $10 could make such a difference. 
 The only downside to the e3 with that horrible hiss and the too-long-for-portable-use mini to mini cable.
 i was tempted to spend $17 on a mini to mini cable from qables.com.
 thank god the e5 comes with a shorter cable.

 the only thing that thing that the e3 beats the e5 is looks.
 the e3 was a "sexy" portable amp.
 the e5 looks kinda cheap. especially with the white on top and bottom.

 But its about the sound quality right...


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, some more impressions, and they are mostly good.

 I've been listening to the E5 all day with my D2 and SF5pros using a mix of 320 mp3 and FLAC. A whole variety of music, everything from Norah Jones to The Game and Rage against the machine, was tested as well.

 I find that the D2 actually works well with the E5, adding some needed warmth and life to the D2. The bass was also much better with the E5 on, but here's the interesting observation: I prefer the E5 with the bass mode on rather than off most of the time. With the bass mode off, it sounded a bit flat and boring; A bit too clean for my taste. The bass mode really brought out the bottom end, especially in my jazz collection, and really bumped the mid-range up as well. The high-end problem I mentioned earlier is still there, but all things considered its certainly not bad. 

 The clip is very handy, as my D2's silicone case has 2 opening slots at the back for putting an armband through, and I simply clip my E5 onto the D2 via those openings. Very small and portable combination, and tbh properly all I need for a portable rig. 

 In short: Cowon D2 owners - You will not be disappointed. 

 I have some gripes with the design of the E5 though, particularly the power switch illumination. See, the power switch indicator light is red in color whilst the charging light is in blue. Now, for those with a white E5 (Where all the switchgear is in white), there wouldn't be any issues, but mine is red, and it was quiet difficult for me to tell at times under sunlight whether the E5 was actually on or off. Perhaps the design team could quickly address this issue? 

 Also, I reckon some kind of silicone skin should be included in the package. I would much rather have a small case than 2 interconnect cables, and as the shape of the E5 is so similar to the ipod shuffle I don't imagine engineering a case for it would be too difficult (Heck, without any buttons on the surface it'd probably be even easier). 

 To my surprise, I find the E5 doesn't work too well with the sansa clip. I'd need more time to confirm this though. 

 Although I said I'd test the E5 with my K601s, I've actually sold them yesterday for Ultrason proline 550s instead.....From my brief play with the E5 and k601 combination, I don't think the E5 really does too much for these sort of difficult to drive cans. I will, however, test the E5 with my 550s when I receive them tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some more pics (Yes, I need a new camera since my current one is 4 years old):














_

 

wait, the e5 comes in red and black?
 NICE good for my red sansa clip.
 the black and white looked to cheap.
 lol but i shouldn't be saying that since i haven't even seen the amp in person.


----------



## nsx_23

I would go for white if you want to see whether the power switch is on or not. I hope FiiO fix this asap, cos its pretty annoying in what is otherwise a very good starter amp.


----------



## Anvil

It's neato all around I think.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

I got mine yesterday (Black & White). Really nice. Haven't had much time to listen yet but so far I really like it! Came w/ USB cable & 2 interconnects: one long, one short. Power switch, bass boost, volume control, USB charging, sounds great (I never had a hiss problem with my E3), small and elegant package. I think they've hit a home run!

 John


----------



## wtruitt

Where are you ordering from? (may have missed in this thread... Wayne  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine yesterday (Black & White). Really nice. Haven't had much time to listen yet but so far I really like it! Came w/ USB cable & 2 interconnects: one long, one short. Power switch, bass boost, volume control, USB charging, sounds great (I never had a hiss problem with my E3), small and elegant package. I think they've hit a home run!

 John_


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wtruitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are you ordering from? (may have missed in this thread... Wayne_

 

Only a few members here (and else where) received samples for feedback purpose. No actual sell nor is the amp in final production yet, but I'll suspect it will be ready in less than a month.


----------



## pk977

FiiO E5 amp ....sound cool. However, some report mentioned noise level are also increasing?


----------



## nsx_23

Nope, there's little hiss with the E5 even with sensitive IEMs. 

 I really, really wish for a case though. Would make the E5 the perfect starter amplifier package. 

 Regardless, I'm going to buy some for christmas presents.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thatmp4guy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok did a video review, i was pretty busy all day and did this in a rush and some mistakes (like calling it the E3), didn't have time to redo it, so bare withme through it, anyways video review of it in action: (...)_

 

Nice review. It seems a lot better when your DAP is amped.


----------



## EEXO

Just to confirm, there's a vol. control right?


----------



## quanganh101090

yes, there's one


----------



## KTamas

so with the volume control, it can be used from line-out, right?


----------



## Seidhepriest

What was that about an "optional bass boost"? And how's sound quality overall? The E3's not very airy-sounding...


----------



## EEXO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KTamas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so with the volume control, it can be used from line-out, right?_

 

Yeah, I see that as the greatest improvement.


----------



## Mats.be

How is the spacing between the headphone output and the volume control? Also, when you look at the pictures, it seems the input/output is recessed into the casing.
 I own a Denon D1001 and it has a thick plug that can make it hard to get a good contact, so it would be nice if someone could help me out here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wouldn't want to buy one of these only to find out it doesn't fit.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mats.be* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the spacing between the headphone output and the volume control? Also, when you look at the pictures, it seems the input/output is recessed into the casing._

 





 Small jack, normal jack, big jack (12.5mm in diameter on the base).











 Not recessed. It is part of the design.


----------



## mambo5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was that about an "optional bass boost"? And how's sound quality overall? The E3's not very airy-sounding..._

 

there is a switch that switches from bass boost to flat (not bass boost).


----------



## mambo5

the e3 reminds me very much of the black nintendo ds lite. Maybe once i get the e5, ill use the e3 for my black nds lite.


----------



## filch

the the previous E3 its shows that it perform better at the bass level .however it is not as good in the mid and high.. I was wondering if the e5 has improved the mid and high?


----------



## nsx_23

Yes, the highs and mids on the E5 are much better than the E3.


----------



## nsx_23

Listening to my E5 with my ipod touch 2G through LOD at the moment, and currently have the EQ set to flat. 

 The E5 adds more bass to the 2g touch, and seems to tighten up the treble as well. I was amazed at what the E5 did for my D2, so I'm looking forward to doing some more listening and seeing how it plays with the touch.







 Yes, it does work through LOD.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

any word on a commercial release date? i was thinking about getting some e3s for christmas presents but i would just as soon jump on this if i can get it to my door in time for christmas. in true head-fi fashion i would also keep one for myself.


----------



## nsx_23

Last I heard was end of this month.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

thanks man. glad i stumbled upon this thread as i was about to pull the trigger on the e3. tis the season.


----------



## nsx_23

Wait for the E5. Its way better than the E3.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

have they given a price point that the e5 will be released at? all i seem to be able to find when googling is that it will be under $20.


----------



## ClieOS

≤US$20 is the estimation of China local price. By the time it hits oversea, you should expect to see it at around $20~30, depends on the shipping + tax.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

Ist on Engadget. Can't decide if I should get one or wait for the hype to die down and get more testimonials from people, especially those owning the Clip. I'm actually listing to the FiiO E3 (Clip/KSC75) and I'm perfectly content at the moment.


----------



## Liquidxt

sorry guys but 45 pages is a lot to read through to get what could be answered in one post, has anyone done a side by side comparison of the E5 vs the E3? Even just based off the numbers? I have an E3 and am wondering would it be really beneficial to upgrade to an E5? Also, does anyone know if you can charge it while your using it?


----------



## nsx_23

Yes, it is beneficial to upgrade to the E5. I have an E3 as well. 

 The E5 has a much better soundstage and treble than the E3. Also, the bass is less muddy, and when you don't want so much bass you can switch to the flat EQ mode. 

 If you're using sensitive IEMs, the E5 will hiss much less than the E3. Also, having a power switch helps conserve battery, and with the volume control you can use the E5 with an iPod with a LOD without blowing your eardrums apart (maybe not IEMs because of the volume, but cans yes).

 Yes, you can use it whilst charging via USB.


----------



## i_don't_know

Does the E5 degrade clarity/detail a little bit like the E3 did, or did they fix that?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *i_don't_know* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the E5 degrade clarity/detail a little bit like the E3 did, or did they fix that?_

 

Have a read on my impression on the E5, especially on those frequency response graph.


----------



## ClieOS

[News Update]

 Here are some update from FiiO regarding E5 (and some more):
E5 is already in final production. FiiO has addressed the hissing problem in the sample by redesigning part of the circuitry.
The mute button will not be implemented due to the fear of misuse (sudden return to loud volume).
The two included IC will be slightly different in the final production (straight plug -> L plug, length)
The first batch of E5 is currently in production and has been fully ordered by distributors / resellers. Shipping is expected to start in early December and real street / online sale is expected to be before the end of the year, depending on transit time.
FiiO is planning to develop their own Hi-Fi quality IC and LOD.
The R&D of E7 and E9 is scheduled. E7 will be portable amp with USB DAC targeting the high quality portable amp market. E9 will be small desktop model.


----------



## archigius

Hi, could this Fiio E5 amp decently drive my AKG k240 mkII ?

 From what i know, the k240 mkII is about the same headphone of the k240 Studio, 55 ohms, 91db/mw SPL. My Creative Zen Vision:M is not able to drive them properly (looses power on the low frequencies) and i was thinking to buy a Fiio E5, if it can be good for the purpose.


----------



## Baines93

Nice info. I'll be sure to pick up the E5, and most definitely the E7 to test against the Predator (from memory), the UCA-202 and a D2 Boa (hopefully) and maybe an E9!

 Be interesting to see if this matches my Cmoy to my ears and the Pred amp with lossy.

 Shame there is no white/silver. Will have to just have a white and black one with white d2 or dismantle my d2 and swap back to black (and have white MX500 buds) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## Nadescap

The E5 is very good whit my D2 or Fuze and Portapro or UM1. E5 works better whit portapro, with UM1 hear the hiss.


----------



## schalliol

This looks like a neat amp for highly portable use. I have a Headroom Bithead amp, which connects via USB and uses the USB Audio Codec, and I really like it. It would be awesome if they could do something similar with the E5 and just use the USB cable, though I understand no DAC exists here.


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
The R&D of E7 and E9 is scheduled. E7 will be portable amp with USB DAC targeting the high quality portable amp market. E9 will be small desktop model.
_

 

^


----------



## schalliol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^_

 

Awesome!


----------



## i_don't_know

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have a read on my impression on the E5, especially on those frequency response graph._

 

I couldn't find anything on detail and clarity compared to what the headphones themselves can normally offer.

 For example, if someone has headphones that offer incredible detail and clarity, will plugging them into the E5 degrade that detail and clarity even a tiny bit?


----------



## billybob_jcv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *i_don't_know* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't find anything on detail and clarity compared to what the headphones themselves can normally offer.

 For example, if someone has headphones that offer incredible detail and clarity, will plugging them into the E5 degrade that detail and clarity even a tiny bit?_

 

Here's a question back for you - if you have headphones with incredible detail and clarity without using an amp - why use ANY amp? If you're happy - be happy!


----------



## i_don't_know

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billybob_jcv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a question back for you - if you have headphones with incredible detail and clarity without using an amp - why use ANY amp? If you're happy - be happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe there's something with the range that needs to be cleared up, or some sibilance or something? I'm really just asking if the headphone will retain 100% of its original clarity and detail with the E5. I've heard the E3 degraded it a tiny bit.


----------



## Cinders

First we heard before the end of the month, now we hear before the end of the year.

 My PK1's and the IC I bought are lonely. :[


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *i_don't_know* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't find anything on detail and clarity compared to what the headphones themselves can normally offer.

 For example, if someone has headphones that offer incredible detail and clarity, will plugging them into the E5 degrade that detail and clarity even a tiny bit?_

 





 Here is a new spectrum I made and here is the 101:

 SigmaTel is the build-in soundcard on my Dell XPS420, and it is the baseline used on all the measurement.

 First, the point of measuring frequency response curve (FRC) on amp is to determine how well the amp performs, as in how accurate the amp is amplifying the signal. Any good amp will have FRC very closely resemble (or even carbon copy) of the original curve (SigmalTel in white). In this case, 3MOVE is performing very well by closely following the original curve throughout the whole measuring range. What does this mean? It means the amp is very neutral and do not color the sound in any significant way.

 Now takes a look on E5 in flat mode (blue): the FRC is very accurate from 100Hz and above, meaning E5 (in flat mode) will not color the sound by much - not detail is lose nor gain, which is a good thing in general, cause amp is suppose to amplify the sign, not changing it. As of 100Hz below, you can see a gentle roll off of about -3dB when it hits 20Hz. Note that -3dB is about half-ing of the original volume (SPL). meaning a 20Hz tone will have half the volume (SPL) in compare to 100Hz. It might seen the roll off is quite significant, but it isn't that bad. Though -3dB is measured (on a machine) as half in volume, human hearing usually perceive -10dB to be half in loudness. Thus 20Hz @ -3dB will sound like 1/6 as loud as 100Hz, instead of 1/2.

 Now takes a look at the E5 bass mode - boost below 700Hz and reduction above700Hz. This mean in exchange for more bass, detail (which usually associated with frequency over 1kHz) will be lower. Finer detail are those located beyond 6kHz.


----------



## i_don't_know

So it's pretty good!

 I'll have to see if I need one of these once my S639F gets here.


----------



## Ricardo Dawkins

^^ Nice to know that. I'm a noob reading those graphs.


----------



## i_don't_know

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricardo Dawkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ Nice to know that. I'm a noob reading those graphs._

 

Me too. I just tried to understand what he was saying.


----------



## Kpalsm

Any other portable amps that I could justify listening with my e250 that have a bass boost mode like the FiiO but don't have a reduction in detail or higher range frequencies? For under, say, $100?


----------



## Baines93

Looks pretty good!

 Home headphone, FiiO E5, FiiO E7, maybe E9 and maybe a D2 Boa/2move etc. next year.

 A few years later, Pico, UE Custom, latest Cowon, Millet Max, Open can, closed can. Done.

 Matt


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks pretty good!

 Home headphone, FiiO E5, FiiO E7, maybe E9 and maybe a D2 Boa/2move etc. next year.

 A few years later, Pico, UE Custom, latest Cowon, Millet Max, Open can, closed can. Done.

 Matt_

 

uh hu... SUUUUUUUUUURE you'll be done!


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Here is a new spectrum I made and here is the 101:

 SigmaTel is the build-in soundcard on my Dell XPS420, and it is the baseline used on all the measurement._

 

It would be interesting to see plots with the soundcard measurements subtracted, as well as results with e.g. a 100 Ohm load.


----------



## gasstronamicle

ive looked at a few pages and could not find anything about my question, sorry if it was already asked. 

 would this amp be decent for driving a pair of grado 325i? it seems most of the reviews used earbud style headphones


----------



## Alai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gasstronamicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ive looked at a few pages and could not find anything about my question, sorry if it was already asked. 

 would this amp be decent for driving a pair of grado 325i? it seems most of the reviews used earbud style headphones_

 

That's because the Fiio amps are made for portability?


----------



## gasstronamicle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's because the Fiio amps are made for portability?_

 

i think most portable amps are made to be portable


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's because the Fiio amps are made for *extreme* portability?_

 

Corrected


----------



## gasstronamicle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Corrected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the xin has a uber mini amp too, and from what ive read its amazing, so small size doesnt mean it cant power big headphones. im still curious as to how these do with grado's is any one can offer their opinion. (especially the 325i).


----------



## B.Dylan

So where can I buy one?


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gasstronamicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the xin has a uber mini amp too, and from what ive read its amazing, so small size doesnt mean it cant power big headphones. im still curious as to how these do with grado's is any one can offer their opinion. (especially the 325i)._

 

It sounds better i'm sure, but costs at least 10x more, is bigger, and the lead time is 12months, if you are lucky.


 @ B.Dylan, it is not for sale yet. Any week now though it should be available.


----------



## AZ Greg

Hopefully I can get some help from people who have a demo unit or people who have used the E3. I'm interested in the E5 because I need a cheap amp to help boost the anemic volume out of the jack in the back of my PC that can be used with headphones. Now, the portability aspect is not something I need since I will be primarily using it with my PC, though it is nice. So my question is this. How does the quality of these amplifiers compare with some of the other cheapies? Like the Boostaroo? Amazon.com: Boostaroo Portable Audio Amplifier/Splitter: Electronics Or the Behringer MicroAmp HA400? Amazon.com: Behringer MicroAmp HA400 Ultra-Compact 4-Channel Stereo Headphone Amplifier: Electronics Also keep in mind that I don't need the splitter function of those other 2 cheapies.

 So would those 2 that are already released be worth it? Or is it worth waiting for the E5? Thanks!


----------



## Baines93

I think an E3 would do the trick. Save the hassle of having another volume control to balance for best sound quality (eg. 80% vol on E5 and 60% on soundcard.)

 However the USB rechargeable in-built battery and extra shielding would be a pro of the E5 for your use.

 Matt


----------



## B.Dylan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 @ B.Dylan, it is not for sale yet. Any week now though it should be available._

 

Oh I see thanks!


----------



## Baines93

Dealextreme will be the best place to buy from, and should be there a few days after release (or less!)

 Free worldwide shipping too (in 2weeks =\)


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dealextreme will be the best place to buy from, and should be there a few days after release (or less!)

 Free worldwide shipping too (in 2weeks =\)_

 

Are there prices already ?


----------



## gasstronamicle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there prices already ?_

 

its been stated that it will be under 20 dollars, also if you dont mind me asking how is the sr-80 and e3?


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gasstronamicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_its been stated that it will be under 20 dollars, also if you dont mind me asking how is the sr-80 and e3?_

 

It benefits from the bass boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the sound gets a bit more detailed.


----------



## gasstronamicle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *japc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It benefits from the bass boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the sound gets a bit more detailed._

 

does it get muddier at all?


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gasstronamicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does it get muddier at all?_

 

Not near muddy to my ears but I'm not the most ear-fi around.


----------



## littletree76

Following information are what I have gathered and translated from Fiio BBS (Chinese section):

 Samples were sent overseas to selected Headfiers (those possess other portable amplifiers for comparison) for trial before sending samples to customers in China in order to beat Christmas deadline. Most likely it will be launched in December before Christmas. Because red faceplate mask out red LED, thus most likely only black case with white faceplate will be launched.

 Specification (as of 3-Nov-2008):

 Output power: 150mW into 16 ohm / 12mW into 300 ohm
 S/N ratio: >= 98 dB (A-weighted)
 Distortion: < 0.009% (10 mW)
 Frequency response: 10 Hz - 100 kHz
 Headphone impedance: 16 ohm - 300 ohm
 Weight: 26 g
 Power supply: built-in 200 mAH lithium polymer battery
 Dimension: 44mm x 38 mm x 12.2 mm

 Pre-amp: OPA2338UA (TI)
 Power-amp: TPA6130A (TI)

 Accessories: 20mm and 60mm 3.5mm interconnects x2, 60mm USB cable x1

 Take note of the opamps used (OPA2338UA/TPA6130A), any comment on sonic characteristic with these two opamps ?


----------



## gasstronamicle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Following information are what I have gathered and translated from Fiio BBS (Chinese section):

 Samples were sent overseas to selected Headfiers (those possess other portable amplifiers for comparison) for trial before sending samples to customers in China in order to beat Christmas deadline. Most likely it will be launched in December before Christmas. Because red faceplate mask out red LED, thus most likely only black case with white faceplate will be launched.

 Specification (as of 3-Nov-2008):

 Output power: 150mW into 16 ohm / 12mW into 300 ohm
 S/N ratio: >= 98 dB (A-weighted)
 Distortion: < 0.009% (10 mW)
 Frequency response: 10 Hz - 100 kHz
 Headphone impedance: 16 ohm - 300 ohm
 Weight: 26 g
 Power supply: built-in 200 mAH lithium polymer battery
 Dimension: 44mm x 38 mm x 12.2 mm

 Pre-amp: OPA2338UA (TI)
 Power-amp: TPA6130A (TI)

 Accessories: 20mm and 60mm 3.5mm interconnects x2, 60mm USB cable x1

 Take note of the opamps used (OPA2338UA/TPA6130A), any comment on sonic characteristic with these two opamps ?_

 



OPA2338UA pdf, OPA2338UA description, OPA2338UA datasheets, OPA2338UA view ::: ALLDATASHEET :::

 perhaps some one who knows this stuff can tell us if its a good chip or not.


----------



## Bombyx

Now that the E5 is (almost) out, maybe someone has an answer to my question? To rephrase it, can the E5 _attenuate_ the output when its volume control is set low enough?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bombyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that the E5 is (almost) out, maybe someone has an answer to my question? To rephrase it, can the E5 attenuate the output when its volume control is set low enough?_

 

Yes, E5 can attenuate the output, but it probably won't fix the hiss problem.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Accessories: 20mm and 60mm 3.5mm interconnects x2_

 

Either someone has taken this "shortest signal path possible" mantra too seriously, or you mean cm instead of mm.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Either someone has taken this "shortest signal path possible" mantra too seriously, or you mean cm instead of mm._

 

I think the final production will actually come with one 15cm and one 80cm cable.


----------



## Baines93

I wouldn't mind a 60mm cable and a 15cm cable.


----------



## yugiyao

when it will be available?


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because red faceplate mask out red LED, thus most likely only black case with white faceplate will be launched._

 

So does that mean my red E5 will become a priceless collector's item?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does that mean my red E5 will become a priceless collector's item? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...actually, yes. James did mention that they only made one red E5 sample (which is the one you have) and they won't be making them anymore.


----------



## nsx_23

lol. I shall keep my red one in awesome condition and sell it off for a ridiculous sum of money in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any word from James on the release date? I want a white one as well to compliment my now officially priceless red one


----------



## Baines93

I want them to release a sliver one


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is a switch that switches from bass boost to flat (not bass boost)._

 

Cheers. Bass boost was the most obnoxious "feature" of the E3.


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billybob_jcv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a question back for you - if you have headphones with incredible detail and clarity without using an amp - why use ANY amp? If you're happy - be happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Ah, but then the built-in amps of portable players aren't enough. Especially for headphones with great clarity and detail (recabled K-240 Studio here).


----------



## Azazel90x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seidhepriest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, but then the built-in amps of portable players aren't enough. Especially for headphones with great clarity and detail (recabled K-240 Studio here)._

 

True that, no matter how good built in amps sound, itll always sound better with an external amp


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *littletree76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Accessories: 20mm and 60mm 3.5mm interconnects x2, 60mm USB cable x1_

 

Those measurements can't be right.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any word from James on the release date? I want a white one as well to compliment my now officially priceless red one_

 

No fixed date yet, but from what I read from his email, shipping date is most likely sometime next week and we will see it in stock within 2 week or so.


----------



## littletree76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those measurements can't be right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

According to measurement unit shown in Fiio's Chinese BBS, it means millimeter (mm) instead of centimeter (cm) and I have to translate accordlingly. Either the person (James) who have posted the specifications got it wrong (probably typo error) or they are the actual measurements !!.

 Anyway I am not too concern about lengths of the provided cables, as I will be using my own LOD interconnect and headphone cable. I am more concern whether to have iBasso T4 or Fiio E5 to be used with my iPod nano as really portable rig. It seems that Fiio's product launch closely match that of iBasso.


----------



## vapman

i know this is crazy, but how would SR225's be through a FiiO?


----------



## qwin

Hi, I'm kinda new in this forum and i'm about to buy a portable amp for my Archos 5/sennheiser cx300.
 Will the Fiio E5 be something for me or do you guys prefer something else? 
 I listen to any kind of music.


----------



## theodouma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No fixed date yet, but from what I read from his email, shipping date is most likely sometime next week and we will see it in stock within 2 week or so._

 

Is DealExtreame also one of the dealers who is selling the E5 within two weeks?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theodouma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is DealExtreame also one of the dealers who is selling the E5 within two weeks?_

 

I have no idea.


----------



## ClieOS

I think I am one of the first to mention about the $20 price - people seems to misread it and took it as the final price everywhere. The original message from FiiO is that the E5 will cost about or less than US$20 in local market (= China), and the international price will be higher because of shipping cost and taxation.


----------



## spookygonk

Nah, I'd prefer the whole box. Sod the environment, gimme something to open.


----------



## Xan7hos

neeedddd nowwwwww


----------



## Earwax

I'm still waiting for my E3, maybe another week until it's here, but if it's any good I'll probably get an E5 as well. I have no need for a box/retail packaging, however I'm happy to get a short mini cable included.


----------



## ExtendeD

Been looking forward to the E5 for a while, I can't believe that the original post was made nearly 3 months ago! I remember reading that post like it was yesterday, and now we are edging ever closer to the release. 

 Anyway, please let us know when you receive the release date and start the pre-sale. I'm definitely in for at least one.


----------



## nsx_23

Word from James is that the E5 will be shipping to sales agents next week, and that the first batch is already sold out.

 He said the price is $20USD. Damn the current exchange rate.


----------



## oldschool

I just preordered mine.


----------



## qwin

Me too, with ems. I still don't know how good it will be with my archos5/sennheiser CX300. I hope it will be good!


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will you be selling the red/black version? That's the one I prefer_

 

the one where you cant see the red LED against the red plastic colour?


----------



## Baines93

Cool! I'll personally wait for Dealextreme. Should be a bit cheaper (shipping) and Ill have more money by then.

 If you had PL20's in white (sister wont have anything but white) I would have got both now...


----------



## archigius

I ordered one too.
 Hope this amp can do a good job with my AKG k240 MKII...


----------



## BIGHMW

I ordered a couple of them too, can't wait until I finally get them, then I can change it up between my IEMs/buds and my arsenal of cans.

 The black w/ white one will go great with my Sony MDR-NC60 Noise Canceling cans, and will give me both the volume (the NC60s's are 40-ohms with 102dB with NC on) and fuller SQ I need out of them.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the one where you cant see the red LED against the red plastic colour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep, which is a shame because otherwise the red/black combo looks fantastic. I'm sure a simple LED change wouldn't have been difficult to do if they had the time. 

 I guess I'll be the only one with a priceless red/black prototype then


----------



## srvctec

Just ordered the PL-30/E5 combo. I just found about the E5 and PL-30 a couple days ago while trying to get better sound from my mp3 player. Glad I stumbled upon this place!


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Do they only come in one color for now. how do I order a red one?


----------



## theodouma

also ordered the E5 with the pl-30


----------



## archigius

A question for those who tried the amp:

 is there a way to understand the battery charge level?

 How can we understand if the battery charge is going down and we need to recharge it?


----------



## yukihiro

i'm one of the 41 

 so i should be expecting it in 2-3 weeks? so excited to see how much improved the e5 is


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archigius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A question for those who tried the amp:

 is there a way to understand the battery charge level?

 How can we understand if the battery charge is going down and we need to recharge it?_

 

In short, no. The battery is quoted for 20hrs per charge, but I think you should charge it after 16 hours of usage just to be safe. As typical for many portable amps, it will probably start sounding funny (volume drop, distortion and noise) once the battery is getting too low.


----------



## Antony L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In short, no. The battery is quoted for 20hrs per charge, but I think you should charge it after 16 hours of usage just to be safe. As typical for many portable amps, it will probably start sounding funny (volume drop, distortion and noise) once the battery is getting too low._

 

thats what the e3 does, the clarity and sq go downhill and you know the powers getting low


----------



## archigius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In short, no. The battery is quoted for 20hrs per charge, but I think you should charge it after 16 hours of usage just to be safe. As typical for many portable amps, it will probably start sounding funny (volume drop, distortion and noise) once the battery is getting too low._

 

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who is "we"?_

 

The NZ agents for FiiO. 
 The forum rules state:
[size=x-small]No advertising by Members of the Trade that is not pre-approved by the Head-Fi administrators is allowed in the member forums. Some sponsors have Branded Sponsor Forums in which they will be allowed to advertise their wares. There will also be designated areas and forums where sponsors and non-sponsors alike will be able to advertise their wares. Head-Fi is most definately NOT anti-trade. In fact, trade members are a welcome and vital part of the Head-Fi community. However, Head-Fi's Main Forums, its Private Messaging System, or its e-mail relay function are not to be used for unsolicited self promotion and advertising of audio products or services.

 You can find us via FiiO's website .
 Our purpose in belonging to Head Hi Fi is an interest in audio not self promotion
[/size]


----------



## newskin

Just placed my order along with a pl-20 to give my atrio m5's a rest, hope it'll come fast, can't wait to put my hands on this little new toy


----------



## ClieOS

I already pre-order an E5 from a local store (which I am probably gonna get a cheaper price) but I placed another order from Mp4nation nonetheless. I am mostly interested in getting the PL-20 for cheap


----------



## x_fiddle

Just ordered the e5 and pl-30 just like everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like a great deal!


----------



## the_dong146

Assuming I order now I guess the Fiio wouldn't make it to the US in time (~Dec 15). In which case - do you ship to Canada mp4guy?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *x_fiddle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered the e5 and pl-30 just like everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Seems like a great deal!_

 

Me too. I am REALLY surprised by the prices of the portable amps that do not sound as good in my work rig as the FiiO E3. I'm more than willing to write some of that off as synergy, but not all. Now that the E5 is coming out at a price that is in line with the price of the E3 and the added features, I'm excited to hear it. For $20 more, to get what has been posted as a very decent-sounding IEM, well, how could I not at least give myself the opportunity to be REALLY pleasantly surprised twice? I may not be, but $20-ish is a cost-per-experiment that I can live with. That's my long way of saying, "Seems like a great deal!" just like everyone else


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_dong146* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Assuming I order now I guess the Fiio wouldn't make it to the US in time (~Dec 15). In which case - do you ship to Canada mp4guy?_

 

They ship worldwide.


----------



## hottyson

*Darn it. I was looking forward to trying this out for $19.99. At $25 I am going to wait until its performance is widespread or after the price has dropped below $20. 

 Oh well, instead I just placed an order for a black FiiO E3 shipped from DealExtreme for $8.14. Cheapest price I could find from a reputable seller. I hope that Dealextreme eventually carries the E5 for under $20. (I am such a cheap skate.)

 I chose DealExtreme because they had good reviews and a 9.12 out of 10 score at resellerrating.com.

 Mp4nation had poor reviews and their score was too low.



*


----------



## akki007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hottyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Darn it. I was looking forward to trying this out for $19.99. At $25 I am going to wait until its performance is widespread or after the price has dropped below $20. 

 Oh well, instead I just placed an order for a black FiiO E3 shipped from DealExtreme for $8.14. Cheapest price I could find from a reputable seller. I hope that Dealextreme eventually carries the E5 for under $20. (I am such a cheap skate.)

 I chose DealExtreme because they had good reviews and a 9.12 out of 10 score at resellerrating.com.

 Mp4nation had poor reviews and their score was too low.



*_

 

Get it ordered at $25 you cheapskate!


----------



## Antony L

Im not going to pre judge the seller on a small number of (unvarified) reviews , i will see for myself ,looking forward to the e5 and for what you get the price is amazing


----------



## mierenneuker

DealExtreme: $21.50 FiiO E5 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black) *Pre-order*
 pre order available at Dealextreme 
 ( $21.50)


----------



## EEXO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $21.50 FiiO E5 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black) *Pre-order*
 pre order available at Dealextreme 
 ( $21.50)_

 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Antony L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $21.50 FiiO E5 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black) *Pre-order*
 pre order available at Dealextreme 
 ( $21.50)_

 

even better , wonder who will deliver first ,paid a little over for the e3 on ebay but got in afew days


----------



## mape00

So... just pre-ordered the E5 from dealextreme. I can't wait till I get my hands on this baby.


----------



## Xan7hos

aww so no black/red one still :/

 edit: read a few posts back, looks like i'm preordering!


----------



## spookygonk

Ordered the E5 last night without the PL-30/20 but with an orange Mofi carry case for my gf's new mobile.
 Why hasn't it been delivered yet?


----------



## theom4353

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered the E5 last night without the PL-30/20 but with an orange Mofi carry case for my gf's new mobile.
 Why hasn't it been delivered yet?_

 


 Where can i find the E5/PL20 deal?


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theom4353* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can i find the E5/PL20 deal?_

 

Fiio E5 Portable Audio Amp [Fiio_E5] - $24.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player

 If you sign up, you can use a 15% off coupon, found in the forums


----------



## theodouma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fiio E5 Portable Audio Amp [Fiio_E5] - $24.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player

 If you sign up, you can use a 15% off coupon, found in the forums
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

where??


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theodouma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where??_

 

In the link I gave, there is the link to the forums.


----------



## srvctec

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theodouma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where??_

 

Use the search function on the forums. Only took me about 5 seconds to find it. I'm not going to post a direct link, since the guy from mp4nation didn't.

 Am I the only one concerned that the posts from the mp4nation guy announcing the prebuy have all disappeared? I just preordered a couple days ago, but now that the posts announcing it are gone, I'm wondering what's going on.


----------



## DynaFreq

So are these out yet?

 Also I can't find info about the EQ switch on the top. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## Bombyx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *srvctec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one concerned that the posts from the mp4nation guy announcing the prebuy have all disappeared?_

 

Since members are not allowed to advertise their own business in the forums, I guess some posts by thatmp4guy have been moderated out, which does not mean they were not interesting.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *srvctec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Am I the only one concerned that the posts from the mp4nation guy announcing the prebuy have all disappeared? I just preordered a couple days ago, but now that the posts announcing it are gone, I'm wondering what's going on._

 

That's probably the mod team doing their job. We do have rule against MOT advertising their own wares in the general forum. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DynaFreq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So are these out yet?

 Also I can't find info about the EQ switch on the top. Can anyone tell me anything about it?_

 

Not yet, probably next week. I have a review on one of the E5 sample and you should be able to find your answer about the EQ in there. If I am not mistaken, the sound of the sample and the final production shouldn't be much different except the SNR is improved.


----------



## DynaFreq

@ClieOS

 Im brand new sorry, where are your reviews?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DynaFreq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ClieOS

 Im brand new sorry, where are your reviews?_

 

Link is provided above^^


----------



## Coop

nevermind.... someone else beat me to it


----------



## yukihiro

looking forward to the e5... hopefully these next 2 weeks don't kill me from anticipation lol


----------



## theom4353

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fiio E5 Portable Audio Amp [Fiio_E5] - $24.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player

 If you sign up, you can use a 15% off coupon, found in the forums
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 thanks, went and got one along with a PL30, now its the waiting game


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bombyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since members are not allowed to advertise their own business in the forums, I guess some posts by thatmp4guy have been moderated out, which does not mean they were not interesting._

 


It didn't surprise me he didn't has access to do that. He is a bit unprofessional about he's own business too if you ask me, I tell you why:

I did placed an order by him in September this year but he never shipped my things.
If you search the net there is several other cases where people never got their players or others stuff or even their money.
I did work a bit hard for nearly 2 months to get my money back, and I did finally receive my money a few weeks ago.
The problem, he read your mails about what you want of your order, but he just does nothing and doesn’t like much for reply you.

There is also strange things going on he's own forum. Several times more threads or posts just disappear without reason.
Did I say that he’s delivery forum is all the time full of threads where people just asking about very late orders. I remember it didn’t look very well back in September.

I just hope you get your E5 guys, I believe you don’t need to worry about your order. Just keep an eye on your order status, okay

For persons who haven’t order the E5 yet, I really prefer to preorder it on Dealextreme. It a more trusting seller. Just great! Got my E3’s from there. I never got any unusual problems here. Just don’t expect to get the E5 as Christmas gift as it expecting here to be ready to ship around middle of December or later and like all coming stuff delays may appear any time, so don’t place the E5 together with your Christmas gifts.


----------



## Ojsinnerz

DX started taking preorders, to let you guys know.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18350


----------



## oli_ramsay

Thanks for the heads up, Sayajin. I think I'll probably order from dealextreme instead, the only downside is that I can't get the PL30 headphones from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't suppose you know of anywhere else that ships to europe and sells then quite cheap? they're currently on ebay for £23 which is too much IMO.


----------



## Antony L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It didn't surprise me he didn't has access to do that. He is a bit unprofessional about he's own business too if you ask me, I tell you why:

I did placed an order by him in September this year but he never shipped my things.
If you search the net there is several other cases where people never got their players or others stuff or even their money.
I did work a bit hard for nearly 2 months to get my money back, and I did finally receive my money a few weeks ago.
The problem, he read your mails about what you want of your order, but he just does nothing and doesn’t like much for reply you.

There is also strange things going on he's own forum. Several times more threads or posts just disappear without reason.
Did I say that he’s delivery forum is all the time full of threads where people just asking about very late orders. I remember it didn’t look very well back in September.

I just hope you get your E5 guys, I believe you don’t need to worry about your order. Just keep an eye on your order status, okay

For persons who haven’t order the E5 yet, I really prefer to preorder it on Dealextreme. It a more trusting seller. Just great! Got my E3’s from there. I never got any unusual problems here. Just don’t expect to get the E5 as Christmas gift as it expecting here to be ready to ship around middle of December or later and like all coming stuff delays may appear any time, so don’t place the E5 together with your Christmas gifts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mmmm maybe i was wrong with my last post saying not to pre judge ,anyway placed my order now but used paypal may order another from dealextreme if both come will ebay the other, anyway mp4nation could get some very good publicity from this thread or some very damaging publicity dont underestimate the power of headfi


----------



## Cinders

Just pre-ordered from DX, now to wait and wait and wait.


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sayajin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It didn't surprise me he didn't has access to do that. He is a bit unprofessional about he's own business too if you ask me, I tell you why:

I did placed an order by him in September this year but he never shipped my things.
If you search the net there is several other cases where people never got their players or others stuff or even their money.
I did work a bit hard for nearly 2 months to get my money back, and I did finally receive my money a few weeks ago.
The problem, he read your mails about what you want of your order, but he just does nothing and doesn’t like much for reply you.

There is also strange things going on he's own forum. Several times more threads or posts just disappear without reason.
Did I say that he’s delivery forum is all the time full of threads where people just asking about very late orders. I remember it didn’t look very well back in September.

I just hope you get your E5 guys, I believe you don’t need to worry about your order. Just keep an eye on your order status, okay

For persons who haven’t order the E5 yet, I really prefer to preorder it on Dealextreme. It a more trusting seller. Just great! Got my E3’s from there. I never got any unusual problems here. Just don’t expect to get the E5 as Christmas gift as it expecting here to be ready to ship around middle of December or later and like all coming stuff delays may appear any time, so don’t place the E5 together with your Christmas gifts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've bought a couple of items from mp4nation, same go's for my brother, no issues whatsoever, I've also bought quite a few items from DX and did have some issues with a couple of items, so it's swings & roundabouts.


----------



## nsx_23

Just ordered a white one from dealextreme as well to go with my red one


----------



## Mikerman

Thanks for the updates here--was away for a few days and just saw the latest update, and ordered an E5.

 Also, thanks for the 15% discount info.--every little bit helps! (For others, for a 15%-off discount code at MP4nation.net (which expires today, Nov. 30, unless extended), go to that website and register for the forums, and then go to the coupon forum thread, where you can find the code.)


----------



## clownzee

i jus got mine from DealExtreme! here we go!

 hey waitaminit.. htere's a white version? i only see the black version..


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clownzee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i jus got mine from DealExtreme! here we go!

 hey waitaminit.. htere's a white version? i only see the black version.._

 

there's only one version coming out for now: the black with the white top and bottom. originally they were going to release a black with a red top and bottom. so when he says white, i'm pretty sure he means the white top and bottom version


----------



## clownzee

ahhh.. i thot the search engine was screwy! lol


----------



## armoured

Not a bad looking amp...


----------



## Mikerman

The word from MP4nation.net today is that it will be receiving stock on Thursday and shipping on Friday. As of last Saturday, a bit more than half the original 200 piece shipment had been pre-ordered.

 edit/update: As of this afternoon U.S. time, there were about 40 pieces left in the initial MP4nation shipment. And so those who ordered earlier should all be receiving theirs (there was some question here above about that).


----------



## nyumetsu

nooooooo! I really wanted a red one when I saw it! It looks like it matches one of my paint jobs perfectly!

 also, my D2 is red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully if they never come out with the red one they'll come out with a full white one like the E3. I'd grab that.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyumetsu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nooooooo! I really wanted a red one when I saw it! It looks like it matches one of my paint jobs perfectly!

 also, my D2 is red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully if they never come out with the red one they'll come out with a full white one like the E3. I'd grab that._

 

Take it apart and paint it! Or for the ghetto/barrio look use a sharpie.


----------



## callmevil

hmm what would happen if i run all 3.5mm cable (no name) out of my Xfi xtremegamer each through the e5 before feeding it to my multimedia speakers or AVR... would it sound like im using highend cables?? haha i figure 3 e5 is cheaper than 3 highend cables.. lol

 comments?


----------



## dfkt

Your no-name cables already sound the same as high-end cables, no need to add anything (except maybe some blingy sleeves, ferrite beads, and such). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously, if you want better sound, upgrade your speakers, or maybe simply using better encoded audio files could help as well. A headphone amp in between the sound card and the speakers won't do anything good.


----------



## Baines93

I wonder how easy it would be to spray the metal part white? I wouldnt worry about masking off the logos, it would hide the nerdyness and just look like a remote


----------



## baneat

rechargeable battery? small size? £14!!?? I want it!


----------



## Mikerman

Product availability update: MP4 Nation has sold out its initial 200 unit shipment (arriving this week) and is trying to get more for yet this month. Apparently, MP4 Nation is getting the first retailer shipment. Dealextreme notes a mid/late December release date.


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikerman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Product availability update: MP4 Nation has sold out its initial 200 unit shipment (arriving this week) and is trying to get more for yet this month. Apparently, MP4 Nation is getting the first retailer shipment. Dealextreme notes a mid/late December release date._

 

From what I have just read on the mp4nation forum, they are getting the first 200 units off the production line and they will have serial numbers from 1 to 200, they have about 30 e5's left and they have extended the 15% off coupon till the end of December, which is nice.


----------



## BIGHMW

I am sure glad that I ordered 2 of them last week, I will probably be one of the first 200 to get it for sure! I can't wait to test it with my 40/100-ohm MDR-NC60 (JE) NC Headphones, and the convenience of the Japan Edition short cord will come in handy for the E5, along with the supplied cords with the E5 and also the cords I still have from my E3's I currently have.

 This will be me with the E5 hooked up to them: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any questions?


----------



## swanlee

I just order one from mp4nation. Here is hoping they completely eliminated the hiss problem like they said. Has anyone heard a finished production model after they changed the circuitry to fix the hiss issue?


----------



## Mikerman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I have just read on the mp4nation forum, they are getting the first 200 units off the production line and they will have serial numbers from 1 to 200, they have about 30 e5's left and they have extended the 15% off coupon till the end of December, which is nice._

 

Thanks for the correction--I had misread the MP4 Nation availability news; my bad. (There's still some confusion in my mind, tho, as the availability info. excludes units bought as part of combo packages. My recommendation is to buy now, if you want an E5 yet this month.)

 And the 15% code thru the month is a nice touch; it gets the E5 price just below the dealextreme price.


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder when DX is going to start shipping.


----------



## Mikerman

DX still says at its website that there is a mid or late Dec. estimated release date; but MP4 Nation seems to be receiving its stock a bit quicker than expected, so maybe that will be the case for DX as well ...

 And I must say, nsx 23, what a dream collection of players, amps and phones there!


----------



## jm50

Latest update from mp4nation, "all preorders placed so far will be shipped out tomorrow"


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Latest update from mp4nation, "all preorders of the E5 placed so far will be shipped out tomorrow"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikerman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DX still says at its website that there is a mid or late Dec. estimated release date; but MP4 Nation seems to be receiving its stock a bit quicker than expected, so maybe that will be the case for DX as well ...

 And I must say, nsx 23, what a dream collection of players, amps and phones there!_

 

I think DX should get stock in pretty soon, since James from FiiO told me they were shipping out stock last week to retailers. 

 I'm not in a rush or anything, since I already have the prototype to play around with, but still.


----------



## os2k

Finally broke down and ordered one from mp4nation. Hopefully I will get one from the first batch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #180 perhaps?


----------



## graj08

Which is more reliable? Mp4 nation or DealExtreme?


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've bought a couple of items from mp4nation, same go's for my brother, no issues whatsoever, I've also bought quite a few items from DX and did have some issues with a couple of items, so it's swings & roundabouts._

 


Glad to hear you did not ran into any problem. I am pretty sure too that hundreds of people don't join he's forum without reason to do so.
It just didn't happen for me.

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *graj08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which is more reliable? Mp4 nation or Deal Extreme?_

 

Properly I would say Dealextreme. Mp4nation more having problems getting things shipped while Deal Extreme the shipment itself going a bit slow.

I’ve just pre-ordered E5 at Deal Extreme. Still we need wait a bit to they ship it and properly a bit more on shipment. Most people I hear did hear from did experience around 14 shipping days. 
The first time I did lucky only wait for 2 days but second it’s was around those 14 day due to some small delays (E3) and third time around a week. Shipment is then a bit difficult to say. Sad I can’t say same about mp4 nation you. I didn’t receive anything after 2 months.


----------



## swanlee

So has anyone heard the final production models to see how much they were able to reduce the hiss in the pre production models? That is my number 1 problem with cheaper portable amps is the amount of hiss they introduce.

 Even if people say you can only hear the hiss in quiet sections they don't seem to realize that hiss is also their when the music is playing and that messes with the s/n ratio and the raises the noise floor so the quality of the audio is seriously decreased.


----------



## graj08

Thanks Sayajin. 
 I'll probably order from DX tomorrow.


----------



## qwin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So has anyone heard the final production models to see how much they were able to reduce the hiss in the pre production models? That is my number 1 problem with cheaper portable amps is the amount of hiss they introduce.

 Even if people say you can only hear the hiss in quiet sections they don't seem to realize that hiss is also their when the music is playing and that messes with the s/n ratio and the raises the noise floor so the quality of the audio is seriously decreased._

 

I will check that out as fast as i get mine. 
 Ordered from Mp4N with EMS shipping so I will be one of the first to get it.


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Latest update from mp4nation, "all preorders placed so far will be shipped out tomorrow"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

awesome. i can't wait to get mine


----------



## gore.rubicon

i cant wait till they release the other colours, then i'll get one


----------



## Dublo7

I just ordered mine from Deal Xtreme. I can't wait to give this little baby a go.

 If I wanted to use this with a D2, I'd just need a 3.5 to 3.5 cable, right?


----------



## nsx_23

Yep, and the cable is included.

 Sounds great with the D2 I reckon. Grab a silicone skin like this: Screen Protector +Black Case for Cowon D2 2GB 4GB 8GB - eBay (item 120343437361 end time Dec-04-08 17:02:23 PST) and you can just clip the E5 to the back via the armband holes. Very convenient set-up for me since I also have a very short Right-angle jacked mini cable.


----------



## Dublo7

Awesome, thanks for the tip.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

i have a burn in question for those that have received the e5 sample. what amount of burn in if any would be sufficient for the e5? i know this is not an exact science and that quite a few people do not believe in burn in at all but i figured i might as well try to get a ballpark figure before the e5s i ordered come in. any input on the subject is appreciated.


----------



## ne1

With the 15% coupon I could'nt resist ordering a E5 and the PL30:s even though I just ordered a a900ltd, which I'm eagerly awaiting. The journey has begun!


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *YiddishHamburgla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a burn in question for those that have received the e5 sample. what amount of burn in if any would be sufficient for the e5? i know this is not an exact science and that quite a few people do not believe in burn in at all but i figured i might as well try to get a ballpark figure before the e5s i ordered come in. any input on the subject is appreciated._

 

Hmm, I didn't really detect too much change over time. I'd say 15 hours or something......


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, I didn't really detect too much change over time. I'd say 15 hours or something......_

 

No much from me either. No big cap in the E5 (or E3 in that matter) so I don't really think burn-in is necessary.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

thanks guys. i'm glad it doesn't need much burn in. i'm not a very patient person. just waiting for the amp is killing me already.


----------



## Choral_Inc

If I'm using an iPhone 3G and some SE530's, would this little amp (e5) really benefit me in terms of sound quality or anything else? All I've read so far is that I might get *more* hiss from this... :S


----------



## ne1

Did you who ordered from mp4nation get any order- and/or delivery confirmation? 
 The only thing I've gotten so far is a confirmation from WorldPay that my money has been transfered and when I logged in at mp4nation the fiio is still in my shopping cart, which makes me wondering if my order really has gone through.


----------



## Mikerman

I received both a WorldPay and an MP4 Nation confirmation email (2 separate emails). You may want to email MP4 Nation and ask ...


----------



## Mikerman

Update from MP4 Nation:

 E5 pre-orders were shipped out today (those ordered up til today). There are some 30 still available, if anyone wants to place a quick order; given that MP4 Nation shipped out its initial orders within a day of receipt of stock, I think it likely that new orders could easily go out yet this week, if ordered yet today.


----------



## ne1

Ok, thanks Mikerman!


----------



## newskin

Just received the shipment confirmation along the tracking number. It seems like the E5's are on it's way!!!


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikerman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received both a WorldPay and an MP4 Nation confirmation email (2 separate emails). You may want to email MP4 Nation and ask ..._

 

x2. i also got 2 separate emails

 i'm excited that they were shipped out already


----------



## Rino

i'm hoping mine ship today i ordered on monday.


----------



## midget

still have yet to receive any confirmation of order in any way shape or form. ordered last wednesday night.


----------



## spookygonk

Had my confirmation, hopefully I'll get this before Christmas!!!


----------



## swanlee

I ordered 2 days ago from mp4nation but it still says my order is processing doesn't look like mine shipped yet.


----------



## midget

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered 2 days ago from mp4nation but it still says my order is processing doesn't look like mine shipped yet._

 


 same.


----------



## srvctec

Got the confirmation email with tracking number from mp4nation today saying my order of PL-30 and E5 is on it's way. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## wap32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *newskin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received the shipment confirmation along the tracking number. It seems like the E5's are on it's way!!!_

 

Same here. I just hope they don't they too long too arrive...


----------



## sbulack

Mp4Nation strikes again .....
 FiiO E5 + PL-30, ordered 11/27/08, shipment email came today. I'll let y'all know when they arrive.


----------



## Antony L

Just in from my last nights work and mines been shipped with tracking,looking good so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will use the e3 when the e5 is charging , wonder if my creative charger will charge the e5 safetly?


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just in from my last nights work and mines been shipped with tracking,looking good so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i will use the e3 when the e5 is charging , wonder if my creative charger will charge the e5 safetly?_

 

i think it shouldnt be a problem! USB chargers are fairly safe all round


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

for anyone that did not receive emails from mp4nation, you might want to check your junk mail folder. yahoo sent them to my ‘spam’ folder so i originally thought i did not get a confirmation


----------



## yukihiro

i looked and didn't get a shipment e-mail from them. i logged into their website using my e-mail and password and they tell you if it's been shipped yet with a tracking number on the side


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

it took me a while to figure out how to logon mp4nation's site. instead of the password i had typed they gave me some random conbination of letters. still can't figure out how that happened.


----------



## DarkScythe

Just so you guys know, Head-Direct seems to have a 50-piece shipment coming in and is available for pre-order for $23 shipped. It's supposed to come in on Dec. 15th. Fast shipping and a definitive in-stock date for only an extra $1.50 over DealExtreme works for me, lol.


----------



## Ironmike

Ordered my E5 from MP4 Nation a few days ago, and i just got my tracking number today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lets hope it gets here before xmas, i cant see how it wouldnt be saying as it has almost 3 weeks to get here.


----------



## Mikerman

The word at MP4 Nation is that they are trying to send out "shipped" emails, but it takes time, given the near to 200 E5s ordered (apparently, it's not an automatic system, and the mail tracking number needs to be added). And so you may want to check back in a day or 2 if you haven't received an email yet.


----------



## midget

i finally received my confirmation email last night at 11:45.


----------



## os2k

I just got my email / tracking # from mp4nation this morning. 

 Thanks! Looking forward to receiving the amp before Hanukkah.


----------



## swanlee

I got my confirmation shipping email today as well.


----------



## Moontan13

I have to chicken out and wait for you guys to review and comment on the E5. My impression of the video review of the E5 at MP4 Nation left me thinking it might be only slightly better than the E3. For it's size, I like it a lot, and I hope it compares favorably to a similarly priced cmoy.

 OT: Just wondering, who among you are still using your E3s on a regular basis? My E3 has earned a permanent spot between my lightweight Optimus Pro 25 headphones and my 5.5 iPod.


----------



## os2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 OT: Just wondering, who among you are still using your E3s on a regular basis? My E3 has earned a permanent spot between my lightweight Optimus Pro 25 headphones and my 5.5 iPod._

 

I cannot/will not listen to my IM716's (still with pod) without the E3 - They were made for each other! The E3 emphasis on the low end frequencies makes the IM716's really really shine.


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to chicken out and wait for you guys to review and comment on the E5. My impression of the video review of the E5 at MP4 Nation left me thinking it might be only slightly better than the E3. For it's size, I like it a lot, and I hope it compares favorably to a similarly priced cmoy.

 OT: Just wondering, who among you are still using your E3s on a regular basis? My E3 has earned a permanent spot between my lightweight Optimus Pro 25 headphones and my 5.5 iPod._

 

I've almost completely stopped using my e3. I was thinking about using it with my es7's since they sounds fairly well together, but I like my pa2v2 a lot more. I'm hoping the e5 will be good enough to be able to replace my pa2v2 as my portable since e5 is a lot slimmer/smaller.


----------



## PouncePony

Anyone know how to track shipment with the RT... reference give by MP4Nation?

 Thanks,

 Pony


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PouncePony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know how to track shipment with the RT... reference give by MP4Nation?

 Thanks,

 Pony_

 

Use the HK mail tracking service - Hongkong Post - Mail Tracking

 It usually takes HK post a couple of days to show up any info.


----------



## nsx_23

Just tried to BSE my E5 with some leftover stuff. I'm having a hard time getting it to stick properly....


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just in from my last nights work and mines been shipped with tracking,looking good so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i will use the e3 when the e5 is charging , wonder if my creative charger will charge the e5 safetly?_

 

with battery charging, if its a regulated supply then it will be fine. batteries only take what they need as they need it. in most cases you can use almost any charger with any device as long as the plug fits


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Choral_Inc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I'm using an iPhone 3G and some SE530's, would this little amp (e5) really benefit me in terms of sound quality or anything else? All I've read so far is that I might get *more* hiss from this... :S_

 

IMO....NO; the SE530 are very efficient and while they do benefit from amping using a line out and a decent amp; I wouldn't think they would improve too much by just amping an already decent HP out with an amp that although is definitely considered to be a giant killer; is no predator/pico/(insert favorite amp here). of course if you are using a line out with the E5 (this is possible hey its got a volume control now???) you will/should get some improvement. I think what you would be doing is called amping for amping's sake. of course since I havent heard the E5 I could be totally wrong, but on the face of things thats how I see it.


----------



## jm50

Fiio E5 - Images of Retail version and comparison to sample version.

Fiio E5 - Images of Retail version and comparison to sample version | MP4 Nation Blog


----------



## buddhashenglong

Whats the latest word on dealextreme ? I ordered a few days ago.


----------



## Dublo7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buddhashenglong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the latest word on dealextreme ? I ordered a few days ago._

 

I'm also curious about this.


----------



## PouncePony

Got a tracking number from MP4Nation on the 4th; checking status with Hong Kong post - _The item was posted on 6-Dec-2008 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee._ Hmmmmmmm

 -Pony


----------



## wap32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use the HK mail tracking service - Hongkong Post - Mail Tracking

 It usually takes HK post a couple of days to show up any info._

 

Just to add that on some countries you can see tracking info on your national post office website.
 It probably varies from place to place but on my case I can see more detailed tracking info. Useful when the package is on hold because of customs and such.


----------



## Mikerman

Availability most recent word:

 DealExtreme ETA: 12-9-08.

 MP4 Nation: Has "some to spare"; will know the quantity left on Monday. Has a further shipment coming in end-of-month.

 Head-Direct.com (U.S. FiiO distributor): ETA 12-15-08 for initial 50 unit shipment.


----------



## LeonWho

Nice, I'm probably going for the DealExtreme then.


----------



## archigius

Ordered on 26 november (!), i've been one of the first to order, but sill no tracking number or other infos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My order is still listed as "processing"... a bit worried about this, noting in my spam directory and my paypal account lists as "paid"...


----------



## Ironmike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archigius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered on 26 november (!), i've been one of the first to order, but sill no tracking number or other infos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My order is still listed as "processing"... a bit worried about this, noting in my spam directory and my paypal account lists as "paid"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dont worry yet, the admin said that its taking along time to upload the tracking numbers for every one. 

 he says on the mp4 nation forum "E5s were randomly assigned, all presale placed before yesterday have gone, please avoid emailing us asking for tracking as there is about 150+ ordres we need to manually update ontop of all the other orders that also went out, lots of darn tracking that needs to be uploaded"


----------



## archigius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ironmike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont worry yet, the admin said that its taking along time to upload the tracking numbers for every one. 

 he says on the mp4 nation forum "E5s were randomly assigned, all presale placed before yesterday have gone, please avoid emailing us asking for tracking as there is about 150+ ordres we need to manually update ontop of all the other orders that also went out, lots of darn tracking that needs to be uploaded"_

 

Thank for the infos, i didn't think the amps were randomly assigned.
 I thought that there was an order of reservation, but there's no problem, the only important thing is that the amp will arrive soon.

 I'll wait for updates from mp4nation.


----------



## qwin

Got mine this morning (7.30!)
 My Archos 5 headphone jack is broken so I can only try it out with iriver h340/clix/e10 and there's not that much difference in sound on those players. 
 (With E5 of course.)

 I will try it out with ipod touch later.
 So far so good.


----------



## Dublo7

It doesn't sound that much different? That's sort of worrying... 

 What earphones/headphones are you using?


----------



## ZoNtO

Wouldn't that be the point? (unless you had bass boost on?) Clie already posted the graph of it's FR


----------



## Baines93

I don't understand why, but an amp is better if it *doesn't *colour the sound in any way (unless of course you are aiming for more bass from a colour-the-sound-amp)


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got mine this morning (7.30!)
 My Archos 5 headphone jack is broken so I can only try it out with iriver h340/clix/e10 and there's not that much difference in sound on those players. 
 (With E5 of course.)

 I will try it out with ipod touch later.
 So far so good._

 


 How does it compare with the Fiio e3? Does it have less background noise than the e3 did?

 If you didn't have the e3 does the e5 have any audible background noise?


----------



## boomy3555

I ordered mine last Friday at MP4Nation and have not yet been billed or any kind of tracking # so We'll hope for the best


----------



## Ron Thorne

I pre-ordered my Fiio E5 from DealExtreme today for $21.51 (yeah, they added .01¢ for "tracking", even though they advertise FREE shipping), and their website indicated a shipping date of 12-10-08.

 We'll see. As long as it arrives _prior_ to Christmas, everything's cool.


----------



## qwin

I used CX300.

 I don't have the E3 and never used it but if you turn down the volume on the E5 and up on the player, there will be no background noise


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron Thorne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I pre-ordered my Fiio E5 from DealExtreme today for $21.51 (yeah, they added .01¢ for "tracking", even though they advertise FREE shipping), and their website indicated a shipping date of 12-10-08.

 We'll see. As long as it arrives prior to Christmas, everything's cool._

 

A friend of mine just preodered his from DealExtreme as well, and he found this on their site: DealExtreme indicating 14 days as a shipping _estimate_, so I hope you don't set your expectations too high for the shipping speed.


----------



## akki007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qwin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used CX300.

 I don't have the E3 and never used it but if you turn down the volume on the E5 and up on the player, there will be no background noise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is there any hiss using an iPod and LOD?


----------



## Baines93

Well, my DX package got from HK to the UK in 6 days. Shortest ever. Shortest for me before was 10 days i think.

 Remember the postal service is tuned up for Xmas. When I ordered my bits the system was boosted up, but still had the same amount of post going through - late November. Will be busier now, however it should still come in 10days or so I think due to the Xmas tune up.

 Matt


----------



## Aedion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my DX package got from HK to the UK in 6 days. Shortest ever. Shortest for me before was 10 days i think.

 Remember the postal service is tuned up for Xmas. When I ordered my bits the system was boosted up, but still had the same amount of post going through - late November. Will be busier now, however it should still come in 10days or so I think due to the Xmas tune up.

 Matt_

 

that info is relieving. i ordered mine from DX as well, hopefully i will get them by next friday.


----------



## Baines93

No probs man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was so fast from order that I was surprised it was my DX pacakge sitting at the return depot!! (- needs signing for and no one was in.)

 Matt


----------



## jzhang1013

Hey all I'm interested in this amp for a ATH ON3 do you guys think it'll benefit?


----------



## theodouma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, my DX package got from HK to the UK in 6 days. Shortest ever. Shortest for me before was 10 days i think._

 

It could be more faster. A couple weeks ago I've ordered something Sunday night (the night between Sunday and Monday) and Friday the mailman delivered my order. That's less than five days to ship it to me in the Netherlands!


----------



## Baines93

Yeah, its down to DX though. The longest part was waiting for supplier, packing, shipping etc.

 It shipped on the 3rd, arrived on the 5th (not taking into account time zones) a bit faster than normal, and DX were a bit quicker too, ordered 29th, shipped 3rd (arrived 5th).

 Matt


----------



## Cinders

Just got my order shipped email from DX along with tracking number. I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Trippytiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cinders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my order shipped email from DX along with tracking number. I can't wait till it gets here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Likewise! I'm excited - this is probably the first portable amp I've bought that will actually be small enough to bring with me all the time. GoVibes and CMOYs are great, but substantially larger than any of my players.


----------



## ClieOS

Jaben has also received its stock. I am actually getting my 2nd / 3rd E5 from Uncle Wilson as I am tried of waiting for the postal service.


----------



## Xan7hos

Recieved my DX order as well! My first AMP WOOT!!


----------



## ahhian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jaben has also received its stock. I am actually getting my 2nd / 3rd E5 from Uncle Wilson as I am tried of waiting for the postal service._

 

How much is Jaben selling it for?

 I ordered mine from mp4nation for S$30 after their coupon discount.

 I should have waited for a few days and get it from Jaben instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers


----------



## Dublo7

My order from DX hasn't shipped yet. Here's hoping it ships soon.


----------



## elmohut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A friend of mine just preodered his from DealExtreme as well, and he found this on their site: DealExtreme indicating 14 days as a shipping estimate, so I hope you don't set your expectations too high for the shipping speed._

 


 Sometimes DX is slow, but they will come through eventually.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ahhian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much is Jaben selling it for?

 I ordered mine from mp4nation for S$30 after their coupon discount.

 I should have waited for a few days and get it from Jaben instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers_

 

Don't know. I reserved one but I didn't ask the price. Usually it isn't far off from the international price and I don't really mind the slight differences.


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, I have an order with DX. Hopefully it ships soon!


----------



## oli_ramsay

Ordered mine on the 6th along with PL-30's and got my shipping confirmation today. Says it'll be here within 7-10 working days. W00t!


----------



## archigius

Ordered on 26 november, only yesterday mp4nation contacted me to tell me that EMS is not available to Italy!
 So they tell they will ship with normal post service and will refound the difference, but they could specify before the country availability for EMS!
 And after all, my amp isn't shipped 2 weeks after the order was made...
 Very disappointed with this seller...


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder why on dealextreme the title for the E5 still has "pre-order" on it, but than the actual page lists as in stock and will ship in 1-3 days.


----------



## clownzee

hmm..seems alotta sellers arent willing to ship to italy.. i haf no idea why.. seen that alot on ebay


----------



## nsx_23

Italians don't like FiiO?


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clownzee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm..seems alotta sellers arent willing to ship to italy.. i haf no idea why.. seen that alot on ebay_

 

I think you'll find some answers here, here, and here. 

 BTW my E5 shipped today and now dx has removed the "pre-order" thing from their web site.


----------



## archigius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you'll find some answers here, here, and here. _

 

I think there is some kind of exaggeration in these links...
 i always received items from various countries of the world, including Honk Kong, USA, UK, never had troubles.

 What i don't understand... is why mp4nation informs me that EMS is unavailable for italy 2 weeks after i made my order...they could simply specify this before, so that I would not have lost time.

 Yesterday i confirmed the order by normal registered airmal, but still no infos from them; i really don't like their customer service.


----------



## Dublo7

Did you guys get an email confirmation from DX, or did you check the website?

 edit - Oh sweet, mine is being packaged now


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archigius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think there is some kind of exaggeration in these links...
 i always received items from various countries of the world, including Honk Kong, USA, UK, never had troubles.

 What i don't understand... is why mp4nation informs me that EMS is unavailable for italy 2 weeks after i made my order...they could simply specify this before, so that I would not have lost time.

 Yesterday i confirmed the order by normal registered airmal, but still no infos from them; i really don't like their customer service._

 

I think the black hole one might be true.


----------



## swanlee

Anymore impression from the few people that got their unit yet? Specifically background noise, better or worse than the fiio e3?


----------



## Dublo7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anymore impression from the few people that got their unit yet? Specifically background noise, better or worse than the fiio e3?_

 

Yeah, I'd like to hear more impressions.


----------



## Raul

Placed my order today to DX. I am in Italy. Let's see how long it will take. They ship to Italy (I have bought from them and Focalprice without problems in the past). About the story that people don't want to ship to Italy I too think that some stories are exaggerate. In the last ten years I received hundreds of packages from many countries, mostly from USA (vintage tube amps, books, clothings, etc) and I never lost one. Maybe I'm just lucky?


----------



## oldschool

Mine has shipped from Hong Kong (through MP4Nation) today. Registered mail with tracking, not EMS. Can't wait


----------



## Baines93

Don't worry about DX. My order took 2 days (once shipped) to the UK, and 4 days to get stock, process, package, and ship.


----------



## Sayajin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you guys get an email confirmation from DX, or did you check the website?

 edit - Oh sweet, mine is being packaged now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too!

 Don't know if I may get it before christmas but it aren't important for me. They just need to hurry up if we even need to have a chance to get it in time.
 I think I get the email confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## boomy3555

My order from MP4 is still "Processing" from 12/5/08. I got the Soundmagic P30 package. I figured for 20 bucks US I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## jm50

Just received my E5 from mp4nation, charging it up now, then I will find out if there is any difference in sound,to the E3.


----------



## ZV3

Just got my confirmation from DX after I started to read this thread! I am pretty excited, just got my UHP336 in today and burning them in as we speak! By the time the Fiio get's here, I should have the required 100hrs completed!


----------



## dfkt

You do know that the UHP336 are Super.Fi 3 clones, and that they don't need burn-in, because they're armature drivers?


----------



## Mikerman

Just to confirm positive DX delivery times: I just received today a Dec. 4 order (not a FiiO E5; something similarly small). 6 days total, to the U.S. West Coast. I don't know if it makes any difference, but the item wasn't shipped via trackable mail, due to its low cost.


----------



## yukihiro

My e5 from mp4nation came in today, but I won't be able to open it until friday since I'm away for school right now. ):


----------



## roni44

I just got my over the weekend while my stay in HK, I got to say it's awesome little amp, I have the B&O A8(I know), but I have to say, after proper break-in the A8 sounded really good without E5, and the E5 just made much better and the bass boost has help the lowend alot.


----------



## the_dong146

Would I be correct in presuming this isn't really going to do all that much for X10s?


----------



## ClieOS

Depends on your definition of 'all that much'. I personally don't think it will be much considering how X10 can easily driven by most headphone-out.


----------



## clownzee

wonder if the bass boost would be too much with the Atrios..


----------



## nsx_23

Aren't the atrios very bassy already?

 They would probably benefit more from the flat EQ setting I think.


----------



## Antony L

mines just arrived,nice job mp4nation
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on charge at the moment so will soon be hooked up to the d2 and ultrasones
 oh its number 25


----------



## ClieOS

Checked the track number from MP4Nation and apparently my package is going to somewhere near the Sahara (Not kidding!). Well, it is only as far as one Indian ocean plus the whole Africa continent away form where I live. It is not like I will never see it again. Really great jobs there...

 Piss off +1.


----------



## Aedion

uh oh, i haven't gotten a shipping confirmation from DX and they are listing now the E5 as back ordered.


----------



## clownzee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Checked the track number from MP4Nation and apparently my package is going to somewhere near the Sahara (Not kidding!). Well, it is only as far as one Indian ocean plus the whole Africa continent away form where I live. It is not like I will never see it again. Really great jobs there...

 Piss off +1._

 

OMG. lol.. they prob figured the fastest way would be to make a detour around Africa, considering the human jam around S.E.A haha


----------



## ClieOS

Sorry to say but I already spotted a few eBay listing as high as $40. I am pretty sure some of them are Head-fi'ers (or at least lurker) trying to cash in on the high demand since they are copying info from this thread, some which was posted by me


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikerman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to confirm positive DX delivery times: I just received today a Dec. 4 order (not a FiiO E5; something similarly small). 6 days total, to the U.S. West Coast. I don't know if it makes any difference, but the item wasn't shipped via trackable mail, due to its low cost._

 

My order was $17, so trackable with the automatically added $0.1 charge.

 Took 6 days too.


----------



## BIGHMW

I got the one I ordered on eBay last week (search "FiiO E5"), and right now it is being charged, and also because it is bowling league night, I won't be able to test it until tomorrow morning, I can't wait to try it out with my Sony MDR-NC60 Noise Canceling Headphones!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 BTW, it is #354, if the last three digits make up the serial number.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aren't the atrios very bassy already?

 They would probably benefit more from the flat EQ setting I think._

 

I use a zune and the atrio's and they certainly benefit from the FIIO e3, they add a nice warm mid range bass that is slightly lacking in the artio's. Also the atrio's are not the most sensitive IEM so the volume boost is helpful along with the added mid range bass. I would suspect they will sound even better with the FIIO e5.


----------



## Ironmike

Got my E5 today from mp4 nation!

 Its on charge right now but will comment after its finished charging


----------



## Ironmike

Right ive had ago with it, i cant hear any hiss in the background with mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dont really want to comment much on it yet as ive only listened for 10 mins but the music definitely sound more alive with the amp


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Checked the track number from MP4Nation and apparently my package is going to somewhere near the Sahara (Not kidding!). Well, it is only as far as one Indian ocean plus the whole Africa continent away form where I live. It is not like I will never see it again. Really great jobs there...

 Piss off +1._

 

Cheer for MP4Nation for following up the situation and confirm that it is HK Post that bears the responsibility of the error database entry in their computer. At least now I can be sure that E5 is on my way.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ironmike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my E5 today from mp4 nation!_

 

Mine turned up today (UK) and will charge it fully, but had a quick blast on it and it's not as wide a soundstage as my LD Mk1 and there's less in the highs, but it's still good, very cheap, very useable and very tiny (though not as small as the E3, though that doesn't have volume control) so more portable for me. 
 Lovely.

 Now back to my sick bed.


----------



## The Other Allen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Now back to my sick bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now that's a serious head-fier! Hope you feel better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my tracking number from MP4Nation and I also have one ordered from Head-Direct.


----------



## yukihiro

just finished charging my e5... doing a little "burn-in" before i do any real listening... will update with my amateur thoughts

 edit: e5 #167
 first impressions: after listening to the e5 through my es7's and my sr325i's, i can't say that does that much. soundstage and detail may be improved slightly. there is still hiss like with the e3. however, it is a linear progression (lower volume on the e5 yields less hiss). at the highest volume on the e5, the hiss is pretty much the same as the e3 imo.

 bass boost reminds me of the e3. no bass boost feels more like a neutral amp that adds a little bit to the sound quality. i guess for $20ish it's okay.

 i'll keep listening and try to see if it gets any better.


----------



## ClieOS

Just got mine. #528 and #579


----------



## archigius

Mp4nation gave me a tracking number, but maybe i did not understand how to properly use it.

 I try to insert the traking number in this web page,

Hongkong Post - Mail Tracking

 but the site asks for another kind of code too, or tells me my number does not exist...

 Can someone help me?


----------



## ClieOS

It takes a few days for HK Post to update their database. Maybe you should try the code later.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archigius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mp4nation gave me a tracking number, but maybe i did not understand how to properly use it.

 I try to insert the traking number in this web page,

Hongkong Post - Mail Tracking

 but the site asks for another kind of code too, or tells me my number does not exist...

 Can someone help me?_

 

underneath the box where you type in your tracking number there is another box where you select your destination. the only problem is that i did not see italy on the list as a nation to be selected. it says above that second box "Online tracking information on the delivery status of registered mail/parcels sent overseas is available for selective countries. You can connect to the mail tracking website of the country below directly. For destinations not on the list, tracking information is only available up to departure from Hong Kong." not sure it can be tracked to italy. wish i could be more help.


----------



## archigius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *YiddishHamburgla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not sure it can be tracked to italy. wish i could be more help._

 

I think you're right.
 But i can't understand how useful can be... a mail tracking number that can't track the mail


----------



## ZV3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You do know that the UHP336 are Super.Fi 3 clones, and that they don't need burn-in, because they're armature drivers?_

 

What the.......are you serious? Well, I guess I can stop draining the h*ll
 out of my Sansa Clip! I'm such a n00b, but I'll learn, thanks! 

 I got the newer Fiio because I was tired of changing batteries, glad Fiio addressed that with E5!


----------



## boomy3555

ProfileJoin Date: Feb 2008
 Location: Owensboro, KY good luck finding it on a map

 Oh Ya, See you at Jack and Jenny's


----------



## Dublo7

Mine finally shipped yesterday. Can't wait.


----------



## spookygonk

.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BIGHMW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, it is #354, if the last three digits make up the serial number._

 

In that case, mine is #177. Also, the colour on the box said it was to be a white E5, but when I opened it up I found I had the more snazzy black model.


----------



## ClieOS

White as in the color of the plastic on the top and bottom. The main body is always in anodized aluminum black.


----------



## swanlee

Anymore impressions from people that got there's? Alot of people have posted they got there and are charging it but have not returned to share their thoughts. Must be good as people are listing to it instead of posting here.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ProfileJoin Date: Feb 2008
 Location: Owensboro, KY good luck finding it on a map

 Oh Ya, See you at Jack and Jenny's_

 

if i knew a jack or a jenny i might be a little worried right now. it would be restraining order time! not really i would just break out some headphones and all would be well in the world.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *YiddishHamburgla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if i knew a jack or a jenny i might be a little worried right now. it would be restraining order time! not really i would just break out some headphones and all would be well in the world._

 

Just Kidding,

 I mapquesed it all icluding the "Jack and Jenny's" Diner.


----------



## clownzee

where's my E5...... aahhhhhh.. lol

 any more reviews from the peeps who jus got them? 

 Boomy! i'm looking at the nuforce icon mob too! Do u haf both the E5 and Icon?


----------



## Antony L

connected my creative charger and it was done in maybe 1.5 hours on turning on theres no pop like my e3 does so i feel quite a bit safer about this.
 with the d2 it just sounds so much better with the e5 than without maybe small soundstage increase but seperation clarity and body are all improved imo ,very pleased and it also sounds great with the bass boost on


----------



## Ziemas

Does anyone know the real life runtime on the E5? 

 Thanks. 

 Z.


----------



## wap32

Just picked up my E5.
 Opened it, tested it, and then of course, took it apart.
 Unlike the E3, it's pretty easy to open and totally non-destructive, which I guess opens the door for mods and such.

 Have some pics, click to enlarge.

 An unsuspecting E5.




 Take off the screw and the clip pops off.




 Press the white plastic 'tabs' and slide it out.




 Board and holder, top side.




 Bottom.




 What we have so far.




 Closer inspection.




 Without battery.




 Opamp is OPA2338UA, quick search on the other IC's didn't reveal much.
 Also, is it me or does the opamp seems like it was hand-soldered or reworked?




 Other angle.





 After putting it back, I've been listening to it and compared to the E3 the most noticeable is less hissing.
 I don't hear much difference in SQ, but I've only listened for 10min or so. Still pairs pretty well with my er4p.
 Basically it seems to be a more practical E3, which is pretty good for the price.


----------



## Johannes Freed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up my E5.
 Opened it, tested it, and then of course, took it apart.
 Unlike the E3, it's pretty easy to open and totally non-destructive, which I guess opens the door for mods and such.

 Have some pics, click to enlarge.

 An unsuspecting E5.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0138s.jpg[/IMG]

 Take off the screw and the clip pops off.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0137s.jpg[/IMG]

 Press the white plastic 'tabs' and slide it out.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0136s.jpg[/IMG]

 Board and holder, top side.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0134s.jpg[/IMG]

 Bottom.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0135s.jpg[/IMG]

 What we have so far.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0133s.jpg[/IMG]

 Closer inspection.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0132s.jpg[/IMG]

 Without battery.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0130s.jpg[/IMG]

 Opamp is OPA2338UA, quick search on the other IC's didn't reveal much.
 Also, is it me or does the opamp seems like it was hand-soldered or reworked?
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0128s.jpg[/IMG]

 Other angle.
[IMG.]http://wap32.homeunix.org/pics/fiioe5/DSCF0127s.jpg[/IMG]


 After putting it back, I've been listening to it and compared to the E3 the most noticeable is less hissing.
 I don't hear much difference in SQ, but I've only listened for 10min or so. Still pairs pretty well with my er4p.
 Basically it seems to be a more practical E3, which is pretty good for the price._

 

Oouh, it uses a 3.7V battery, iPods use 3.6V... Modders rejoice (thinking: amp integrated LOD...)!


----------



## sdcloud69

pretty damn cheap, might be worth a gander.


----------



## mape00

I got mine today!






 It got fully charged in 1 h 15 minutes. It's a great thing that you can use it while charging (then both red and blue LEDs are lit). I like the short cable; the length is perfect, but I think both ends should have been L-shaped, as it puts less strain on the connectors.

 As for the sound, it is good. No noticeable noise with high impedance headphones (ER-4S and iM716 @ ~100 Ohms) and the sound is clear with sufficient volume. I haven't listened with it a lot yet, but I don't pretend to hear any huge differences compared to the E3. However, it's great that you can remove the bass boost if you want, when you want to trade bass for clarity.

 TL;DR: Great product. Can't say it sounds better than E3 (although the spec's suggest so) but nevertheless the added features makes it a nice upgrade.


----------



## 4sound

pre-ordered a couple of these. Has anyone compared yet to some of the other small amps like iBasso T4, MiniBox-D(or F), Icon?


----------



## Baines93

I'm thinking about skipping this and upgrading (side or up?) my U Control DAC (only) and cmoy (and gaining an inbuilt-all-in-one-package amp for portable use too.) by buying the Nuforce Icon portable.

 Boomy, do you have an E5? Can you comment on the two amps? What is the DAC like? Like a 5.5g iPod video hp/o or better?

 Or wait for the FiiO DAC/amp, no doubt it will be tiny and sound on par with my U Control, which sounds good for $60, but HeadphoneAddict says it sounds like a 5.5g ipod video headphone out, I wouldn't know, but an external amp should sound better then an _ipod_ headphone out any day.

 Great pics wap!

 Matt


----------



## BIGHMW

Got my two orders from MP4Nation this morning, #090, and #183, respectively.

 As I already picked one up on eBay (search "Fiio E5" and you'll find it) from a salesman in NYC (and yesterday picked up yet another one from him) and I am fully stoked about its SQ, it's even better than the E3 was, with more volume and fuller sound, well designed and perfect for Sony MDR-***SL (or SP) headphones in mind, as with my 24-ohm -D777SL and 40-ohm (with NC on) -NC60 (JE Version) gaining a much-needed volume boost as well as fuller sound (especially the NC60's at that!)

 I simply use the NW-HD5 or MZ-RH1 with it as well as the remote and the short cord, which is absolutely perfect for it, and I can finally enjoy using cans with my (somewhat weak-powered) 5 mW Sony players in my arsenal!

 BTW, I even tested it with line out, and it (to quote M.A.R.R.S.) "pumps up the volume" quite a bit, but then I can't use my remotes with them, as they will (by default) switch automatically back to HP out.

 ROCK ON!!!


----------



## tstarn06

Oddest thing. Both my E5s came today via USPS, one from DealExtreme and one from MP$Nation. I ordered them different days, and the arrived together. Weird. Time to listen (and charge) a little.

 Tried it out after charging, but no burn-in, with my NuForce NE-7s (Comply T400s) and very, very nice, a definite upgrade from the 7s direct out of the Clip. I sense the E5 may sound a little clear, detailed than the E3, but not sure if that is my imagination or reality. Need to do more listening.


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up my E5.
 Opened it, tested it, and then of course, took it apart.
 Unlike the E3, it's pretty easy to open and totally non-destructive, which I guess opens the door for mods and such.

 Have some pics, click to enlarge.

 An unsuspecting E5.




 Take off the screw and the clip pops off.




 Press the white plastic 'tabs' and slide it out.




 Board and holder, top side.




 Bottom.




 What we have so far.




 Closer inspection.




 Without battery.




 Opamp is OPA2338UA, quick search on the other IC's didn't reveal much.
 Also, is it me or does the opamp seems like it was hand-soldered or reworked?




 Other angle.





 After putting it back, I've been listening to it and compared to the E3 the most noticeable is less hissing.
 I don't hear much difference in SQ, but I've only listened for 10min or so. Still pairs pretty well with my er4p.
 Basically it seems to be a more practical E3, which is pretty good for the price._

 

After viewing that gut job, I perhaps see custom paint jobs in your near future, including custom color combinations, such as my preference, a silver main housing and the plastic interior in black, perfect for matching color schemes for different units and DAPs. That would work perfect with my NW-HD5 Silver and matching RM-MC40ELK and MDR-EX90SL IEMs.

 And also, another color combo, perhaps leave the housing in stock black and simply paint the plastic interior in chrome (or spray-paint equivalent) to match my MZ-RH1 Black, alone with the black RM-MC38EL and either the MDR-E888SP or my MDR-NC60 cans.

 Now that's something to consider, I would pay someone to customize my E5 (or in my case, E5's, since I own 4 of them) with any color combination I wanted.


----------



## midget

mine just arrived at college today. will pick it up early tomorrow from the mail room.


----------



## ZoNtO

Where the eff beans is mine from Head-Direct? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully shipped today!


----------



## DarkScythe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where the eff beans is mine from Head-Direct? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully shipped today!_

 

lol, I'm with ya.
 I should _probably_ get around to ordering that new iPod now..


----------



## triple-u

Just received mine today from Dealextreme. Sound quality-wise, it isn't much of an improvement over the E3. There is still a pretty loud hissing sound.

 The rechargeable battery, clip, and volume control is definitely a plus though. The bass boost equalizer is great for my headphones with weak bass.


----------



## sdcloud69

How long does it take for DealExtreme to ship them out?


----------



## midnightwalker

Around 15 days for you to receive it.
 Around 5 days for them to ship it out.


----------



## Kuyt

*Like another user suggested, would keeping the amp volume low yet keeping the volume of the source (player) high be a good way to keep the hissing down, or would that just deteriorate from the amp's abilities? 

 Is that a good idea?*


----------



## kloan

I was under the impression that this is what one is supposed to do with an amp.

 When I was building cmoys, it was said numerous times that it was better to turn up the volume on the source and then adjust with the amps volume.


 On another subject, anyone test this amp with the Klipsch Image yet? Mines on the way.. but I'm curious if anyone's tried em out yet.


----------



## boomy3555

It is always suggested that you supply the amp with about 80%-90% of the sources volume. This is not necessary when using an LOD as the volume out level for an LOD is constant. The amplifier Amps whatever it gets and the low level hiss is more evident at low source volumes.


----------



## swanlee

Hmm these are the first reports of loud hissing from the Fiio E5 most have said it is less than the E3, the E3 with my Atrio M5 V2's were not bad at all.

 My E5 is currently at the post office waiting for me to pick it up tomorrow. I will report back tomorrow night exactly how it compares with the E3.


----------



## Mohjong

Just got mine with the E3. I got the unit especially to pair with my DT770 using the X5L. Listening to some techno, I have to say this thing really drives the headphone really well, especially brings out the mids. I'll be pairing it up with the PSP-2000 and NWZ-728 to see how it fairs.


----------



## Leroy Jenkems

i get mine this friday woot


----------



## newskin

#084 on my hands right now!! Charging at the moment and i'll report on SQ later today, pairing it with atrio M5.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm these are the first reports of loud hissing from the Fiio E5 most have said it is less than the E3, the E3 with my Atrio M5 V2's were not bad at all.

 My E5 is currently at the post office waiting for me to pick it up tomorrow. I will report back tomorrow night exactly how it compares with the E3._

 

Generaly I think that the low volume hiss associated with amps is that which is apparent when trying to feed the amp low volume levels. the amp will amplify whatever you feed it. and although it is not ofetn heard with the naked ear, most sources will hiss at extremely low volumes. If you keeping you source down way low perhaps you don't need an amp other than to "color" the SQ. Most often, once you increase the imput volume above 50% of the source's max. volume the hiss will subside regardless of the amp. I am not aware of any particular concerns that the E-5 or it's big brother the E-3 exhibit and more low volume hiss than any other micro-amp.


----------



## YiddishHamburgla

my e5s arrived yesterday. haven't really had a chance to sit down with the amp yet but i should be able to after all the holiday hassle dies down. i hate sounding like such a scrooge.
 i have #35, #37, and #39.


----------



## nsx_23

I'm still waiting for mine to ship from DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to hear the differences between the prototype I received and the final version myself.


----------



## Aedion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still waiting for mine to ship from DX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would like to hear the differences between the prototype I received and the final version myself._

 

i hope yours is being shipped right now. i just checked their site and the E5 is on backorder again, until the 26th.


----------



## newskin

Well, tested with the atrios a couple of hours during the morning, here are my impressions. Flat mode adds a little bit of clarity and separation to the overall sound, takes voices a little foward wich means it adds a bit of the midrange sometimes the atrios miss. The bass boost is a complete no-go with the atrios, it only adds more bass to the already bassy M5, it tightens the bass less than the E3 in my opinion.

 In cloclussion overall sound quallity is really on par with the E3 but with all the added extras that justify buying it, at least for me.

 I also must say that hissing is not a problem with atrios but it clearly hisses less than E3. Also some minutes of testing with soundmagic PL20 and KSC75 makes me fell that less expensive phones will benefit much more from this little amp as the improvement on them seems greater to me.

 PD: I assume that now a LOD along the E5 should be the way to go for greater SQ, am i right?


----------



## breakankles

Thanks newskin. I just picked mine up from the post office this morning and it's charging as we speak. It had been sitting at the post office since Saturday.

 I forgot to bring my RE2s to work with me so I only have my M5s right now. I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *newskin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, tested with the atrios a couple of hours during the morning, here are my impressions. Flat mode adds a little bit of clarity and separation to the overall sound, takes voices a little foward wich means it adds a bit of the midrange sometimes the atrios miss. The bass boost is a complete no-go with the atrios, it only adds more bass to the already bassy M5, it tightens the bass less than the E3 in my opinion.

 In cloclussion overall sound quallity is really on par with the E3 but with all the added extras that justify buying it, at least for me.

 I also must say that hissing is not a problem with atrios but it clearly hisses less than E3. Also some minutes of testing with soundmagic PL20 and KSC75 makes me fell that less expensive phones will benefit much more from this little amp as the improvement on them seems greater to me.

 PD: I assume that now a LOD along the E5 should be the way to go for greater SQ, am i right?_

 

I have Atrio's as well and I enjoy what the E3 does with them as far as the bass boost goes. Sad to hear the E5 with bass boost somehow does not sound as good as the E3 with the Atrio's.

 I'll be doing my own tests later today with a zune and the Atrio's with the E5.


----------



## mcspectre

Just got mine from the mailman this morning (From DealXtreme), and put them to the test right away!

 I didn't detect ANY hissing with the Atrio M5. I would agree that the bass boost with these phones is a little overkill (Especially since mine aren't totally burnt-in yet so bass is CRAZY!) so i enjoyed them a bit more with the flat setting, but not too much of an improvement over just sticking them into my iPod. But MAN the bass on these IEMs is A-MAZING!

 I then tried them with my Senn PX-100s and it totally kicks them up a notch. Everything sounds more seperated, the bass is booming, i pickup a bit more detail with them this way. The amp is DEFINITELY worth it with the PX100s makes the whole phones shake, lol.

 I also tried them with my Creative EP-6something, gives them a little more bass and clarity but i should have tried it 1st with these phones cuz going from Atrio to PX100 to these made them sound crazy whimpy.

 For the 20 or so bucks they cost, i'm very happy. You can't expect a huge boost in quality but it really fine tunes my phones i found. And man this thing is tiny! Wires seem very cheap though...but cant complain!


----------



## AZ Greg

Nice impressions mcspectre! My impressions pretty much match yours exactly as the two pairs of headphones I have tested the E5 with are the PX100s and the EP-640s.

 I must say, I'm extremely impressed. I've never used a portable amp so I don't exactly know what I'm looking for, but to me, everything does sound better. Also, it works exactly as I had hoped for the reason I bought it. I mostly use my headphones to watch videos from my PC. The front headphone jack obviously is using some sorta crappy amp and I get a lot of interference when I use that jack. On the other hand, the line-out on the back of my PC sounds much better but the volume is nowhere near adequate. The E5 allows for higher volume out of the line-out than I ever got out of my front headphone jack. Plus I get the added bonus of less interference and all the benefits that come with the E5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One other thing I really like so far involves the EP-640s. I prefer their comfort and isolation to my PX100s, but I always hated how voices sounded at normal volume levels. I don't know the audiophile term but voices always sounded harsh or shrill. I'd almost get the same feeling listening to voices with the EP-640 as if someone were taking nails to a chalkboard. Well, with the E5, that problem is solved even at unbearably high volumes! Makes the EP-640s much more listenable!

 Haven't really spent that much time with this yet, but so far so good! Also, just wanted to give a big thanks to MP4 Nation! First order from them and I couldn't be happier. Everything went smoothly and arrived fairly fast! Thumbs up! Will be back later with some more impressions.


----------



## swanlee

I got mine at lunch at work so I have been playing with it at my desk. I do not have my Zune or Atrio's at work so I had to use my PC and some crappy earphones.

 Quick thing I noticed was no hiss even with the volume maxed, unfortunately with such a crap setup that is about all I can report until I get home with my portable setup.

 It is tiny and well built, feels much better built than the E3, has a little weight to it and feels very solid.


----------



## newskin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have Atrio's as well and I enjoy what the E3 does with them as far as the bass boost goes. Sad to hear the E5 with bass boost somehow does not sound as good as the E3 with the Atrio's.

 I'll be doing my own tests later today with a zune and the Atrio's with the E5._

 

E3 tightens the bass an thats something the E5 does not do, or not so well, the difference is marginal but exists at least for me. I also enjoy the E3 with the atrios by the way 

 Tomorrow i'll pair the amp with the KSC75, i have the feeling that the combination can be a real winner.


----------



## ClieOS

I don't feel like E3 (nor E5 in bass mode) improves my Atrio's bass at all. First, Atrio already has more than enough bass, adding more is just overkilling IMO. Second, E3 gives Atrio a lot more mid-bass (body, warmness) but it takes away some detail, making it sounds a bit muddy and sloppy in the end.

 I am using an Atrio M5 rev2 btw.


----------



## Mikerman

I love shipments from Hong Kong: received a separate DX order in 6 days, but the MP4 Nation E5 order, shipped at the same time (but as registered mail), still hasn't arrived (U.S. west coast; 12 days now). What's the saying? "Foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds."


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AZ Greg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haven't really spent that much time with this yet, but so far so good! Also, just wanted to give a big thanks to MP4 Nation! First order from them and I couldn't be happier. Everything went smoothly and arrived fairly fast! Thumbs up! Will be back later with some more impressions._

 

My hats off to MP4 Nation too, I was one of the first to order the E5 (and 2 of them for that matter) from them, and received them in my mail (registered) just yesterday, of course there is a dealer on eBay in the NYC area who is selling them there as well, I also got 2 from him (one last week and another one in the mail right now as I write this).

 They (the E5's) made my somewhat (while unamped) shrilly-sounding, bass-thin Sony MDR-NC60 Noise Canceling Headphones sound a lot fuller, that of course along with the EQ of my Sony NW-HD5 or any of my other MiniDisc and Hi-MD Walkmen.

 It also took that somewhat weak 5 mW output on them and made it more tolerable, more spacious, and best of all, a bit louder, and at least, unlike my E3, they won't overload while using my onboard EQ on my DAP's, I noticed the clipping on my E3 whenever a too-bassy audio got processed through it. No such troubles woth the E5, it indeed delivers improved SQ, just like they promised. makes you just wanns crank up some 80's L.A. hair metal (ah, my bad old days in L.A.) and do a little bit of THIS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OH YEAH, JUST BANG YOUR HEAD!!!

 A toast to the good folks over at Fiio and also MP4 Nation for a great product, and a just as great job of delivery of it as well:


----------



## srvctec

Got my E5 and PL-30 from mp4nation today at the post office. It was my first order them and it went fine and order was shipped out in a timely fashion. Would probably order from them again.

 Dang the E5 is small! It's my first headphone amp and I'm looking forward to trying it out- it's charging now.

 REALLY impressed with the PL-30 headset. It sounds much better than the Sony MDR-EX51LP I was using. The fit is far better than the Sony set. I mainly listen to bass heavy hard rock/heavy metal and this headset seems like it fits the bill pretty well in that respect.


----------



## boomy3555

I bought my E-3 from Dealextreme and it took them about 4 days to process the order. Then, shipping after that was about 6 days.

 I bought my E-5 w/pl-30 on Dec. 5th and just received my shipping notice today. so we'll see how long it takes for shipping. Considering I'm getting free shipping from Hong Kong, I suppose I can throw in a little patience.


----------



## japc

Not only from hong kong. I do a lot of buys from ebay.co.uk and already got packages sent on the same day by the same person, from the same exact place, arriving with one week diference. Recently got a package with a month delay, I was already thinking it was lost :|


----------



## boomy3555

The "Hong Kong Post" tracking number can be entered into the USPS tracking system, so that is convenient but I still find my packages arriving before the tracking even shows it leaving Hong Kong.


----------



## Mikerman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The "Hong Kong Post" tracking number can be entered into the USPS tracking system, so that is convenient but I still find my packages arriving before the tracking even shows it leaving Hong Kong._

 

Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Captain ?degard

Anyone have anything to say about battery life yet?


----------



## iareConfusE

Can anyone come up with a conclusive review of the E5 yet? I went to a shop here in AU and asked the guy working there about the Fiio E5, and he just told me that it simply amplifies the volume of the music, and has no significant effect on the SQ of the music coming through. He says that most users mistake louder volume for increase sound quality, which isn't so far-fetched at all since music really is more enjoyable at higher volumes. 

 I'm a little bit skeptical about the E5 and would like to see a complete review on it where the reviewer isn't just trying to rationalize his/her purchase by praising the product undeservingly.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iareConfusE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone come up with a conclusive review of the E5 yet? I went to a shop here in AU and asked the guy working there about the Fiio E5, and he just told me that it simply amplifies the volume of the music, and has no significant effect on the SQ of the music coming through. He says that most users mistake louder volume for increase sound quality, which isn't so far-fetched at all since music really is more enjoyable at higher volumes. 

 I'm a little bit skeptical about the E5 and would like to see a complete review on it where the reviewer isn't just trying to rationalize his/her purchase by praising the product undeservingly._

 

I think the main issue is that most mp3 players have lots of harmonic distortion when you add a load, such as a headphone (a friend of mine has measured this qualitatively on an iriver, by playing sine tones, and you could clearly see the harmonics). Especially at high volumes, the harmonic distortion is huge! Since the amp is usually current limited but has plenty of volts, the results were poorer for low impedances (I think this was demonstrated this quite clearly, although I didn't keep the graphs...).

 An amp kind of fixes this. At high volumes with my mp3 player, there is no doubt that the E5 (with flat EQ, i.e. it should do 'nothing' besides raise the volume) improves the sound.


----------



## ClieOS

If you looking for a review that tells you this $25 amp sounds like a $100 amp than I am almost certain that the reviewer is either lying or has no idea of what his is talking about. E5 is fun to have and use, cheap enough not to break the bank, good enough (and maybe a bit more) for its price tag, and small enough that can be carried around without feeling like a dead weight. It is not Pico, iQube, or P-51 and it should never be mistaken as one. What other things do you want that you think will justify the $25 price tag? Do you really think $25 will actually give you a significant effect on the SQ? If it does, I am sure it won't be sold for $25 anymore. 

 If you must, you can imagine E5 as the E3 with more functions, less warm, synergistically more friendly, and slightly better on detail - I think it is as conclusive as it can ever be. Whether it worths your $25 is really up to your own judgment.


----------



## akki007

Does the rediculous belt clip come off the E5...either by screw or by force?

 I am going to get one but would like to reduce the bulk even more by removing the clip.


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you looking for a review that tells you this $25 amp sounds like a $100 amp than I am almost certain that the reviewer is either lying or has no idea of what his is talking about. E5 is fun to have and use, cheap enough not to break the bank, good enough (and maybe a bit more) for its price tag, and small enough that can be carried around without feeling like a dead weight. It is not Pico, iQube, or P-51 and it should never be mistaken as one. What other things do you want that you think will justify the $25 price tag? Do you really think $25 will actually give you a significant effect on the SQ? If it does, I am sure it won't be sold for $25 anymore. 

 If you must, you can imagine E5 as the E3 with more functions, less warm, synergistically more friendly, and slightly better on detail - I think it is as conclusive as it can ever be. Whether it worths your $25 is really up to your own judgment._

 

I wasn't trying to compare the E5 to a $100 amp anywhere in my post. I was just trying to ask if there really is any _noticeable_ difference in sound quality. I don't just mean an ever so slight tweak in a single frequency that some of you seem to be able to pick out, I mean a crystal clear difference in sound quality. The SQ gap doesn't have to be as big as you might find with a more expensive amp, but it just has to be there to be worth it IMO. 

 The point that I'm trying to get across is that I'm not sure if many reviewers are giving an honest review, or if they are just telling themselves (as well as others) that the product is good, to make themselves feel better about buying a product they my have some internal doubts about.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akki007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the rediculous belt clip come off the E5...either by screw or by force?

 I am going to get one but would like to reduce the bulk even more by removing the clip._

 

The clip will come off with a screw but having the unit in person it really is not obtrusive. I thought the first thing I would do with the unit is take that off but it really does not cause any problems with the E5. The clip is very flush to the unit and is not a hinderance.


----------



## swanlee

Well I did some listening to my E5 last night and have some impressions.

 Compared to the E3 the E5 has less hiss more clarity and more deep bass while not as much mid range bass. The E5 sound like a more detailed device I attribute that to the better S/N ration which also leads to it having less hiss.

 It may not be the best portable amp in the world but it does it's job well and music from it sound really good and not low end at all.

 I'm a basshead even though I do not listen to rap or hip hop and I found I do like the bass boost feature even with my Atrio M5 version 2's. Some people with the Atrio's felt the bass boost was to much I felt it was just right for my taste and enjoy the hard hitting home stereo sounding effect the Atrio's combined with the E5 give you.

 Fiio has done a great job with the E5, it sounds very good and for 25$ sounds much better than it's price.

 so in summary compared to the E3

 Less background noise than the E3
 Better Clarity
 Better low end Bass
 Not as much mid range bass
 Better stereo separation

 I'm very happy with the E5.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iareConfusE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..._

 

Here lie two problems. 

 First, there will almost always be a SQ gap b/w amp and no amp, and judging the size of that gap is fundamentally an subjective call (not to mention you still have to consider whether that person has the right headphone and source to benefit from the amp). A person who don't have any experience with amp might think the gap is big but a person who own multiple top-end amp might think the gap is miniscule. The only thing that can be certain is their opinions are all valid for themselves. Second, you are right that some of us sometime try to justify our expensive hobby. However, it is hard to believe that so many head-fi'ers need to justify a $25 purchase when they have already spent hundreds (if not thousands) of dollars on other gears. At least I don't think $25 is a strong reason for self-justification.

 Do you know whether that guy on the shop have heard the E5 or not? If he did, how do you know he isn't talking as a person who own multiple top-end amp and think the gap is miniscule (while you might think oppositely like the other person)?


----------



## wap32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The clip will come off with a screw but having the unit in person it really is not obtrusive. I thought the first thing I would do with the unit is take that off but it really does not cause any problems with the E5. The clip is very flush to the unit and is not a hinderance._

 

I really wouldn't recommend removing the clip, even though it comes off easily.
 It's actually the only thing holding the everything together and without it the amp itself would slide off the case.


----------



## Mikerman

As to whether the FiiO amps do anything apart from volume, and noticeably:

 As to the E3 (and presumably the E5; I'm waiting for delivery right now), yes, it changes the nature of the sound (the store guy is wrong)--with my set-up and to my ears, a 10-20% positive change in the fullness and clarity of the sound, totally apart from the volume increase. And at the price, IMHO, a positive deal.


----------



## midget

just received. charging and playing at the same time.
 nifty feature. it really is small... anyone been burning theirs in? or is everyone just assuming the sound signature out of teh box?


----------



## boomy3555

Most people who would buy just a 25.00 Fioo and nothing else are probably using a small inexpensive source such as a shuffle. If you start out with such a small entry level source yiou probaly won't hear much difference between a 25.00 Fiio and a larger amp such as a Pico, or Nuforce Icon mobile, Simply because of the limitaions of you source. Not to mention, it is not likely, the same person would have any better cans or IEM's than say Koss porta-pro or Senn CX500's or Skull candy. 
 In My Opinion they are simply have a good quality to cost ratio. but don't expect them to perfom beyond that.


----------



## Baines93

How is the NuForce Icon Mobile boomy?


----------



## boomy3555

So Far, I'm not really impressed. I still want an on/off too. I would squeeze it somewhere between my Travagan's Colors and my Total Airhead. 
 All of my computers have excelent sound cards to I don't need a DAC. I just wanted something Ipod size to Amplify without distortion and all three of these do that, The Travagans was 59.00, The Nuforce was 86.00, and the total airhead was 99.00 (Total Bithead is same as airhead but also has a DAC 150.00)

 HeadphoneAddict is really impressed with the Nuforce and I respect his opinion alot.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So Far, I'm not really impressed. I still want an on/off too. I would squeeze it somewhere between my Travagan's Colors and my Total Airhead. 
 All of my computers have excelent sound cards to I don't need a DAC. I just wanted something Ipod size to Amplify without distortion and all three of these do that, The Travagans was 59.00, The Nuforce was 86.00, and the total airhead was 99.00 (Total Bithead is same as airhead but also has a DAC 150.00)

 HeadphoneAddict is really impressed with the Nuforce and I respect his opinion alot._

 


 Huh? the e5 has an on\off button, or were you talking about a pass through button?


----------



## 346L3

He is talking about the Icon Mobile which doesnt have an on/off switch. From what Ive read the only way to turn it off is to unplug your headphones. I do have some questions about this though, do you also have to unplug the source also? Does that make a difference at all to battery life? How about the E5? Do you have to worry about losing battery life when you leave things plugged in even though the switch is off?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh? the e5 has an on\off button, or were you talking about a pass through button?_

 

He is commenting about a previous question regarding Nuforce Icon Mobile.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *346L3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He is talking about the Icon Mobile which doesnt have an on/off switch. From what Ive read the only way to turn it off is to unplug your headphones. I do have some questions about this though, do you also have to unplug the source also? Does that make a difference at all to battery life? How about the E5? Do you have to worry about losing battery life when you leave things plugged in even though the switch is off?_

 

The on/off switch is built in the headphone-out jack, so the source shouldn't be affected at all. However, since it draws power from USB for recharging, there will be a good chance that it will continue to suck power from the source (assuming it is a PC) if not disconnected (or battery is full). Probably not going to be good for notebook user.

 E5 has a smart charger which will stop charging once the batter is full. Since the battery is relative small (190mAh or so), the chance that it will have a big impact on notebook battery is not significant.


----------



## mape00

It would still be interesting to see RMAA data for E5 with various loads (say 32 and 100 Ohms). Or an ABX of the E5 (in flat mode, of course) vs. a more expensive, neutral sounding amp. I'd be happy to do the testing, but I am unfortunately not in possession of a better portable amp. Also I'm currently using Linux and last time I checked RMAA didn't work well under wine.

*ClieOS*, you've provided us with some nice graphs, would you be interested in hooking up some realistic loads and then measure the E5 again? It's kind of irrelevant if the E5 has super-low THD or perfect frequency response if you measure it without a load. (Similar graphs for the Mini3 are available under 'Specifications'. .... and I doubt the E5 comes anywhere close to these results with a realistic load. But who knows.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## scytheavatar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you looking for a review that tells you this $25 amp sounds like a $100 amp than I am almost certain that the reviewer is either lying or has no idea of what his is talking about. E5 is fun to have and use, cheap enough not to break the bank, good enough (and maybe a bit more) for its price tag, and small enough that can be carried around without feeling like a dead weight. It is not Pico, iQube, or P-51 and it should never be mistaken as one. What other things do you want that you think will justify the $25 price tag? Do you really think $25 will actually give you a significant effect on the SQ? If it does, I am sure it won't be sold for $25 anymore. 

 If you must, you can imagine E5 as the E3 with more functions, less warm, synergistically more friendly, and slightly better on detail - I think it is as conclusive as it can ever be. Whether it worths your $25 is really up to your own judgment._

 

In case you haven't realize almost all portable amps have the same design and the E5's sound is worth way more than its price. They can sell it at $25 because it's well designed and stuff from China is cheap. I'll challenge you to name me a $100 amp that can sound as good as the E5. Yeah, maybe the Pico, iQube or P-51 sounds better but what's their price?


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here lie two problems. 

 First, there will almost always be a SQ gap b/w amp and no amp, and judging the size of that gap is fundamentally an subjective call (not to mention you still have to consider whether that person has the right headphone and source to benefit from the amp). A person who don't have any experience with amp might think the gap is big but a person who own multiple top-end amp might think the gap is miniscule. The only thing that can be certain is their opinions are all valid for themselves. Second, you are right that some of us sometime try to justify our expensive hobby. However, it is hard to believe that so many head-fi'ers need to justify a $25 purchase when they have already spent hundreds (if not thousands) of dollars on other gears. At least I don't think $25 is a strong reason for self-justification.

 Do you know whether that guy on the shop have heard the E5 or not? If he did, how do you know he isn't talking as a person who own multiple top-end amp and think the gap is miniscule (while you might think oppositely like the other person)?_

 

That makes sense. I would assume that if the guy was working at a high quality audio shop he probably owns some expensive equipment himself so he probably perceived the relatively small increase in SQ with the E5 to be completely insignificant. Well, I guess I'll try it out myself anyways, after all it is only $25. Hopefully I'll be able to tell a difference since I've never owned an amp before.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would still be interesting to see RMAA data for E5 with various loads (say 32 and 100 Ohms)...._

 

I will try that later but I am not sure I have the proper resistors in house. The last DIY project I did is more than one years ago. I'll have to look for them first.

 [EDIT] Just realize I still have the UE 100 ohms airplane adapter to use, ha.


----------



## ClieOS

Here you go: 100 means 100 ohms load. All the other loaded measurements are either compatible without the load, or better (by a little). On the other hand, my Travagan's Colors is overwhelmed by the load.


----------



## Mikerman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most people who would buy just a 25.00 Fioo and nothing else are probably using a small inexpensive source such as a shuffle. If you start out with such a small entry level source yiou probaly won't hear much difference between a 25.00 Fiio and a larger amp such as a Pico, or Nuforce Icon mobile, Simply because of the limitaions of you source. Not to mention, it is not likely, the same person would have any better cans or IEM's than say Koss porta-pro or Senn CX500's or Skull candy. 
 In My Opinion they are simply have a good quality to cost ratio. but don't expect them to perfom beyond that._

 

I think you underestimate many users/music lovers, who are trying to get the best sound possible from a DAP but staying below the $100+ portable amp. level and keeping portability.


----------



## AZ Greg

Quick question guys. I'm primarily using my E5 out of the line-out jack on the back of my PC. What volume should I keep my sound card/master volume at (it goes from 0-100)? Should I max that and then amp from there? Or should I set the sound card volume to something else and then amp from there? I guess I'm just not sure if having the master volume of the sound card all the way up is good or not.

 Thanks!


----------



## kloan

I suggest around 80% on the PC then adjust the amp accordingly.


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here you go: 100 means 100 ohms load. All the other loaded measurements are either compatible without the load, or better (by a little). On the other hand, my Travagan's Colors is overwhelmed by the load._

 

Thanks! Good work there! The results look pretty good! (Although the graphs would be easier to read if you just subtracted the response of your sound card....pleasepleasedoitinthefuture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I thought the load would have a much bigger impact. And you say THD, IMD etc. were as good with the load on the E5, if not better? I would have thought that there would be a non-negligible amount of degradatoin with a load. So that's pretty amazing. Maybe it's your Sigmatel soundcard that sets the bar too low? I'd love to see the full results, especially THD, IMD and noise, compared to the 3MOVE100.


----------



## Baines93

Thanks Boomy! 

 Sorry I went so OT guys.

 Matt


----------



## clownzee

Listening to my E5 now.. yuummm.. =) jus thru my PC tho.. i havent run it thru my Creative X-fi yet. maybe later...


----------



## ClieOS

If I subtracted the response of the sound card, the graph will be meaningless as there won't be a baseline to compare with.

 Anyway,you can get the report here with 3Move 100, E5, E5 100, and E5 (bass mode) 100. I am not an expect on reading these graphs so maybe you will draw a different conclusion.

Attachment 11703


----------



## zaydon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most people who would buy just a 25.00 Fioo and nothing else are probably using a small inexpensive source such as a shuffle. ..... Not to mention, it is not likely, the same person would have any better cans or IEM's than say Koss porta-pro or Senn CX500's or Skull candy. _

 

Is a classic or nano a better source than a shuffle?
 Well just to be 'that guy' I have the AHD-5000's and the E5 will be my first headphone amp. Should be in the mailbox today. Would be interesting to hear the review from someone who has no previous brand bias, ey?
 I will say that I'm planning on picking up a 2MOVE soon, so don't cry for my D5000's yet.


----------



## shiftywxm

Just had my e5 delivered from MP4nation - #0006! Just charging it up. 

 Anyone tried the amp with the Grado SR80's yet? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I subtracted the response of the sound card, the graph will be meaningless as there won't be a baseline to compare with._

 

The 'baseline' would be a perfect flat response, at least as a first approximation. Think of it as EQ:ing away the badness of your crappy sound card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for THD, noise etc., the sound card's the limit. Also, thank you, I'll have a look at the attached file and see if I can draw any conclusions (and if so, present them here)!

 Edit: I'm sorry, the results don't say much; your sound card is the bottleneck here ... ouch ... good thing you have the 3Move.


----------



## Captain ?degard

battery life, anyone?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 'baseline' would be a perfect flat response, at least as a first approximation...._

 

I am pretty sure that will be a wrong way of reading those graphs....


----------



## mape00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am pretty sure that will be a wrong way of reading those graphs...._

 

Why are you 'pretty sure' you can't subtract the sound card response?

 It's very common to do so, and it's even encouraged as there's a button for it in RMAA. It also makes perfect sense mathematically because dB's are logarithmic.

 This BTW reminds me of the old joke:

 [size=xx-small]_The Flood is over and the ark has landed. Noah lets all the animals out 
 and says, "Go forth and multiply."

 A few months later, Noah decides to take a stroll and see how the animals 
 are doing. Everywhere he looks he finds baby animals. Everyone is doing 
 fine except for one pair of little snakes. 

 "What's the problem?" says Noah. 

 "Cut down some trees and let us live there", say the snakes.

 Noah follows their advice. Several more weeks pass. Noah checks on the 
 snakes again. Lots of little snakes, everybody is happy. 

 Noah asks, "Want to tell me how the trees helped?"

 "Certainly", say the snakes. "We're adders, so we need logs to multiply."_[/size]


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaydon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is a classic or nano a better source than a shuffle?
 Well just to be 'that guy' I have the AHD-5000's and the E5 will be my first headphone amp. Should be in the mailbox today. Would be interesting to hear the review from someone who has no previous brand bias, ey?
 I will say that I'm planning on picking up a 2MOVE soon, so don't cry for my D5000's yet._

 

 The Ipod Classic is a "Hard Drive" device where the Shuffle is a "Flashdrive" source. ( no moving parts ) I believe the nano is also flash. As i understand it the Flash is more stable for moving around and bouncing but I can't speak to SQ difference. The one difference I would assume would be that the Classic has so much space that you can load your songs in larger files such as .Wav, which should give you better SQ than AAC of MP3.

 I have the Fiio E3 and soon the E5 and a pair of AHD5000's arriving soon, so after some burn-in I will have a better idea of the SQ as a bundle. I know right now, my high impedence cans (Beyer DT990 2005, 250ohm, and Senn HD650 300 ohm) are really hard to drive right off of my sound card and all of my amps other than my Sony home theater receiver are too small to properly drive them.


----------



## os2k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiftywxm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just had my e5 delivered from MP4nation - #0006! Just charging it up. 

 Anyone tried the amp with the Grado SR80's yet? If so, what are your impressions?_

 

I just did a quick test - ZVM HPJ VS LOD>E5 with my SR80's. I may not be as articulate as some of the other reviewers, but my impression is that the E5 improves the SQ greatly. On the flat EQ mode the mid vocals sound much more clear and less "nasally" (sampling Radiohead, M83, Fugazi, Shiner). The highs are more detailed, but not over the top. The low end is nice and defined.
 The Bass mode makes the SR80's sound very boomy (not in a good way) and muddy. 
 The E5 is not quite as "warm" as the uamp 107 (microshar), but it is much smaller and cheaper.


----------



## accurate_dB

My E5 arrived today from DealExtreme.
 I'm charging the unit as I type.
 I hope this is as good as the E3.


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *accurate_dB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My E5 arrived today from DealExtreme.
 I'm charging the unit as I type.
 I hope this is as good as the E3._

 

*It is*..... and then some. 

 I own 4 of them (enough to last me a lifetime as well as bought for backups in case the battery on my current E5 can no longer hold a full charge), and I mainly use them with my MDR-NC60 Noise Canceling cans, which are 40 ohms (with NC on, 100 ohms with NC off).

 Of course it is noted that I am at a slight disadvantage here, owning all Sony Walkman DAP's/Hi-MD/MD/CD players, in which put out only a measly 5 mW per channel, but eventually I will run more tests on the E5 with more of a line-output, and see how it is. Eventually I will try out different cans, buds and IEM's to get the best possible combination.

 The only reason I do not use the line-out is because my inline remotes automatically switch to the default HP out and therefore I would have to use the unit's onboard controls instead of my more-prefered remote control with it.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: I'm sorry, the results don't say much; your sound card is the bottleneck here ... ouch ... good thing you have the 3Move. _

 

If the 3move is anything like my Headsix/XXS, it's no "benchmark" either...


----------



## ZV3

Got mine today and love it! Not as neutral as the E3 to me, but still great! The Bass button is good for low volume Bass enhancement but I keep it on "clear" most of the time. The on/off button is nice, the rechargeable battery was a needed addition also. SQ is good to me. I was surprised at how small this thing is, the size of the Sansa Clip! I am going to move up to one of the nicer amps in time, but for the moment this will do just fine. It's well worth the $20.00 I paid for it.


----------



## Seidhepriest

E3, neutral?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mape00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..._

 

Thanks for the advice, I misunderstood what you were saying last time so I was totally thinking something else. My apology here. I did the whole think again and generate some new set of graphs but I guess the result isn't much different form the last trial. I double checked everything and believe it is the soundcard line-in that isn't behaving very linearly. I used another USB soundcard line-in and redid some of the test again but the result are not that different from the first set of data, so at this point I think I'll take it as it is. Not much I can do anyway. I heard the FiiO is planning to publish some technical spec themselves so maybe we will get to see more detail graphs later.


----------



## baneat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shiftywxm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just had my e5 delivered from MP4nation - #0006! Just charging it up. 

 Anyone tried the amp with the Grado SR80's yet? If so, what are your impressions?_

 

I'm using it with Alessandro MS-1s. They sound exactly the same through it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they also don't increase the volume at all.


----------



## mobbaddict

Hi,
 so is it available at Dealextreme?

 Anyone tried the E5 with the Denon D1000/1001?


----------



## sdfx

How is this amp? I was thinking of buying it if I get my es7's for only $20. I have a Zune80. If anyone has recommendations for another set of cans under $100 and another amp feel free


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sdfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is this amp? I was thinking of buying it if I get my es7's for only $20. I have a Zune80. If anyone has recommendations for another set of cans under $100 and another amp feel free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a Zune 30 and the E5 works well with it. I use the acoustic EQ setting on the zune30 along with my Atrio M5's. It will probably work pretty well with the zune80 even though the newer Zunes have no EQ presets. The bass boost option may help liven up the sound of your zune80.


----------



## sdfx

Thanks bud.


----------



## zaydon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 so is it available at Dealextreme?

 Anyone tried the E5 with the Denon D1000/1001?_

 

I have the D5000's. I know thats not what you asked for but it doesn't do much. Pretty much a toy sorry to say. I'm using a Creative Zen and not an iPod of that makes any difference.


----------



## mierenneuker

what's a better choice, Fiio E5 or an Ebay CMoy ?


----------



## nsx_23

Well, for portability, E5.

 Why not try building a CMOY yourself?


----------



## decayed.cell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sdfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is this amp? I was thinking of buying it if I get my es7's for only $20. I have a Zune80. If anyone has recommendations for another set of cans under $100 and another amp feel free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a Zune 80 as well and the E3 works pretty well but theres some hiss. Where the hell would you get ES7s for 20? Are you sure they're not fake?


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mobbaddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 so is it available at Dealextreme?

 Anyone tried the E5 with the Denon D1000/1001?_

 

I tried the E3 with a D1001. I think it made them worse. I need to point out that the D1001 is the only set of phones I have that did not benefit from the E3.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *decayed.cell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Zune 80 as well and the E3 works pretty well but theres some hiss. Where the hell would you get ES7s for 20? Are you sure they're not fake?_

 

The E5 is a whole different ball game, it has no hiss and can drive difficult headphones unlike the E3


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaydon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the D5000's. I know thats not what you asked for but it doesn't do much. Pretty much a toy sorry to say. I'm using a Creative Zen and not an iPod of that makes any difference._

 

That's too bad... but isn't the D5000 very hard to drive despite its low impedance?

 edit: oops didn't see your answer moontan. Well i knew about the E3 but i hope the E5 at least brings an improvement...


----------



## accurate_dB

I too noticed that E5 is cleaner than E3, while E3 seems to have a little more bass. 
 From physical stand point the E5 feels more substantial because of the metal finish and extra weight.
 Because of form factor, I like E3 with my Gen 1 iPOD shuffle, but I like the E5 with all other sources.
 The LED on the E5 is really nice.
 And did I mention the sound quality is really good.


----------



## BIGHMW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *accurate_dB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I too noticed that E5 is cleaner than E3, while E3 seems to have a little more bass. 
 From physical stand point the E5 feels more substantial because of the metal finish and extra weight. The LED on the E5 is really nice.
 And did I mention the sound quality is really good._

 

Agreed, the SQ is much better on the E5 than on the E3, as advertised and promised by James and the fine folks at FiiO. I only wish that big companies like Sony and Apple listened to their owners more like FiiO does. I bought 4 of them (2 from MP4Nation and 2 on eBay), just in case anything happens to them (i.e. theft or perhaps the battery not holdng a full charge), so I am ready, they are indeed a winner, and they even made my shrilly, midrange-weak Sony MDR-NC60 Noise Canceling headphones sound fatter and with better overall SQ than straight unamped or even with the E3.


----------



## aieaguy

I tried the E5 with the following and noticed zero improvement:

 Touch 2G + TF10
 Touch 2G + SE530
 Sony 639F + TF10
 Sony 639F + SE530

 The $20 was well worth it though. Made me realize I don't need an amp for what I currently have. Hope this helps others.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aieaguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried the E5 with the following and noticed zero improvement:

 Touch 2G + TF10
 Touch 2G + SE530
 Sony 639F + TF10
 Sony 639F + SE530

 The $20 was well worth it though. Made me realize I don't need an amp for what I currently have. Hope this helps others._

 

With the correct phones, (portables made for low power devices), amplification shouldn't be needed. That's not to say it can't be a benefit.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aieaguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried the E5 with the following and noticed zero improvement:

 Touch 2G + TF10
 Touch 2G + SE530
 Sony 639F + TF10
 Sony 639F + SE530

 The $20 was well worth it though. Made me realize I don't need an amp for what I currently have. Hope this helps others._

 

The question is, are you using the line-out or you just using your headphone-out with E5?

 Than again, since SE530 and TF10 are both really easy to drive, amping them are really unnecessary.


----------



## KTamas

Well, today my recently-arrived E5 and my 8GB CF-modded iPod mini had an encounter with the washing machine.

 The E5 survived!

 The Mini itself didn't, but the CF card in it still works perfectly.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KTamas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, today my recently-arrived E5 and my 8GB CF-modded iPod mini had an encounter with the washing machine.

 The E5 survived!

 The Mini itself didn't, but the CF card in it still works perfectly._

 

That makes my heart sad....


----------



## nsx_23

I've never understood how people can possibly have their audio gear end up in the washing machine without noticing beforehand.............


----------



## Mikerman

That's the problem with these light-as-FiiO electronics ...


----------



## KTamas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That makes my heart sad...._

 

Heh, it did mine too. Still, it's amazing that the E5 survived.


----------



## Baines93

Not if you didnt turn it on...

 Did you turn on the Mini while wet/damp?


----------



## KTamas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not if you didnt turn it on...

 Did you turn on the Mini while wet/damp?_

 

After the washing machine, it went thru the dryer too... and yeah it was pretty dry. It turns on, but I only get the sad ipod face.


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never understood how people can possibly have their audio gear end up in the washing machine without noticing beforehand............._

 

I guess I just don't have sufficient attention to detail when doing laundry, because I've had all sorts of things go through the wash in my pockets. No DAPs, only some MDR-G73 headphones recently. I let them dry out for weeks before trying them and they work fine. Also a car remote control. That, I was able to dissasemble completely then clean with some spray electronics cleaner and then dry out. 

 I try to keep track of my Sansa Clips, they are so small and easy to loose, but I bet someday I'll wash one of them too. 

 For any wet electronics, disconnect the battery if possible and dry very, very thoroughly before attempting to turn it on. Turning it on while there's still water inside will likely short out & fry some components.


----------



## Baines93

Sound advice from _Earwax.

_I didn't have time to explain in my post!


----------



## Xan7hos

i figure many people have had the FiiO E5 for a while, any chance we can see a thread with a review? Comparing it to the E3, and others (iBasso T4, NuForce, Cmoy, pa2v2)

 My FiiO is probably @ the post office while I'm away for the holidays


----------



## BIGHMW

I can tell all of you who own Euro-capped DAP's (or any modern-day 5mW Sony like I have) that the E5 actually works best with either louder players or with the line-out of a player, because of the E5's onboard digital volume control and optional bass boost. 

 The disadvantage to it is if you own a DAP with remote-control access, that you won't be able to use the remote and line-out on it at the same time, as most DAP's and almost all Sony units automatically switch to the default HP out whenever a remote is plugged in to it.

 But I just deal with it, as the only over-the-head cans I own are the 24-ohm Sony MDR-V series (such as my 2 V300s and the V700DJ) and also the Altus Series 24-ohm D777SL and NC60 Noise Canceling HP's (40-ohms with NC on, and 100 phms with NC off), as anything beyond 100-ohms on a 5mW (or less for our Euro-capped friends) unit without using line-out is pretty much useless. Since I use mainly 16-ohm N.U.D.E earphones or N.U.D.E EX IEMs, straight from the player, my E5 only gets pressed into duty when using cans such as the above-mentioned 

 Other than that I give the E5 a big thumbs up (in true Ebert & Roeper fashion)


----------



## Cinders

According to the tracking my E5 should get here tomorrow. Finalllly. :<

 I'll probably have a small noob-ish review using my zune 80gig and my pk1's. I can't wait to see what an amp does to the PK1's considering how much I like them even unamped.


----------



## Nuge

Can someone tell me whether the E5 will improve the sound of my ATH-ES7? I'd really like an ACTUAL response to this lol.


----------



## accurate_dB

Something to think about for future product iterations.
 I suspect that with push button volume control the E5
 may be using digital potentiometer. This implementation
 should allow for remote access to the volume control.
 I'm surprised that not more portable amps use digital potentiometers,
 especially if home receiver markets have shown the sonic performance to be very competitive.
 So if Fiio can integrate a headphone jack extension with a remote jog encoder wheel for instance, I think this would be a worthy optional feature.


----------



## Dublo7

I just got my E5 right then. I'm using it right now with my D2 and my Triples, and I must say, I am damn impressed. With the bass boost on, the sound is very full and packs a lot more punch.
 I love this little thing.


----------



## ZoNtO

Someone should rip the e5 internals out of its case and then wire it inside of a compact-flash modded 5g ipod and run it's charge wires to the dock so you can charge the e5 and ipod at the same time!


----------



## Cinders

Ok it just arrived. Been listening for about 5 mins. now. Luckily it came partly charged.

 First thoughts, wow, even after seeing all the pics and everything you're really not ready for how small it really is till you hold it in your hand. Also, it feels incredibly durable and well made. It's so small though I hope I don't lose it, I'll have to keep it hooked up at all times. The buttons are a bit iffy, but they work so that's ok.

 Sonically, no hiss or interference with PK1's and Zune at all. Other than the obvious volume boost there is a jump in instrument separation, and I'm a bit of a noob at all the terminology but I think I'm right in saying there's a nice bump in all kinds of bass, and mids too, I'm not really hearing anything special in the highs department. With the bass boost on there's obvious extra bass, I'm not sure whether I'll keep it on though, the extra bass is fun, but I haven't decided yet whether it sounds a bit unnatural, it might work for some songs and not others, but it's a nice addition. On second thought, I might keep it on more often than not, the PK1's are already a nice pair of bassy earbuds and I wouldn't call myself a bass head, but I'm liking bass more and more, also I feel the bass helps with the noise isolation. Right now I have it set at a respectable listening volume and I can barely almost not hear my typing at all.

 Overall, for $20 it is an obvious must buy, I'd say it's even worth twice it's amount. I like it a lot. Not sure if it makes a big difference, but I'm not using the stock IC, I'm using an IC made by a fellow head-fier, vampire copper with neutrik plugs.

 Thanks Fiio for an amazing product, now I have to maybe get some double-sided tape or velcro and make a proper portable set-up.


----------



## Sayajin

I can confirm that I am a E5 owner too.
 yes sweet little amp too.
 The only downside for now, it has only slightly less hiss than E3. (while not playing music) I did expected it was a bit better than E3 but unfortunately not. Still the sound is nice when not bass boosted.
 I can't tell you more that I only have the amp for 2 days.


----------



## oli_ramsay

Just got mine in the post today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot less hiss than the E3 and better SQ. A little tip to reduce hiss is to turn the source volume really high and the amp volume quite low. Not really sure if it requires "burning in" but I'm doing just that while burning in my PL30's that also came with it.


----------



## oldschool

Mine also arrived today. Charging...


----------



## _j_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZoNtO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone should rip the e5 internals out of its case and then wire it inside of a compact-flash modded 5g ipod and run it's charge wires to the dock so you can charge the e5 and ipod at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is a great idea and I was thinking along the similar lines...

 I'd love to see someone rip out the guts of the e5 and then integrate it into an iPod/iPhone/iPod Touch LOD.


----------



## Cinders

I'm hearing no hiss at all. Are you guys that are hearing hiss using the stock IC? Maybe that's what's causing it? I dunno.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cinders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm hearing no hiss at all. Are you guys that are hearing hiss using the stock IC? Maybe that's what's causing it? I dunno._

 

Using a zune30 and Atrio version 2 M5's the hiss is nearly inaudbile, I mean barely there at all if you have the E5 maxed out on volume. I suspect more sensitive IEM's may reveal more hiss but the hiss has been greatly reduced compared to the E3.

 The E5 really does approach high end sound. I won't go as far as say it's audiophile quality but it is getting pretty close and for me I like the way it sounds. Easily the best sounding portable amp under 50$


----------



## Metalic Sand

Would the E5 Help a pair of JVC HARX700 hooked up to a Zune 8GB? Im not good with Audio talk. First time posting too. Thanks for any help!

 Im mainly just looking for something to get the most out of my headphones hooked up to an MP3 player.


----------



## oldschool

Sweet little amp! I like the bass boost, doesn't result in too overwhelming sound, but nicely adds some bottom end to my ER-4Ps!

 I wish the amp was a little more powerful, though.


----------



## Baines93

Yeah, sounds like a good match for Ety's, especially the 6's and the more sensitive E4 (the S am i right in saying?) with the lower hiss on the E5.

 Might pick one up for fun, with a NUforce Icon mobile as a DAC upgrade, and an upgrade to my rarely used Cmoy. Portable will be the E5.


----------



## dubels

I just got mine in the mail and wow. It sounds so nice with the SoundMagic PL-30. When I first got it there was a slight hiss but after burning both the ear phones and amp in for 24 hours it sounds great.


----------



## baneat

Why can't I hear a difference in volume or quality?
 I have iPod Touch 1g>Fiio E5>Alessandro MS-1
 There is no change in quality no matter what volume and no hiss at all. However connected to my TV it will give a hiss when compared to connecting to TV without the amp.


----------



## dfkt

You probably should try amping the line-out of the Touch, not the headphone-out to hear more improvement.


----------



## KTamas

So got a mildly used Sansa Clip for chump change today, connected the E5, turned on bass boost, plugged in my PK2s, turned on some bass-heavy hip-hop and...

 ...am I hearing some real punchy bass on my PK2s?

 *eargasm*


----------



## KTamas

So has anyone disassembled his E5? I'm interested...


----------



## dfkt

There are disassembly pics in this very thread.


----------



## gwilo

To save you looking

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...7/index73.html

 I am only nice because it is Christmas


----------



## KTamas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gwilo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To save you looking

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...7/index73.html

 I am only nice because it is Christmas_

 

Thanks. iw as thinking of taking mine apart to see what did the washing machine do to it...


----------



## Mr Pink57

I get hiss on my x10s so what I did is paused the music and turned the amp down till I heard no more hiss, then adjusted my Clips volume to comfortable levels. 

 I have bass boost on now but with running such a bass heavy IEM I think I will turn it off. Just try listening to Dracula - Gorillaz with bass boost on with x10s. My skull is shaking.

 EDIT: I am using the stock wire that came with the amp as I am not far enough along in the amp world to decide if I want a new cable.

 pink


----------



## emsijs

Tested my E5 for 2 days now and here are the impressions:

It is even smaller than i thought, when I unpacked it, at first I asked myself ''where is the amp? '';
Tested it with Technics RP-F290 and the amp did a great job increasing the overall volume, but I can't say that it dramatically increases the sound quality, it only improves some weaknesses of the headphones, like a bit more detailed highs, but remember it's price..
Very easy on the go, because of the belt clip;
Conclusion - It's vorth even more than the price so I suggest it for everyone who wants to increase the volume of headphones.


----------



## ZippeR

if anyone's tried it with Shure se530 tell me how was it.


----------



## Dublo7

When using this amp, do you guys put the source's volume up to maximum?


----------



## FlyPenFly

I think best practice is generally 80% right or until you hear no hissing.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FlyPenFly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think best practice is generally 80% right or until you hear no hissing._

 

It's not considered best practice I know but for me I use max volume on the E5. The E5 is an AMP and if I put it at a lower volume then max on the E5 the end result becomes the same volume than if I did not have the amp in the first place.

 So I don't see the point in lowering the volume of the E5 if in the end you get no actual volume increase compared to not having the amp at all.


----------



## emsijs

If you are using the amp then maximize it's volume and then adjust the source volume, because amp is also used to save your source's energy.


----------



## Kpalsm

You may get more hiss having the amp at high volume and using the player's volume control because the amp will amplify any signal that it gets, even if there's no actual music coming from the player, the amp is amplifying the background noise so you get hiss. That's why I'd recommend keeping the player maybe not at 80% but maybe half volume to conserve the battery, and then use the amp's volume control (or set the player to whatever volume you want if battery life isn't an issue for you). If you don't hear any hiss or don't care then by all means conserve all the battery you can, but the main functions of an amp IMHO is to improve sound quality, increase volume and extend battery life of the player. Everyone's opinion varies of course but that's how I would use it.

 If you're not so concerned about battery life of your player, setting the player to 80% or thereabouts is probably the best idea; that would also seem to me to be the most practical use of the amp.


----------



## FlyPenFly

I doubt you'll see very much run time difference in just about any DAP except maybe a Shuffle running at 80% vs 50% in source volume.


----------



## Cinders

I have my amp at full volume at all times, and use my source to adjust volume. I don't have a problem with hiss I think, and it's easier for me to adjust the volume on my source than the amp.


----------



## sbulack

Time for me to chime in on the deal I got from mp4nation: FiiO E5 + SoundMagic PL-30. Used from my two currently-used sources: a SONY portable AM-FM radio and the Line-Out of a 5.5G iMod, it's a truly enjoyable listen - with plenty of embedded "treat-to-the-ear" goodies. I really LOVE the sound of FM stereo radio, and, using the FiiO E5 with SoundMagic PL30, it is a portable FM radio-listener's dream setup. Plenty of detail, very spacious, no harshness with lots of the air-guitar and move-your-body-to-the-tunes groove that makes FM radio SO enjoyable to me. What's really nice about this rig is that now I have a small, light and mainly, inexpensive, rig that I can take with me in public places (like while waiting for my car to be serviced) to enjoy - and to NOT have to worry TOO much about an accident or theft.

 With the E3, I would use the headphone out of the iMod (for the volume control). With the E5, I can use the line-out of the iMod. The iMod puts out a sufficiently strong signal, and the PL30 are sufficiently sensitive that I use the lower end of the volume range of the D5 to listen - and the difference in volume per "click" is fairly large. Still, I can always find a "click" on the E5 volume control where I can listen very enjoyably. Would I prefer to use my SR-71A and Yuin PK1? For SQ, yes - but not out in public (too much money involved). By the same token, out in public I'd be very unlikely to be using my iMod. However, the success of this trial leads me to think of a lower cost iPod or Sansa Fuze with the E5 and PL30 for an ideal public-use and very enjoyable portable rig. The small, flat profile of the E5 (relative to the larger and thicker E3) also suits the E5 quite a bit better for use with a small and inexpensive mp3 player.

 About the E5 bass boost: it is really useful to have the choice of bass boost or not on the E5. First of all, the amount that the bass is boosted is both meaningful for listening and toward the subtle side. Whenever a song seems a bit lean, the bass boost brings it into the "Ahhhhh!" spectral balance. And for songs leaning a bit hard on the bass in the mix, turning it off yields a nicely more pleasingly listenable spectral mix. The presence of the bass boost switch makes a noticeable difference in my enjoyment of a wider selection of music. Yet, it is subtle enough that (thankfully) turning it off or on will never (to my ears) transform a song from too-little to too-much bass. It's a smaller step designed to take too-little or too-much bass enjoyably closer to "enough".

 For the more usefully portable form factor, the volume control and the well-implemented bass boost switch, AND, most importantly, its basic SQ, and for how all of these features are so effective in increasing the enjoyment of my listening, I find the E5 to be well worth its price difference over the E3. I'd say that its basic SQ is on par with the E3. It is the additional, very usefully implemented, features of the E5 and its form factor which make the E5 well worth the increased price. This is the first amp (along with the PL30) that has me serious about an out-in-public portable listening rig.


----------



## Deiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Time for me to chime in on the deal I got from mp4nation: FiiO E5 + SoundMagic PL-30._

 

Lucky you. They forgot to ship my PL-30s with the E5 so I'm waiting to hear back about how they'll rectify this.

 Half the expected new toys does not a happy headphone geek make.


----------



## Sherlockaled

I just bought a Fiio E5 today, my very first impression was the size of it, i never thought that it would be this small. The second impression was the improved bass, the bass now sounded very strong and tense, very much like my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. As for those who have E3, i recommend to upgrade to E5, take the size and the amount of booted bass into account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LBC

I haven't heard much about burn-in. I'm assuming that from the design it doesn't need much (any?). Just wondering if anyone's noticed a change.

 Just got mine. Charged and ready to go!

 And yes, it really is that small!!


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LBC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't heard much about burn-in. I'm assuming that from the design it doesn't need much (any?). Just wondering if anyone's noticed a change._

 

It's a relatively short burn-in period - about 10 hours. In that time, the sound clarifies, deepens and looses its rough edges. But it's not a long enough period to make it noteworthy.


----------



## LBC

Thanks. I'll let it burn-in for a while then. Sounded pretty rough out of the box...


----------



## nsx_23

I can't wait to get the final spec E5. I've tried to purchase through dealextreme, but they've really let me down this time. 

 When I placed an order in, they said the item was in stock. This was late november/early december. Its almost the end of december now, and I still don't have a final-spec E5. Its frustrating enough for me to simply cancel my order, and wait till I go back to Hong Kong to purchase one in about 3 weeks time. My previous orders with them have been perfect, so I'm really pissed off. Everytime I check for a status update, it just says "Processing - Contact us for update". 

 Does anyone know where I can purchase an E5 in HK?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know where I can purchase an E5 in HK?_

 

恆源(Forever Source Digital)有得買，HKD228.


----------



## Crikey

Disregard


----------



## Ron Thorne

Thanks to the kindness of a poster who alerted us to the fact that the tracking number from DealExtreme could also be used with USPS, I have learned that my Fiio E5 (finally) shipped from Hong Kong on 12-13, arriving in NY on 12-25, so I'll probably receive it on Tue/Wed. I can't understand why it took 12 days to get from HK to NY, but ...

 I'm not into bass nearly as much as highs and mids, being primarily a jazz/classical listener, so would be interested in feedback from any others who enjoy these genres, while mine is still in-transit. I realize that I'm in the minority with respect to being a jazz listener, but I can live with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, has anyone experienced this little amp connected to Grado SR-60s or SR-80s, or any Sennheiser phones?

 Thanks.


----------



## KevC

i wonder if i should bother with this... it's so cheap lol!

 iPod Touch 2G -> cheap ebay LOC -> Fiio E5 -> Westone UM1
 iPod Touch 2G -> cheap ebay LOC -> Fiio E5 -> AKG K81DJ

 i have a leckerton UH3 that i love using with my laptop, more because of the USBdac ... the onboard sound is so noisy. i suppose i hear a bit of dynamic range increase, lower lows, higher highs, a bit more detail... both cans i have do react well to amplification....


----------



## spookygonk

Currently using my E5 with a Rockboxed Ipod Nano v1 > LOD > Koss KSC75s and it sounds darn good to me.
 Anyone running the E5 with a Ipod Shuffle mk2?


----------



## dragoonf144

Would buying this with a LOD for the ipod touch remove background static?


----------



## ericlaw02

Would this be suitable to be used as a cheap computer amp for the KSC75s?


----------



## Mikerman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron Thorne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to the kindness of a poster who alerted us to the fact that the tracking number from DealExtreme could also be used with USPS, I have learned that my Fiio E5 (finally) shipped from Hong Kong on 12-13, arriving in NY on 12-25, so I'll probably receive it on Tue/Wed. I can't understand why it took 12 days to get from HK to NY, but ..._

 

2 small packages shipped to me from HK the same day. 1 took 6 days (great!), the other 17. go figure ...


----------



## SteveSatch

How does one use the line out of an iPod classic instead of the headphone out with this amp? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SteveSatch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does one use the line out of an iPod classic instead of the headphone out with this amp? Sorry for the newbie question._

 

What you want is a normal Line-out-dock, or LOD in short. There are a few places that sell it and the price varies by a lot. If you just want one for E5, a cheap one is more than good enough. A few of our sponsors carry them, so just do a search on their site.


----------



## nsx_23

Plenty of people on the forum build them as well.


----------



## SteveSatch

I'd be grateful if you could point me to a forum member who builds and sells affordable line out docks. Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

I'll suggest you look around at the for sale forum but you won't be able to post because you don't have enough post count. You can always search eBay for 'iPod line out dock' the cheapest one is ~$2 and a decent one is around $50 or less.


----------



## oldschool

What symptoms does your E5 exhibit when the battery starts dying? Any sound drop outs, static, channel loss?

 I am asking because I am trying to determine whether the sporadic drop outs I am sometimes experiencing are due to faulty cable or its just the battery dying..


----------



## KTamas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldschool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What symptoms does your E5 exhibit when the battery starts dying? Any sound drop outs, static, channel loss?

 I am asking because I am trying to determine whether the sporadic drop outs I am sometimes experiencing are due to faulty cable or its just the battery dying.._

 

Battery dying. I get drop-outs too, at least that is what happened with my E3.


----------



## oldschool

What I get are sudden signal interruptions, usually in the right channel.


----------



## lon420

Hm, is the E5 that much of an upgrade of the E3?


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lon420* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm, is the E5 that much of an upgrade of the E3?_

 

It's definitely an upgrade, I have had mine for over 2 weeks now, very happy with it, it's not got as much bass as the E3, no hiss and the fact it has a built in battery, on/off switch and volume control, it gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## centerfold

Been waiting since late November. . . 

 : (


----------



## lon420

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's definitely an upgrade, I have had mine for over 2 weeks now, very happy with it, it's not got as much bass as the E3, no hiss and the fact it has a built in battery, on/off switch and volume control, it gets a big thumbs up from me._

 

Great. No hiss is definitely welcome, as I've experienced some with the E3. I like the clip on style design of them, too. I think I might sell my E3 for the E5, but since the E3 is so cheap, I might as well just give it away...


----------



## exmodel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lon420* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great. No hiss is definitely welcome, as I've experienced some with the E3. I like the clip on style design of them, too. I think I might sell my E3 for the E5, but since the E3 is so cheap, I might as well just give it away..._

 

I'll take it (seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I just heard about these little guys from another board and my A900s have gone ampless for too long. I have a whole load of AAA batteries so I figure I'll just get the E3 anyway.


----------



## centerfold

ok, so I went to track my amp on canada post, and it has told me:

 International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs 

 That is the last update from Dec. 10. Should I be worried? What should I do?


----------



## Ron Thorne

Still waiting for the one I ordered, which finally arrived in the U.S. and was shipped from New York on Christmas Day ... by dog sled, I guess.


----------



## Juaquin

Anybody else having problems with the volume levels of the E5? 

 I've run into a bit of a problem using the LOD with my Fiio E5 - the LOD output is of high enough amplitude that the lowest setting on the E5 is a little too quite, the next is on the high end of my listening volume, and the next is way too loud - and that's only going part way up the scale. Of course my CmoyBB works fine with the LOD, but the E5 doesn't have enough resolution in volume adjustment, so I've been using the headphone jack to supply the E5.


----------



## nyumetsu

is there any conceivable way this thing with a D2 could drive a K601?

 at first I was going to get a d1001k, but there's a ridiculous local deal that I'm looking at and I'm seriously considering getting the AKGs.


----------



## arekieh

These are on preorder. Look nice, but i just bought an E3 so id like to try that first.
 You can preorder the E5 for $21.50CAD


----------



## my.self

no need for preorder, head-direct has em for 23 dollars shipped.


----------



## arekieh

Wierd, wonder why DX doesnt have them in stock yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the headsup though. I dont think im gonna buy the E5 till i try the E3 though. Anybody know how the E3 is with Vibes and P2?


----------



## Juaquin

DX had them, they probably just sold all of them. I ordered one in early December from DX and it arrived a little over a week ago.


----------



## arekieh

How does the E5 compare to the E3. Havent gotten the E3 yet, but just wondering


----------



## thetelevisi0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *my.self* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no need for preorder, head-direct has em for 23 dollars shipped._

 

Are you sure? Says pre-order right under the overview tab at head-direct.com.

_"All E5 amp orders before Dec 11were shipped. The second batch will be available in the second week of Jan 2009. Welcome to do pre-order. (Updated: Dec 20th)"
_


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyumetsu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there any conceivable way this thing with a D2 could drive a K601?

 at first I was going to get a d1001k, but there's a ridiculous local deal that I'm looking at and I'm seriously considering getting the AKGs._

 

Get the AKGs, but don't expect them to sing beautifully until you have a powerful amp.


----------



## chinesekiwi

I bought my Fiio E5 today!

 it should arrived next week as I got a local supplier here who's an official authorised Fiio seller.

 Will definately do a review of it for you guys.


----------



## my.self

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thetelevisi0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure? Says pre-order right under the overview tab at head-direct.com.

"All E5 amp orders before Dec 11were shipped. The second batch will be available in the second week of Jan 2009. Welcome to do pre-order. (Updated: Dec 20th)"
_

 

oh haha, i guess i didnt see that. *hides under blankets*. interesting how i didnt see that. well, i bought one anyways today. well, i guess i just gotta wait now. second week of jan, meh, not that bad.


----------



## nyumetsu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get the AKGs, but don't expect them to sing beautifully until you have a power amp._

 

Really? I'm a little surprised, I heard they were pretty much impossible to drive from portable sources. Should I get them because they'll honestly sound better, or because they'll serve me better in the long run? It's kind of a splurge if I'm really just waiting to get a serious amp, because I don't think I'll be spending that kind of money for years.

 on a sidenote, I _was_ planning to recable/markl mod the D1001s, if that makes a difference.


----------



## archigius

After 23 days, my Fiio E5 has finally arrived!
 I tried this thing with my AKG K240 mkII and my Shure SE530 (Zen Vision:M source).
 I think that the Shures are greatly improved by this amp, expecially through the lineout of the player; both lows and hights have more energy, are more enjoyable.

 The E5 does its job with AKG too (volume boost), but i didn't notice any sound improvement, maybe a little bit more details, but it's a very small thing...


----------



## Leroy Jenkems

i just got my e5. i knew it was small but its even smaller than i imagined.

 what's an optimal volume to keep my cowon d2 on so i can control the volume on the e5?


----------



## Ron Thorne

Our Fiio E5 arrived a few minutes ago and is currently charging.

 My wife and I bought this for one of our sons for Christmas and he leaves later tonight to head back to California, so the timing was excellent. 

 We'll put it through its paces with several headphones ... Sennheiser & Grado, primarily, from several different sources. I'll offer some feedback later tonight or tomorrow.

 We're anxious to give it a test drive. I'm impressed by the apparent overall build quality and the accessory pack. Nicely done.

 If Dad (that's me) likes it, he'll be ordering one, too.


----------



## Ron Thorne

First impressions of the Fiio E5 are positive!

 With my son's Audio Technica WM5s and Sennheiser HD480s, a signal boost was detected, as well as an increase in detail. The overall sound was a bit "fatter". Not a _huge_ difference, but discernable. Same with my Sennheiser PX100s and Grado SR-80s via our iPods.

 More tests via laptops, PCs and other sources soon.

 He'll be checking out the E5 on his PSP on his return flight tonight and give me a report.

 I ordered an E5 tonight.


----------



## Shimmer

Would the E5 be a good combo with a Sansa Fuze and SCL4? Could I expect the bass boost to give the SCL4 a little added bass depth, or would it mess up the SQ?


----------



## ericlaw02

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_恆源(Forever Source Digital)有得買，HKD228._

 

Is it possible to order it through DealExtreme though?
 Since DealExtreme's price looks lower (about HKD 166.6)...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericlaw02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible to order it through DealExtreme though?
 Since DealExtreme's price looks lower (about HKD 166.6)..._

 

Of course, I was replying to the nsx_23's question of where you can find it in store if you are in Hong Kong.


----------



## Deiz

I would suggest that anyone looking for an E5 stay away from MP4Nation. I ordered the E5 plus PL-30s on November 30th, they shipped on December 8th, I received the order on the 24th, missing the PL-30s.

 It's been eleven days and they haven't followed up on my two emails requesting the missing item. Their forums are largely full of people complaining about delayed or incorrect orders.


----------



## ericlaw02

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course, I was replying to the nsx_23's question of where you can find it in store if you are in Hong Kong._

 

But, how about the shipping? Would it take weeks to ship from Hong Kong to Hong Kong? (since they claim that they only offer "regular air mail post and registered airmail post shipping methods for free")


----------



## LBC

Hey folks, I have a question: Is it easy/straightforward to remove the clip on the E5? Haven't looked at it closely yet - I just thought I'd see if someone's done this already.

 My impressions so far: Needed some burn in, not a lot, but some (10-15 hours). Maybe psychological, maybe not. For $20 or so, it's not a bad little amp! I plan on using it when I do my bike training, so it's got a perfect form-factor for that. Please, no comments about riding w/ iems - I can't do 2-4 hour solo rides w/o music. Plus, doing hill repeats with some pumping rock tunes makes the pain that much sweeter


----------



## rsatmans

Hey guys wanted to know if anyone had a source for a straight 3.5 male to male adapter one solid metal piece. This would work perfectly to sit the e5 on top a ipod thanks


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deiz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would suggest that anyone looking for an E5 stay away from MP4Nation. I ordered the E5 plus PL-30s on November 30th, they shipped on December 8th, I received the order on the 24th, missing the PL-30s.

 It's been eleven days and they haven't followed up on my two emails requesting the missing item. Their forums are largely full of people complaining about delayed or incorrect orders._

 

I got my E5 from mp4nation, arrived in 5 days, great service.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_恆源(Forever Source Digital)有得買，HKD228._

 

But where in HK is it?


----------



## jm50

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But where in HK is it?_

 

2nd Floor Shops - MK1 Super Digital Mall


----------



## Crikey

Which is in 油痲地 (technically) and the link gives you better instructions on how to get there. æ†æºæ•¸ç¢¼é–€å¸‚éƒ¨æ›´æ”¹ç‡Ÿæ¥*æ™‚é–“é€šçŸ¥! { 02.01.08 } - æ†æºæ•¸ç¢¼å…¬å¸åŠé–€å¸‚éƒ¨è³‡è¨Š - æ†æºç§‘æž—fs-forum.hk BETA -å°ˆæ¥*éš¨èº«æ•¸ç¢¼å½±éŸ³MP3,MP4,PMP,æ’*æ”¾å™¨,è€³æ ©Ÿç”¢å“è¨Žè«–å€ - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jm50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my E5 from mp4nation, arrived in 5 days, great service.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Getting mine tomorrow


----------



## lon420

Just placed an order for mine off of mp4nation, all thanks to this thread.


----------



## nyumetsu

ordered on the 17th from dealextreme and they still haven't arrived


----------



## Aedion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyumetsu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ordered on the 17th from dealextreme and they still haven't arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i ordered on the 8th, still havent received. but my order is actually in the processed stage so hopefully itll ship with this batch.


----------



## Kajisan

Ordered on the 28th, and after waiting 8 days its finally mailed out!! now to wait for e5 to arrive from China to Canada


----------



## Ron Thorne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericlaw02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible to order it through DealExtreme though?
 Since DealExtreme's price looks lower (about HKD 166.6)..._

 

Of course. That's where I ordered it ... twice!

 And, for $21.51 total charges.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericlaw02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But, how about the shipping? Would it take weeks to ship from Hong Kong to Hong Kong? (since they claim that they only offer "regular air mail post and registered airmail post shipping methods for free")_

 

It would probably take as long as normal HK local mail. From past experience with DX, they usually ship items quite fast (at least when they have them in stock).

 On the other hand, I am still waiting for my Morocco-re-routing-Mp4Nation-E5 to arrive, which is over three weeks now. Though they assure me it is on the correct way, I start to really doubt it now.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lon420* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just placed an order for mine off of mp4nation, all thanks to this thread._

 

Hey, don't blame this thread!


----------



## chinesekiwi

and a little guy waits....

 My Fiio E5 should arrive this morning...and it's morning! (over here, 8:25am).

 Yay for local supplier.

 It's from a guy called 'geob' here on Head-fi and he's an official and sole supplier of Fiio products (they make more than just the E3/E5) in New Zealand
 Maybe try contacting him and see whether he can ship international. 

 His website: Sail West Home (Don't let the so-so website put you off).

 He can blame me later for the annoying email from Head-fi'ers


----------



## Ron Thorne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's from a guy called 'geob' here on Head-fi and he's an official and sole supplier of Fiio products (they make more than just the E3/E5) in New Zealand
 Maybe try contacting him and see whether he can ship international. _

 

It's says *"We Ship Worldwide"* on the Sailwest website!

 The converted price in U.S. Dollars is $29.43 as of this time.


----------



## mark2410

mine on dealextreem as been sat on processing for a few days now, grrrr


----------



## chinesekiwi

Dammit, it was on my front door step lying there >.<

 Anyway, testing right now!

 Yeah, I can see why the im716's are recommended with an amp now.

 The E5 is much much better than the E3.
 Less/ no hiss, better balanced (but you can still get the E3 bass boost goodness in the bass mode), includes an instruction manual in well written English (and Chinese on the other side), and it's *really* small. It's about the same size as the E3 only more square.

 It includes a long interconnect and a shorter interconnect cable which is useful for most people as you don't want a long interconnect cable annoying you.

 I'll post a couple of pics later!


----------



## live1

does the e5 have louder output power than the e3 ?


----------



## chinesekiwi

im716 bass mode + fiio bass boost = *really* boomy bass (and that's without any Mach3Bass on my D2!)

 That said, the Fiio's bass boost is better than the one on the im716.
 It retains the quality of the highs while boosting the bass unlike the im716's bass boost, which drowns out the highs.
 Testing out with some rap atm (Jay-Z's 'Black Album', which is very well mastered, no Loudness War at all, which is a rarity in rap albums, especially mainstream ones + a great rap album, mainstream or not).

 More initial impressions are that it does increase the soundstage, more so than the E3 did.


----------



## live1

so does the e5 have more output volume than e3 pls answer thanks


----------



## nyumetsu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *live1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so does the e5 have more output volume than e3 pls answer thanks_

 

if you read the first post or googled any reviews of the e5, they state that one of its improvements over the e3 is higher output


----------



## chinesekiwi

Pics:

 It's *small* (I got small hands as well)







 Yep, the picture on the box is actual size!


----------



## Bullseye

@chinesekiwi: What headphones/IEMS you have with the Cowon D2? 

 Look @ my sig for my rigs


----------



## Bullseye

Double Post 

 Plus saw your rig at your profile


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bullseye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@chinesekiwi: What headphones/IEMS you have with the Cowon D2? 

 Look @ my sig for my rigs_

 

I have Altec Lansing iM716's and some Nuforce NE-7M's on the way.
 Other earphones I have are in my profile.
 Will test out the E5 with the Head-Direct RE2 later.


----------



## FateXT

Just bought one from ebay, $25 shipping from New York, should arrive fast. Looking forward to it!
 If someone is interested, heres the link


----------



## Ron Thorne

I received these comments from my (adult) son last evening:

 "I tried out the Fiio on the PSP last night, and I noticed that it seemed to help reduce background noise (perhaps from the original MP3 file, or from the Sony PSP amp itself) on quiet sections of the tracks that I listened to. It also sounded good on games."


----------



## nyumetsu

my amp finally _shipped_ after almost a month. I'm not really sure how everybody else in the same batch got theirs first.

 but oh well. 7-10 days, they say. I'm hoping it's on the shorter end of that estimate.


----------



## SoulSlayer

I want to order the E5,what are the chances I will receive it by january 25th


----------



## beez

after waiting for dealextreme to get a new shipment in or something since dec 18, i decided to just cancel my order and buy the e5 from ebay as suggested by someone a few comments up in this thread. it arrived today and out of the box i am impressed. it's my first amp, to go along with my first good pair of cans, my new sr60s. the bass boost helps give a much more full sound and fills in some of the lacking bass. for 25 dollars i'm very happy.


----------



## Bullseye

@ beez: i ordered it too from dealextreme. I think it will arrive next week (it said delivers in 14 days), and they sent it on the January 1st. I will wait. 
 Will try it with my Grado sr225, as it will be my first amp. (Even if I am already searching for home amp )


----------



## DeltaX5

I got mine a couple of weeks ago off head-direct.com and using it on my Cowon D2 and my Yuin ok2's. It sound like there is more sound separation and more bass and the d2's roll off it gone.


----------



## mark2410

woo hoo, mine has now shipped


----------



## Fruits

Just seen my email from dealextreme, mines been shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had a look on there site and says they have them in stock, if anyone wants one.


----------



## roni44

Well, most of you have just gotten your E5, or in the shipping status. Mine E5 purchased back in early December while my short visit in HK already develop a problem. The power will not come on randomly after turn off. Only way for it turn back on is to plug in usb and charge, errrr.......... damn cheap crap, now I'm stuck with leaving it on all day and charge every night.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roni44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, most of you have just gotten your E5, or in the shipping status. Mine E5 purchased back in early December while my short visit in HK already develop a problem. The power will not come on randomly after turn off. Only way for it turn back on is to plug in usb and charge, errrr.......... damn cheap crap, now I'm stuck with leaving it on all day and charge every night._

 

Your not stuck, there is a warranty. You should contact your supplier for a replacement before making negative comments. 
 FiiO have supplied many 1000's of E5's in the last month so yours is probably just an aberration. It does happen even with the very best of electronics.


----------



## roni44

Well, I understand mine could be just aberration, however I'm speaking from frustration of buying electronic goods from China. It happen to me many time as products that fail within short period time. As much as I would love to contact my supplier, I don't live in HK, and hopefully my next business trip, I'm able to get it resolve. By all mean, I didn't mean to discredit FiiO, I am glad to hear that people are defending FiiO, if the FiiO gives great after sale service, I might just become a dealer for them where I reside.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roni44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I understand mine could be just aberration, however I'm speaking from frustration of buying electronic goods from China. It happen to me many time as products that fail within short period time. As much as I would love to contact my supplier, I don't live in HK, and hopefully my next business trip, I'm able to get it resolve. By all mean, I didn't mean to discredit FiiO, I am glad to hear that people are defending FiiO, if the FiiO gives great after sale service, I might just become a dealer for them where I reside._

 

I think that an indication of FiiO's responsive outlook is the way they took on board the comments about the E3 and included them in the E5.

 We were so impressed we became agents for FiiO.

 We have only had one faulty E3 which we replaced no questions asked.


----------



## logiatype

I just got my E5 and I'm using it with my a818. I have the a818 turned up to max. I find myself hearing stuff, i never heard before (like echoes, breaths etc). Without the amp, I still hear the details but have to pay a lot more attention. Guitars and keyboards sound lovely with the E5, but the bass boost is too boomy IMHO.
 Kinda makes me wanna try out higher-end amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Well worth $24.


----------



## Seidhepriest

E5 No. 0392 here. 

 The E3 problems have been fixed, like the "built-in" bass boost, it now has a power button (no more draining battery in a day as with the E3), and volume controls. Quite an improvement, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a review with some photos...

FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier Review


----------



## mark2410

woo hoo mine arrived yesterday and it just so happens ive currently borrowed a friends ety er4p's and with the E3 i felt it killed the great highs but..... the E5 is awsome with it. etymotic should bundle one of these with them.

 E5 is so much better than the E3


----------



## raekwonse

Does anyone else's status on Deal Extreme say "Processing...Please call for updates"? What does that mean? I feel like they should have shipped by now.


----------



## Shauntell47

depends when you ordered it...
 i ordered mine beginning of december and i'm only getting it just now... 
 a lot of people ordered, so everybody's got to wait in line...


----------



## mark2410

if it helps i ordered mine in 19/12/08 and just got it a couple of days ago


----------



## Seidhepriest

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raekwonse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone else's status on Deal Extreme say "Processing...Please call for updates"? What does that mean? I feel like they should have shipped by now._

 

Mail services are usually overloaded around New Year's. They may have failed to update the package status.


----------



## mark2410

mine sat on processing for about a week then when it went to shipped they arrived here a couple days later

 i think processing mean we have them and have allocated one to you but we have yet to actually get it in an envelope with your name on it


----------



## average_joe

Oops, wrong forum


----------



## raekwonse

Okay, I ordered 12/30/2008 so I guess they might be trying to fill orders before me first. I'll sit tight. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bullseye

/Doublepost -Edit


----------



## Bullseye

I ordered both Fiio E3 and E5 from Dealextreme on the 18/12/08.

 On monday 12/01/09 I received the E3, with a little paper saying the Fiio E5 will have shipped by time I received that. True, it had shipped on the 9/01/09. Now i am waiting for it to come.

 I already tried Cowon D2 + Fiio E3 + grado sr225. The mix is not bad, not too good too, it adds more punch to the bass, even if the sr225 have a good bass without amp. 

 Fiio E3 + Sony A829 +shure se-210 hisses way too much. Sansa Clip + Fiio E3 barely hisses. And I use that one with creative ep630 or sony Ex082 (bassy iems) for portable usage. The sonys + Fiio E3 are good for Bassheads

 For using on underground travel (with loud sounds) it is indeed a good amp (and much more for the price) Lets seen how the E5 is in comparison with the E3


----------



## mape00

Now focalprice has it! For $20.12!!!!!!
*Fiio E5 Portable Headphone Amplifier*


----------



## MVPlaya

I received mine today from a user on eBay 24.99 shipped. It took 4 business days to get here.

 User ID for eBay is dealtoo.

 I find these much more portable and better build quality than the E3. The E5's sound much better and I love the rechargeable battery.

 Great amp!


----------



## twoforty

I can honestly not wait until I get one of these from deal extreme, 20 bucks sounds kinda steep for what it is though. I got my e3 for like 8 bucks.


----------



## Feather225

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *twoforty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can honestly not wait until I get one of these from deal extreme, 20 bucks sounds kinda steep for what it is though. I got my e3 for like 8 bucks._

 

Dude, stop complaining hey, only 20 bucks, a meal in Cheesecake probably cost more than that ^ ^


----------



## my.self

how long am i supposed to charge it for? i do know what you know the battery is low when the sound starts going bad. but when i charge, how long do i need to charge it for since theres not really an indication for it.


----------



## oli_ramsay

The light goes off when it's fully charged. Mine takes about 30 mins to fully charge.


----------



## my.self

thank you oli ramsay!


----------



## MythNoob

will the E5 do much for me? im using a 2g Ipod touch and shure SE530's


----------



## Earwax

What's the verdict on *hiss* from the E5 with low ohm earphones? My E3 hisses quite a bit. I've read the E5 is better, but is hiss still audible with a 20 Ohm IEM? How about with a 32 Ohm earbud? 

 Usually, I'd rather forego using an amp than put up with audible hiss.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Finally got mine... the digital volume control should have had more steps. Also, the design with the clip is a bit idiotic IMO. I removed the clip, used it to dremel a small piece to cover the hole, epoxied in place. Then sanded down most of the little "clothes bump" thingy, and using the amp with the front of the amp stuck to the back of the player. Compared to having the clip on, saves me a decent amount of thickness


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MythNoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_will the E5 do much for me? im using a 2g Ipod touch and shure SE530's_

 

It will certainly amplify the hiss of the SE530 a lot, more than anything else.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Earwax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the verdict on *hiss* from the E5 with low ohm earphones? My E3 hisses quite a bit. I've read the E5 is better, but is hiss still audible with a 20 Ohm IEM? How about with a 32 Ohm earbud? 

 Usually, I'd rather forego using an amp than put up with audible hiss._

 

It hisses a bit with the NE-7Ms, I know that for sure.

 However for hard-to-drive IEM's like the iM716s, they are great and perfect for it.


----------



## swanlee

The E5 has much less hiss than the E3. The E5's hiss is barely audible while the E3's hiss could be heard and identified during quiet passages of music.


----------



## djwatermelon

just ordered the e5 from head direct, 20 minutes later it shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna be my first amp so i hope i see some improvement in the headphones.


----------



## Feather225

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally got mine... the digital volume control should have had more steps. Also, the design with the clip is a bit idiotic IMO. I removed the clip, used it to dremel a small piece to cover the hole, epoxied in place. Then sanded down most of the little "clothes bump" thingy, and using the amp with the front of the amp stuck to the back of the player. Compared to having the clip on, saves me a decent amount of thickness




_

 

Haha... violent


----------



## nsx_23

Well, the E5 is cheap enough for some interesting modifications though.


----------



## Aedion

finally received my E5 today, ordered from DX on 12/8/08.

 initial impressions is that it separates the music well, worth the $21ish. bass boost works pretty well too, just a tad muddy.


----------



## my.self

idk about u guys but i personally really like the clip feature that it has. i can stick it to my sansa fuze and then use it as a clip to clip onto my pants or something do i dont always have to hold it in my hands or put i in my pockets.


----------



## Feather225

it will look kinda weird wearing both Shuffle and E5...


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *my.self* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_idk about u guys but i personally really like the clip feature that it has. i can stick it to my sansa fuze and then use it as a clip to clip onto my pants or something do i dont always have to hold it in my hands or put i in my pockets._

 

Lol, that's EXACTLY what I do. I added some velcro tape to the e5 and the fuze and I connect them like that. I then use the clip to clip onto my pants which is much more accessible than in my pants pockets.


----------



## EoY

considering ordering an E5, anyone have any idea how it performs with an Iriver Clix? Also if anyone would be willing to post a picture with size comparison with a clix or a box of matches, I'd be greatfull.


----------



## energie

anyone know where to buy the E5 in EU?

 thanks


----------



## Baines93

Dx.


----------



## my.self

lol yukihiro, i feel the same way. much easier to just clip it on than putting it inside pants. i use mounting tape for mine. its SUPER strong. but, it really sucks when u want to take it apart, cuz its so sticky and strong, u have to use a lot of strength to take it apart and even after u do, theres still some tape left thats stuck to the dap or amp so u gotta use ur fingers to scrape it off. but, im not planning on taking it apart anytime soon so yea. also, i hate the sound of velcro lol.


----------



## rawrster

hehe..got my E5 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cant wait to play around with it


----------



## neosoul

I saw samples of the E5 in red and black on this thread, is this color option available yet?


----------



## rr423

Does this offer any benefit to the e530's, how are the hiss levels

 Thanks


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rr423* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this offer any benefit to the e530's..._

 

Yes, bass boost it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I would not bother to add E5 after headphone out of DAP (say iPod) to drive e530. It would be just another amplification stage with its distortions and colorations. EDIT: and it is unnecessary for extremely sensitive E530.

 LOD > E5 > E530 may have sense, though. At least in terms of sound signature.


----------



## DarkScythe

Well, I'm enjoying the E5 with my OK2's lol.
 I know they dont need any amplification, but I kind of bought it for volume control anyway  (for $23, close enough to the cost of an in-line volume control.) The bass boost is quite nice though, on some songs where it doesn't sound punchy enough, and being able to turn it back to "flat" mode for the more bass-heavy songs is great.

 Also since it's convenient, I want to thank you Kostalex, lol.
 Your reviews were extremely helpful in helping me decide on the OK2's, and also went with those MX75 foams you recommended.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EoY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_considering ordering an E5, anyone have any idea how it performs with an Iriver Clix? Also if anyone would be willing to post a picture with size comparison with a clix or a box of matches, I'd be greatfull._

 

I am too lazy to pull out my camera, but I can tell you it is about half of a clix. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvelousmarvyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw samples of the E5 in red and black on this thread, is this color option available yet?_

 

Red model is canceled. Only one was produced as sample.


----------



## nyumetsu

IT FINALLY ARRIVED!!!

 will post impressions later


----------



## n4tiv3

Mine came in today too.
 Great little amp. Definitely easier to hold/attach than the E3, but the clip puts it on the thick side. No complaints on sound at all.
 Worth the price, however, all this spending makes me want to buy more things for my player (PA2V2 next).

 I guess my only complaint is that I would've liked to have both the input and output on one side. Instead of have a wire run along my player or having the headphone cable exit upwards.


----------



## nyumetsu

I love the clip--I want to have my portables on my belt eventually, so this fits the bill like... a very good payment.


----------



## soyama

My e5 arrived on friday, I've spent about 10-12 hours with it since then, I can say there is hiss! When combined with my Westone3 headset atleast.

 It adds to the sound, enhancing the volumerate, there is a bassboost when having it in the E3 mode( I suspect that is what it is, not having read the manual very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
 The other mode offers little enhancement except volume, it only makes the music seem more alive, more full.
 However the hiss is very much present during the volumes I listen to. I would really like for it to be gone.. I assume one has to pay a little more to get an amp without the hiss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All in all, its worth the few monies, it helps with harder to drive headsets I'm sure! For me its handy to have with me, But wouldn't be missed if I forgot it, though I would have to listen to my music for a while each time I found it again, as it does something to the music which I rather like.


----------



## dfkt

You can get rid of the hiss when you add an impedance adapter to the output of the amp. Something like this: ETYMOTIC ER4P TO ER4S RESISTOR ADAPTOR - eBay (item 290289396972 end time Jan-21-09 17:19:27 PST)

 Of course it's as expensive as the FiiO itself, so it probably isn't worth it...


----------



## soyama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get rid of the hiss when you add an impedance adapter to the output of the amp. Something like this: ETYMOTIC ER4P TO ER4S RESISTOR ADAPTOR - eBay (item 290289396972 end time Jan-21-09 17:19:27 PST)

 Of course it's as expensive as the FiiO itself, so it probably isn't worth it..._

 

Hehe, No.. I doubt that would be a worthy purchase.
 I could always turn down the volume on the e5, it works to some degree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think I might have gotten an Attuenatorthingie somewhere though.


----------



## tstarn06

Curious why you would need an amp for the W3s. I don't seem to need one at all, and especially would not use my E5 with the W3. Just curious.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tstarn06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious why you would need an amp for the W3s. I don't seem to need one at all, and especially would not use my E5 with the W3. Just curious._

 

I wonder as well at the pairing of the E5 w/ the W3.


----------



## dfkt

It probably fixes the inherent bass roll-off and stereo crosstalk issues most portable players have with low-impedance/high-sensitivity IEMs... but it sure adds other issues, such as the above stated hiss.


----------



## 4agze

Hi got my E5 last saturday, got some burn in and noticed it gives out more details and bit wide soundstage... at least to my ear paired with Atrio with ALO lineout no bassboost required as this little M8 bass is powerful lol


----------



## soyama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder as well at the pairing of the E5 w/ the W3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

E5 is cheap, So just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Its true I don't need it for the w3, I am not using it today.

 It will scratch up my mp3player if I keep using it without velcro/something, and I don't want to mess up my pretty player like that you know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On longer trips I will use it though, it added some spark to the music.


----------



## shirleywhite

Hi all.
 Just to add a quick word re the "hiss" debate. With my usual UE Superfi 5's there's hiss at switch on - but for me (at my listening volume) when playing music it's not a problem. I tried my older Superfi 5 pro's - similar hiss there too. BUT I dug out some Ety 6i's which I hadnt used for a while ( Cos I have to refilter too often!) and there is no hiss at all !! (Higher impedance?) At to be honest the pairing with the E5 seems to me to be a perfect match(for a very minimalist approach to portable system!)
 Regards.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Anyone know if it would be worth using an E5 with Audio Technica AD700 from a 1g Nano? Looking to buy these headphones for my girlfriend next month for her birthday and possibly a small amp. How do these compare to decent Cmoy's like the BSG ones?


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Hello, would the E5 work well with an 2nd Gen. Ipod nano and a set of koss Portapros? Thanks.


----------



## nyumetsu

I've tried them with my c551k's, but I think I need a better match. For now, I'd say the difference with the c551 is minimal, although on some songs I definitely notice tamed highs and less rolloff. The bass also seems pretty well tightened on some songs where it was initially pretty bloaty.

 My biggest use for it, however, is with my horrible sigmatel onboard sound in my laptop. I've been using the E5 at low volumes and it's a rather quick way to clean things up with this rather messy source. Kills the hiss, for one.

 But yes, it's been discussed before that the E5 does have noticeable hiss at higher volumes. I'm waiting to get my hands on a k271/k270 and see if the high impedance match is a good one.


----------



## Ron Thorne

I just received my Fiio E5 yesterday and am giving it a test drive for the 1st time with one of four sets of headphones I have ... my Sennheiser PX100s. a favorite set for traveling. So far, so good. I'm hearing a slightly "fatter" overall sound and maybe a slightly broader soundstage. I need more time listening to these and other phones, though.

 I don't need to use bass boost for my taste.

 I'm not hearing the hiss so many complain about, either.


----------



## Bullseye

Have been using my recently acquired Fiio E5 with both grado sr225 and shure se-210. I have also used the Fiio E3 with both, and the E5 concerning hiss it is a big improvement compared with E3.

 The E3 just hisses as mad, with se-210 is quite unbearable, and it didn't really give anything good to it, however the E5 gives more life to my se-210.

 After listening to a long session with my sr225 un-amped, trying the se-210 unamped disappoints me. I can't use the grados to sleep, but using the E5 with se-210 just brings them back to life. Well once you go full size you can't get back ^^ (maybe the se-530 are on a different league, but I doubt they are comparable to some full sized as sr225 or reference series) Plus the bass boost matches perfectly with the se-210 as they lack a bit of punch. On the other hand using it on the sr225 doesn't do much. Its bass is quite controlled and punchy already

 I have one little complaint, it is with the sound volume control. It sometimes doesn't work when using my right thumb, however using my left thumb gives good result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought I could send it back to Dealextreme, but won't bother unless it stops working, regardless what thumb i use ^^

 Now price on Dealextreme 19.50$ Free shipping


----------



## Bullseye

Hmm having volume control problems again. Has Anyone faced the same problem? Pressing - Volume works perfectly, however pressing +volume doesn't always work. I sometimes don't get good response, and the volume won't go up. Can it happen if it has low battery?
 Charging the amp again, lets see if it goes wrong again...

 If it keeps working bad I shall exchange it for one unit that works good... Has anyone send back any product to Dx in exchange for one that works good? did you have any probs with it?


----------



## Quaddy

no probs here yet, touch wood, and am surpised at the gain range, some comments i have seen said it hardly had any range, so i was expecting not very much, but its adequate here for archos7 movie use.

 lets hope the cheapish volume buttons dont fail to early like Bullseye is alluding to.


----------



## sanka

Well, I've had my E5 for about three weeks. I've used it daily (office, biking, and hiking) with the headphone out and with a LOD on a 1st gen iPod nano. It has worked just fine until today, and now it's totally dead - no output at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The battery is fully charged. I've changed out the cable between the iPod and the E5, and no change at all. Still totally dead. I'm gonna let the battery run totally down then recharge it and see if that makes any difference. 

 I haven't had any volume control problems as Bullseye mentioned above, but I've tried running the volume up and down, and no change. 

 (Oh, and the iPod's headphone out and line out are fine - good output from both of those...)

 Anyone else out there with a dead E5? Anyone dealt with customer service at dealextreme?


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I've had my E5 for about three weeks. I've used it daily (office, biking, and hiking) with the headphone out and with a LOD on a 1st gen iPod nano. It has worked just fine until today, and now it's totally dead - no output at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The battery is fully charged. I've changed out the cable between the iPod and the E5, and no change at all. Still totally dead. I'm gonna let the battery run totally down then recharge it and see if that makes any difference. 

 I haven't had any volume control problems as Bullseye mentioned above, but I've tried running the volume up and down, and no change. 

 (Oh, and the iPod's headphone out and line out are fine - good output from both of those...)

 Anyone else out there with a dead E5? Anyone dealt with customer service at dealextreme?_

 

Well thats a shame. I doubt Dealextreme would be able to do anything for you since they're just a retailer. You could try contacting Fiio, though I'm not sure how well their customer service serves their customers since they're in a foreign country.


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quick pic of my E5 with the clip removed. Recommend this mod as you save so much wasted space


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick pic of my E5 with the clip removed. Recommend this mod as you save so much wasted space




_

 

Did you just unscrew the clip? Were there any unsightly holes that you had to cover up somehow?


----------



## my.self

i personally would keep the clip on if u want to use it to clip ur amp/dap to ur pants or w/e. thats what i do.


----------



## epithetless

I use the clip to seamlessly attach the E5 to my Sansa's silicone case (via the heretofore useless arm-strap slits in its back) and then just-as-seamlessly remove it when I'd rather go ampless...so the clip is staying for me too.


----------



## myk7000

So I'm very confused.
 Can i connect the e5 to my usb on my laptop, then also have them directly plugged into my headphone out slot on my laptop then plug my headphones into my e5?

 I mean it's not a soundcard or anything so will it still make my d2000 or ms1 sound better?


----------



## iareConfusE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *myk7000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I'm very confused.
 Can i connect the e5 to my usb on my laptop, then also have them directly plugged into my headphone out slot on my laptop then plug my headphones into my e5?

 I mean it's not a soundcard or anything so will it still make my d2000 or ms1 sound better?_

 

The usb is used for charging, nothing else. I'm not sure if you can charge it while having it on and playing music through it. Most likely not.


----------



## ClieOS

Yes, you can charge it via USB while connect it to your PC headphone-out.


----------



## myk7000

So does it actually improve sound quality considerably when going thru a headphone out? Or does it need to go through a dac or something?


----------



## Captain ?degard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iareConfusE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you just unscrew the clip? Were there any unsightly holes that you had to cover up somehow?_

 

There is a hole, made a cover for it using a dremel and the metal from the clip, epoxied it in place. Aso sanded down the clamp thing that makes the clip stay on, but the amp got hot from the powersander so didnt bother all the way down. I hate bulky stuff, i've tried rubber bands and giant cases and silicon cases and whatnot, but in the end nothing worked as wekk as poster tack and then the clip is just in the way. Coupled with my tiny LOD it makes for a heck of a low profile setup

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...oogemclod2.jpg


----------



## soyama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Captain Ødegård* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a hole, made a cover for it using a dremel and the metal from the clip, epoxied it in place. Aso sounded down the clamp thing that makes the clip stah on, but the amp got hot from thepowersander so didnt bother all the way down. I hate bulky stuff, i've tried rubber bands and giant cases and silicon cases and whatnot, but in the end nothing worked as wekk as poster tack and then the clip is just in the way. Coupled with my tiny LOD it makes for a heck of a low profile setup

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...oogemclod2.jpg_

 

A lively sunday evening my fellow norwegian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Or maybe just a tad tired? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you experience the sound when using a lod compared to the headphone out?


----------



## Captain ?degard

Its better. I hate inventing adjectives to describe sound such as "chilly-warm-hot-cold transwarp capable" so i operate with only "good" or "bad"


----------



## Bonthouse

Hot damn! I'm really loving my E5! I watch a lot of series, movies and whatnot!
 The HD555 is great for those things, but the E5 just gives it that extra kick it needs to be really awesome!


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hot damn! I'm really loving my E5! I watch a lot of series, movies and whatnot!
 The HD555 is great for those things, but the E5 just gives it that extra kick it needs to be really awesome!_

 

x2 - thats exactly my setup for movies too, archos 7->fiio e5->hd-555 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gives it that extra oomphh


----------



## sanka

Here's an update on my dead Fiio E5: I left the E5 turned on and let the battery run totally down until the little blue light stopped shining. (This took a long time.) Then I charged it back up, and it works fine now. Very weird. I tested it several times while it was running down, and it had zero sound output except that it would make a very quiet click through the headphones when I would turn it on. So, what might these strange symptoms indicate? A problem with the battery charge timer circuitry, maybe?

 Oh, and by the way, I misspoke when I said I bought it from dealextreme - I actually bought it from head-direct. I contacted them, and they said they would replace it under warranty. But I think I'll just hang on to it and just let the battery run down more often.


----------



## brumby05

So it seems that the e5 is worth the small price. I am looking to pick up a pair of iem's for running to pair with an e5. I am using a blackberry for music by the way. I didn't want to start a new thread. Anyone have suggestions for running iem's to pair with the e5? Looking to spend $100 total for e5 and iem's.


----------



## Captain ?degard

if youre going to use iems you should get a resistor adapter, or it'll be hiss heaven.


----------



## mark2410

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brumby05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So it seems that the e5 is worth the small price. I am looking to pick up a pair of iem's for running to pair with an e5. I am using a blackberry for music by the way. I didn't want to start a new thread. Anyone have suggestions for running iem's to pair with the e5? Looking to spend $100 total for e5 and iem's._

 

i think the se210 plays nice with an E5


----------



## Moontan13

Is anyone keeping track of how many E5 units have failed or malfunctioned?


----------



## noahlapuz

*HELP!* Am I blind? I have searched this entire thread for keywords "charge" and "charging".

 My FiiO E5 is just 2 days old, I have no problem with it, except when charging. The red light never comes off, I pull it out in about an hour coz I read somewhere 30 mins should be enough. I don't want to screw it up by overcharging the built-in battery, anyone knows exactly the charging time for this? I drained it only twice, the first one was out-of-the-box worked for several hours. Then I charged it and it worked perfectly fine, the red led turned off when the charging is complete. But after I left it amping for about 20hrs eventually turned off itself. I charged it right away, using my mac's usb port. The problem is, even after 2 hours of charging there were no signs.. I switched it on and off to see if it reacts but the LED just turned purple (combination of red and blue when on, red when off!).

 BTW I burned it in for about 30hrs. I love the SQ!


----------



## Antony L

I use a high output genuine creative charger and that takes maybe 2 to 2.5 hours then the charge light goes out i would expect it to be more with the usb to compuer method and would just leave it until its done even if it was 5hrs.(if its flat i listen while its charging)
 still very pleased with mine always use it with my d2 and the ultrasones and reading inbetween the lines of some threads think it may be better than the cheapest ibasso ?????

 btw just had a look at my charger and its putting out 1000ma dont know if this is recommended but it works great


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noahlapuz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*HELP!* Am I blind? I have searched this entire thread for keywords "charge" and "charging".
 ......
 BTW I burned it in for about 30hrs. I love the SQ!_

 

First, depends on the power rating of your USB port (Self-powered / PSU-powered) and how depleted your battery is, it might takes different amount of time to fully charge your E5. One thing that won't happen to your E5, assuming it functions normally, is overcharging. FiiO has an overcharge protection chip built-in to prevent the battery being overcharged. When it is fully charged, the chip will just turn the charging circuit off. I have left my E5 plug-in all night with out any problem at all.

 Second, E5 has no big caps inside, so there is absolutely no need to burn it in.

 Third, Li-ion battery used in E5, as well as any Li-ion battery, does not suffered from memory effect and allows you to recharge it anytime with out worrying of what level of power was left inside. One thing you should do is to recharge it as much as you can. Don't always let it depleted to minimum - you will do more harm and shorted the battery life that way. Occasional full depletion is fine. In short, frequent full power cycle (max to none) is not good for Li-ion battery.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw just had a look at my charger and its putting out 1000ma dont know if this is recommended but it works great_

 

Any USB adapter b/w 250mA and 1A (1000mA) is fine. Beyond 1.5A is not recommended as it exceeds USB standard.


----------



## brumby05

So I just picked up some JVC HAFX66B earbuds. I'm gonna use them for the gym a bit and walking around campus, would it be worth it to pick up the e5? I'm using my blackberry as the music player.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brumby05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I just picked up some JVC HAFX66B earbuds. I'm gonna use them for the gym a bit and walking around campus, would it be worth it to pick up the e5? I'm using my blackberry as the music player._

 

No


----------



## noahlapuz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a high output genuine creative charger and that takes maybe 2 to 2.5 hours then the charge light goes out i would expect it to be more with the usb to compuer method and would just leave it until its done even if it was 5hrs.(if its flat i listen while its charging)
 still very pleased with mine always use it with my d2 and the ultrasones and reading inbetween the lines of some threads think it may be better than the cheapest ibasso ?????

 btw just had a look at my charger and its putting out 1000ma dont know if this is recommended but it works great_

 

I wonder if its safe for the FiiO knowing that Creative supplies a rather different amount of current. The longest charge I've gone is about 2hrs, that concludes I made the right move. Surely that gave me a relief, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, depends on the power rating of your USB port (Self-powered / PSU-powered) and how depleted your battery is, it might takes different amount of time to fully charge your E5. One thing that won't happen to your E5, assuming it functions normally, is overcharging. FiiO has an overcharge protection chip built-in to prevent the battery being overcharged. When it is fully charged, the chip will just turn the charging circuit off. I have left my E5 plug-in all night with out any problem at all.

 Second, E5 has no big caps inside, so there is absolutely no need to burn it in.

 Third, Li-ion battery used in E5, as well as any Li-ion battery, does not suffered from memory effect and allows you to recharge it anytime with out worrying of what level of power was left inside. One thing you should do is to recharge it as much as you can. Don't always let it depleted to minimum - you will do more harm and shorted the battery life that way. Occasional full depletion is fine. In short, frequent full power cycle (max to none) is not good for Li-ion battery.




 Any USB adapter b/w 250mA and 1A (1000mA) is fine. Beyond 1.5A is not recommended as it exceeds USB standard._

 

That's good to know. I am very careful with small gadgets because I know they are quite fragile and can damage other electronic devices (like mac or netbooks). I don't wanna fry my first amp and most certainly the macbook or the dell mini! Interesting, ironically, I was thinking quite the opposite. My memory ( browsed the product manuals in the past) tells me that Li-On used in mobile phones are supposed to be drained before charging and they were much lighter and more powerful than Ni-MH counter parts. I had this idea that the later was tougher, heavier and can be charged anytime (was interested in Tamiya racing cars before). But it seems to me I had totally gotten it all wrong.. Anyways, enough of the babbling, I would still listen to your advice. More importantly the E5 works and I am happy with it. Thanks!


----------



## geob

Have a look at this site . All about Li Ion Batteries and charging
How to prolong lithium-based batteries


----------



## qib

So let me just run by some things with you guys. 
 1)It has volume control
 2)A lot of hiss so resistance adapter is used with low imp iems
 3) Where's the best place to buy this?

 I also dont really understand the digital volume control and how it works? all i want is to use it as a volume control for my dac magic as the volumes too loud? Will the volume control on the fiio be able to reduce the volume? Sorry if it seems like a daft question.


----------



## Townyj

Dealextreme.com


----------



## ClieOS

Got the last of my E5 order from Mp4Nation. Judging from the serial number, I think it belongs to the second batch of production. The only visible difference b/w the first and second batch is the white plastic parts. The white plastic on the second batch is very slightly darker (have to see real close to notice). Sonic wise, they are identical.


----------



## DarkScythe

I guess they also have the option of having their branded?
 Too bad there's no Head-Fi version lol.

 @qib
 I bought mine from Head-Direct and received it very quickly.
 (Next-day for me, since we're both in NY.)


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So let me just run by some things with you guys. 
 1)It has volume control
 2)A lot of hiss so resistance adapter is used with low imp iems
 3) Where's the best place to buy this?

 I also dont really understand the digital volume control and how it works? all i want is to use it as a volume control for my dac magic as the volumes too loud? Will the volume control on the fiio be able to reduce the volume? Sorry if it seems like a daft question._

 

I would not say it has alot of hiss. It is barely audible and is MUCH less than the FIIO E3. It easily has the least amount of hiss for a portable amp this in-expensive.


----------



## DarkScythe

Well, I don't know about IEMs, but I don't hear any hissing from my OK2's at normal listening volume, and IIRC their impedance is something like 16 ohms.


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, but the OK2 have quite low sensitivity (109dB/mW), so they should "behave". The OK3 however have 120dB/mW, so they should probably hiss a lot.


----------



## Ricey20

hey Clie, when did you order that from mp4nation and when did it ship?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey Clie, when did you order that from mp4nation and when did it ship?_

 

I posted my little story in this thread before . In short, I was one of the first to order E5 from Mp4Nation when it was first released back in Dec 2008, but my shipping address was messed up by someone (not necessary by Mp4Nation's) and my shipment never arrived. After a few emails to follow up with Mp4Nation, they agree to send me a new package a weeks ago. Kudos for their customer service


----------



## jweather

is there a difference in SQ using the LOD vs the 3.5mm jack out?


----------



## jweather

sorry for the double post but Im thinking of getting one of these, is it worth it? i have a 3rd gen nano (not the best) and triple.fi 10, will this amp help?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jweather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry for the double post but Im thinking of getting one of these, is it worth it? i have a 3rd gen nano (not the best) and triple.fi 10, will this amp help?_

 

Adding E5 via LOD might sound different from headphone-out of of Nano, but I won't expect any major improvement.


----------



## KitarP

I am a bit confused.
 Will the E5 be a good addition if I am just using the headphone out on my ipod 2nd gen?
 I plan on using it with the Phonak Audeo PFE.


----------



## ClieOS

Get yourself the Phonak first and have a listen. If you like the combination than there is no reason to put any amp in between.


----------



## Rex81

I don't detect any hiss when using my HD565 or AD700. Can't speak for IEMs though. 

 I think the E5 gave a vast improvement to both these phones. My opinion is that any amp is better than no amp at all, and with the E5 size and cost, its tough to go wrong. If you feel like you don't need it, sell it here, you'll maybe be out 5 bucks total.


----------



## jweather

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Adding E5 via LOD might sound different from headphone-out of of Nano, but I won't expect any major improvement._

 

are you saying that the LOD and the headphone out wont be a major improvement or adding the fiio5 wont be a major improvement?


----------



## ClieOS

I mean TF10 is so easy to drive, amping it won't show any major improvement.


----------



## nsx_23

Just got back from Hong Kong, and managed to pick up a final-spec E5. 

 It does seem to sound better than the proto. I'll test out more extensively once I finish playing around with all the other toys I got back there


----------



## roni44

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jweather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you saying that the LOD and the headphone out wont be a major improvement or adding the fiio5 wont be a major improvement?_

 

So far, I've tried iPhone 2G, iPod touch 1st Gen, iPod nano+LOD+E5+B&O A8 Earphone. The sound is so much better than just plain headphone input. However, LOD makes much bigger improvement over E5. With LOD, the sound stage is much wider, deeper, highs are so much clear, and the lowerend is not even an issue for me anymore. if you have iPhone, you really owe yourself to get LOD and E5. Now, only my E5 can function properly.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Is dealextreme currently shipping the E5?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is dealextreme currently shipping the E5?_

 

Yeah, DX does ship E5 now (at least when it is in stock). What they haven't do is update their website to show stock availability


----------



## kite7

I ordered my E5 from dealextreme back on January 26th and they still haven't shipped it out yet, status says waiting for supplier


----------



## sajib

Hi there guys

 I have just been forwarded from ClieOS blog site, its a great resource for people like us, thanks a lot to him for all those review.

 I am a proud owner of Westone UM2 for last 9 month and simply love it!!! most of the time i use it with my Pocket pc phone to listen to music and also use Fiio E3 as a portable Amp, Now i am considering to update to Fiio E5, and as such got some question for you guys who have Westone UM2 and used both the E3 and E5.

 The thing that i don't like about E3:

 1) The Hiss.. which is really high and constant regardless of sound level.
 2) the treble sometime E3 cuts it to very low level.
 3) Interference with the phone RF

 The thing that i do like about E3:

 1) Very compact and light just sit quietly in my front pocket with my phone.
 2) Great bass response with the UM2.

 What do you thing from your experience does it worth the $20 bucks to update to Fiio E5 and will it overcome the shortcoming i mentioned about the E3? while retaining the pros of the E3??

 Thanks


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sajib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you thing from your experience does it worth the $20 bucks to update to Fiio E5 and will it overcome the shortcoming i mentioned about the E3? while retaining the pros of the E3??_

 

In my experience, the answer to all of these questions is yes.


----------



## sean3089

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my E5 from dealextreme back on January 26th and they still haven't shipped it out yet, status says waiting for supplier_

 

I ordered mine on Jan. 10th. It went from "waiting for supplier" for a couple of weeks, to "processing" for another couple of weeks, until it was finally shipped today.


----------



## vampire666

Hi guys.
 I was wondering if I will notice any improvement of audio quality if I buy the FiiO E5.

 I will use it with my Cowon D2 16GB and Denon AH-C551.

 I can already hear some hiss (it's the Cowon D2's fault with low impedance IEM's as my 16 ohm Denon)...will the E5 get the hiss even more noticeable?

 Thanks


----------



## DJGeorgeT

I have both E5 and E3 and to me the E3 sounds more natural and seems to amplify better as the E3 can bring out more details out of the music. For convenience, go with the E5. For better sound, go with the E3.


----------



## Burninate35

Do you guys think that I can have my pc set up like this?

 pc spdif > DAC > fiio e5 > senn hd555?

 I plan to get a "real amp" later but do you think it will be better than nothing for a bit?

 I also want it so I can use it on my ipod. I just do not want to get a dac/amp combo for my pc and I cannot buy my headphones, a dac, an LOD, and an expensive amp at the same time.

 Thanks


----------



## gore.rubicon

nuuuu waiting for supplier, whats the average wait time?


----------



## kite7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nuuuu waiting for supplier, whats the average wait time?_

 

It says "Ships on 2/17/2009 (6 days)" on the product page 
DealExtreme: $19.14 FiiO E5 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black) *Pre-order*

 Mine got shipped out yesterday though


----------



## DarkScythe

Price certainly seems to be getting lower though.


----------



## gore.rubicon

shipping on 17th okay...not to far =D ship soon dx!


----------



## Sw33t.Shuga.Ray

wow...Im lucky I got mine in days from last dec from a US retailer. reading this and I see some past 1 month


----------



## badgerbhoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iareConfusE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The usb is used for charging, nothing else. I'm not sure if you can charge it while having it on and playing music through it. Most likely not._

 

Does it come with a mains charger?


----------



## DarkScythe

The E5 comes with a USB cable for charging with, yes. If you mean something for AC charging, then no.


----------



## gore.rubicon

and usb is a plain mini, found like everywhere


----------



## lweijs

Is 25 euros for one of these expensive at this time? Found a seller which might be of interest to EU buyers. Will post it as soon as I think it might be trustworthy ^^

 I'm new to all of this. What would I need for using my HD555 and Zen V Plus with this? Does it come with all the cables required.. or do I need anything else?


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lweijs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is 25 euros for one of these expensive at this time? Found a seller which might be of interest to EU buyers. Will post it as soon as I think it might be trustworthy ^^

 I'm new to all of this. What would I need for using my HD555 and Zen V Plus with this? Does it come with all the cables required.. or do I need anything else?_

 

 All the cables are supplied;


----------



## DarkScythe

25 Euros does sound expensive, considering you can get them for just around 19-20USD now. Going by the exchange rate, that's roughly 15 Euros or so.


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkScythe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_25 Euros does sound expensive, considering you can get them for just around 19-20USD now. Going by the exchange rate, that's roughly 15 Euros or so._

 

Yes but with most things.. you can even out those numbers. Stuff that costs 15 dollars in the us, are 15 euros in the EU.

 Also, they're pretty hard to find :x Any EU sellers that ship to the Netherlands?


----------



## Burninate35

Do you guys think that I could center the e5 on the back of my ipod and still use this dock?

 I am not sure that it will work because the audio in is off to the the side.


----------



## Baines93

If you affix it so that the logo is the same way round as the ipod lettering (in jack facing down) it should be centred and fine. 

 Measure half way up, and the cable length to be safe though...

 Sideways wouldn't work I don't think, not enough cable and too much strain if there is just enough, unless you have a short Nano 3g fatty.

 Matt


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you affix it so that the logo is the same way round as the ipod lettering (in jack facing down) it should be centred and fine. 

 Measure half way up, and the cable length to be safe though...

 Sideways wouldn't work I don't think, not enough cable and too much strain if there is just enough, unless you have a short Nano 3g fatty.

 Matt_

 

I am sorry I did not word my lat post correctly.

 I meant because the Line in on the fiio e5 is on the far left/right depending on orientation. Do you think that the dock that I linked to would be flexible enough to make the angle?

 Does anyone have any experience with that LOD?


----------



## Baines93

Yeah, i'm sure it would be fine. Straight in, no nasty tight angle unless the plug is right angled, just affix it so that the in jack faces down, and you're good to go.

 Or have I not understood again?


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lweijs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes but with most things.. you can even out those numbers. Stuff that costs 15 dollars in the us, are 15 euros in the EU.

 Also, they're pretty hard to find :x Any EU sellers that ship to the Netherlands?_

 

DealExtreme: $19.00 FiiO E5 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black) *Pre-order*

 think I also going to buy them, the Phonaks are really hard to drive


----------



## theom4353

I got my E5 just after xmas, better than the older E3, the internal battery is a fantastic, i was going through way to many batteries on my E3. I got them with a pair of Soundmagic pl30, they do sound good together.

 The price has gone down even more, going to get a few for cheapo b'day gifts: 

Nationite Edition Fiio E5 Portable Audio Amp [Fiio_E5] - $18.90 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $19.00 FiiO E5 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black) *Pre-order*

 think I also going to buy them, the Phonaks are really hard to drive _

 

Free worldwide shipping? Hmm interesting


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, i'm sure it would be fine. Straight in, no nasty tight angle unless the plug is right angled, just affix it so that the in jack faces down, and you're good to go.

 Or have I not understood again?_

 

Sorry if I am confusing


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lweijs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Free worldwide shipping? Hmm interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Except free shipping to the country I live in -.- Figures.

 Btw.. you can use it while plugged in to recharge?

 Then I could just use one as a cheap amp (might have to buy 2 in that case !).


----------



## Baines93

Yeah, I get you...

 Try to make the wire long enough, as to make a smooth bend.






 Avoid a setup with a nasty tight wire pulling the dock up in the ipod dock, and pulling the wire up, tightly pulling on the solder joints in the dock, and straining the jack on the input of the E5, and strain on the 3.5mm jack going into the E5.

 Matt


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lweijs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Except free shipping to the country I live in -.- Figures.

 Btw.. you can use it while plugged in to recharge?

 Then I could just use one as a cheap amp (might have to buy 2 in that case !)._

 

gewoon gratis verzendkosten naar Nederland hoor..
 (free shipping also applies to The Netherlands)


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_gewoon gratis verzendkosten naar Nederland hoor..
 (free shipping also applies to The Netherlands)_

 

Yea my bad. I was reading about the Express delivery service (EMS Express) :s

 [edit]
 Put my order in just now.


----------



## mytecmaster

i am also from the Netherlands i ordered a e5 from deal extreme too. the only downside is the time i have to wait to get it. it is now 2,5-3weeks later and they didn't even shipped my e5 yet.


 NL: waarom moet dat toch weer zo lang duren


----------



## lweijs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mytecmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am also from the Netherlands i ordered a e5 from deal extreme too. the only downside is the time i have to wait to get it. it is now 2,5-3weeks later and they didn't even shipped my e5 yet.


 NL: waarom moet dat toch weer zo lang duren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 ETA 2/16/2009 (2 days) 

 Expected in 2 days, but not sure how accurate that is. And how many orders they'll be able to send out.


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I get you...

 Try to make the wire long enough, as to make a smooth bend.
 Avoid a setup with a nasty tight wire pulling the dock up in the ipod dock, and pulling the wire up, tightly pulling on the solder joints in the dock, and straining the jack on the input of the E5, and strain on the 3.5mm jack going into the E5.

 Matt_

 

haha isn't ms paint fun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I ask the question because I have a friend who is selling me the jumbo cryo for an amazing price.

 If it does not work out, I could always leave the fiio e5 a little to the side. It is ok if I lose a little bit of portability. Thanks for your help


----------



## dfkt

ROFL, a $150 cable with a $20 amp... (of course the amp can be useful, but the overpriced cable doesn't matter at all). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm done trolling, carry on.


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ROFL, a $150 cable with a $20 amp... (of course the amp can be useful, but the overpriced cable doesn't matter at all). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm done trolling, carry on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally understand you, but as I said, I am buying it used from a friend for "an amazing price." I also may be getting the ibasso t4 or another better amp later so it will be nice to have a good cable already.


----------



## imademymark

headphones, source, amp, beer, cables. in that order.


----------



## shamanstar

i just ordered one of these too. it matches the little shuffle i have but never use- maybe now i will use it!


----------



## Conanfan1

In case DealExtreme doesn't have enough of them to ship out tomorrow, some of you guys should consider ordering from Head-Direct. I ordered mine from there about a week ago and got it in about three days. It cost a bit more, $22 when I ordered as opposed to $19 on DX, but it was worth it.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Conanfan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In case DealExtreme doesn't have enough of them to ship out tomorrow, some of you guys should consider ordering from Head-Direct. I ordered mine from there about a week ago and got it in about three days. It cost a bit more, $22 when I ordered as opposed to $19 on DX, but it was worth it._

 

X2


----------



## ngsm13

I still don't have mine from DealXtreme... ordered well over a week ago...

 nG


----------



## lweijs

Hmmm even though I don't like waiting for a very long time. I'll just have to be patient. I could've bought one in the Netherlands for 28 euros, but in the US they're half of that.


----------



## gore.rubicon

does headdirect have free shippping?


----------



## kornholio360

$2 for shipping in US.
 $10 everywhere else.


----------



## kite7

Seems like the PX100 improved significantly, more transparent and wider sound stage. It completely removed what I call grain/raspy sounding vocals, everything is very smooth sounding


----------



## rkb2948

Quick question, would an E5 do much for an A900 or SR80 from headphone out of laptop.


----------



## Burninate35

I would think so from what I have read about this amp, but be sure to get another opinion.


 I just ordered this amp a little bit ago, and it said it shipped already!!!!!


----------



## ClieOS

Just finish a battery draining test on my newest E5, thought I'll share the result w/ you guys.

 Source is Sony D-EJ1000 PCDP line-out, headphone of choice is JVC HA-F130 (16 ohms, 108dB/mW). E5 has been charged only twice before, with less than 15 minutes of total usage. Volume is set to 4/20 (3/20 is my normal volume w/ the JVC). The total runtime is 18hrs 20mins (+/- 5mins), which is about 92% of the 20hrs listed in spec. 

 In conclusion, given that the battery in the E5 probably hasn't have enough power cycle to reach full capacity, I think reaching 20hrs of total runtime is possible if the battery is in its peak condition. In any case, 18hrs+ of runtime on such a small device isn't a shabby result as well.


----------



## Burninate35

That is fantastic.

 Thank you for doing that test. I cannot wait to get mine.

 I do not totally understand the whole conditioning batteries thing, but I do know it exists. I just bought a new laptop battery and I needed to discharge and charge it up a little twice to get it to reach 100%


----------



## ClieOS

BTW, charging from empty to full battery is less than 2 and 1/2 hours.

 Rechargeable battery stores power by reversible chemical reaction (only to an extent, hence they break down). You apply power to charge, which actual forces the chemical reaction to go one way. Than the battery releases the power as it is trying to re-balance the reaction by going back to the other direction. If you store battery for too long, some chemical inside might start to become more stabilized and doesn't what to move (thus reducing the effective load the battery can store). So we do some power cycle (fully charge and discharge) to 'activate' or 'energize' those chemical to make sure all of them is ready for duty - a shake up if you like.


----------



## mytecmaster

i thought i contact dealextreme about my shipment , they said it was out of stock. uh? i ordered 28 january and they are out of stock just a couple of days? what is going wrong there


----------



## Burninate35

That makes sense, thanks ClieOS.


----------



## ngsm13

I should have just paid the extra $4 to get it from head-direct....

 I ordered 2/4/09 and it was in stock then... so I don't know why I don't have my product. I looked, and it hasn't even shipped yet. I go to cancel, and it says I may receive a refund OR credit by 3/4/09... What?

 nG


----------



## vampire666

Hi there. 
 I really need your help on this one.
 I have a Cowon D2 that is producing a slight hiss on my low impedance (16ohm) Denon AH-C551.
 Do you think that adding the FiiO E5 will add more hiss? If that is the case do you think an impedance/resistor adaptor? Will a 33 ohm adaptor suffice, or should I aim to something more (33, 36, 68, 91, 120, 150)?

 Thanks.


----------



## dfkt

It will add some hiss... so you don't really need that amp for the D2, since the impedance adapter will fix the shortcomings on its own. Around 40 Ohm should be fine.


----------



## Vincethedevil

Hi guys i just bought a pair of sennheiser pxc 350 and i want to know if the Fiio e5 will improve the sound of it and is it worth it

 Thanks 

 Vince

 They are 750ohms active/ 150ohms passive i think
 not sure tough


----------



## vampire666

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It will add some hiss... so you don't really need that amp for the D2, since the impedance adapter will fix the shortcomings on its own. Around 40 Ohm should be fine._

 

Thanks for the reply dfkt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I don't know...some users are reporting a better soundstage and generally better audio from the D2 using a FiiO2...therefore I got the idea of getting a FiiO E5.


----------



## dfkt

Well yeah, the usual issues with somewhat flawed players are fixed by either higher impedance adapters or an amp. Stereo crosstalk (= soundstage) decreases with anything above 30-50 Ohm, background hiss decreases, same goes for bass roll-off.

 If the player has a wimpy amp an impedance adapter might make it too quiet, but the D2 is still the loudest player I know. Anyways, both approaches have their benefits - only that the FiiO might not fix the hiss but might actually increase it.


----------



## vampire666

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well yeah, the usual issues with somewhat flawed players are fixed by either higher impedance adapters or an amp. Stereo crosstalk (= soundstage) decreases with anything above 30-50 Ohm, background hiss decreases, same goes for bass roll-off.

 If the player has a wimpy amp an impedance adapter might make it too quiet, but the D2 is still the loudest player I know. Anyways, both approaches have their benefits - only that the FiiO might not fix the hiss but might actually 
 increase it._

 

I guess that I'll just get myself a 33ohm impedance adapter then (to remove the hiss)...and if i have a chance to try the FiiO E5 (friends) I'll see what is the outcome with mt setup.

 Thanks once again for the kind reply. 
 Have a good one.


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ngsm13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should have just paid the extra $4 to get it from head-direct....

 I ordered 2/4/09 and it was in stock then... so I don't know why I don't have my product. I looked, and it hasn't even shipped yet. I go to cancel, and it says I may receive a refund OR credit by 3/4/09... What?

 nG_

 

or just pay a few cents more at mp4nation
 ordered tuesday, shipped today


----------



## shamanstar

Just wanted to let you all know i ordered mine from mp4nation for $18 and they are shipping it today. 3 day turnaround.


----------



## Vincethedevil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vincethedevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys i just bought a pair of sennheiser pxc 350 and i want to know if the Fiio e5 will improve the sound of it and is it worth it

 Thanks 

 Vince

 They are 750ohms active/ 150ohms passive i think
 not sure tough_

 

please guys i need an answer


----------



## mytecmaster

i still have my order at dx , man they are bad. eta at their storage is maybe tomorrow. i hope i have them for june


----------



## Burninate35

I am not sure but I think I am hearing distortion with the bass boost on with my hd555s. Do you think it could be that the quality of the song is only 320kbps? I think this distortion sound goes away went he bass boost is turned off.

 I am nervous that something is messed up, can someone tell me how I can test to make sure everything is working correctly? I also used the bass boost on a song that was only 192kbps but it was classical and it sounded very good. I am really confused.



 hmmm the distortion seems to have gone away when I used the portable setup in my sig.

 The only time I heard the same sound that I was complaining about above on my ipod was when I had bass boost on on the ipod. Maybe my computer has some weird eq settings on under windows?



 but i must say my ipod with the fiio e5 sounds damn good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad my laptop is fail...


----------



## yeahx

I just ordered mine from Head-direct as back up, maybe just more portable amp solution for my IEMs but this little thing is good with the HD555s? I was probably going to play around and try that anyways but thats good to know.


----------



## Bonthouse

HD555 with the bass boost on is just pretty damn cool! It gives the HD555 that kick in the low that it needs, so that it's real laidback, damn nice headphone!


----------



## gore.rubicon

DX needs to order like a billion E5s so their customers can get it on time


----------



## ClieOS

I saw a post on erji.net where FiiO states they are selling up to ten thousand E5* , so you can imagine how demanding the little things is.

 [EDIT] On second thought, I think they are saying ten thousand E5 since launch.


----------



## yeahx

Im amazed, what are people other than head-fiers wanting these things for? I got an email from Head-Direct saying mine has shipped already so maybe DX just isnt the best place to be ordering from, just a tad cheaper.


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im amazed, what are people other than head-fiers wanting these things for? I got an email from Head-Direct saying mine has shipped already so maybe DX just isnt the best place to be ordering from, just a tad cheaper._

 

I am guessing that non audio people just want their music louder.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw a post on erji.net where FiiO states they are selling up to ten thousand amps monthly (most likely E3 + E5 totally) , so you can imagine how demanding the two little things are._

 

selling like hotcakes, and they didnt even release different colours yet, lol reminds me of the model t


----------



## ClieOS

A bit of correction: I think they said ten thousand E5 were sold to date (since launch December 08, not counting E3). Still, that is quite an impressive number.


----------



## mp3

I have a Cowon D2 and Shure SE110, while I'm pretty satisfied with the mids and highs of this combo, I feel it lacking in bass and soundstage, would a Fiio E5 take care of this for me?


----------



## vampire666

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mp3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Cowon D2 and Shure SE110, while I'm pretty satisfied with the mids and highs of this combo, I feel it lacking in bass and soundstage, would a Fiio E5 take care of this for me?_

 

The problem is the Shure SE110, not the source of the audio (D2) which is capable of producing great bass.
 I would change the Shure SE110 with some other IE that is more "bass inclined".

 I don't know about the sound stage, so better to wait for other replies.


----------



## mp3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vampire666* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem is the Shure SE110, I would change the Shure SE110 with some other IE that is more "bass inclined"._

 

True, I guess I was hoping to get away with a $20 Fiio, instead of splashing out $500 on a pair of Shure SE530's.


----------



## lweijs

I cancelled my order @ dx a few days ago. Already got a refund. Ordered my E5 on Ebay, should be getting it on wednesday. Hope it's not fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not sure if there are any fakes going round).


----------



## Burninate35

Guys just go to head-direct.com 

 The shipping is fast and it is very cheap.

 No reason to go other places unless you really need to save 3 bucks.

 It was like 24 shipped

 and most importantly I only had to wait like 3 days

 Sounds kinda like a work there, I just had a really good experience with them/him.


----------



## mcspectre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mp3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True, I guess I was hoping to get away with a $20 Fiio, instead of splashing out $500 on a pair of Shure SE530's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think you'll still get a slight improvement on bass, but i mean dont expect a subwoofer to your ear. For the 20$ i still think its worth for you to try and if ever gift it or sell to a friend, and worse comes to worse you lose 10$ but its really worth keeping.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mcspectre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you'll still get a slight improvement on bass, but i mean dont expect a subwoofer to your ear. For the 20$ i still think its worth for you to try and if ever gift it or sell to a friend, and worse comes to worse you lose 10$ but its really worth keeping._

 

yes the bass boost is very nice with this little gem from FiiO, not too strong and has a gentle slope. that said, the shures need a good seal for bass and you have a very good player so i wonder if your eq is set correctly. if it is, get the amp. it's small with a big, big sound. even with full range headphones at low volume the bass boost does wonders in bringing up the bottom end. low volume doesn't seem to energise some headphones fully. i don't think your shures fit into that category though.


----------



## bnr32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_selling like hotcakes, and they didnt even release different colours yet, lol reminds me of the model t_

 

Fyi, I have seen Red+Black color E5 once on the web!


----------



## mp3

Thanks guys, I've just ordered a E5.

 They do have bass, it just needs to be brought forward a bit more than the Cowon's EQ can do.
 I'll try this route first, then after a while, no doubt I'll be looking for better IEM's.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bnr32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fyi, I have seen Red+Black color E5 once on the web!_

 

...and that is the only red E5 prototype even produced. It belows to nsx_23 now, IIRC.


----------



## kRze

Anyone tried the E5 with the ATH-A700? Im wondering if I will gain anything from my ipod > lod > E5 > ATH-A700..


----------



## Ricey20

so are they planning to make them in any other colors? I just got mine and its quite good for the price, and extremely small. I think my gf would like one but maybe in a different color


----------



## Kenix

What kind of gains can be expected from an e5 introduced to a laptop/1st gen nano --> hd555 setup? Will someone with relatively untrained and not picky ears be able to appreciate or even notice the difference?


----------



## nsx_23

IIRC, isn't there a DAC that FiiO is making soon?


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of gains can be expected from an e5 introduced to a laptop/1st gen nano --> hd555 setup? Will someone with relatively untrained and not picky ears be able to appreciate or even notice the difference?_

 

I don't have the world's greatest ears, but I use an iPod nano 1st gen with Sennheiser PX 100 phones, and it sounds noticeably better to me when listening to the nano with a LOD and Fiio E5 than just straight out of the nano's headphone out.

 Your mileage may vary, but at $15 for the LOD and $20 for the E5, it's not an expensive experiment.


----------



## Regime|Life

I ordered my E5's January 31st and still haven't got anything hah. Just says processing... Thankfully, I'm not really in a rush.


----------



## gore.rubicon

next processing date is 28th, keep those fingers crossed


----------



## Roscoeiii

Mp4nation.com Has E5 for 18.90 shipped worldwide. Ordered 2 days ago and it has already left Hong Kong. Also has some nice earbud deals on some SoundMagic earbuds for $11.50 (PL-20) and $20 (PL-30). Well thought of earbuds for the price on Head-fi, if you're in the market. 

 Excitedly awaiting E5 arrival.


----------



## Regime|Life

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_next processing date is 28th, keep those fingers crossed_

 

So it finally shipped yesterday haha.


----------



## Kpalsm

I want mine! Ordered it (from dealextreme via PayPal) like 5 days ago...probably shouldn't be getting my hopes up this early eh


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want mine! Ordered it (from dealextreme via PayPal) like 5 days ago...probably shouldn't be getting my hopes up this early eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yup lol, pretty much a months worth of waiting time for me already, ordered the beginning of this month


----------



## a19als

[size=large]here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## yeahx

I ordered mine from head-direct last weekend and it came Friday. I like it with my Phonak PFEs and Nano muchly so far.

 I just realized I kind of sound like a jerk. Sorry that wasn't intended at all.


----------



## Kpalsm

Should I cancel my order from DX and order from mp4nation instead? Also, whats with the "Nationite Edition" thing anyways, is that just to say it came from mp4nation and ordering from there makes me a "Nationite"? Does it say that on the E5?


----------



## Ricey20

Its just a name on the Fiio, its printed at the bottom. It still says Fiio and E5 headphone amplifier too so its just added text. I ordered from mp4nation as well and got the PL-30 combo.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its just a name on the Fiio, its printed at the bottom. It still says Fiio and E5 headphone amplifier too so its just added text. I ordered from mp4nation as well and got the PL-30 combo._

 

How long does mp4nation generally take? I was following this thread for a long time but I got busy shortly after the E5 launched and don't have time to sift through all the pages, but I imagine most people are ordering from DX, being that the main "distributor" I guess? I'd rather not wait a month if I can avoid it


----------



## Ricey20

I waited a month because they were out of stock like most places (I think everywhere was out of stock during this time). I think they have stock since someone posted that they ordered it 2 days ago and it already left Hong Kong.


----------



## arekieh

my Fiio just broke, stopped working, randomly sucks,


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arekieh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my Fiio just broke, stopped working, randomly sucks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I had a similar experience. My E5 just stopped working. The power light would come on, but no sound. I turned it on (with nothing hooked to it) and let the battery run all the way down until the power light went out. Then I charged it back up, and it worked. 

 I suspect there's a problem with the battery charge timer, and letting the battery run completely down allowed that circuit to reboot or reset itself or whatever. Anyway, it's just fine now.

 I posted about this earlier in this thread, BTW.


----------



## arekieh

ill try that thanks, im having the same problem


----------



## Kpalsm

It's good to just every once in a while at least, let your battery fully discharge before charging it, you may end up regaining some battery life. Thats the way Lithium-Ion batteries work; they have a sensor that keeps track of battery life and sometimes it can get out of wack if you just keep charging it back to full from say half way (it'll think half a charge is fully discharged, when it's not, cutting the life in half), if you fully discharge it it resets like you said. Also you're supposed to keep about 40% charge in a lithium-ion battery if you're going to be not using it for a while, so the battery itself doesn't lose any capacity and so it doesn't gain a "memory" (battery thinking it's dead when it's still got half a charge).


----------



## Nosoupforyou

Anyone use these with q-Jays? I hear they're very good with high-impedance IEM's


----------



## arekieh

wierd, i just tried that and the light on mine doesnt even turn on :/


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arekieh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wierd, i just tried that and the light on mine doesnt even turn on :/_

 

If you can charge it at all, that could indicate a bad battery. You might want to contact the seller for a return.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arekieh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wierd, i just tried that and the light on mine doesnt even turn on :/_

 

Weird, I just got my E5 last week. Hope this doesn't happen with mine. How long did you own it?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you can charge it at all, that could indicate a bad battery. You might want to contact the seller for a return._

 

lol goti t for $8 might as well get a new one. Thanks though. oh and batteries fine


----------



## warehouse

I'm a little late on this one but hopefully wap32 is still around! 

 I am interested in modding my E5 to add a jumper from one side of the 3.5mm jack to the other side so that I can turn it into a 4-conductor connector. The purpose is so that I can use the mic/control functionality of my headphones with my iPhone. Looking at these photos it looks like this might be possible. 

 I tried opening up the E5 but I'm having difficulty getting the cover to slide off after I press the tabs in. I can get it to slide a couple of millimeters but that's about it. Did you slide it by pressing on the USB connector end or the power button end? Mine seems a lot tighter. I've already scratched up the plastic quite a bit during my first attempt. Any tips would be much appreciated!



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wap32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up my E5.
 Opened it, tested it, and then of course, took it apart.
 Unlike the E3, it's pretty easy to open and totally non-destructive, which I guess opens the door for mods and such.

 Have some pics, click to enlarge.

 An unsuspecting E5.




 Take off the screw and the clip pops off.




 Press the white plastic 'tabs' and slide it out.




 Board and holder, top side.




 Bottom.




 What we have so far.




 Closer inspection.




 Without battery.




 Opamp is OPA2338UA, quick search on the other IC's didn't reveal much.
 Also, is it me or does the opamp seems like it was hand-soldered or reworked?




 Other angle.





 After putting it back, I've been listening to it and compared to the E3 the most noticeable is less hissing.
 I don't hear much difference in SQ, but I've only listened for 10min or so. Still pairs pretty well with my er4p.
 Basically it seems to be a more practical E3, which is pretty good for the price._


----------



## ClieOS

I have opened mine a few times now. Usually I choose to push the power button side in. There is some double side tapes inside so you will have to push it a bit harder. I am not so sure you should jump the socket, you might end up short circuit and burn something out in worst case.


----------



## a19als

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warehouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a little late on this one but hopefully wap32 is still around! 

 I am interested in modding my E5 to add a jumper from one side of the 3.5mm jack to the other side so that I can turn it into a 4-conductor connector. The purpose is so that I can use the mic/control functionality of my headphones with my iPhone. Looking at these photos it looks like this might be possible. 

 I tried opening up the E5 but I'm having difficulty getting the cover to slide off after I press the tabs in. I can get it to slide a couple of millimeters but that's about it. Did you slide it by pressing on the USB connector end or the power button end? Mine seems a lot tighter. I've already scratched up the plastic quite a bit during my first attempt. Any tips would be much appreciated!_

 

[size=x-large]Nice pics![/size]


----------



## vampire666

Do you know if we can find a same shaped more capable battery that will work if replaced with the original?


----------



## mierenneuker

what are the white dot's for ?


----------



## Baines93

They're tabs to stop the circuit pushing straight out. Push them down/in, and the circuit will slide out.


----------



## lweijs

I got my E5 about a week ago. I don't think it adds alot of volume to my mp3 player. The setup I'm using: Creative Zen V Plus > Fiio E5 > Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (80ohm).

 I don't need it much louder, because I don't even play it at max volume. But I just thought it would go louder


----------



## centerfold

Ugh.

 Don't purchase the E5 or ANY OTHER PRODUCT from MP4 NATION.

 I ordered the E5 when it was announced late November. My amp was stuck at Canada customs since December 12 and in mid February MP4 nation sends me an email saying that my address doesn't exist. Odd, because I used Paypal to purchase that, and then something on ebay using the same account, and that product CAME ON TIME. 

 So not only does MP4 nation NOT KNOW HOW TO PRINT MY ADDRESS PROPERLY on a package, it's been a month since they sent me an email saying 'Please reply and let us know what you want, if no reply is given within the next 7 days we will issue a refund per our return for refund policy.', and nothing has been returned to me. They have also not responded to my emails, in which I ask if they even put the correct address on the package. They are also charging me a $5 restocking fee (taking from my refund), which is utter ******** if they are the ones at fault.

 I am aware that the E5 isn't exactly the most expensive product out there, but what is this horrible service.


----------



## Bzboy

First post here. Been lurking for a few months now and have gotten lots of information from this site. Thanks to all that posts, very useful information.

 Just wanted to say, I ordered my FiiO5 from MP4 Nation ($18.90 W/FS) on 2/13/09, shipped 2/15/09 and I just received it today 3/3/09 (Everett, WA). Box was a little bent (received by USPS) but everything inside was in great condition. It works just fine and I am really enjoying it. I guess mileage may vary per order(which by any means, not new information). Just thought I would drop my experience with this seller.

 Thinking of getting another for my wife's Sylvania shuffle player (ya I know, it's cheap but my wife likes it), no bass at all. The FiiO5 makes her player sound so much better, it's like night and day.


----------



## a19als

*compare size!*


----------



## ear8dmg

I'm guessing an e5 would give a nice boost to my s-Jays using either walkman phone, minidisc walkman or cheapo mp3 player as source?

 Would it help my Xonar D2 soundcard driving Goldring DR50 Goldring NS1000 or Creative Aurvana Live! full size headphones? Maybe that's expecting too much?


----------



## ruftytufty

I just bought a Fiio E5 - it works fine while it is charging _or_ disconnected from the charging power source - no significant noise, and it drives my headphones quite well.

 But, when the E5 is fully charged _and_ connected to the power source, the output has a very noticeable 140Hz hum (I checked the frequency against a tone generator), not 60Hz as one would expect from a US A/C line source. Most noticeable when the input is silent or low, but still audible even with the input at moderate levels.

 I also tried it plugged into 3 separate power sources - a good-quality USB hub, a MacBook Pro (both connected to its charger, and running off its battery), and a standalone iPhone A/C->USB charger.

 I've googled for this problem, and found some mentions of hum, but not this specific problem. Has anyone else run into this problem? If you haven't, can you test yours to make sure (easiest if there is no sound input into the E5, and see the note on testing below).

 I plan to use this primarily at my desk, to power studio headphones, so I'd much rather be able to leave it plugged in, rather than unplug it when I want to use it.

 Note for testing: even if it's fully charged when you connect it to the power source, it will take a few seconds or minutes to realize it's charged, and switch off charging (when powered on and plugged into power, the light changes from blue/red to blue only when it decides it's fully charged). I don't get the hum until it switches off charging mode.

 Thanks!


----------



## selkin

dac or dap connected to desktop computer is just probably not a good idea, unless your souerce's audio out is noisefree (like macbook).
 I'll receive my fiio5 in a couple of days (hopefully) and will try this out. I'm curious. But I think it'll have the same hum as yours.
 fiio5 doesn't seem to be really for desktop use.
 proper desktop amp for studio headphones, if source is computer-->better to use DACs capable of optical interconnect imo.
 or if not a desktop amp, a better portable amp would the the job as well...


----------



## selkin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *centerfold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ugh.
 So not only does MP4 nation NOT KNOW HOW TO PRINT MY ADDRESS PROPERLY on a package, it's been a month since they sent me an email saying 'Please reply and let us know what you want, if no reply is given within the next 7 days we will issue a refund per our return for refund policy.', and nothing has been returned to me. They have also not responded to my emails, in which I ask if they even put the correct address on the package. They are also charging me a $5 restocking fee (taking from my refund), which is utter ******** if they are the ones at fault._

 

that doesn't sound really good does it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope I wont have any trouble with getting mine.
 I ordered from china through ebay tho..

 does anyone know if any of the fiio5s are faulty at arrive? did this happened to anybody ?


----------



## Burninate35

I have only heard of one person having one fail, and they bought it used.


----------



## gritzcolin

I have to say this amp has almost no frickin distortion, I can plug in my HD 580's turn the volume up all the way and no distortion at all, unlike many other portable amps i have experimented with. For the money it is a bargain and it really surprised me with it's tiny size.


----------



## aragornmustdie

can this amp drive the D2000 to good sound? ive tried a few times, sounds good but there is still ssssssibilance so i may have not heard D2000's full potential yet.


----------



## kite7

I find the bass boost helps my grado SR-225 a lot without covering up any of the mids and highs. The bass boost doesn't seem to affect anything but bringing more oomph


----------



## daghastlybeast

Would a LOD cable for iPod make a large enough difference to be worth it using an E5?


----------



## ngsm13

Wow, just got an e-mail from DealExtreme saying my Fiio E5 shipped...

 Only took 1 month exactly, from the day I ordered, till it shipped from HongKong...

 nG


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daghastlybeast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would a LOD cable for iPod make a large enough difference to be worth it using an E5?_

 

I am kind of new to this whole thing, but that is what I do, and it sounds great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure that it would sound great just going out of the regular jack, but the basic principle behind using an LOD, and an external amp is that the external amp is better than the internal one. This amp must be better than the one in the ipod, so I am sure that it would be worth it 

 Hope that helps


----------



## koven

does anyone use this with the PK3?

 is it a noticeable difference? worth getting?


----------



## gameboy115

if it is good enough to booast up bass, I might jump on it, rather spending 100+ to get T4


----------



## daghastlybeast

After comparing a bit, it seems like regular headphone output from the iPod is an _extremely_ hollow sound. It's really lacking any depth, and is actually really disappointing after listening on my computer. Would using a LOD and E5 remedy this?


----------



## Ricey20

Yep, a LOD would make a big difference.


----------



## koven

wheres the best place to get the e5 and lod?

 i'm going to be using pk3 and ipod shuffle


----------



## Ricey20

head-direct has the E5 and a cheap LOD. E5 is $22, various LOD from 29.99 to 49.99


----------



## koven

would the amp w/o LOD make a noticeable improvement with the PK3's?


----------



## DarkScythe

I personally don't really see the point to that. The PK3's, like my OK2's, are driven easily by the HP out, and need no further amplification. If you do, you'd just amplify whatever is coming out of that HP out. It really is best paired with an LOD so you get cleaner sound, and not having double-amped sound. I think it works great with an LOD and my OK2's though, sounds better and although the OK2 are easily driven, the E5 also doubles as a more convenient volume control.


----------



## kRze

Looking to grab this for my ipod > denon-C551, cant go wrong for $20!


----------



## ear8dmg

Just got an e5 and am extremely pleased with it. It's made a huge improvement to both my walkman phone with S-Jays and the passive mode on my Goldring NS1000. I reckon if I'd bought this last month it would have saved me about £90 (for MP3 player, CMOY and a set of headphones). Superb for the price.


----------



## midget

my e5's input jack appears to be broken. not sure whether aluminum foil in the jack could help the issue. anyone experience any issues like this?


----------



## TT600R

I have a Iriver H320(FLAC) driving the Shure E5's.
 Do you guys think the Fiio E5 will enhance the sound or should I save the money and go for something better(read more expensive)


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my e5's input jack appears to be broken. not sure whether aluminum foil in the jack could help the issue. anyone experience any issues like this?_

 

Yes, the headphone jack on mine went bad after about two months. I sent it back for warranty replacement.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Referring to post 726, is it possible to desolder the stock opamp, and throw in something like a opa2134?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Referring to post 726, is it possible to desolder the stock opamp, and throw in something like a opa2134?_

 

Not likely. The power amp section uses TPA6130A, which I believe is in QFN package and not compatible with DIP-8 / SO-8 package (that OPA2134 comes in). As for the preamp, it probably doesn't have enough juice to power OPA2134 since the original opamp (OPA2338UA) operates on very low voltage.


----------



## midget

does anyone here also own a little dot micro +? im considering picking up a ldm+ and am wondering if its worth upgrading to.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midget* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone here also own a little dot micro +?_

 

I do. My opinion about the LDM+ is, 'save the money, get a cmoy.'


----------



## mud

Just got mine. The sound quality, volume and bass volume sure picks up from iPod shuffle with this one. iPod Shuffle > E5 > DT-770 Pro/80. Bass boosts up, though still tightens up some, soundstage widens and sounds become more distinguishable. Also there is so much more volume you could kill your ears now if you wanted to.

 Plugging this straight into Creative XtremeMusic X-Fi does however not make any significant changes. Sound volume boosts up, d'oh, and bass is a little more and some sounds more distinguished - but nothing major. 

 Also, when I plugged this lil' bugger into the XtremeMusic there is a slight low hum coming out of the headphones - What causes this? I do not know.

 All in all, it certainly does it's job for portable players for its' price. I got mine for 14€ used and on a post on head-fi I can surprisingly say, I'm not sorry for your wallet!


----------



## koven

guys i ordered one from dealextreme last week.... still no word from them

 how long does it usually take?


----------



## Kpalsm

I got my email saying it was shipped from DX on the 4th, which was 8 days ago now (ordered the 11th of Feb.), but the actual tracking thing when you go into it says it departed China on the 7th, so it's anybody's guess how long it'll actually take to get here. koven, you've probably got about a month wait time (that's to Canada anyways)


----------



## MichaelOH

...got my E5 about a week ago from head-direct, and now the volume controls don't seem to work at all. Anyone else been having this problem?


----------



## dfkt

Ordered the FiiO E5 yesterday, and it already shipped today.


----------



## ClieOS

Took you long enough to get the E5, dfkt. What's the wait?


----------



## dfkt

Heheh, indeed... I found my workout rig (Clip + PFE) to benefit from the E3 in between, but the constant hassle of pulling out the 3.5mm plug and the phantom battery drain are just annoying.

 I think the E5's clip would also work nice with the Sansa's clip removed... might cut down on some bulk. Always a good thing for a jogging rig.


----------



## dunnowho

but why are you getting an e5, when most people use the ibasso t4 with the PFEs?


----------



## dfkt

Look at my sig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want the E5 for my "beater" workout rig - the T4 is stuck to the Cowon O2, for use at home. 

 The Phonaks work well with any amp, the T4 just gets recommended that much because it sounds really nice for the price and the tiny form factor. Similar to the E5, actually.


----------



## Kpalsm

I would've gotten it today but I missed the mail lady


----------



## SolariS

I just got mine today from DX after missing the USPS guy 2 days ago. I actually ordered it on January 29, but they had were waiting on fresh stock and the new year chaos going on so just decided to wait. But FS, so can't complain!


----------



## tommayto

I take it there's nowhere to pick these up instore in Canada or the US?


----------



## ImSyko

Who ships the fastest? I would like to have these before wednesday


----------



## thechungster

Hmm, they look pretty good judging from the amount of posts in this thread (I hope), and it seems very cheap for an amp :|

 So I haven't got an amp, and am usually a headphone out person, but what is the advantage in having one? Does it improve the sound of the IE8's dramatically, or simply noticeably? Also, how much is a LOD for an iPod touch?


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ImSyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who ships the fastest? I would like to have these before wednesday_

 

Head-Direct ships quickly, but not that quickly. My delivery time with them is a week (to CA).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how much is a LOD for an iPod touch?_

 

iTouch LOD is $29 at Head-Direct

 (No, I don't work for them).


----------



## thechungster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Head-Direct ships quickly, but not that quickly. My delivery time with them is a week (to CA).



 iTouch LOD is $29 at Head-Direct

 (No, I don't work for them)._

 

Would any LOD work, or does it have to be quite specific? Would this one work? 3.5 to ipod dock for headphone amplifier,black cable - eBay (item 270358367141 end time Mar-19-09 08:33:42 PDT)


----------



## ear8dmg

Just trying a friends set of HD580s. The Fiio e5 succe succeeds where my Sony separates reciever utterly fails. I guess it's not the most refined HD580 experience ever but it's doing the job.


----------



## Kpalsm

BAH! My roommate, Jeff, whose credit card I used to order the E5, is out of town until Sunday or Monday, which means I can't go pick it up until he gets back. It's just sitting in the post office, taunting me! Talk about torture!


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would any LOD work, or does it have to be quite specific? Would this one work? 3.5 to ipod dock for headphone amplifier,black cable - eBay (item 270358367141 end time Mar-19-09 08:33:42 PDT)_

 

 Pretty sure thats fine, but I'd ask the seller just in case. I'm kinda new here ><, and I don't own any ipods.


----------



## jonnywolfet

so far i am unimpressed with the fiio e5. to me the headphone out on the classic sounds a lot better. my e5 sounds muddy in comparison with loss of clarity all round and that's with the bass boost off. maybe its a burn in issue, its only had 2 charge cycles. if it doesn't improve i'm going to try swapping in an ad8620 to see if that improves things. great form factor though.

 oh and the balance is way off. maybe mine is defective?


----------



## kite7

My E5 controls do not work at all, I cannot turn on the player anymore. Anyone know how I can start the RMA process with Fiio? I only see their marketting email address on their site...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kite7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My E5 controls do not work at all, I cannot turn on the player anymore. Anyone know how I can start the RMA process with Fiio? I only see their marketting email address on their site..._

 

I'll suggest you contact the seller first, maybe they can help.


----------



## Baines93

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would any LOD work, or does it have to be quite specific? Would this one work? 3.5 to ipod dock for headphone amplifier,black cable - eBay (item 270358367141 end time Mar-19-09 08:33:42 PDT)_

 

Be careful. *IIRC *the new (and maybe gen1) iTouch and iPhone need an LOD with two pins shorted to work... An older LOD for older iPods won't work.

 Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## kite7

Strange thing happened, I was charging my E5 even though it was fully charged and I was holding the on/off button for the longest time and finally it turned on. I'm going to unplug it from the usb and let it drain for now


----------



## Jaawa

I've been away from Head-Fi for a while now, haven't been reading about new gear, but I happened to see a review of the FiiO E5 today on TrustedReviews and prettymuch as a joke I checked a Finnish auction site for FiiO amps ...

 ... I found an E5 for 27 EUR, which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be hoping to get it in two days. 

 Mainly I wanted one for my workout rig, the source of which is a creative zen stone 1GB, which I'm looking to replace with an iriver player, haven't decided which model yet, maybe T5 will be enough for me.


----------



## Antony L

Just an update on my e5 ,it is number twenty something ever made ,well i still love it with the cowon d2 and the ultrasone hfi780s its more than just a volume increase (i dont really need that) its a fuller more balanced sound ,had a track on last night and without the e5 some background sounds could hardly be heard but with the e5 these sounds were audable at the correct level maybe its just the extra juice that the 780s need?
 Also the bass boost is great and gives a nice mellow sound infact i keep falling asleep with this on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 had no problems at all with mine its without doubt a screaming bargain


----------



## Firefighter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so far i am unimpressed with the fiio e5. to me the headphone out on the classic sounds a lot better. my e5 sounds muddy in comparison with loss of clarity all round and that's with the bass boost off. maybe its a burn in issue, its only had 2 charge cycles. if it doesn't improve i'm going to try swapping in an ad8620 to see if that improves things. great form factor though.

 oh and the balance is way off. maybe mine is defective?_

 

No you'r not alone. I also find E5 to color my treble side. While it boosts the bass nicely, it colors the treble side. Yes I found classics headphone out better too.


----------



## gore.rubicon

How do people attach the e5 to their pmps? im having a dilemma cause i cant seem to find a good way to attach mine to my D2


----------



## dfkt

Double stick tape, velcro, poster tack.


----------



## Kpalsm

Picked up my E5 from the post office, chargin it now. I was expecting it to be small but it's smaller than I expected; and that's after seeing other people say the same thing. Got it clipped onto the back of my Sansa's silicone case, works quite nicely, good and snug. Looks good too.


----------



## gore.rubicon

is it possible to diy velcro dots with double sided tape?


----------



## Kpalsm

Listening to my E5 now, I like it more than the E3. I notice a lot more clarity and detail, especially in the low end (with the bass boost on). Bass sounds more thumpy and like actual bass than the E3 did. I would say the E5 almost perfectly balances the sound signature combined with my Vibes.


----------



## Jaawa

Got my FiiO E5 today, charged it and gave it a 30min spin for first impressions. I must say, I like this small amp alot. The first thing I noticed about it was the sturdiness and build quality. I tried it with iriver H320 and Sennheiser HD 650.

 The FiiO E5 gives a very nice volume boost to my iriver, actually making it pretty comfortable for the H320 to drive the HD 650, which it kinda couldn't do properly before. I was afraid that the bassboost-feature would be an overblown basshead-thing, but I was dead wrong, it actually is pretty sophisticated in its change to the sound, I feel that it's pretty close to what I usually go for with my EQ settings with most players. 

 So yeah, I'm very happy with this amp, pocketmoney well spent ^^


----------



## kRze

Got the Fiio E5 with some C551 last week and I am pretty happy with this inexpensive setup. It really makes the sound more crisp and adds a very clean bass improvement. This is my first amp so i cannot compare, but if this $20 amp can make a very nice difference, then I cannot wait to invest into a high quality amp.


----------



## ruftytufty

I see several people have recently received their E5's. Any of you have problems with a hum when you are using it when it is fully charged _and_ plugged into the charging source?

 See my previous posting for the details. Only one person responded, and they were still waiting for theirs to arrive.

 It would be great if a few people would test their E5's, to see if they have the same problem.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruftytufty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see several people have recently received their E5's. Any of you have problems with a hum when you are using it when it is fully charged and plugged into the charging source?

 See my previous posting for the details. Only one person responded, and they were still waiting for theirs to arrive._

 

I was looking for this post earlier before I left for work, I just got home now and here's a new one. Yes, I have the same problem, I would guess it's an inherent problem with the E5 itself. Fine when it's charging, but not when charged and still plugged in. Loud humming/buzzing sound. I like to plug my Sansa+E5 into my sound card's line in and listen to it that way, while having both plugged into their respective power sources and charging (since I performed volume normalization on all the music on my Sansa, it sounds better, plus the E5 adds body).


----------



## ruftytufty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... Yes, I have the same problem, I would guess it's an inherent problem with the E5 itself. Fine when it's charging, but not when charged and still plugged in. Loud humming/buzzing sound. I like to plug my Sansa+E5 into my sound card's line in and listen to it that way, while having both plugged into their respective power sources and charging (since I performed volume normalization on all the music on my Sansa, it sounds better, plus the E5 adds body)._

 

Thanks for the report. Will be interesting to see if it's a problem w/just some units, or a lot of them. I bought mine from head-direct, and sent them a couple of emails asking about this problem, and they weren't very helpful - just said that they had only had one E5 returned, but didn't say why.


----------



## Kpalsm

I'd be curious to find out if dfkt has had this problem.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be curious to find out if dfkt has had this problem._

 

I'm still waiting for my E5... but I can tell you that my iBasso T4 also hums when plugged into AC. Well, not when the T4 itself is charging, but the attached player. Guess the cheapo plastic housings are no good. I insulated the T4 with a bit of electrical tape on the inside, that made it better. Maybe that's possible with the E5 as well?


----------



## ClieOS

No such hum with mine. Just charged one of my E5 so I did a test when it reached full charge and still plugged in, and nothing happened. I didn't heard any hum at all.


----------



## FiiO

sorry for the inconveniency of the problem!

 the hum noise is cause by the power source, if the USB power source is clean enought , it will have not such noise! and E5 have not enough space to place a filter ciruit inside, it needs a bigger capacitor and maybe a bigger inductor!

 And we are developing a new model call E7 will solves this problem, and my suggest is don't use E5 when it is charging or plug in the power! it is designed for portable used!

 Thanks for all of you!


----------



## BIGHMW

Kudos to FiiO for coming out with such innovative products for portable audio freaks like us!!! I can't wait 'til they come out with the E7, and look forward to its press release.

 The E5 is a must-have since I own Sony Walkmen which all have a weak 5 mW per channel amp, and although it's more than enough for my N.U.D.E and N.U.D.E EX series IEM's and buds, I *do* need to use the E5 with any set of cans I use in my arsenal, especially my Sony MDR-NC60 (JE Version) Noise Canceling Headphones, which are 40 ohms w/ NC on. This unit greatly compliments my setup whenever using them, but it may be way too powerful for my 24-ohm MDR-V700DJ or MDR-D777SL headphones, but on the other side it's not as overwhelmingly powerful to the point of being *too much* volume such as using my Headsix with a line out source.

 Also, it does look good whenever I use it along with one of my lineup of Japan-only short-cord headphones and an inline remote control like either my RM-MC39LT (with my MZ-NH700/NHF800) or RM-MC40ELK (with my NW-HD5) used together... convenience and powerful SQ together at last, BRAVO!!!

 For a volume-controller-based amp, it does make my NW-HD5 sound better with it than without it. Of course your rate of usage and setup may vary amongst some of us, but for my setups, it sounds great with the phones mentioned above. I just wish that FiiO would have come out with multiple color choices (i.e.: silver, black, or white) of it depending on your setup.

 Once again, hats off to James and the folks at FiiO. they earned me as a happy customer, so much that I bought 4 of the E5's so if my first one eventually wears out, then I already have a backup for it ready to go.


----------



## ruftytufty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry for the inconveniency of the problem!

 the hum noise is cause by the power source, if the USB power source is clean enought , it will have not such noise! and E5 have not enough space to place a filter ciruit inside, it needs a bigger capacitor and maybe a bigger inductor!

 And we are developing a new model call E7 will solves this problem, and my suggest is don't use E5 when it is charging or plug in the power! it is designed for portable used!

 Thanks for all of you!_

 

The problem I'm having isn't really consistent with your explanation:
 1) the hum is 140Hz, not the 60Hz normally produced by A/C line noise in the U.S.
 2) As described in my original post, I tried my E5 plugged into 3 separate power sources - a good-quality USB hub, a MacBook Pro (both connected to its charger, and running off its battery), and a standalone iPhone A/C->USB charger. The hum is exactly the same for all 3 power sources, including the MacBook Pro running off its battery. In the latter case, the power source isn't even connected to the wall current; it's the MBP's internal battery. That should be a very "clean" power source, and should at the very least, produce a different noise signature than straight from an A/C adapter.


----------



## dfkt

Shouldn't "normal" hum be 60Hz for American AC?


----------



## ClieOS

If you suspect a defect, I would suggest return it for a new one.


----------



## ruftytufty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shouldn't "normal" hum be 60Hz for American AC?_

 

You are absolutely correct. My bad. Confused voltage numbers with frequency.

 I'll edit my posts.


----------



## ruftytufty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you suspect a defect, I would suggest return it for a new one._

 

I certainly suspect a defect, but was trying to determine whether this was a sample defect vs. a universal problem with the E5's. Or, maybe a bad batch. And, if it's a common defect, to bring it to the attention of FiiO.

 Only 2 people have specifically reported their results testing for the problem I have:
 - Kpsalm has the problem. He got his from DX, I from head-direct.
 - ClieOS does not.

 If it were a common problem, I suspect that other people would have noticed and reported it.

 I'm going to return mine for a replacement, but I'd still be curious to hear other people's reports regarding whether their unit has the hum problem.


----------



## ClieOS

I only tested one, but I have 4 units actually. I'll test all of them but that gonna take a while.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you suspect a defect, I would suggest return it for a new one._

 

It isn't a big enough deal to me to warrant returning it, I just won't plug it in while listening to it anymore


----------



## ClieOS

I tested the second one and still didn't find any wrong with it.


----------



## ChroniCali

Mine don't have any problems either.


----------



## ClieOS

Done with the third and yet to encounter any humming, I think i'll stop here and skip the last one.


----------



## thechungster

Hmm I might reconsider the E5 again... Does it improve the mids much with IE8s?


----------



## ruftytufty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Done with the third and yet to encounter any humming, I think i'll stop here and skip the last one._

 

Thanks for taking the time to do the tests!


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Done with the third and yet to encounter any humming, I think i'll stop here and skip the last one._

 


 Ah come on.... In for a Penny, In for a Pound.


----------



## acegazda

where are people getting their E5s. I ordered my E3 from dealextreme so i trust them, but it says preorder on their stock status. MP4nation has them but they're $4 more and the reviews of the site aren't great at all. Any others?


----------



## boomy3555

I've had mine since they first came out several months ago. I got it from MP4Nation but it took forever for shipping. Got a nice pair of Soundmagic PL30's for 20 bucks as part of the package though.


----------



## acegazda

what about head direct? do they have fast shipping?


----------



## boomy3555

Pretty fast and well packed. I got my EF-1 amp from there and it took a couple extra weeks because they stopped work for Chinese New Years and I didn't get the order in on time. but once it shipped, it was fast.


----------



## SDaRR

I got my E5 from head direct 2 days after ordering. Then again I live in New England so it didn't have to travel far.


----------



## Warhawk

Sweet I got my first amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One question though, I searched for the battery life but couldn't find anything and didn't want to go through 86 pages, anyone know right off?


----------



## ClieOS

About 20 hrs when using 16 ohm earbud (roughly volume on 3/20).


----------



## sivakrdy

how to charge this? only through USB? since its a mini USB can i use any ac adapter with a mini USB out?

 switching on computer just to charge is utter nonsense for me.


----------



## ClieOS

Any good USB power adapter is fine.


----------



## sivakrdy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any good USB power adapter is fine._

 

Thats good news. what are the specifications - (output voltage etc) my E5 is in shipping. will purchase an adapter by the time it comes home
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ruftytufty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sivakrdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats good news. what are the specifications - (output voltage etc) my E5 is in shipping. will purchase an adapter by the time it comes home
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

As ClieOS said, any good A/C or 12V -> USB converter is fine. The voltage/etc. are the same on all. A "good" one might have better filtering than a really cheap one.


----------



## ClieOS

A safe choice will be 5V, 1A.


----------



## zzbloopzz

Ordered mine from DealExtreme on 3/9/09 and just received them today (3/24/09). When I ordered it, it also said "Pre-Order" but they shipped in 2-3 days same with a friend of mine.

 I am REALLY happy with my E5 on my AD-700's. I actually have bass! Then again I had AV-710 mod which disables the built-in amp. They sound much more livley now. Can't wait to try gaming out soon! :c)


----------



## zzbloopzz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruftytufty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see several people have recently received their E5's. Any of you have problems with a hum when you are using it when it is fully charged and plugged into the charging source?

 See my previous posting for the details. Only one person responded, and they were still waiting for theirs to arrive.

 It would be great if a few people would test their E5's, to see if they have the same problem._

 

I am having same issues, have a Gigabyte P35-DS3R motherboard with solid state capacitors and a Corsair 550W PSU. Both pretty high end products. Would be nice to get rid of that humming sound. Other then that the product is great!


----------



## nttg

anyone tried with AKG271-2?


----------



## jonnywolfet

just installed a AD8620 into my e5 and charging it now. will report on any sound changes tomorrow.


----------



## ksu06

e5 + ms1 = win!


----------



## darklegion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ksu06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_e5 + ms1 = win!_

 

Agreed, it's a great match with bass boost enabled.Gives a real fun punch to hardcore electronica and hiphop.


----------



## jonnywolfet

the op-amp transplant has transformed the sound of my e5. the top end spectrum has returned! still not sure if its better than the headphone out of my classic but time should tell.
 much happier with this little amp now.


----------



## eam88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acegazda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what about head direct? do they have fast shipping?_

 

i have ordered a lod from there and it came in a week so i guess they are fast


----------



## dfkt

Meh, should have gone with some other seller. Ordered from Focalprice 14 days ago - shipped 13 days ago. Didn't arrive yet.


----------



## galupo

Can these power my hd650's


----------



## dfkt

Lol...


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *galupo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can these power my hd650's_

 

I highly doubt it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol..._


----------



## Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the op-amp transplant has transformed the sound of my e5. the top end spectrum has returned! still not sure if its better than the headphone out of my classic but time should tell.
 much happier with this little amp now._

 

Is there a thread or can you supply info regarding this? I tried numerous searches but did not find specific details.

 The e5's top end is indeed a touch dark, but nothing serious IMHO with the combos I tried and actually a bit "euphonic" in character. Depends upon your system synergy, I guess.


----------



## GaryPham

has anyone here used an E5 with an HD485? If so, what are your opinions?


----------



## nttg

How does E5 sounds over time while it gets burn in?


----------



## dfkt

There really aren't any components in the E5 that require burn in.


----------



## jackman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonnywolfet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the op-amp transplant has transformed the sound of my e5. the top end spectrum has returned! still not sure if its better than the headphone out of my classic but time should tell.
 much happier with this little amp now._

 

Hi Johnny, do you have pictures of the transplant? Was it difficult? There isn't much room in the little E5, and it looks difficult to get apart. Please post your thoughts and pix if possible.

 thanks,

 j


----------



## ClieOS

E5 has been taken apart quite a few times before and those pictures were buried under this thread somewhere. The 'transplant' requires some pins de-soldering / soldering on the SMD based opamp - not an easy job to do unless you are good at soldering and own a good soldering iron with small tip.

 [EDIT] Also, AD8620 doesn't really design to run on low voltage like the original opamp, so it will only have a very limited run time and under perform all the time.


----------



## EgeBamyasi

Excuse the possible silly question here, but can the E5 be used with RCA line outs of a home preamp/processor as a headphone amp?

 I have an Emotiva MMC-1 pre/pro with no headphone jack output. I know a dedicated headphone amp designed for this use is the best way to go but I was curious if anyone tried this and what the results would be. BTW, I'm using Sony MDR-7506 headphones - perhaps not pertinent to this question but doesn't hurt to throw it out there.

 Here's a link to the MMC-1 manual. Not much info given as far as output specs.

http://emotiva.com/manuals2/Emotiva%...0Web_v1pt2.pdf

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sheep_

Does the E5 have the same (rumored)problem as the E3 in that it will burn out the crossovers of dual or triple driver IEMs?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EgeBamyasi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excuse the possible silly question here, but can the E5 be used with RCA line outs of a home preamp/processor as a headphone amp?_

 

I don't see why it won't work, though I would imagine the SQ won't be as good as a proper headphone amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sheep_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the E5 have the same (rumored)problem as the E3 in that it will burn out the crossovers of dual or triple driver IEMs?_

 

If it does, it would have burn out my q-JAYS, UM2, TF10, and SE530 by now.


----------



## Greg Weed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ron Thorne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, has anyone experienced this little amp connected to Grado SR-60s or SR-80s, or any Sennheiser phones?_

 

I am [a noob] using iPod Nano 3G > E5 > Senn HD280 Pro, and I like it, even with HP out and lossy files. I think it's perfect for the 280 Pro as they burn in over the next 10 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, bumps up the bass and chills out the highs.

 I put the E5 up to about 90%, and control volume with the nano, otherwise much distortion. Next up: LOD, which I hope will help with that.

 Fun thread here, I read from about page 50 on...


----------



## jonnywolfet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a thread or can you supply info regarding this? I tried numerous searches but did not find specific details.

 The e5's top end is indeed a touch dark, but nothing serious IMHO with the combos I tried and actually a bit "euphonic" in character. Depends upon your system synergy, I guess._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jackman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Johnny, do you have pictures of the transplant? Was it difficult? There isn't much room in the little E5, and it looks difficult to get apart. Please post your thoughts and pix if possible.

 thanks,

 j_

 

Hi Snake and Jackman

 The AD8620 i transplanted into the e5 is i direct drop-in replacement to the installed Burr Brown op-amp. its just a matter of opening up the case, desoldering and resoldering carefully. the op-amps have the same footprint and orientation so its not difficult if you have any experience soldering surface mount parts.

 opening up the e5 is a little fiddly but doable if you take care. there is one screw holding the clip on and that is the first thing to come off. make sure you dont lose the spring that falls out. then you need to push the plastic casing out of the metal 'sheath'. the pcb comes out of the plastic and the op-amp is under the battery (i think). the op-amp that needs to go is the BB OPA 2338. everything goes back together pretty easily.

 the sound has definitely changed for the brighter side after this mod. the bass boost still works but i'm not sure about any battery life differences.
 Its worth mentioning that i'm still not entirely sure that sound quality has actually improved as there is a grain in the midrange that i didn't notice before. however, that could be that the treble veil that the unit had stock was also coloring the mids too.

 have fun!


----------



## ScRyX

can i charge my fiio E5 with iPhone charger?


----------



## dfkt

As long as you have a regular Mini-USB cable for it.


----------



## MrTissues

So these would work well with an iPod -> e5 -> PFEs or should I get a LOD also? If the improvement is large I would go for it, but the LOD itself costs more than an e5.


----------



## Camo

Hey guys, 
 I'm thinking of purchasing an E5 but just have a question. I'm currently running my Alessandro MS-1s through my Toshiba HD-DVD player. The problem is that the Toshiba doesn't have any volume control at all, so i'm stuck with a rather loud volume. I saw the E5 has a volume control. Would the E5 be suitable for using with the MS-1s(and occassionally my AD700s) through the Toshy HD-DVD without sacrificing any quality? 

 Cheers 
 Camo


----------



## Camo

Double Post urgh


----------



## ruftytufty

Followup regarding my hum problems with the E5 first reported in this post (see there for details).

 I ordered a new unit from head-direct. It does not have the hum problem, so it was definitely a bad unit (how rare we don't know, I think kpsalm was the only other forum member to notice/report the same problem).

 I'm returning the old unit for a refund (I did this rather than a straight exchange, b/c I didn't want to be w/out a headphone amplifier while the exchange was happening).

 Thanks to everyone who checked their E5's. If anyone else comes across the same problem - maybe the FiiO rep will take notice instead of blaming the problem on line noise.

 BTW - both orders from head-direct were processed same day, and arrived in 2 or 3 days from NY to CA via first class mail - $24 including shipping.


----------



## nttg

Got my E5 today.

 I didnt expect any improvment but here's my impresion combined with AKG HD272 and i7:


 the volyme increased around 4-15% depending on song.

 SQ improvment 7%

 My volyme on i7 is 38/40, beound that i'll get disortion.

 Other thoughs:
 These cans need more power than what is writen on description.


----------



## dfkt

Here's some RMAA tests of the E5 vs. some other amps. The E5 sure is quite impressive for the price and size, and a gigantic step up from the E3.

Headsix, FiiO E5, iBasso T4, Minibox-E+
FiiO E3 vs E5


----------



## Kpalsm

I'm still quite impressed with it, having used it for a couple weeks now. I prefer the bass boost off; I just wish my Vibes had better mids.


----------



## JiPod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry for the inconveniency of the problem!

 the hum noise is cause by the power source, if the USB power source is clean enought , it will have not such noise! and E5 have not enough space to place a filter ciruit inside, it needs a bigger capacitor and maybe a bigger inductor!

 And we are developing a new model call E7 will solves this problem, and my suggest is don't use E5 when it is charging or plug in the power! it is designed for portable used!

 Thanks for all of you!_

 

Is there a tentative release date for the E7?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiPod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a tentative release date for the E7?_

 

I heard a rumor of Q4 release, but don't quote me on that


----------



## spookygonk

Oh god, an E7?! Something else for me to buy!!!


----------



## GaryPham

what's going to be the expected msrp for the E7?


----------



## ClieOS

Correction: E7 is planned for June / July release, but no solid date yet. It will be a small desktop DAC/AMP targeting as notebook internal soundcard replacement / upgrade.

 Also, a silver color E5 is planned for release next month. Last but not least, an E1 model is also said to be under development, but no detail yet.


----------



## Jewmeister

Will an E5 improve the SQ of my shure SE530's at all, the small size and clip-on-style seem's like it would go well between the phones and the extension, but I don't want to waste money on something that won't do anything to improve, or possibly even detract from high end iem's


----------



## jonnywolfet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jewmeister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will an E5 improve the SQ of my shure SE530's at all, the small size and clip-on-style seem's like it would go well between the phones and the extension, but I don't want to waste money on something that won't do anything to improve, or possibly even detract from high end iem's_

 

in my opinion, no. with my e5c's, the e5 smeared detail, took away from the top end and compressed the soundstage.


----------



## bodaikaibro

There is a deal on Slickdeals for the E5 for $16.40
Fiio E5 Portable Audio Amp $16.40 AC Free Shipping - SlickDeals.net Forums

 Do the E5 perform well on larger headphones or only on smaller earphones?


----------



## Hsiu

Just got my E5 yesterday, I work really well with PFE. I am using gray filter, Comply tips. E5 improve the bass without messing up the mid and high. I prefer not having Bass Boost turn on as it give too much Bass that destroy the balance of the music. 
 I also try put my new IE7 (40 hours) on it but I don't like the combination as E5 make the sound of IE7 muddy. 
 btw Does E5 need burn-in if so, how long ?


----------



## Jewmeister

Thanks jonnywolfet I will skip the E5 and go straight to a PA2V2 !


----------



## r31t0

any idea how the e5 will sound paired up with a klipsch custom1?


----------



## ulyses

Mine come today. Definately it works with pfe. There is a little bacround noise indeed. And some how music become less natural. But it's realy funy specialy while listening pop, rock, trance. I don't recommend it for classical music. May be it could use on it for wery low sound level listening.


----------



## LiranV

Will senn px100 connected to iriver h340 (hopefully cowon s9 soon) benefit from the e5?


----------



## mud

Okay so I have this weird thing with my desktop computer and this amp. They just don't mix!
 If I plug the E5 to my soundcard - XtremeMusic - I'll have a great amount of hum and buzz coming from my headphones. The amount of hum and buzz depends on the position of the amplifier, i.e on top of the computer the hum is much more present than if the E5 is on the ground. Also the positioning of headphone cable makes a difference in the amount of hum. And the difference is very big. Sounds like something is making a distortion. It's like too much power to be driven and tsss, hum.

 Any ideas?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay so I have this weird thing with my desktop computer and this amp. They just don't mix!
 If I plug the E5 to my soundcard - XtremeMusic - I'll have a great amount of hum and buzz coming from my headphones. The amount of hum and buzz depends on the position of the amplifier, i.e on top of the computer the hum is much more present than if the E5 is on the ground. Also the positioning of headphone cable makes a difference in the amount of hum. And the difference is very big. Sounds like something is making a distortion. It's like too much power to be driven and tsss, hum.

 Any ideas?_

 

Start reading here, 8 pages ago: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...ml#post5483675


----------



## Jazz9

Would it be worth it to add a fiio e5 to a fuze used with soundmagic-pl30 and ksc75?


----------



## SpikeX

Does anyone know if the E5 will improve the sound quality on full-size headphones like some AKG K 530s or something similar? Or will it just make it worse?


----------



## squib323

I'm looking for a cheap amp for a ATH-M50, would these work well with em?


----------



## jayeshrc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squib323* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for a cheap amp for a ATH-M50, would these work well with em?_

 

im getting mine next month... if by then you have'nt ordered your e5 by then ill tell you if its worth it.. if you get yours first, you tell me...


----------



## kjk1281

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Correction: E7 is planned for June / July release, but no solid date yet. It will be a small desktop DAC/AMP targeting as notebook internal soundcard replacement / upgrade.

 Also, a silver color E5 is planned for release next month. Last but not least, an E1 model is also said to be under development, but no detail yet._

 

No kidding? I'm very interested to see what FiiO does to make a cheap DAC.

 E1? The E3 is already dirt cheap! Are they going to be giving these away?


----------



## centerfold

Anybody's E5 take about 2-3 after turning it on for it to "settle in"?
 Everytime I turn it on to play, it will glitch around (sound does not come out at full volume, and sometimes it will just cut put). After 2-3 minutes though, it would work nicely.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *centerfold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody's E5 take about 2-3 after turning it on for it to "settle in"?
 Everytime I turn it on to play, it will glitch around (sound does not come out at full volume, and sometimes it will just cut put). After 2-3 minutes though, it would work nicely._

 

Sounds like yours is buggered, mine works perfectly.


----------



## squib323

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jayeshrc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im getting mine next month... if by then you have'nt ordered your e5 by then ill tell you if its worth it.. if you get yours first, you tell me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aw, it looks like amazon can't ship the E5 to australia, and i'll only buy em for $50 at the store if i know they'll be worth it.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squib323* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_aw, it looks like amazon can't ship the E5 to australia, and i'll only buy em for $50 at the store if i know they'll be worth it._

 

Why not buy buy it from DealExtreme? They might be a bit slow but they do ship just about everywhere and cost less than US$20.


----------



## vampire666

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not buy buy it from DealExtreme? They might be a bit slow but they do ship just about everywhere and cost less than US$20._

 

Yep, same for Focalprice.


----------



## Judge Buff

I just found this place from another forum: Mp4nation.net where they are less than 20 US shipped.


----------



## gameprey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like yours is buggered, mine works perfectly._

 

Say, have you tried the HD555s with the E5? I have a Fuze and was thinking of getting an E5 to boost the bass with the fuze a bit.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gameprey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Say, have you tried the HD555s with the E5? I have a Fuze and was thinking of getting an E5 to boost the bass with the fuze a bit._

 

I've used my HD555's with my E5 and my Sansa E250 on occasion, I think they sound quite nice together and the setup has plenty of volume (much to the chagrin of my roommates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bodaikaibro

My E5 arrived today, along with the Pl30s, they arrived with a charge, so far they work really well, quite happy with the purchase. Arrived in 11 days from mp4nation, real happy about that.


----------



## illy865

I had recently gotten an E5 via eBay and let me tell you, for such a small price, I was not expecting the soundstage expansion I got especially with Shure e2's and futuresonics. Not a bad buy at all. (Note: this was without the bass switched on)


----------



## Gambit61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jazz9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would it be worth it to add a fiio e5 to a fuze used with soundmagic-pl30 and ksc75?_

 

I would like to know as well. I'm new to this whole amp thing.


----------



## bodaikaibro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gambit61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to know as well. I'm new to this whole amp thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well been using the PL30 with the E5 and the two do work good with each other, but the PL30 sound just as good without it.


----------



## skay

My E5 arrived last week and I have used it regularly since then. The only other headphone amp I have is a PodRock-It, which I got on ebay for around $42/shipped. From having read the specs and the reviews here, I fully expected the E5 to blow the PodRock-It away. It didn't. At least not volume-wise. (Features-wise is another matter. There the scales definitely tip heavily towards the E5.)

 I'm using a Sony NWZ-E438 as the source (although I have 2 8gb Sansa Clips), with Sennheiser PX-100's, Grado SR-60's, and/or Koss PortaPro's. And as others have posted, the output from Sony mp3 players is pretty pathetic. 

 When I'm using the PodRock-It and have the volume on that up to the max, I can't play the Sony beyond 20. And it's loud. With the E5 on max, I have to crank up the Sony to 27-29 (30 is the max). And while it's strong, it doesn't really drive any of the headphones I have the same way as the PodRock-It. And also, it seems like there's a little more distortion/the sound is more strained than punchy. It does, however, at least allow me to use the Sony with my favorite headphones, which is simply not possible with the Sony alone.

 The E5 is a nice, small compact lightweight size. And despite what others have said about the clip, I like it. And I like the fact that you can charge it while still listening to it. Battery life seems decent, although not exceptional. And even though others have said the accompanying mini-mini IC cords are useless, I've used both the short and the longer one w/o any problems. 

 The bass boost is subtle. It makes some songs sound better, some songs muddy, and no big difference on others. Depending on what kind of mood I'm in, sometimes I have it on, other times not.

 I'm waiting for an XM4 that I won on ebay, and given all the features on that amp, I'm expecting it to be better than either the E5 or the PodRock-It. I'll report back after it's burned in and I have a chance to put it through its paces.

 UPDATE (4-25-09): The XM4 arrived today. I charged it up (via the optional Li-Ion fast charging system) and have been listening to it all day. At first I kept it at the standard gain setting, with bass boost on and crossfeed off. With those settings and the XM4 set to max volume, I had to kick the Sony's volume up to around 25. Then I tried it with the XM4's 10db gain boost option engaged, and only had to set the Sony's volume to 16, and the XM4 at 75%. I know the gain is mainly designed to deal with high impedence headphones, but given the Sony's anemic output it makes sense to me to use the 10db gain option. I don't hear any increased noise floor level listening through the Koss PortaPro's or the Grado SR60's. I'm really lovin this XM4 amp.


----------



## soulrider4ever

My E5 is everything I hoped for and more...what a cheap little amp!


----------



## Antony L

i think the e5 does a great job of bringing out more details and adding body to my music, i notice it more with my ultrasones although they pair very well with the px100s as well.
 btw with the cowon d2 i find it works better with the fiio volume a max and the cowon at whatever (maybe 26 with my older ears) although cowon dont advise this to mimic a line out (they say d2 vol at 48 is it?) i also find if you turn on your player first then the e5 this eliminates any pops.
 on the downside its got me very interested in trying out higher end amps ,where does the spending end


----------



## mightydrake

Received my fiio e5 today. My first impression so far is great. Definately a sound improvement from Ipod touch 2nd gen, iriver and small creative zen stone. Details are more present in sound, and there's a small noticeable difference (that's with Grado SR80). Difference in sound is bigger using Koss KSC75. 

 Using the Fiio E5 on a macbook pro is no go. The sound output from my macbook pro seems to be already loud enough. Plugging the fiio e5 on the macbook pro with grado sr80, I must lower the volume on fiio to almost 0 or otherwise Im hearing hiss and cracking noise. I tried lowering output volume from the mac, but even then, I didnt get better results. 

 I was expecting some cheap box with poor written instruction and name on it. Excellent build quality, I was surprised by the packaging it came in, wow, chinese quality standard improved. Amazing little amp for mp3 player.


----------



## jinx20001

i received my e5 today and im suprised how clean the soundfloor is using se530's, i expected pure hiss but its pleasntly clean when music is going, only really hisses when no music plays and your crank it up, i can deal with that.

 as for the sound, its very good, the bass boost function works nicely giving a good full sound that my cowon D2 just didnt give, it was always thin and uninvolving, now with this sweet little amp i am getting a strong believeable sound, right now im listening to T.I my swag, and its pushing my shures to full potential for a change!!

 i also tried the amp on my Acer 5920g and the bass is even stronger, a little too strong, no distortion noticeable but its a little too much, gonna watch a film with it later tho i imagine the big bass will bring a good movie to life.

 lots of people seem to think this amp is weak when paired with very sensitive earphones but if you want more thump in your low end for nice and cheap this does it nicely. hiss isnt a problem at all really, no more than a standard cowon d2 for example.


----------



## mobbaddict

My swag is the kind of track where you enjoy impactful bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered the E5 on ebay but i can't believe it's a real one for the price i paid (about 10$). How come it is so cheap? I checked the feedbacks and everyone seems happy...


----------



## macbug

Hey I got a question for all you E5 owning people. I got mine a week ago (made literally at end of March) and I've been having a hard time telling any difference between normal and bass boost EQ modes. In the past couple of days I noticed that when I push the EQ slider in the center in between the two supposed nodes it sounds as if it's doing the normal amplification (as according to some of the frequency response graphs I've seen here), where as in bass boost or normal mode position they sound virtually the same and the highs are some what more distant?!? Do you guys have the same issue with your E5?


----------



## Burninate35

The bass boost is quite noticeable for me. Are you saying that you move the slider into the middle?


----------



## Kpalsm

There is no "middle", it's either on or off, and _I know_ when it's on.


----------



## macbug

I hooked it up to my sound card and measured the frequency response for on and off as well as the center, looks like when it's in the middle it's just doing a +3 db boost with some major spiking in the mids, while with the bass boost on it does match ClieOS' graphs.

 So bottom line is... I guess I just don't hear much difference with RE2, of course there's the slight issue of my source being questionable as well


----------



## dfkt

RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison


----------



## jjsoviet

Will the E5's work great with my Sennheiser HD 555? It's the 50 ohm version and I would like to know if that combo is worth it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burninate35

sounds great with mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hd55s also sound great without it.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

I use mine with my clip and klipsch x5s the sound is much improved the is a openness to the sound that just was not there before.
 Also the x5 battery life is killer 8+ hours and even a slight change in sound quality..

 Over all I am very impressed


----------



## sugarinthegourd

FiiO was kind enough to send me a free demo of the E5...may have been a preproduction model. Anyway, I loved it but it died after a couple months of light, gentle use. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Jewmeister

wouldnt be surprised if the demo model was built with a much cheaper battery...


----------



## ClieOS

I still have my sample around, and it is still working fine.


----------



## Gothamm

this is frustrating.

 I just unpacked my newly delivered e5, only to have the volume-up button not working. volume down works, and every thing else seems to do fine. but volume up just isnt working.


 it says to fully charge and use, which is what i am doing right now. Hope it works fine in the end.

 anyone else have problems with the volume slider?


----------



## gameprey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will the E5's work great with my Sennheiser HD 555? It's the 50 ohm version and I would like to know if that combo is worth it. Thanks in advance._

 

I think the E5's bass boost works very, very well with the 555s -- it sort of "fills in" what's missing (to my ears). However, the 555s do perfectly well unamped. The E5 doesn't hurt, though.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be interested in one as well... I mailed FiiO about my E3 review, but never got a response._

 

Thanks for that! I had tried it because, well, another review said it seemed to be a "copy" of the XIN SuperMini in style, which really had me curious, and the cost is nothing to cause anxiety to be sure.

 Unfortunately I lost mine in the gym last night, whoopsie! The battery had died so I disconnected it, and it must have fallen out of my pocket! Argh!

 Oh well, I just ordered a few more, a couple spares as gifts for my trainer and gym recruiter, since between them getting me in there and agreeing to work the program, I've lost 10 pounds in 2 weeks, and 3 of those days were with the enjoyment of the fiiO E3 (the E5 hasn't arrived yet).

 As for your review, I would concur. You're spot on accurate. I can confirm that the v-moda bass freq, the JVC HA-FX300R and Phonak Audeo PFE behave as you describe in your review with the E3 Amp.

 I didn't have a chance to test with the E3 and my full arsenal of IEMs...

 I'll do a comprehensive comparison when the E5 comes in. 

 OH, and another nod to your respectability after reading your discriminating reviewing standards, I decided to get the iBasso T4 for the Bass Boost funcitonality (plus that liquid silver look on your photo of your rig had me envious a tad bit, joking!) 

 I just think it hits the right price point and am quite aware you wouldn't waste your time purchasing crap. Thanks for being a standards based reviewer.

 Best


----------



## dfkt

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## anna_1104

Does this start to distort when the battery is dying or does it just shut off?


----------



## Kpalsm

I've never had the E5 die on me so I can't comment on it, but if it's like the E3 when it dies, it'll start "clipping" at higher volumes. You can reduce the volume to continue using it; it'll eventually start doing the same thing at the volume you're using it at until you change the battery. I don't know if the E5 just shuts off; like I say I've never run the battery that low (and I use it for 8 or 9 hours a day straight).


----------



## Burninate35

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gameprey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the E5's bass boost works very, very well with the 555s -- it sort of "fills in" what's missing (to my ears). However, the 555s do perfectly well unamped. The E5 doesn't hurt, though._

 

My exact feeling


----------



## cLy_eVo

fiio E5 can drive up to 300 ohms, does this mean it can drive dt880 250 ohms (2005)??


----------



## winwin

Would the E5 work well with my Philips Gogear with Grado SR60i?


----------



## andyreynold

Grado's work fine without an amp...But if you really want to use one, go for it. The E5 should work fine.


----------



## winwin

Ok thanks. I just thought it might compensate for the "lack of bass" I've been hearing about the SR60i.


----------



## Robisan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anna_1104* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this start to distort when the battery is dying or does it just shut off?_

 

Mine just shut off. Actually, I wish there was some type of low battery warning, as I'd prefer not to run it down to shut off. As a result, I now recharge/top off more frequently.

 ...Adding, first post in this thread -- just want to say what a great little amp this is and worth every penny. Now if someone would just incorporate it into a high quality player as a single unit...


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cLy_eVo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fiio E5 can drive up to 300 ohms, does this mean it can drive dt880 250 ohms (2005)??_

 

No even the Headsix (160$) can't drive it.

 I got one on ebay for 10$ and it works perfectly. I use it on my plasma TV (which doesn't have any headphone output) and it works great.


----------



## geob

Am sitting here with the plans for the FIIO E7 in my hot little hands and it looks fantastic. According to the blurb it will have better sound quality, better and longer battery life (rechargable), smaller and cheaper.
 I cannot go past the E5 in terms of sound quality but I am looking forward to what FIIO will produce.

 Our stocks of E5 and E3 and selling faster than any other brand, it's all good


----------



## steviebee

Smaller _and _cheaper than E5? Eh? Wasn't E7 their desktop amp?
 Sorry, I may be misreading your post, geob!


----------



## geob

Quite right, a desktop amp which they say will be smaller. Perhaps it's only the E7 and not the dock that is smaller? Have to wait and see....


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *steviebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Smaller and cheaper than E5? Eh? Wasn't E7 their desktop amp?_

 

Not smaller or cheaper than E5, but it will be cheaper than any Amp/DAC competitors in the market - well, I guess we all can make that part out since FiiO is known for their high price/performance ratio. I have had the early spec for a few days now but I have agreed not to reveal any detail. All I can say for now are, 1) as announced by FiiO previously, E7 will be an entry level portable Amp+DAC targeted at notebook internal soundcard upgrade solution (and it will also work with PC of course). Like any other Amp+DAC in the market, it also has a 3.5mm input so you can use it without a computer. Since _geob_ already mentioned about it - yes, there will be a dock for the E7 in case you wonder. 2) E1's design is based on a very unique concept, very possibly the first of its kind. 3) FiiO has plan for higher end market as well, but not till later this year or early next.


----------



## steviebee

Sounding good, ClieOS, thanks.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not smaller or cheaper than E5, but it will be cheaper than any Amp/DAC competitors in the market - well, I guess we all can make that part out since FiiO is known for their high price/performance ratio. I have had the early spec for a few days now but I have agreed not to reveal any detail. All I can say for now are, 1) as announced by FiiO previously, E7 will be an entry level portable Amp+DAC targeted at notebook internal soundcard upgrade solution (and it will also work with PC of course). Like any other Amp+DAC in the market, it also has a 3.5mm input so you can use it without a computer. Since geob already mentioned about it - yes, there will be a dock for the E7 in case you wonder. 2) E1's design is based on a very unique concept, very possibly the first of its kind. 3) FiiO has plan for higher end market as well, but not till later this year or early next._

 

Hopefully they send out prototypes to trusted head-fiers


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully they send out prototypes to trusted head-fiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If so, I'd be very interested..I own both the E3 and E5 (and have bought them for friends) and I am in the market for a desktop amp, so it would be perfect


----------



## ImSyko

Which dealer ships fast to NYC? I'm tryin' to receive these before Friday? Anyone offer express shipping?

 (E5)

 Or is someone willing to part with theirs temporarily?


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... 2) E1's design is based on a very unique concept, very possibly the first of its kind._

 

Ooh, wonder what that could be... a photo of valve on the front of the casing to make the sound seem warmer?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh, wonder what that could be... a photo of valve on the front of the casing to make the sound seem warmer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, it is a photo of ice on the front of the casing that makes the sound colder.


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ E1's design is based on a very unique concept, very possibly the first of its kind._

 


 As I read those words I was thinking of some of the ideas I've been kicking around for making a nice integrated package out of a small amp and a Sansa Clip. That is someting I'd definately like to see.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Earwax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...for making a nice *integrated* package out of a small amp..._

 

My friend, that is the key word


----------



## Disengager

I just got the E5 today in the mail and I am pleasantly surprised at how much volume it adds to my denon D1001's when connected through my PC. My denon's have just a little bit more kick to them as well now, a nice bassy sound. It didn't do much to my JVC Marshmallows when connected to my ipod touch, however.

 For $18 dlvd I am very satisfied.


----------



## Makenshi

Just got mine as well. I got to say, for $11, I can't see how anyone can be displeased with this thing. When is the last time you saw a $11 device with rechargeable lithium battery? Hell, a pack of rechargeable batteries cost more than that!

 I find that if I leave my source at max volume and use E5's volume control exclusively I can get the hiss and rattle of my laptop's sound card inaudible. That alone is worth $11 to me.


----------



## Disengager

I have a question about the E5. Is it safe to leave it plugged into my PC's usb all the time (and power it down when I'm not using it) or will that drain the battery faster?


----------



## ClieOS

It won't drain the battery faster than normal, but keeping Li-ion battery in idle / bypass power all the time tends to degrade battery life faster.


----------



## ferraro25

Just got the E5, and I _*really*_ like it. 

 I had paragraphs written about its "light, clear sound" but then I realized I had been on two airplanes today, so I cleared my ears by covering my nose and trying to force air through it, and the lack of body to the sound disappeared. It sounds great and "correct" with the HD650, bass boost off.

 There really is no reason to get a more expensive amp than this unless you like paying extra $$$ for eq'ing, superfluous wiring and parts, and fancy boxes. I prefer the E5 to what I remember about my WooAudio6 ($600 tube amp, which I still own but is in its box right now; to summarize, it isn't worth the money unless you want to pay $600 for a neat-looking amp), which tended to overdo the thickness of sound at the cost of clarity with my HD650. The HD650 sounds "well-driven" out of the E5 - clear but with body, musical, awesome soundstaging, tons of detail, great separation, and perfectly balanced bass-mid-treble (unlike the WooAudio6). Just high quality all around.

 Buy this amp if you are skeptical about audiophile nonsense and be happy that you have amped your headphones properly. Heck, buy it if you aren't, and try not to let your judgment be clouded by your hundreds (or thousands) of $$$, overpriced amp that is probably not much better than the E5, if at all (unless you just like the coloration of the sound your expensive amp produces), sitting nearby.

 This, along with my WooAudio6, has proven to me that I was correct in the last 3 & 1/2-plus years to avoid amps and focus on headphones. My advice: buy the FiiO E5, forget about amping until your E5's battery no longer works, then buy another E5 or similar, cheap (<$50) amp. All along the way, spend money on headphones, which is where you'll get real, substantial changes in sound and sound quality.

 Or go electrostatic. Or both.


----------



## Makenshi

I've been pairing my E5 with the ES7 and CAL! that came in around the same time and didn't notice much of a difference in terms of SQ. Earlier today just used my E5 with my old CX500 after getting over the new headphones, and I must say, wow, they are great for canal phones! I'm not sure if it's placebo due to me having seen the E5 RMAA graph, but the bass sounds slightly rolled off and a bit muddier. Everything else though sounds better. There's more separation among instruments and clarity, and the biggest difference is that the soundstage opened up. This is especially noticeable during some piano tracks I listened to for some reason.

 Granted, it's not miles better (I can definitely A/B though, at least by volume-matching and switching source), but thrown in with the volume control and the bass mode EQ, I think the E5 is worth every penny of the $11 I spent on it.


----------



## samspotting

I used the e5 with my dt 770 250 ohms and they made a world of a difference. can't wait till my compass comes so i can test it out with a real amp.


 the e5's do nothing for my re2's from my sony nwz a818 though, i can't hear any difference.


----------



## dhp1161

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *samspotting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used the e5 with my dt 770 250 ohms and they made a world of a difference. can't wait till my compass comes so i can test it out with a real amp.


 the e5's do nothing for my re2's from my sony nwz a818 though, i can't hear any difference._

 

sorry but what is the compass?

 also i am highly considering to purchase the RE2's, do you know the PA2V2 amp?
 it is around 60$ and is the only amp im hearing good things about under 70$
 if you do know anything or own it, will it increase SQ with RE2's?

 if anyone else can help ty


----------



## zestinger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ferraro25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got the E5, and I *really* like it. 

 I had paragraphs written about its "light, clear sound" but then I realized I had been on two airplanes today, so I cleared my ears by covering my nose and trying to force air through it, and the lack of body to the sound disappeared. It sounds great and "correct" with the HD650, bass boost off.

 There really is no reason to get a more expensive amp than this unless you like paying extra $$$ for eq'ing, superfluous wiring and parts, and fancy boxes. I prefer the E5 to what I remember about my WooAudio6 ($600 tube amp, which I still own but is in its box right now; to summarize, it isn't worth the money unless you want to pay $600 for a neat-looking amp), which tended to overdo the thickness of sound at the cost of clarity with my HD650. The HD650 sounds "well-driven" out of the E5 - clear but with body, musical, awesome soundstaging, tons of detail, great separation, and perfectly balanced bass-mid-treble (unlike the WooAudio6). Just high quality all around.

 Buy this amp if you are skeptical about audiophile nonsense and be happy that you have amped your headphones properly. Heck, buy it if you aren't, and try not to let your judgment be clouded by your hundreds (or thousands) of $$$, overpriced amp that is probably not much better than the E5, if at all (unless you just like the coloration of the sound your expensive amp produces), sitting nearby.

 This, along with my WooAudio6, has proven to me that I was correct in the last 3 & 1/2-plus years to avoid amps and focus on headphones. My advice: buy the FiiO E5, forget about amping until your E5's battery no longer works, then buy another E5 or similar, cheap (<$50) amp. All along the way, spend money on headphones, which is where you'll get real, substantial changes in sound and sound quality.

 Or go electrostatic. Or both._

 

I'm glad to hear this about the E5. I ordered 2 - one for myself, and one for my brother who has an HD595. I own a K271. I've tried out two different moderately priced amps: total bithead and icon mobile, and I have to say that although there was both a marginal reduction in noise and a marginal increase in SQ, I had a hard time justifying the cost of the amp (the bithead was actually more than my 'phones). I'm hoping that the E5 will give the juice my AKGs thrive on at an extraordinarily reasonable price.

 Has anyone had direct experience with either of these two phones (K271 and HD595) and the E5? I know they are both relatively low-end cans, but they make my ears happy and my wallet happier.


----------



## silverskull

i am using a shure se310 and i just got my E5 recently.unfortunately, when i plug it into my phone and equip my shures on,to my disappointment, i hear baddd hissings and slight improvements to my earphones.can anyone please enlighten me?=(( i got it off a guy from ebay from a hongkong dealer for 15 AUD.will changing the mini-mini cable improve the performance of my E5?and besides that the volume control on my E5 doesnt seem to work...=(((


----------



## stasher1

Try raising the volume on your player to 75-85% and controlling the volume from the E5 and see if that reduces the hissing.


----------



## dhp1161

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stasher1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try raising the volume on your player to 75-85% and controlling the volume from the E5 and see if that reduces the hissing._

 

he said his volume doesnt work


----------



## silverskull

still hear some hissings though. =( just wondering if other amps like ibasso etc will have such problems?


----------



## silverskull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dhp1161* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_he said his volume doesnt work_

 

my apologies,it works just that i had to press them so many times to hear significant rise in volume thats why i thought it wasnt working.hhaha cheers


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *silverskull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_still hear some hissings though. =( just wondering if other amps like ibasso etc will have such problems?_

 

The E5 is actually one of the better behaved Chinese amps, as far as hissing with low impedance/high sensitivity goes. Seems the Chinese don't care much about those (for me very important) aspects. My iBasso T4 and Minibox-E+ hiss a lot more with the same phones than the E5. The only portable amp I have that is totally black (at reasonable volumes) is the Corda Headsix.


----------



## ClieOS

There are approximated 20 steps of volume on E5. If you can keep it in the lower 10 steps, then there shouldn't be too much hissing from the amp. If you still hear hissing in the first few steps of volume, then most likely it is from the your phone and not the amp.


----------



## silverskull

oh d'oh,dfkt im like you,i cant stand those hissings when no songs are played.just cant stand them.and i even thought of getting a D2 boaXD darn.guess i shouldnt then...besides the E5 dun do much to my 310's.i somehow prefer ampless than amped with the E5's with my earphones.i will try to lower down to the first few steps like u said clieos.cheers.get back to you when i have tried it.probably be getting a UEtf10 or SE530 nex month.any recommendations whether shud i get a D2 as well?


----------



## Kpalsm

The output jack of my E5 has either become loose or is grounding itself in certain positions. My Vibe's plug "wiggles" ever so slightly in the jack, and if it moves in one direction it sounds like listening to speakers that have been placed underwater, is the only way I can think of describing it. Maybe others know what I'm talking about?

 Has anyone else experienced this with their E5? Since I noticed last night that the E5 muddies up the sound a bit between my Vibes and E250, I'll probably just listen sans-amp until I can afford a T4 in about a month, unless I can find the motivation to try and fix my E5.


----------



## dfkt

"Underwater sound" usually means phase cancellations due to the left and right channels being shorted together.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Underwater sound" usually means phase cancellations due to the left and right channels being shorted together._

 

Sounds about right. Been a while since I've experienced it with real speakers, since my hi-fi system is back in Ontario with my parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can I open up the E5 and superglue the jack or something? Any experience with this? I seem to remember there being a thread somewhere (here or ABI) about the E200 having headphone jack problems, and how to fix them. Can't find it on ABI now, maybe it was here, but I was going to read that to get some possible insight into my problem.

 On a side note, had my E250 since it came out and no problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## ajjekko

Really improves my KSC75. Love my FiiO, but it makes a buzzing noise when charging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 so I can't listen to it while charging


----------



## MCC

I bought the E5/RE2 combo at Head-direct for only $50 early Tuesday morning and it shipped by noon that same day. Still waiting for it to arrive of course, but this is a STEAL compared to the normal retail of $125 for both.


----------



## you2

Does the E5 really have less noise than the E3 ?


----------



## dfkt

Very much so... the E5 is actually the lowest noise Chinese amp I've heard so far.


----------



## MCC

I just got my E5 + RE2 combo yesterday, and first impressions are very good. The RE2 really needs the E5 to shine- they sound thin without it. 

 So far I've found that my Thinkpad sounds best when paired with my Ultrasones while the RE2s greatly prefer my Zune with this amp. The E5 is more than powerful enough for the fullsize Ultrasone HFI-680s. As far as noise goes, I haven't noticed any with normal usage (source on max and the E5 for volume control). I'm surprised by the overall sound from such a small package although it obviously falls flat on its face next to my desktop setup. It had better not come close at this price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The RE2s are still burning in so no impressions yet.


----------



## shredder

For the price, I had to try it. Ordered from Head-Direct. Did not receive a confirm email yet, but it's the weekend.


----------



## shredder

I spoke too soon. Just got a tracking number from Head-Direct for my FiiO E5.


----------



## ulsanman

Ordered mine from MP4nation, I've been considering it for some time but now you get it paired with some new phones so I can try the phones cheaply!!!


----------



## Liljegren

I'm totally new to this amp-"scene".

 I just got a pair of Grado SR80s (Love them!) and was thinking of getting a smaller amp for it. Would this improve sound noticably from my computer and iPhone?


----------



## dhp1161

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Liljegren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm totally new to this amp-"scene".

 I just got a pair of Grado SR80s (Love them!) and was thinking of getting a smaller amp for it. Would this improve sound noticably from my computer and iPhone?_

 

whats the diff between SR80 and SR80i?


----------



## Liljegren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dhp1161* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the diff between SR80 and SR80i?_

 

No idea, I have the 80i though.


----------



## revolink24

New cables and cups.


----------



## macdaddy89

I just got a pair of JVC HA-RX700's.

 I will be using it mostly with my laptop and blackberry around my house.

 Do you think that the E5 will noticebly improve the sound clarity? 

 Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macdaddy89

Wait, What is the purpose of an amp?
 Does it increase sound quality or just volume? Because I listen to music at like the 50% margin... not too loud


----------



## Kpalsm

Depends on how you use it. If you use it out of your player's headphone jack it will most likely only increase the volume, but the extra power going to your headphones will likely help them reach their full potential and help squeeze more dynamics out of them, which makes music sound better. The E5 (as well as the iBasso T4 and others) does have a bass boost switch, so if you turn the bass boost on obviously it'll boost the bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you use what's called an LOD (line-out dock; if you have an iPod, you plug a special cable into the USB port on the iPod and the other end has a headphone jack that goes into your amp) it will likely signifigantly increase the sound quality, as it bypasses the (usually) cheap internal amplification of your player to a dedicated higher quality amplifyer (as well as having the same effects as the above paragraph).

 Hope that helps


----------



## macdaddy89

wait so if i listen to music at the "halfway volume" level the amp will do little?


----------



## Kpalsm

It will still drive your headphones with more power (doesn't depend on volume level) which will give a little bit better sound, depending on what headphones, amp and player you use, the difference could be insignificant or pretty noticable. Also it COULD make it sound WORSE depending on your equipment. It's all relative really. I noticed using the E5 with my V-moda Vibes and Sansa e250 made the bass sound a little muddy compared to just straight from the e250 to the Vibes (with bass boost off).


----------



## winwin

How would Gogear>E5>sr60i sound? Would that make it better or worse sounding?


----------



## so_cal_forever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It will still drive your headphones with more power (doesn't depend on volume level) which will give a little bit better sound, depending on what headphones, amp and player you use, the difference could be insignificant or pretty noticable. Also it COULD make it sound WORSE depending on your equipment. It's all relative really. I noticed using the E5 with my V-moda Vibes and Sansa e250 made the bass sound a little muddy compared to just straight from the e250 to the Vibes (with bass boost off)._

 

I get the same thing with the C240 if I have the deep bass on my PL30s on with the E3. When I turned them to clear bass, it tightened up and everything sounded better, but it's still a little muddy. I just got a Sansa Clip as well and by comparison, it's crazy how much better the clip combo sounds. I should have my E5 in a few days, and hopefully it at least plays nice with my C240, since thats 9gb against my Clip's 1gb.


----------



## TedwardRoberts

Anybody got advice on where the cheapest place to get one is? I'd like to get one, and I've got like.. exactly $20 to spend on it. Less is better!


----------



## stasher1

How about $18 shipped to your door?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/E5-Amplifier-A...634.m351.l1262

 This is the dealer I bought mine from. I paid $15.10 shipped/insured and had it in about a week. They've apparently had a price increase since then.


----------



## TedwardRoberts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stasher1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about $18 shipped to your door?

E5 Amplifier AMP 3.5mm Earphone Headphone FiiO MP3 MP4 on eBay, also Other, Headphones, Headsets, A V Accessories Cables, Electronics (end time 22-Jun-09 21:07:00 BST)

 This is the dealer I bought mine from. I paid $15.10 shipped/insured and had it in about a week. They've apparently had a price increase since then._

 

Not bad... ty


----------



## you2

I purchased one from this seller - price was 18ish. shipped promptly. Bit concern about longevity of this item given how the battery is setup but hopefully it will last a couple of years.

 One quick question - if I plug in the usb and turn it on at the same time does it charge while in use ?


----------



## TXMUSCLE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *you2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I purchased one from this seller - price was 18ish. shipped promptly. Bit concern about longevity of this item given how the battery is setup but hopefully it will last a couple of years.

 One quick question - if I plug in the usb and turn it on at the same time does it charge while in use ?_

 

yes, it does


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *you2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One quick question - if I plug in the usb and turn it on at the same time does it charge while in use ?_

 

Yeah, but myself and a few others have reported buzzing while doing this. YMMV.


----------



## ClieOS

Li-ion battery generally last less than 3 yrs under normal use, so don't expect E5 (or any Li-ion device) to work forever. Depends on the environment (mostly on temperature), Li-ion can degrade much faster and go out in less than a year.


----------



## Kimmy7

Hello, please forgive my ignorance but i cant seem to find a answer to my question. I have a cowon pmp with a headphone out (34mw + 34mw on 16ohms), but no line out. I have read many pages of the forum, where portable amplifiers are meant to be plugged in through a lineout, because the headphone out is already a amp? 

 Would there be a problem with plugging the amp into the headphone out? Also, im using a esw10jpn, but the volume stops increasing after 28 of 40. I've also read someoes post that says the e5 may decrease the sound quality. I love the current sound, but perhaps would like a little bit higher volume~


----------



## ClieOS

Here is just some thought I have regarding amping in a portable setting that you might find interesting.

 I think the obvious question is whether your Cowon has a volume limiter on it (all EU models have one as required by EU regulation).


----------



## dfkt

The volume limit on Cowon players is just via firmware - if you don't choose "Europe" at first startup (or reset them to defaults, then choose your region again) they perform to their full potential.


----------



## SerenityV

Well, I just got my FiiO in the mail...now I just need to get some better headphones. x_x


----------



## Kimmy7

Thank you ClieOs, that was an incredibly helpful article. I plan on getting a s9 direct from Korea so i can use their "full potential" . DFKT, my pmp was actually bought in korea as well, and i think its a korea only model~ so do you think this means that the headphones are at their maximum volume? (there is no distortion)


----------



## Mr C

I jsut had a few problems with my E5, the sound was disappearing when I moved the headphone plug.
 If anyone is having the same problem with either of the jack plugs on the E5, just take a thin peace of plastic or even a piece of paper.
 Open your E5 and put that piece on the female jack plug, it'll press the plug on the board preventing it from moving and ensuring the sound doesn't disappear every time you move your fiio.


----------



## heliuscc

DealExtreme: Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - Site-Wide Free Shipping (Page 1) seems to be very cheap for the E5, two weeks til you get it tho with DX.


----------



## Mr C

I got my E5 on deal extreme when it first came out, they are legit.
 Only took 8 days to deliver to france too.


----------



## sd2649

hey, I just purchased a Fiio E5 in-line amp. I was wondering if anyone has used a pair of Sony MDR-EX300 IEM's??? I am currently using them with my G1 (HTC Google Phone) and I love the sound, just would like a little more low-end and was hoping this would do the trick. I got a cheapo Koss EQ50 at wally-world and it hisses like crazy. The MDR-EX300's have a 16ohm impedance. Should I have a hissing problem?? 

 BTW, love the forum, I'm glad I found it! spent the past 3 solid hours digging around, lol!!


----------



## BIGHMW

Welcome to the show. 

 I must now warn you that this site will burn a significant hole in your wallet, so use careful discretion when accessorizing your gear, or you might have "too much" equipment and possibilities of how to use it.

 I was convinced by the folks here, to not only get a DAP (my NW-HD5 Walkman), but also (more than) a few accessories to go with it, but have some fun and join us in the new venture you are about to take in, and oh yeah, as I always like to say to newbies:



*This is your brain:* 









*This is your brain after joining Head-Fi and embracing their/our "sorry about your wallet" lifestyle:* 






 Any questions?

 If not, then ENJOY!!!

 Peace Out,

 Ray Jackson
 Head-Fi user ID: BIGHMW


----------



## Kpalsm

Welcome to Head-Fi, sd2649! Ray's warnings are fair; you can see the damage to my bank account in my signature (and I plan to spend at least another $100 within a week) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nonetheless, it'll be worth it! As long as you're at least somewhat as anal about sound as I am


----------



## MCC

More impressions- I'm AMAZED at how good my Ultrasone 680s sound with my Thinkpad W500's integrated audio via the E5. This amp makes an otherwise terrible source (noise, distortion) sing. The E5 allows me to use my laptop's Conexant/Analog Devices chip to its fullest and is a must have with this laptop. 

 This is now my semi-portable rig for when I'm away from my Stello/McIntosh combo. I can't recommend the E5 enough both for starters in this hobby and people like me who have already spent too much and want to cut the spending down a bit.


----------



## ChrisDeeson

A newbie question:

 My Specs:
 iPhone 3G + Koss Porta Pro

 Do you think a FiiO will increase the sound quality of my setup?
 Maybe some members made some expirients.....

 I first recognized it when I listened to the same tracks on iTunes of my laptop and then compared to my 3G there really is a difference especially in bass...
 I think thats normal...

 But I want my koss to sound like on my laptop or even better...

 Is the FiiO E5 my way to go?


 sorry for noobness...


----------



## jbarbier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChrisDeeson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A newbie question:

 My Specs:
 iPhone 3G + Koss Porta Pro

 Do you think a FiiO will increase the sound quality of my setup?
 Maybe some members made some expirients.....

 I first recognized it when I listened to the same tracks on iTunes of my laptop and then compared to my 3G there really is a difference especially in bass...
 I think thats normal...

 But I want my koss to sound like on my laptop or even better...

 Is the FiiO E5 my way to go?


 sorry for noobness..._

 

i'm sure it wouldn't hurt. are your portapros modified?


----------



## ChrisDeeson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbarbier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm sure it wouldn't hurt. are your portapros modified?_

 

No they aren't..
 I already bought the FiiO E5's

 What would be the effect on an amp, if they were modded?


----------



## aladdin

Any fastest way i can buy this E5 in Brisbane guys ?


----------



## Darkchaser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I jsut had a few problems with my E5, the sound was disappearing when I moved the headphone plug.
 If anyone is having the same problem with either of the jack plugs on the E5, just take a thin peace of plastic or even a piece of paper.
 Open your E5 and put that piece on the female jack plug, it'll press the plug on the board preventing it from moving and ensuring the sound doesn't disappear every time you move your fiio._

 

Do you mean to put it in the plug itself? Or just outside of the plug?? Sorry I'm just not sure. I'm having the same problem with my input jack. Very annoying that I lose sound when I move around.


----------



## Baines93

He is saying to dismantle the E5.

 Once inside, put a piece if paper on top of the headphone jack (in the E5).

 When put back together, the paper and the case will meet, and push the loose jack plug in the E5 down onto the board to make contact.


----------



## Lotharius

Got my Fiio e5 today and I got to say I'm quite impressed. The ATH-M50 don't lack bass in the first place IMHO but now they have it even more and I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it seems that SQ got better too compared to just ibook g4->m50.


----------



## Show Biz Kid

I ordered the Fiio E5 amp from DealExtreme yesterday. I live in Norway so I guess it will take a week or two before I will recieve it. Any of you guys have experience with buying from DealExtreme and when do you think I can expect to recieve the amp?

 I am planning to use Fiio E5 with my Ipod Classic 160gb - sendstation line out dock - and Grado SR 125(and maybe Sennheiser HD 201 - currently my only Closed cans)


----------



## Hab

I've been using my E5 LOD'd to my Classic 80gb with my HD497's for a week or so now and love it. My 497's were particularly hard to drive off the ipod alone but with the E5 there's power to spare. First post as well!


----------



## Kpalsm

Welcome to Head-Fi you two! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I bought my E5, I remember waiting anxiously for what seemed ages for my amp to get to me in Canada. I want to say it took maybe a month, but I don't remember (it was months ago and I've stopped using the amp since it malfunctioned). From what I can tell my experience isn't typical; shipping seems to usually be faster and the amp itself seems a reliable little piece of hardware. Either way, for the price and the use I got out of it, I can't complain about anything.


----------



## Jaawa

Yeah a warm welcome to Head-Fi Show Biz Kid and Hab!

 Sorry about your walle ... wait a minute, FiiO E5 isn't that expensive, these guys actually still control their urges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, maybe in the future we'll still be sorry for your wallets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those setups sound really nice, please do give us your thoughts on how the FiiO E5 performs with different 'phones, the higher the amount of opinions and experiences, the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (PS. I'm writing a comprehensive review on the FiiO E5, it'll be finished within the week.)


----------



## Baines93

My experience to the UK with DX has been 10-14/15 days I think


----------



## Show Biz Kid

Hi guys, and thanks for nice welcome and information. I'll just have to wait a couple of weeks for my E5 then. 

 Regarding my wallet...as long as this heafi thing is so fun, then it's okey isn't it?....??..


----------



## Lotharius

Well I ordered from DX too and it took like 2 weeks (HK->Estonia)


 One question about that E5 and connecting devices in general. The cables that came with the E5, are they any good or should I be seeking better one's ? Will there be any difference (I mean with my setup consisting of iPod 3.5 out->E5->M50) if I used some fancy cables instead the included ones ?

 BTW about that spending thing - today I thought about it and I guess I'll build myself a cMoyBB amp next probably after I go back to university in September. Nothing but free time then anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Already got the Altoids tin for it 

 And can anyone recommend a good LOD for iPod/iPhone ? I really don't know how to choose such a thing. Found one in DX too DealExtreme: $6.73 iPhone/iPhone 3G/iPod Data Port to USB + 3.5mm Audio Jack Adapter but since I've read from here and there that interconnects are very important then this thing's price makes me a bit wary.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lotharius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The cables that came with the E5, are they any good or should I be seeking better one's ? Will there be any difference (I mean with my setup consisting of iPod 3.5 out->E5->M50) if I used some fancy cables instead the included ones ?_

 

No, all cables sound the same, there is no audible difference. The included one might have less shielding against EM/RF interference, but there really should be no difference at all concerning its audio reproduction qualities.


----------



## Kpalsm

The cable I use is a Cardas HPI 6" dual right angle plug cable, was $20 off eBay. When I buy a (new) amp I plan to get a Sendstation Pocketdock for my iPod. I don't think the $20 FiiO E5 would justify spending three times that amount on a LOD setup (at least thats about what mine would cost). You could try that $7 one from DX but I can't vouch for it's reliability or build quality, not to mention it's currently sold out.


----------



## Jaawa

I have several mini-to-mini cables, one that's from Meier-Audio (probably QABLES cable), one from iriver (don't know what make it could be), one from Creative and then the one that came with the FiiO E5. They're all good quality stuff, the QABLES (probably) is more rigid and so perhaps better shielded, so I use it, but I cannot notice any difference in sound. I use the best cables I have or can get for a reasonable price, but I will not spend more than $100 bucks on any cable, good shielding and conductive material just doesn't cost more than that. Of course I do understand that spending a lot of money on a superb quality cable will reassure you that you've got one of the best cables, and it can make you happy. That's completely fine, because you should do what you want, not what others say you're supposed to, otherwise it isn't your HiFi-truth


----------



## Gbjerke

Hah, en Norske. Don't expect too much from the Fiio, it does what it can for 15 bucks. Get the iBasso LOD, what is it, CB03? You get both a LOD to mini in one piece. And its quite cheap, atleast better than 60 bucks.. And as well, its probably more worth it buying/building a better (and more expensive) amp, instead of spending money on an expensive cable.


----------



## Baines93

I have noticed a change in sound signiture in headphone cables, but don't think a cable between a player and an amp changes the sound signiture much, if at all.


----------



## Aynjell

I wanted to come into this thread and share a discovery of mine:

 Using an actual mini-usb wall charger is a much better solution for the FiiO e5 than the usb based charging cable. I got a LOT of electrical noise when using the cable that was included, I borrowed my girlfriend's blackberry cable and almost no noticeable noise. I highly reccomend a wallcharger for these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to find one for myself simply because of this.


----------



## LebCa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wanted to come into this thread and share a discovery of mine:

 Using an actual mini-usb wall charger is a much better solution for the FiiO e5 than the usb based charging cable. I got a LOT of electrical noise when using the cable that was included, I borrowed my girlfriend's blackberry cable and almost no noticeable noise. I highly reccomend a wallcharger for these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to find one for myself simply because of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just came on today to ask about the horrible electrical noise. I knew I had to be doing something wrong or maybe my unit was a dud. (it was $4.95 on ebay, brand new).

 But alas, I unplugged the usb cable from the E5 and no more electrical noise. So either it's meant to not be charging while I use it, or it's meant to be charging with a wall charger. I'm going to be getting a wall charger like you.

 Now I gotta listen to it so I can add it to my review of the RE0. I think I saw someone's post on here saying it made the RE0's less exciting? So far I think I agree with that poster.


----------



## ceekay84

I have problems turning the thing on and off. I have to repeatedly press the Power button to turn it on and same thing happens when I want to turn it off. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ceekay84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have problems turning the thing on and off. I have to repeatedly press the Power button to turn it on and same thing happens when I want to turn it off. Anyone else have this problem?_

 

Mine works fine, although I gotta hold it down to go off.


----------



## ofnir

Hello, guys, i'm new here.

 just got the e5 last week after trying my friend's, before that i use the e3.

 the difference is quite a lot compared the e3, specially the bass and the treble section.

 most likely about the power button ( they should have add it in the e3 )

 currently i'm using soner W890-e5-audio technica sq5

 i'm seeing review that cowon d2+ have a really high output power, should i still use the e5 after i get the d2+, or it won't do any difference, considering d2+ already have a high output ?

 thanks


----------



## Kpalsm

It'll still add additional volume to the output of the D2+, but I can't say how it will affect sound quality; if it will sound better or worse. Bass boost from the E5 will obviously boost the bass, if that interests you. Sometimes a song needs a little boost IMO.


----------



## ofnir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It'll still add additional volume to the output of the D2+, but I can't say how it will affect sound quality; if it will sound better or worse. Bass boost from the E5 will obviously boost the bass, if that interests you. Sometimes a song needs a little boost IMO._

 

thanks, for the answer

 and, i think you're right, more bass is good

 i'll get back after i get my hand on a d2

 thanks, again


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ofnir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks, for the answer

 and, i think you're right, more bass is good

 i'll get back after i get my hand on a d2

 thanks, again_

 

My pleasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet


----------



## ofnir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My pleasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes, there goes this month's salary again.

 it was so much fun when i'm happy using soner w890 and oem earphone.

 now, a bit happier, but my wallet is colder ( this happens to you guys too ? )

 thanks


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ofnir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now, a bit happier, but my wallet is colder ( this happens to you guys too ? )_

 

Yes....yes it does. In fact I just got paid and I'm trying to talk myself out of spending almost all of it.


----------



## tcchuin

what's usage of amplifier?will it improve the sound quality?i'm going to buy it to use with my creative EP830..


----------



## aj-kun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aladdin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any fastest way i can buy this E5 in Brisbane guys ?_

 

i think Headphonic | Australian Headphone Specialists: Buy Etymotic, Alessandro, Audio Technica, Ultimate Ears, Talisman, Meier Audio and more might be the best for u


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tcchuin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's usage of amplifier?will it improve the sound quality?i'm going to buy it to use with my creative EP830.._

 

I'm going out on a whim and say that you'll probably won't find much improvement in sound quality. Volume (and bass) will be more plentiful. If you want an increase in sound quality, get a better pair of earphones/IEMs - the improvement is greater than from amping.

 I've just ordered an e5 (couldn't wait until the e7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I've been wondering how people are connecting it to their iPods? Are you guys using the headphone socket or the line-out? The headphone out on my iPod classic is absolutely mullered by the headphone output on my laptop so I'll be interested in hearing some thoughts on this matter as I don't have a LOD at hand.


----------



## babar6

Hi all!

 My problem is that there's no mic input on my computer, but only a line-in.
 Would that amp enable me to use a mic through the line-in?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *babar6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all!

 My problem is that there's no mic input on my computer, but only a line-in.
 Would that amp enable me to use a mic through the line-in?_

 

Line-out, _not_ line-in.

 Line-out on PC is often the same as Speaker-out, lime-green colored mini socket where you connect your computer speaker to.


----------



## headfever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tcchuin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's usage of amplifier?will it improve the sound quality?i'm going to buy it to use with my creative EP830.._

 

Please be aware, the amp has 3 grades； low end ,medium range, and high end. The low end amp usually can increase the volume, some times focus on the bass. the high end amp usually not only can boost the power but also can make the music more musical. 

 So you will have your idea which category to option.


----------



## headfever

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm going out on a whim and say that you'll probably won't find much improvement in sound quality. Volume (and bass) will be more plentiful. If you want an increase in sound quality, get a better pair of earphones/IEMs - the improvement is greater than from amping.

 I've just ordered an e5 (couldn't wait until the e7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I've been wondering how people are connecting it to their iPods? Are you guys using the headphone socket or the line-out? The headphone out on my iPod classic is absolutely mullered by the headphone output on my laptop so I'll be interested in hearing some thoughts on this matter as I don't have a LOD at hand.

 

_

 My opinion is it should be very carefully to pair the IEM. for the low end amp usually amplify the volume and the noise at the same time.


----------



## headfever

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gbjerke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Hah, en Norske. Don't expect too much from the Fiio, it does what it can for 15 bucks. Get the iBasso LOD, what is it, CB03? You get both a LOD to mini in one piece. And its quite cheap, atleast better than 60 bucks.. And as well, its probably more worth it buying/building a better (and more expensive) amp, instead of spending money on an expensive cable.

 

_

 you are ritht, I like to say what you get is what you pay. 

 There is no strange that the higher grade portable earphon amplifier priced at several hundred dollars ( IQUBE V2 for USD650), And with this price, there are still a lot of customers desire to get it.

 My experience is begine from the middle range device to save time and money to upgrade to higher grade equipment.


----------



## PointZero

Has anyone ever put the bass boost switch between off and on? Dead in the center, there is a third "mode" if you will. The volume is higher, the vocals and mids are much more pronounced.


----------



## ofnir

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PointZero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone ever put the bass boost switch between off and on? Dead in the center, there is a third "mode" if you will. The volume is higher, the vocals and mids are much more pronounced._

 

yes, i've tried that by accident, it really boost the vocal, if only it can boost the vocal and bass at the same time

 guess we'll have to wait for E7 ( hopefully there'll be this feature )


----------



## cardozo

Hello

 What can I say about this little device is that it is awesome. He is a little weak when used in conjunction with a heavier phone, like my Philips HP 1000, but it works wonderfully well together with my PortaPro. This is a set shooter. It also goes well with my Audio-Technica CK7 and, lastly, with my Audio-Technica CK32 (this phone is horrible and no amplifier will do miracles with it).

 The rest of the set-up is composed of player Sansa Fuse and Canare cable connecting the amplifier to Fuse.

 Cheers,

 Peter


----------



## stevenswall

I have had the same problem (with the unit not turning off on the first power button press). I fixed this by pushing on the left most edge of the power button, and rolling the pressure to the right until it turns off. Works most of the time!


----------



## raccoon

I tried to use the Fiio e5 with my JVC FX500 connected to the line out of my iPhone 3GS. There is a tremendous hiss, even with the Fiio at the lowest possible volume setting. The iPhone's amp is practically silent in comparison. A bit disappointing, but it is fairly cheap.


----------



## MaoDi

Can't wait for the E7 =)...very very soon. Just a couple more months to go...


----------



## tom_3_21

I tried the third mode (between bass boost and Flat) and wow, interesting, vocals are much louder, sounds good.


----------



## ackers07

Yeah I just tried it too. Definitely interesting. Hidden or accidental feature?


----------



## chicaman

where can u find the cheapest Fiio E5?


----------



## fuzhenyun

[_QUOTE=chicaman;5966165]where can u find the cheapest Fiio E5?[/QUOTE]_

 you can get it at Head direct. refer to the main sponsor column.


----------



## Aynjell

Head-Direct is where I bought my FiiO, albeit indirectly through Amazon.


----------



## headfever

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Head-Direct is where I bought my FiiO, albeit indirectly through Amazon.

 

_


 I ensure you Mr BIAN is a good guy to deal with, he is very passion and active.


----------



## SchneiderStudios

FiiO E5 ftw!! i always put the bass boost for my Denon D2k's, they need all the juice they can get.


----------



## fatman

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaawa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Yeah a warm welcome to Head-Fi Show Biz Kid and Hab!

 Sorry about your walle ... wait a minute, FiiO E5 isn't that expensive, these guys actually still control their urges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, maybe in the future we'll still be sorry for your wallets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those setups sound really nice, please do give us your thoughts on how the FiiO E5 performs with different 'phones, the higher the amount of opinions and experiences, the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (PS. I'm writing a comprehensive review on the FiiO E5, it'll be finished within the week.)

 

_

 I couldn't wait for reading your write up. I want to know did you ever hook E5 to HD 600? How about it to boost the high impedance phones? Thanks.


----------



## fatman

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *so_cal_forever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I get the same thing with the C240 if I have the deep bass on my PL30s on with the E3. When I turned them to clear bass, it tightened up and everything sounded better, but it's still a little muddy. I just got a Sansa Clip as well and by comparison, it's crazy how much better the clip combo sounds. I should have my E5 in a few days, and hopefully it at least plays nice with my C240, since thats 9gb against my Clip's 1gb.

 

_

 The muddy problem is the mark of low end amplifier.


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't wait for reading your write up. I want to know did you ever hook E5 to HD 600? How about it to boost the high impedance phones? Thanks._

 

I'm terribly sorry about the long wait, I've managed to test and write little bits during the past few weekends, but I'm just so overcome by my studies and work. I've let you people down, by not finishing my reviews of the E5 and the CX 380 Sport II, but I'll deliver, today I have the whole evening to write up, and also some parts of the weekend, so expect the review very soon. This time for real. I apologize to those who have been waiting for my review.

 I did hook the E5 to my HD 650 and to my D2000, as a sneakpeek I'll tell you that the performance of the E5 with both those big phones, the other high- and the other low-impedance, isn't too shabby, actually it does great IMHO.

 I'll get to work now, and by sunday, you'll hear all about my experiences of the past couple months. Cheers.

*EDIT. here we are, I took my time, but I'm happy that I got the document done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/cx-...review-442546/*


----------



## Ricelord4

Hi everyone. I'm new to head-fi, but I've been crawling on here while I was researching what headphones to get for the ~$100 price range. I finally decided on a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro's, and have been listening to them almost non-stop for about a week.

 I thought about getting a Cmoy amp from eBay, but then I saw the FiiO E5 on Amazon. It looked just like my brother's iPod Shuffle, had a rechargeable Li-Ion battery, and I saw graphs from http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/p...roduct-382627/.

 That is when I decided to take the "plunge" and order one for $17.42 USD on DealExtreme. I hope it comes in soon since I've been using my Creative SBS340 speakers to drive my headphones, and while it sounds better than using just my sound card, it still sounds like crap.


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricelord4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi everyone. I'm new to head-fi, but I've been crawling on here while I was researching what headphones to get for the ~$100 price range. I finally decided on a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro's, and have been listening to them almost non-stop for about a week.

 I thought about getting a Cmoy amp from eBay, but then I saw the FiiO E5 on Amazon. It looked just like my brother's iPod Shuffle, had a rechargeable Li-Ion battery, and I saw graphs from http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/p...roduct-382627/.

 That is when I decided to take the "plunge" and order one for $17.42 USD on DealExtreme. I hope it comes in soon since I've been using my Creative SBS340 speakers to drive my headphones, and while it sounds better than using just my sound card, it still sounds like crap._

 

A warm welcome to Head-Fi!

 The E5 is a very good place to start your journey into the world of proper audio enjoyment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Please do tell us of your experiences with the amp, once you get familiar with it, cheers.


----------



## Kpalsm

What he said, welcome! You're one of us now...


----------



## Andy Huang

First post! In fact, registered today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I got myself a Fiio E5 a few months back after reading reviews and suggestions online.
 Today, by chance, I was searching for specs again, and I noticed that on my box, it said:
  Quote:


 Frequency Response: 10Hz ~ 100KHz 
 

But the new specs says:
  Quote:


 Frequency Response: 10Hz ~ 60KHz 
 

Did anyone else noticed the change? Does anyone know if there is any difference in product quality? Yes, it is a cheap toy amp, but I'd have to lose it and have to replace with one of lesser spec... (Yes, I'm fully aware I won't be able to hear 35KHz of my headphones, let along the 60KHz new specs, as well as the 100KHz old specs, but I'm a bit of a geek like that with specs)

 Edit:
 PS: Can't wait for E7!


----------



## Ricelord4

Thanks Jaawa and Kpalsm for the warm welcome! I'll definitely comment on how I think of it. Who knows, it might end up being on FiiO's website for product reviews?

 Andy: Maybe the product demos were also 100 Hz, and you just happened to get one? Either way, I hope that you enjoy em!


----------



## Andy Huang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricelord4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Andy: Maybe the product demos were also 100 Hz, and you just happened to get one? Either way, I hope that you enjoy em!_

 

I don't think I was lucky enough to get a product demo unit... After all, it's been so long since product release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the manufacture website did say 100KHz for quite some time as well, really have no idea what happened there. Google cache actually shows August 21st copy for the official product page, and it showed 100KHz still!

 I enjoy them, yes, but only when I'm out and using iPhone as source -- crappy/mediocre source doesn't exactly get better with toy amp though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- but when I'm at home, I use my Super Pro USB DAC 707 instead... Much more of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 experience


----------



## ClieOS

I check FiiO Chinese site and it said 100kHz, but the English site said 60kHz. In any case, I don't think it really matters which is more correct.


----------



## dfkt

Those "specs" are complete bullsh*t. The E5 rolls off above 20kHz just like most other amps. Not that it matters, especially on a portable player that has rolled off treble as well.

RightMark Audio Analyzer test: comparison


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those "specs" are complete bullsh*t. The E5 rolls off above 20kHz just like most other amps. Not that it matters, especially on a portable player that has rolled off treble as well._

 

Roll off, but at that rate (<-2dB from 10kHz to 40kHz) it is not very significant, especially if you consider anything further up from 20kHz is not that important.

 However, I do agree that most spec are complete trash.


----------



## Markachy

Hi all!

 Like Ricelord I have been trawling a bit recently around various audiophile sites looking for some advice on decent, cheap (ah the student life) in ear headphones for my Creative Zen.

 Ended up plumping for the Sennheiser CX500's, only cost me £17. Good choice?

 On topic, I was wondering would there be any real advantage of hooking up an E5 to these earphones and mp3 player? Will probably get a Sansa Clip pretty soon too, what about for that player?

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## holden4th

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricelord4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi everyone. I'm new to head-fi, but I've been crawling on here while I was researching what headphones to get for the ~$100 price range. I finally decided on a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro's, and have been listening to them almost non-stop for about a week.

 I thought about getting a Cmoy amp from eBay, but then I saw the FiiO E5 on Amazon. It looked just like my brother's iPod Shuffle, had a rechargeable Li-Ion battery, and I saw graphs from http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/p...roduct-382627/.

 That is when I decided to take the "plunge" and order one for $17.42 USD on DealExtreme. I hope it comes in soon since I've been using my Creative SBS340 speakers to drive my headphones, and while it sounds better than using just my sound card, it still sounds like crap._

 

I have HD 280s and realised soon after buying them that they have an extremely neutral sound and while the bass is very accurate it didn't pack the punch it should have. I bought the E3 and shortly after that the E5. The E5 certainly does the trick and also makes these cans less fatiguing. The bass has more punch but never gets muddy. This little amp is a great addition and really shows how good the 280s actually are. I am delighted with the sound from HD 280s via my MP3 and PC. I was also very impressed with what they did from the digital output of my Marantz CD player.


----------



## bass_nut

may i share my FiiO E3 and FiiO E5 photos
















 E5 matched well with an oversampling usb dac





 E3 and E5 for me and my family





 for my friends





 for me again


----------



## So_Sweet

I just ordered my Fiio e5, from mp4nation.

 Can't wait for it to arrive!, going to use it with my Shure Scl3-K


----------



## Ricelord4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *holden4th* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have HD 280s and realised soon after buying them that they have an extremely neutral sound and while the bass is very accurate it didn't pack the punch it should have. I bought the E3 and shortly after that the E5. The E5 certainly does the trick and also makes these cans less fatiguing. The bass has more punch but never gets muddy. This little amp is a great addition and really shows how good the 280s actually are. I am delighted with the sound from HD 280s via my MP3 and PC. I was also very impressed with what they did from the digital output of my Marantz CD player._

 

That's good news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love these headphones, they're very accurate, even with the bass. But they really don't give that thumping feeling that I've gotten with even a cheap pair of Sony's. I know the HD 280 has the ability to really push nice sound, but I guess it's dependent on the amp. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dC0m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_may i share my FiiO E3 and FiiO E5 photos

 for my friends





_

 

May I be your friend?


----------



## philip1

Just ordered my e5 last night I hope its as good as you all say. It has to be better than my E-bay mint tin amp.


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dC0m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May I be your friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

surely sir dCOm


----------



## Baines93

Meeee tooooo!


----------



## bass_nut

i am most honored to be acepted as your friend ... cheers !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another photo of a very much used little giant amp


----------



## proteuskim

I can't part with my FiiO E5s. I only have 3 unlike bassnut. but I can't listen to anything without it being involved. Maybe I'm sick. but it adds that extra bass kick that i need in all my music. even if i grab my lisa iii to listen to, i still need the FiiO E5 directly connected to my iPod and then running to the Lisa III then to my headphones. I tried even running my RSA hornet that way. My theory was that whatever amp was connected to my iPod LOD would become my source thus improving the SQ that is being run to the final amp and then to my headphones. I know I'm probably completely wrong and the SQ will only be as good as my weakest component but that will always be my iPod until i get the RedWine mod. The FiiO E5 sounds the best to me as a source. Everything else sounds a little lean. I am a self-professed BASSHEAD. I dont know where im going with this. Just love my E5. Just love it.
 yes.


----------



## dfkt

Lisa III, RSA Hornet! You sure keep your FiiO in good company. Keep the bass thumpin'...


----------



## Ricelord4

Hey everyone! I just received my FiiO E5 in the mail today, after waiting 2 weeks for them to get here (btw, DealExtreme is great to do business with, but you do have a little bit of a wait since it ships from Hong Kong). It was $17.41 USD last time I checked. Anyway, so I opened it, and inspected the contents:

 The amp
 A short male-to-male 3.5mm cord w/ L end
 A longer male-to-male 3.5mm cord
 Mini USB charger cable

 First thing I noticed was just how small this thing is. It's about the same thickness as an iPod Nano 2nd Gen, just shorter. The build quality's pretty good - feels like a solid piece of metal, and the buttons have a good click feel to them. I turned it on just fine, and it took me a couple of seconds, and a little bit of worry/panic, to figure out that you have to hold the Power button down to turn it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I grabbed my iPod Nano, hooked it up with the short cord, and played it. I kept switching the Bass Boost and Regular modes on and off, and I definitely noticed a marked improvement in lower frequencies with Bass Boost. Nothing too exaggerated with my Sennheiser HD 280 pro's, but I could definitely notice that it filled the lower range with some much needed "push." Also, volume was increased - it seems that with my iPod Nano set to a certain volume, and the amp max volume, it increased the perceived volume by ~40-50%. No hiss or perceivable distortion, and nothing muddy sounding, although my ears need to readjust to the way things sound now.

 The sound that comes out of the E5 - this is how I imagined the Sennheiser HD 280 pros to actually sound. Nothing more, and nothing less. Definitely worth the $17.41 for the E5! Now to lie in bed and listen to my iPod.


----------



## holden4th

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricelord4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey everyone! I just received my FiiO E5 in the mail today, after waiting 2 weeks for them to get here (btw, DealExtreme is great to do business with, but you do have a little bit of a wait since it ships from Hong Kong). It was $17.41 USD last time I checked. Anyway, so I opened it, and inspected the contents:

 The amp
 A short male-to-male 3.5mm cord w/ L end
 A longer male-to-male 3.5mm cord
 Mini USB charger cable

 First thing I noticed was just how small this thing is. It's about the same thickness as an iPod Nano 2nd Gen, just shorter. The build quality's pretty good - feels like a solid piece of metal, and the buttons have a good click feel to them. I turned it on just fine, and it took me a couple of seconds, and a little bit of worry/panic, to figure out that you have to hold the Power button down to turn it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I grabbed my iPod Nano, hooked it up with the short cord, and played it. I kept switching the Bass Boost and Regular modes on and off, and I definitely noticed a marked improvement in lower frequencies with Bass Boost. Nothing too exaggerated with my Sennheiser HD 280 pro's, but I could definitely notice that it filled the lower range with some much needed "push." Also, volume was increased - it seems that with my iPod Nano set to a certain volume, and the amp max volume, it increased the perceived volume by ~40-50%. No hiss or perceivable distortion, and nothing muddy sounding, although my ears need to readjust to the way things sound now.

 The sound that comes out of the E5 - this is how I imagined the Sennheiser HD 280 pros to actually sound. Nothing more, and nothing less. Definitely worth the $17.41 for the E5! Now to lie in bed and listen to my iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to agree as I also bought the E5 to power my HD280s. I vary my use of the bass boost depending on the music. I certainly turn it off for solo piano as it does change the texture in way that is not really flattering. What I really like about the E5 is how smooth yet involving it makes the music. I'm going to have to get one for work!

 BTW, with amplification the 280s are a top notch headphone. What I like is the neutrality - the 280s add very little to the original sonic signature - and the accuracy of the bass, now that I can hear it. THis is best tested with organ music.


----------



## Ricelord4

^ Yeah, I've been playing with the switch, and I noticed there's yet another "hidden" mode on it. If normal is the left side, and bass boost is the right side, there's a "middle" setting that boosts midrange gains, it's pretty interesting but I figured that it wasn't intentional. I think I actually read about it while crawling through here somewhere.

 Hmmm, does anyone know if there are cases or skins for these things? I had it clipped to my jacket, but it fell off, and I nicked it on the ground a little bit >:|. I was thinking that it's pretty similar in shape to the iPod Shuffle 2nd gen, so maybe buying a silicone skin and making a hole in it so that the 3.5mm jack on the other side can go through would work.


----------



## voltraizer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am most honored to be acepted as your friend ... cheers !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another photo of a very much used little giant amp



_

 

nice photography sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 E5 + E3 user here.....
 it's practically quality music with my ipod anytime anywhere with this little giant!


----------



## grego9198

Just ordered my E5 off dealextreme, can't wait for it to arrive so I can try it out with my 325is, marshmallows and ksc-75s. Hopefully the AV adapter I bought off DX will work as a LOD for my iphone.


----------



## ClieOS

Here is a silver version of the E5, planned to release this month. Also, FiiO starts making slim LOD for iPod / iPhone as well.


----------



## dfkt

For a redesign, I wish they would swap the volume rocker with the power button and bass slider. The volume rocker is really awkward to operate, being located that close to the headphone plug.

 I guess you could easily make that silver version on your own, with enough acetone.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a redesign, I wish they would swap the volume rocker with the power button and bass slider. The volume rocker is really awkward to operate, being located that close to the headphone plug.

 I guess you could easily make that silver version on your own, with enough acetone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would put the bass switch underneath and move the power and volume control further away from the socket. Anyway, moving switches requires redesign of the PCB and not likely to happen.

 The black color is actually anodized aluminum layer and not paint. You will need to remove the whole layer of aluminum with sander before turning it to silver color.


----------



## philip1

My e5 arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the right channel was non functional. I disassembled the unit to find a cold joint on the output plug. 5 minutes later fully functional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will admit my ears are not as good as they used to be (20 years as a metal fabricator) but I think this has warmed the midrange a bit on my QP's and my cheapies well it has helped to crisp them a bit.


----------



## So_Sweet

My E5 Also came today, I just made a video on how it looked like when it came.
 I LOVE MY FIRST AMP! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

YouTube - FiiO E5


----------



## barleyguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *So_Sweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My E5 Also came today, I just made a video on how it looked like when it came.
 I LOVE MY FIRST AMP! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

YouTube - FiiO E5_

 

Cool.

 Mine doesn't say 'Nationite Edition' on the side of it. What's that all about?


----------



## revolink24

And why do you have what appears to be the loudest recording in history on there. That sounds terrible.


----------



## So_Sweet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *barleyguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool.

 Mine doesn't say 'Nationite Edition' on the side of it. What's that all about?_

 

Uh, i ordered it from mp4nation, so I'm not sure.. This thing feels cheap though... I kind of regret ordering it from them.. took 2 weeks to come, and the clip is like kinda loose.. So i use it solely for my speakers.

 My iBasso T4 is here already, but I wasn't home so I have to get it tomorrow.

 Oh and the T4 only took 3 days to come.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *barleyguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool.

 Mine doesn't say 'Nationite Edition' on the side of it. What's that all about?_

 

E3 and E5 sold by MP4 Nation are rebranded to suit the company own's lineup of Nationite products.


----------



## Menasor

Hey guys,

 I was looking at decent cheap amps and came across the Fiio E5. Did come google searches and it brought me here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm currently using the headphone jack of my z5500 and it definitely does not provide enough juice for my Sennheiser HD555's. I get much less bass from the z5500 headphone jack compared to my Onkyo SR705 receiver.

 Would the E5 be enough to power my HD555's? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menasor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,

 I was looking at decent cheap amps and came across the Fiio E5. Did come google searches and it brought me here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm currently using the headphone jack of my z5500 and it definitely does not provide enough juice for my Sennheiser HD555's. I get much less bass from the z5500 headphone jack compared to my Onkyo SR705 receiver.

 Would the E5 be enough to power my HD555's? Thanks in advance guys!_

 

The HD555's (I'm using them right now) are said to not really need much amplification, but I don't see an E5 adding a lot to these. I never did try using my E5 with them, but I would guess it would add a bit more volume to them. I can't imagine an E5 adding too much in the way of dynamics or headroom to the HD555's, but like I said, I never did try (and now I can't because the E5 died a couple months after I got it and I never bothered to get a new one). It's only like $20, you could always try it out and let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Also, welcome to Head-Fi, sorry in advance about your wallet.


----------



## Menasor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The HD555's (I'm using them right now) are said to not really need much amplification, but I don't see an E5 adding a lot to these. I never did try using my E5 with them, but I would guess it would add a bit more volume to them. I can't imagine an E5 adding too much in the way of dynamics or headroom to the HD555's, but like I said, I never did try (and now I can't because the E5 died a couple months after I got it and I never bothered to get a new one). It's only like $20, you could always try it out and let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Also, welcome to Head-Fi, sorry in advance about your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok thanks! I went ahead and ordered the E5 from Dealextreme. Hopefully it comes soon. I'll definitely report back with my findings.


----------



## Kpalsm

And it begins! Muahahaha...


----------



## Menasor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And it begins! Muahahaha...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Heh don't worry. Those guys at the avsforum got to me first


----------



## Menasor

By the way, for those who ordered from Dealextreme, how long did it take for the package to arrive?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menasor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, for those who ordered from Dealextreme, how long did it take for the package to arrive?_

 

Two factors: whether DX has stock or not and how long it takes for regular airmail to travel from HK to your location.

 Once DX shipped your item, they will send you an email. Only till you received that email that it means your E5 is shipped. In my experience, it usually takes a weeks or so for major destinations by airmail with a small package (assuming you didn't order some other big items), but it can take over two weeks if you are in rural area.


----------



## Menasor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two factors: whether DX has stock or not and how long it takes for regular airmail to travel from HK to your location.

 Once DX shipped your item, they will send you an email. Only till you received that email that it means your E5 is shipped. In my experience, it usually takes a weeks or so for major destinations by airmail with a small package (assuming you didn't order some other big items), but it can take over two weeks if you are in rural area._

 

ok thanks ClieOS. Do you happen to know how long before they come back in stock if it says "pre-order"?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menasor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ok thanks ClieOS. Do you happen to know how long before they come back in stock if it says "pre-order"?_

 

DX has been listing E5 as 'pre-order' since the beginning on this thread and you can imagine how long it has been. Anyway, they do have stock, just too lazy to update the product description (not DX's strong point anyway)


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menasor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh don't worry. Those guys at the avsforum got to me first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Lol I'm on there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menasor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, for those who ordered from Dealextreme, how long did it take for the package to arrive?_

 

I ordered mine right after it came out so it took just under a month to get to me in Canada, but I imagine that was a supply/demand problem, not their usual.


----------



## descendent87

Just got mine today, loving it so far.


----------



## Double C

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Menasor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, for those who ordered from Dealextreme, how long did it take for the package to arrive?_

 

I ordered from DE and it came in about 3-4 weeks. Well worth the wait for the price.

 Enjoy.


----------



## grego9198

Received mine yesterday from Deal Extreme, took about 2 weeks which is on par for them. Hooked it up to the AV output adapter (acting as an LOD on my iPhone) I bought for a few bucks off deal extreme. Sounded pretty good with my sr325is. Listening to it right now at work with my JVC marshmallows. 

 Once I get my gamma1/2/mini3 combo going I'll have something to compare it to.


----------



## Menasor

It looks like my E5 is now being packaged. It should be here within 2 weeks. I'll report back with my thoughts.


----------



## WCUCEM

Looking at getting one of the E5s for use with my AKG 240s (55 ohm) and my SoundMAGIC PL50s. Any opinons on how much this little amp will effect the sound quality ?

 P.S. Zune 80gig as a source as well as my laptop sound card.


----------



## Baines93

If someone could help that'd be great...

 Took the clip off, opening it up to have a look. Problem is, can't get it back on!

 What is the best method? Have I got the spring in the wrong way? Nothing works!

 Any tips on getting the clip on would be great. Need to use it again in a few hours!

 Thanks in advance!

 Matt


----------



## ClieOS

Just force the spring back into position by placing it into the socket and press the clip on it very hard (beware the spring might flight away). The two arms of the spring should be facing outward (where you compress the clip to open).


----------



## Baines93

So you just sit the spring on top of the usb socket hosuing, compress the spring together so both arms are on the USB socket side, and slot the clip in?


----------



## Menasor

My E5 shipped today. Can't wait! Looks like the delay was due to the Hong Kong holiday.


----------



## slntdth93

ordered one today
 too bad there is no LOD included (probably will take a while to get into DX and FP inventory)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you just sit the spring on top of the usb socket hosuing, compress the spring together so both arms are on the USB socket side, and slot the clip in?_

 

My usual method is to put the spring in the socket first, then put the clip on top, slowly press the whole 'sandwich' down and make sure the spring won't come flighting out. Once the whole things are compressed, I just slot the screw back in.


----------



## Scrivs

Hi all,

 I have a question about the FiiO E5 headphone amp and I was hoping any of you could help me with it.

 I recently bought a pair of Jays s-Jays earphones for their bass response, but sometimes they earphones give a cracking and distorted sound when I play certain songs that have alot of bass.
 They have a frequency response of 20 Hz - 20 KHz and I was wondering if this problem is caused because they dont go low enough?

 I saw that the FiiO E5 has a frequency response of 10 Hz - 60 KHz, so my question is: would using the FiiO E5 amp solve my problem of crackign and distorted sounds because the amp has a lower frequency response and due to this fact will handle my bass-heavy songs much better?'
 If not, any other hints / tips / solutions by you are also most welcome ofcourse.

 I have to add that I havent listened to my s-Jays for that long yet, only for a couple of hours so far. Though I dont think that the cracking noises will go away after more hours of listening, I think its just caused by the frequency response... but i could be wrong about that, if so, plz tell me 

 I hope any1 of you could help me with this.

 Thanks in advance


----------



## FrozenGecko

I got mine recently, good bang for the buck.

 I was wondering though, what setting do you guys generally use yours on?

 Flat, Middle, or Bass?


----------



## dark_quota

I got mine in the mail yesterday. I tried it with my two headphones, ATH-AD500s and ATH-ES7s, on a variety of sources(laptop, Zune, PS3 RCA out). I found that the amp didn't do much for my AD500s, but it made my ES7s have a fuller sound(don't know if that's the correct term. I'm trying to say that the highs, mids, and lows all stand out more) and I could distinguish sounds from different instruments a lot better. Plus, the sound stage was wider which was nice. Overall, I like it and can't see myself listening without it on my Zune(helped the most), PS3, or laptop.

 I'll report back when I receive my Sony Walkman E-345 16 GB next week. Also, I'll try it out with my iPod Classic 80GB soon, but I'm not expecting much since I never liked the sound in the beginning. I would liken it's(iPod classic) sound to using a dynamic normalizer which sounds terrible imo.


----------



## tjumper78

my e5's volume control is broken. the volume is now stuck at max (thankfully) and i cannot lower it.
 im not gonna send it back to china for repair for obvious reasons.
 has anyone faced this problem and fixed it? i'm scared to open it and take a look inside since it is still kinda working. =p


----------



## xguntherc

So, i have not used it. So i probably shouldnt say anything yet. But the Fiio E3 is tiny, seems very cheap. (it is.. $7 dollars)

 I got it free from Fang at head-direct (thanks) with my new OK2 i just got today. Im exited.

 Basically it feels very cheap and so lightweight im curious if its output really is an improvement over the Ipod classic 80GB.

 Also, last question is how does the E5 feel in comparison. the pics it looks aluminum or something. I want it to be durable cuz the E3 looks like it would break really easy. Can some of you owners comment.

 Thanks


----------



## xguntherc

I would have done a edit instead of a double post but Im on my cell n the browser is acting lame right now. usually works like magic. 

 I was hoping some of you E5 owners could tell me its exact demensions. I want to get a good fit with my ipod classic.


----------



## Maeglas

Just received my E5, unfortunately it was defective (it does not charge), have no idea what to do with it...


----------



## Shinjuu

Got my E5 yesterday. Charged it up, and put it into my set up. You can see my mobile set up in my signature. The whole time I've listened to my Grado SR80is I've thought they sounded amazing, but were lacking a bit in bass; so, I bought the E5. With the E5 in my set up, mids and highs sound the same, and if I turn up the volume too much on the amp I notice some graininess, but barely. Easily fixable by keeping the volume level of the amp at a lower level and adjusting volume through the source instead.

 Now, for what I wanted, it works perfectly. I am very happy with it, especially for what I paid. It made a noticeable increase in the bass, yet, the bass still sounds direct and clean, its not over powered or muddy sounding bass. Its just deeper, more noticeable, more enveloping bass. So for anyone wanting a bit more bass, while preserving the sound quality of everything else, this is great. I recommend it as a great starter level headphone amp.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

When I use E5 on my laptop I keep it on usb at all times so that I won't have to charge. Is this safe?


----------



## barleyguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I use E5 on my laptop I keep it on usb at all times so that I won't have to charge. Is this safe?_

 

I doubt there's anything dangerous about it, as it's probably pulling really low current. But you may be ruining the battery. A lithium battery has a certain number of charge and discharge cycles. If the E5 isn't designed to run plugged in without drawing from the battery, you are going to be constantly charging and discharging the battery, which will cause it to quit working over a fairly short amount of time. You might want to to send an email to Fiio and ask if they recommend doing that.


----------



## Maeglas

I removed the battery from E5 and it is still working when connected to usb, that means it doesn't use battery while connected.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maeglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I removed the battery from E5 and it is still working when connected to usb, that means it doesn't use battery while connected._

 

How do you take the battery out? Can anyone do it?


----------



## Maeglas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you take the battery out? Can anyone do it?_

 

Well i basically opened it up and disconnected wires from the battery. Battery itself isn't connected to anything.


----------



## cardozo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maeglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well i basically opened it up and disconnected wires from the battery. Battery itself isn't connected to anything._

 

Photos?


----------



## Maeglas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cardozo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Photos?_

 

Sure, but I cant take a shot of battery since I dumped it, as it shown signs of leakage. Battery was just put in that empty space above the board.





 Sorry for bad quality, didn't have tame to make it right.


----------



## acidtripwow

I had an E5 that got stolen so I had to get another one. I really like the E5 with my Ipod and Klipsch headphones. Now I want to get the E1 and 7.


----------



## cardozo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maeglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, but I cant take a shot of battery since I dumped it, as it shown signs of leakage. Battery was just put in that empty space above the board.





 Sorry for bad quality, didn't have tame to make it right._

 


 I love this amp and it seems well done inside. Thanks for sharing!

 Peter


----------



## Hsiu

I had my E5 for few months now, recently I hear quite some hiss from it using both my PFE and UM3X. at first I suspect it is noise from my sources (5800XM and Clip+) but it wasn't the source (tried plug earphones directly to source or plug earphone to E5 without connect to a source and hiss is there with or without a source) what does that sounds like to you ? btw the hiss is stronger as I turn the volume on E5 up


----------



## Baines93

I use veryyyy sensitive Livewires, and I have to say, I've had players with worse hiss! I think it's quite quiet?


----------



## Wingsabr

I've heard that if you increase the volume of the source and decrease the volume of the amp then you can get rid of this hiss. As a note, when I use my iPod LOD I don't get any hiss at all no matter what the volume is on the E5.


----------



## Hsiu

maybe I shouldn't turn E5 all teh way up, trying 50% volume it is better but that mean I have to turn the volume on my DAP louder


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hsiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_maybe I shouldn't turn E5 all teh way up, trying 50% volume it is better but that mean I have to turn the volume on my DAP louder_

 

correct...


----------



## Hsiu

what is the point of having an amp when I can't turn it loud >_<


----------



## Kpalsm

It's been a while since I used an amp with my DAP, but I believe when I was using the E5 with my Sansa (amplifying the headphone out of the Sansa) I would set the amp's volume as close to max as I could before I got distortion and use the Sansa's volume control to control the actual volume. The hiss comes from the player, so if you set your players volume high and control the volume you hear with the amp, you'll be amplifying more hiss, if this makes sense. At least thats the way it works in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 YMMV I suppose, but that's the way I did it and I never had any noticeable hiss.


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's been a while since I used an amp with my DAP, but I believe when I was using the E5 with my Sansa (amplifying the headphone out of the Sansa) I would set the amp's volume as close to max as I could before I got distortion and use the Sansa's volume control to control the actual volume. The hiss comes from the player, so if you set your players volume high and control the volume you hear with the amp, you'll be amplifying more hiss, if this makes sense. At least thats the way it works in my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMV I suppose, but that's the way I did it and I never had any noticeable hiss._

 

It's possible that I inverted my assumption of the hiss coming from the source vs. the amp. I'll test later today and find out which one it is for me...


----------



## Kpalsm

Opinions vary on the subject, just like they do on almost every subject. I remember reading here on these forums to set the source at about 60% or 70% and then use the amp to control volume, it probably varies depending on the source and the amp, some DAPs are noisier than others, and probably some amps are better at filtering out said noise. Also I'm sure some amps are noisier than others as well, no form of amplification is totally neutral; everything colours the sound to varying degrees. I'm not sure how noisy the E5 is compared to other amps, and I've not yet used an iPod LOD with an amp, though that will change when the Pico Slim is released.

 My advice is to try different volume combinations (as well as source/amp combinations if possible) and use which one works best for you.


----------



## oddiofile

Hi guys, I have a question about the FiiO E5.

 I recently bought this on DX, and I'm waiting for it to come. I also recently bought the Bravo Audio Valve tube amp that's on ebay to use with HD555s I will be buying soon. I was thinking of using the E5 for my laptop. I'm currently on a lenovo Y430, which has a pretty crappy integrated sound card.

 Basically, my question is will the E5 act as a good "sound card" for my laptop? Will I get much improved sound from my laptop through the E5? Thanks.

 P.S. I'm new to the whole audio scene so excuse my noob questions


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oddiofile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, I have a question about the FiiO E5.

 I recently bought this on DX, and I'm waiting for it to come. I also recently bought the Bravo Audio Valve tube amp that's on ebay to use with HD555s I will be buying soon. I was thinking of using the E5 for my laptop. I'm currently on a lenovo Y430, which has a pretty crappy integrated sound card.

 Basically, my question is will the E5 act as a good "sound card" for my laptop? Will I get much improved sound from my laptop through the E5? Thanks.

 P.S. I'm new to the whole audio scene so excuse my noob questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You will get "improved" sound because the amp will modify your signal from the laptop interfaced to your headphones, slightly. 

 Now if you are looking for "much improved" then you need something that has a DAC. There are a ton of USB DAC Amp combos on the web including nuforce, iBasso etc. and you can check out the portable amp forum for more information about which one would work best for your situation/budget


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Opinions vary on the subject, just like they do on almost every subject. I remember reading here on these forums to set the source at about 60% or 70% and then use the amp to control volume, it probably varies depending on the source and the amp, some DAPs are noisier than others, and probably some amps are better at filtering out said noise. Also I'm sure some amps are noisier than others as well, no form of amplification is totally neutral; everything colours the sound to varying degrees. I'm not sure how noisy the E5 is compared to other amps, and I've not yet used an iPod LOD with an amp, though that will change when the Pico Slim is released.

 My advice is to try different volume combinations (as well as source/amp combinations if possible) and use which one works best for you._

 

A good example for me is i set my A2ZS to 100%, and use my amp to control volume, this works out well and I don't get hiss until 70 or so, which is so far beyond listening volume it'd hurt long before I heard any hiss... but I know it's there.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wingsabr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You will get "improved" sound because the amp will modify your signal from the laptop interfaced to your headphones, slightly. 

 Now if you are looking for "much improved" then you need something that has a DAC. There are a ton of USB DAC Amp combos on the web including nuforce, iBasso etc. and you can check out the portable amp forum for more information about which one would work best for your situation/budget_

 

Actually FiiO is coming out with a USB DAC/AMP soon the E7, here's the thread.


----------



## MaoDi

Will be released around December, the E7 that is. Looks nice =)


----------



## ClieOS

Just saw this on DX, aluminum white E5.


----------



## wavid

hmm im planning to buy a e5 for the time being, until i finnish making my cmoy...just need some bassboost for my sennheiser 280s
 dealextreme seems to be the cheapest from what ive seen...(thanks CliOS)
 at 17$ + free shipping worldwide...
 anyone seen it for cheaper?


----------



## HulkSmashNow

I'm sure this has been answered, and I apologize in advance if it has been, but I'm using Koss PortaPros with a Clip+, and wanted to know if I should get an E5 for this setup. Thanks, folks.


----------



## Francisco

I bought mine from Lambayrules | Headphone amplifier | Earphones - Shop Home

 Arrived in 4 business days and I payed under 20 euro total.

 Super quick and very friendly seller. Will probably buy a set of Soundmagics 50 soon...


----------



## deltafiore

Are the E5s worth it for Denon D2000s? Or what other amp would be suggested for these phones?


----------



## Jaawa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltafiore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are the E5s worth it for Denon D2000s? Or what other amp would be suggested for these phones?_

 

They surely are, in my experience I've found that they seem to have great synergy, the FiiO E5 and the Denon AH-D2000. You can find my review of the E5 in my sig (HEADPHONExperience '09), where I tested the amp and was amazed by the result with the D2000.


----------



## Deadster

I'm thinking about buying one of these E5 amps, a pair of RE0 buds, and a Fiio slim LOD cable for my iPod Classic and iPod Nano. Will the LOD cable cut down on hiss vs using the headphone jack? I'm guessing it would help. Also, any reason I shouldn't combine the E5 and RE0? Thanks for any feedback, the fanciest earbuds I've owned up til now were crappy JVCs that cost $40 so I'm still a noob.


----------



## dfkt

The RE0 won't hiss either way, they're 64 Ohm and behave perfectly fine even with the hissiest sources. 

 The E5 hisses quite a bit on its own with lower impedance IEMs, but not with the RE0.


----------



## Deadster

Thanks a lot, I think I feel confident enough to order those items now.


----------



## aznofazns

I've searched around for answers but haven't found any, so I figured I'd ask here: 

 Will my Nuforce NE-7M sound significantly better with the E3/E5? I currently do not own an mp3 player so I'm stuck using my Blackberry Curve 8900, which doesn't sound too bad, but is limited at 320kbps mp3 files. 

 Also, is the E5 a worthy upgrade to the E3 in terms of sound quality only?

 Finally, will either amp improve sound quality from my PC via the headphone jack on my Logitech Z-2300 control unit?

 I listen to a lot of bass-heavy hip hop and electronica, as well as indie rock. Clarity and deep bass are what I'm mostly looking for.


----------



## davidcotton

How much would an e5 (or e1 in this case)improve a 2nd gen ipod touch sound quality?

 Looking for improvement in bass more than anything.

 Cheers.


----------



## Deadster

Hey guys, I just received a Fiio L1 LOD that I plan to use with my E5 which is still in the mail. I hooked up my Nano to some speakers via the L1 and to my surprise it seems to completely bypass the iPod volume control. I expected it to behave like the iPod Universal Dock where you can change the volume on the iPod and it affects the output. Is it normal for a LOD to bypass the volume like that? I've read that turning up the volume on your player can reduce hiss from an amp, but I don't see a way to change the volume on the player at all here. Thanks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Francisco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought mine from Lambayrules | Headphone amplifier | Earphones - Shop Home

 Arrived in 4 business days and I payed under 20 euro total.

 Super quick and very friendly seller. Will probably buy a set of Soundmagics 50 soon..._

 

Coincidence, I just received my Fiio L1 LOD from the same guy on eBay, lambayrules. Arrived from Ireland to Canada in about 6 days, great seller and cheap price.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deadster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it normal for a LOD to bypass the volume like that?_

 

Yes, it is normal for a line-out to be non-adjustable.


----------



## Deadster

I guess that's a feature of the iPod Universal Dock then. Good to know.


----------



## Armaegis

My most common usage for the E5 is as a low volume attenuator. I generally listen at very quiet levels, and turning down the volume digitally from my computer sounds awful. With my E5 I'll feed it with a lineout from my dac then turn the volume down from there; it sounds *much* better that way.


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My most common usage for the E5 is as a low volume attenuator. I generally listen at very quiet levels, and turning down the volume digitally from my computer sounds awful. With my E5 I'll feed it with a lineout from my dac then turn the volume down from there; it sounds *much* better that way._

 


 This is what I do too. The line out from the iPod LOD is way too loud for me to listen to directly, so I use the E5 to control the volume. Sounds great IMO.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So my new FiiO E5 arrived today and paired with my RE0s, it's pretty darn impressive!

 The sound staging really opened up, the bass improved (depth and control; especially with bass boost on). Much better than just out of my iPhone!

 I am using an iPod LOD with it and I am totally amazed. I really found that the E3 hurt the sound, but not this one. I would rank it higher than many $65+headphone amps (PA2V2, Icon Mobile). And the size...just an amazing little thing.

 I can't wait to get home and try it out with my W3/SE530/IE8s, although I'm pretty sure I'll prefer it with bass boost OFF for these three.

 For $15, not bad indeed!


----------



## MacedonianHero

So I've just tried the E5 with my Westone 3s, Senn IE8s, and Shure SE530s with the exact same response as my work set of RE0s...wider sound stage, better controlled and deeper bass.

 Quite the improvement with only $15 + an iPOD LOD!


----------



## mnagali

anyone else have a problem with their *E5 suddenly stop working* within a month? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really can't think what happened to make this happen! I didn't drop it nor run any strong signals thru it. It was working just fine while I was in school, packed it up in my bag to drive home, then when I tried turning it on again, no sound was passing thru it!

 -First of all, it seems to turn on/off just fine (or so I assume, by the power light).
 -To rule out dead battery, tried playing with it plugged it in, but still no good
 -I swapped line out cables to rule out possible damage there
 -I tried connecting my earphones directly to my source, and they're both fine too

 Having ruled out everything else besides the amp itself, I started wondering if there was anything I might've done to it (but maybe didn't realize at the time). I'm really really certain I didn't drop it or let my bag hit anything, so the only thing the came to mind was possibly damaging the input jacks? I usually plug both ends of the 3.5mm cable into the E5 (input + headphone) to keep it tidy in my bag, so I wondered if I had forced it in too much and caused something to dislodge... this occurring would be really unlike me, but I figured maybe it's possible if the build quality was low. Anyways, I popped it open to see if there was anything loose or dislodged, but nothing stood out to me as so. I tested it again while everything was open, but still no go, so I just put it back together again.

 /rant


----------



## mnagali

_and then it just hit me-- _*what if the amp got switched on while the headphone output was still connected to the line-in!?* that can't be good... o.o;;;




_
 like how I kept the cable of my E5 "nice and tidy" inside my bag?_





 //note to self: never do that again >.<


----------



## Deadster

Are you guys using the bass boost with the RE0? I ordered one of these over 2 weeks ago from Deal Extreme and I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It took a whole week just to leave Hong Kong after they mailed it, I guess 2 weeks isn't that bad but it feels like forever! I should have just bought it from Head-Direct and paid extra, would have received it over a week ago with my RE0s.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deadster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you guys using the bass boost with the RE0? I ordered one of these over 2 weeks ago from Deal Extreme and I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It took a whole week just to leave Hong Kong after they mailed it, I guess 2 weeks isn't that bad but it feels like forever! I should have just bought it from Head-Direct and paid extra, would have received it over a week ago with my RE0s._

 

I do prefer it with the bass boost function and RE0s. The bass boost is far from a huge boost, but just enough for the RE0s!


----------



## Deadster

Thanks for the info, I'll try the bass boost out as soon as my E5 shows up!


----------



## Deadster

Received my E5 today, I was surprised with how subtle the bass boost is, but I think the sound is better with it on than off. Using it with my iPod Nano 5 and a Fiio LOD, I like it. And it's so little!


----------



## wavid

cant decide what will look better
 the white or black e5...with my red cowon d2


----------



## Deadster

I've always liked the combo of black and red. Suit yourself.

 I just noticed that the clip on the back of my E5 is slightly crooked in relation to the body of the amp. Not too bad, probably won't be a problem but it'd be better if it was straight.


----------



## Deadster

I just noticed something with the bass switch on my E5. When I push the bass boost switch all the way over to the ON position it remains the same volume but with a very subtle difference in sound, but if I push the switch half way between the two extremes the volume shoots up and is much louder than either of the 2 other positions. What I can't tell is whether this middle position has the bass boost in effect or is just a louder version of the default sound. It's really hard for me to compare because of the volume jump. Has anyone experienced this? Is the louder setting the intended bass boost setting? Could the louder setting have more of a bass effect than the subtle boost gained from pushing it all the way over?


----------



## Armaegis

Other people have experienced the volume boost too (although I don't get that on mine).


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deadster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just noticed something with the bass switch on my E5. When I push the bass boost switch all the way over to the ON position it remains the same volume but with a very subtle difference in sound, but if I push the switch half way between the two extremes the volume shoots up and is much louder than either of the 2 other positions. What I can't tell is whether this middle position has the bass boost in effect or is just a louder version of the default sound. It's really hard for me to compare because of the volume jump. Has anyone experienced this? Is the louder setting the intended bass boost setting? Could the louder setting have more of a bass effect than the subtle boost gained from pushing it all the way over?_

 

That's some kind of short or third setting. Not being advertised, I don't trust it.


----------



## Deadster

I get the feeling it's sort of like a glitch, still not sure if the bass boost is in effect on that setting or not though. You have to get it in juuuust the right spot to hear it so I was thinking either it's not an intentional setting or my E5 is screwed up and was only intended to have the flat default and the louder one.


----------



## debitsohn

i had a e5 like 6 months ago, sold it because i felt the pa2v2 was better. i bought another one last week because everyone was saying how its so great now. its really not. i dont know what everyone is hearing. im using it with my clip+ and RE0s. 
 im sure if i use it with an LOD overall sound quality will be better, but isnt that mainly because youre not using the HO nemore?


----------



## mnagali

with an LOD i'm sure you'd still need a (cheap) amp at least to regulate the volume


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deadster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my E5 today, I was surprised with how subtle the bass boost is, but I think the sound is better with it on than off. Using it with my iPod Nano 5 and a Fiio LOD, I like it. And it's so little!_

 

Agreed...it is very subtle, but very nice with the RE0. With the IE8/W3/SE530s, I do prefer with it off.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *debitsohn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had a e5 like 6 months ago, sold it because i felt the pa2v2 was better. i bought another one last week because everyone was saying how its so great now. its really not. i dont know what everyone is hearing. im using it with my clip+ and RE0s. 
 im sure if i use it with an LOD overall sound quality will be better, but isnt that mainly because youre not using the HO nemore?_

 

I was doing some A-B testing with my friend's PA2V2 (he is 2 offices over from mine) and my E5s and we both preferred the E5 with IEMs. I used my E5s and he used his SE210s and we both came to the conclusion that the E5 had better instrumental separation, sound stage and clarity. The PA2V2 is a great portable amp for under $65, but Gary designed it primarily for full sized headphones, not IEMs.

 Note that we did in fact turn the gain down to pretty much minimum on the PA2V2. But heck, we all hear differently!


----------



## debitsohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was doing some A-B testing with my friend's PA2V2 (he is 2 offices over from mine) and my E5s and we both preferred the E5 with IEMs. I used my E5s and he used his SE210s and we both came to the conclusion that the E5 had better instrumental separation, sound stage and clarity. The PA2V2 is a great portable amp for under $65, but Gary designed it primarily for full sized headphones, not IEMs.

 Note that we did in fact turn the gain down to pretty much minimum on the PA2V2. But heck, we all hear differently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wow. i guess ih ave to do more A/Bing. i was doing it for a couple minutes and i enjoyed the sound with or without the e5 the same. im sure youre right. i have layman ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i really love the size and price of this sucker. i just wish, to my ears, there was more of a difference. maybe it depends on the genre? cant bequality because i have FLAC loaded on my clip+.


----------



## Deadster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed...it is very subtle, but very nice with the RE0. With the IE8/W3/SE530s, I do prefer with it off._

 

The feeling I get from it is not so much a bass boost but the overall sound is "bigger." I think this might be what's referred to as the sound stage? As subtle as it is, I still prefer to have it on than off.


----------



## Deadster

Nevermind, changed my mind again on the mysterious 3rd setting. Sticking to the left-most position.


----------



## FliGuyRyan

Please forgive me for not reading the past 108 pages of the thread. I barely have time to post this let alone read the whole thread, but I just purchased Monster's Turbine Pro Copper and love them I was looking into Nationite's S:Flo2 player and noticed the Fiio E5. 

 For just "better" sound w/o spending a ton, does the E5 fit the bill? Will it enhance my laptop's headphone-out? And, is it worth the $20?

 Thanks,

 -RC

 P.S. What does it do to the IEM sound? How does it improve it? A few details welcome, especially if you've heard the Monster TPC out of an E5... Thanks again!


----------



## FliGuyRyan

EDIT...


----------



## FliGuyRyan

EDIT...


----------



## FliGuyRyan

Come out, come out wherever you are? Did the thread suddenly quit because I posted? 

 You can't fool me, I know you're out there...

 And sorry for the triple post, have no idea went wrong there. I've never done that in all my years of forum-posting.

 ... now back to the Fiio E5... 

 -RC


----------



## Deadster

It's not you, this thread has been super slow for the last month or so that I've been monitoring it.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FliGuyRyan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please forgive me for not reading the past 108 pages of the thread. I barely have time to post this let alone read the whole thread, but I just purchased Monster's Turbine Pro Copper and love them I was looking into Nationite's S:Flo2 player and noticed the Fiio E5. 

 For just "better" sound w/o spending a ton, does the E5 fit the bill? Will it enhance my laptop's headphone-out? And, is it worth the $20?

 Thanks,

 -RC

 P.S. What does it do to the IEM sound? How does it improve it? A few details welcome, especially if you've heard the Monster TPC out of an E5... Thanks again!_

 

Isn't the S-Flo/Teclast FOTM hyped as the best sounding thing since the Victrola? Not sure why you think you'd need an additional amp to go with it, especially for these kinds of IEMs.


----------



## FliGuyRyan

dfkt,

 Well, I'm not entirely sold on the S:Flo2 yet because the more and more I think about it, nearly everything is pre-synced with iPod. Cars, desktop players, bedside alarms and aftermarket everything. Plus, I just rigged up iTunes and am liking it. I just might look on eBay for a fifth gen player now that I'm running 320 bitrate instead of lossless. 

 As for the Fiio E5. I mainly listen to music from my laptop. So, I think it would help. The question is how much and in what way?

 That's the question I propose to you experts...

 -RC


----------



## AhhHoNG

may i ask if buying an E5 for the bass boost is better or jus using the cowon EQ/M3bass / Sony clear bass? which would the bass go deeper,tighter and better? thanks in advance


----------



## Solrighal

I don't like & don't use the bass boost on the E5. I use my D2 with a flat EQ too. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## AhhHoNG

i am quite a basshead so i would like to use the bass boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i am curious which is better. Player's EQ or E5 bassboost function.


----------



## dfkt

The E5's bass boost is very subtle, it usually won't be enough for a basshead. Depending on your player, internal bass boost might have better quality (Cowon BBE stuff, Sony DSEE stuff), or worse (Creative EQ, iPod EQ), next to more quantity.


----------



## AhhHoNG

oh alright thx. i guess using them tgt would be better


----------



## Solrighal

I would imagine the EQ should be better as it can be tweaked more precisely (on the D2).


----------



## AhhHoNG

i heard the EQ on cowon players do nt add frequency lower den 60-70hz range significantly.So i was wondering if E5 would do the trick for 30-60 hz


----------



## dfkt

The lowest band of the Wolfson chip's hardware EQ is a shelf, not a notch like the three middle bands. It affects all frequencies below 80Hz equally.

 In short: it does affect 20, 40, 60Hz the same way it affects 80Hz.

 Datasheet (look at page 115 ff. to see how Wolfson implements an EQ): Wolfson Microelectronics plc: WM8985


----------



## AhhHoNG

i am nt too good at this kind of thing haha. so i would jus conclude the bass roll off under 80hz on cowon players are pretty bad? dam, i am deciding what players to buy after i lost my sony S736F. love the bass on sony man..but was lookng for other alternative as i wanted a change from sony players. now i have no idea which way to go.Was eyeing the i9


----------



## Deadster

To answer the guys asking about the bass boost, I personally find the E5 bass boost incredibly subtle to the point of almost being undetectable. I think it's a pretty disappointing feature but I keep it turned on because it does make some difference in making the overall sound seem "bigger," but juuuust barely. If I didn't know that it was supposed to be a bass boost effect I wouldn't know what type of EQ to call it. I'm using it on an iPod Nano 5 and for the first time have experimented with using an iPod's built-in EQ. It makes a much bigger difference than the E5 bass boost feature does.


----------



## saganthos

I just received my Fiio e5 and the thing wouldn't charge. The charge light would only flicker and would only work when plugged in. So of course I took it apart and poked around at the battery until it worked. But unfortunately I didn't see how the spring was attached on the clip. Can anyone tell me how to put the spring back in?


----------



## JackRyan

The spring is a little tricky to reinstall. It has to be semi-compressed while you hold the clip in place. It's easiest to inser the long screw part way to hold the spring in place, and then wiggle it around to lineup the screw into the next section.


----------



## JackRyan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Deadster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To answer the guys asking about the bass boost, I personally find the E5 bass boost incredibly subtle to the point of almost being undetectable. I think it's a pretty disappointing feature but I keep it turned on because it does make some difference in making the overall sound seem "bigger," but juuuust barely. If I didn't know that it was supposed to be a bass boost effect I wouldn't know what type of EQ to call it. I'm using it on an iPod Nano 5 and for the first time have experimented with using an iPod's built-in EQ. It makes a much bigger difference than the E5 bass boost feature does._

 

The bass boost in the E5 is indeed subtle, much more subtle than most people are used to. I believe this is because the bass boost in the E5 is intended as a balance for phones that are a bit on the lean side. The boost is only about 3dB and comes on gradually from the lower mid-range. The bass boost therefore works much more line a traditional tone control rather than an EQ.

 Hopefully, for those with a lean sounding pair of headphones, which many IEMs qualify, the E5's bass boost provides just enough low end fill such that the listener doesn't have to enable the EQ on the playback device.


----------



## Julien

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JackRyan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The bass boost in the E5 is indeed subtle, much more subtle than most people are used to. I believe this is because the bass boost in the E5 is intended as a balance for phones that are a bit on the lean side. The boost is only about 3dB and comes on gradually from the lower mid-range. The bass boost therefore works much more line a traditional tone control rather than an EQ..._

 

When I first switch on mine (about a week old) I found it to be overwhelming. It seems to be much more than 3dB at the lowest frequencies. I'm using UE11's and will listen to some test tones and subjectivity judge the amount of gain in each frequency range.


----------



## DbC

How is this amp for an Ipod nano 5G + AKG430
 I listen mostly to metal and rock

 tkz aa lot


----------



## JackRyan

I think the value of the E5 would be best realized with that combo if you use a LOD from the nano into the E5. The AKG430 are not difficult to drive phones so the E5 may not bring any overt benefits from that aspect. But the E5 through the LOD should provide you with very clean power, and the bass boost (if you use it) is of better quality than the nano's EQ. You should also see greater battery life from the nano but that's pretty secondary.


----------



## DbC

Sorry, you got me lost there. 
 The EQ from the nano is really bad, and so is the SQ compared to a Sony nwz-A826. With the AKG this difference becomes abysmal even without the filters.

 So, what is LOD? Level of Detail? 

 tkz


----------



## ClieOS

LOD = Line-out Dock.


----------



## DbC

So, I'll benefit more from a LOD than from an amp.
 Any recomendations of a good and not bulky LOD?

 Sik Ram Din?


----------



## mnagali

the FiiO L1 is probably the smallest ipod LOD i'm aware of


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DbC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, I'll benefit more from a LOD than from an amp.
 Any recomendations of a good and not bulky LOD?_

 

You will benefit more from an amp if you use it with an LOD - that's the general wisdom.


----------



## DbC

thanks for the advice


----------



## Scrivs

I got one and I'm quite happy with it on my S-Jays, made them sound a bit clearer and also powered up the low-end a bit, it made the bass a bit more present.

 The equalizers on it are quite useless though, I never use them. Imo the bass booster is just fake, because it doesnt boost the bass, it just lowers the volume of the other frequenties, and the Flat EQ makes my type of music (bass-heavy) sound weird, could be working good on any other types of music though.

 I also find it hard to get the EQ switch back into neutral position after its set on one of the equalizers, the switch just slides right into the other EQ instead of staying in the middle  But you probably wont need to switch between EQs that often so its not a real problem.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrivs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The equalizers on it are quite useless though, I never use them._

 

It helps a little if you have a lean bass headphone. But since s-JAYS is pretty good at bass, I think the 3dB bass boost won't really be significant enough to make a difference.


----------



## smigza

Not sure if anyone on this forum has done this yet, but I though i'd let you fellow FiiO E5 users know that I have successfully upgraded the internal burr brown amplifier from the opa2338 to the opa2365.

 I must say that this has given a major improvement on audio quality. The amp sounds much more musical, and a bit more warmer and detailed than before.

 Be warned that you will need some decent solder skills to perform this mod, as the chip is surface mounted, and you run the risk of tearing off some tracks when desoldering (like what happed to one of my tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 Anyway, there will be a compromise for battery life. The fiio amp has a 20 hour battery life, so uses around 10ma of current. The opa2365 has 5ma of quiescent current per amp, whereas the 2338 has 1ma of current per amp, so the mod makes the fiio use an extra 8ma, which comes to a total of 18ma current draw. This reduces the battery life to 11.1 hours.

 Anyway, I think the compromise is worth it, especially when a surface mount opa2365 can be bought for around $5AUD.

 All up, the FiiO and the upgrade cost me a total of $25AUD, which I feel was money worth spending.

 FYI, i use a gen 4 ipod with line out as my source (preparing to diymod it,) and koss ksc75 headphones (I dont use sennheisers or audiotechnicas as I have a full blown hifi system at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Anyway, gotta give credit where credit is due, and would like to thank wap32's post: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/f...7/index49.html as inspiration for this mod


----------



## Spinnut

I still don't know why Fiio is so popular here....Although I am a Chinese myself,I seldom get information about Fiio products in the chinese HIFI bbs


----------



## ClieOS

No offense to the Chinese (I am 2nd gen oversea myself), but if you spend sometime in places like erji.net, the anti-local-product mentality among many is nothing short of astonishing, especially if we are talking about lower-end products here. I can understand the historical reason for the Chinese not to have faith in local manufacturers, but I think the bias is so deep that it clouds any reasoning.


----------



## justanut

The only reason i got a Fiio was so that i could use the line out from my ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheapest option available. The sound improvement came mostly from the use of the LOD imo.. But in any case its a good place to start. If you find yourself too lazy to carry it about after a while, amps are prob not for you cos most other better amps are much bigger lol..


----------



## JackRyan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spinnut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still don't know why Fiio is so popular here....Although I am a Chinese myself,I seldom get information about Fiio products in the chinese HIFI bbs_

 

The short answer for me is that FiiO delivers a lot of value in their products. They provide good quality, high reliability, good performance, and affordability all in the same package.


----------



## vectoraya

there who know the scheme of this E5.. thx.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vectoraya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there who know the scheme of this E5.. thx._

 

Not quite as simple to figure out.
Attachment 28672


----------



## Owsler

Hi, sorry to come running in with a potential newb question, but I'm so close to purchasing one of these, but need to know if it'd be worth it with the following set-up:

 Sansa Clip+
 Ultimate Ears 700

 Cheers.


----------



## vultures

with E7 is going out soon....will it worth to wait for E7 or buy E5? in term of quality, yeah i think there's some improvement but what about in term of value? is it worthed?


----------



## cls

Dear HFi's! My Fiio stopped working today and I dismantled it as i am wrting
  ]
   
  the Black Battery Cable is not soldered to the pcb, where should I solder it?
   
  please help


----------



## MrProggie

E5 is so cheap, buy it just to test it. For anyone new to headphone amps it will be a good investment.
   
  I've always thought of E7 as a DAC with the E5 integrated. Can someone who owns E7 confirm this?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cls said:


> the Black Battery Cable is not soldered to the pcb, where should I solder it?
> 
> please help


 

 I can't be totally sure because it seems there are some hardware reversion and yours is different from mines., but you can try the soldering point next to C13 (which is in the same box as C20, just above the red wire in your picture).

  
  Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> I've always thought of E7 as a DAC with the E5 integrated. Can someone who owns E7 confirm this?


 
  Yes and no. Yes that E7 shares similar amp section design as E5; no that it is not that same as E7 uses different (and better) opamp and parts. That's why E7 amp section sounds better than E5.


----------



## Todd@PhillipIsland

Guys, what's your take on the E5 now that it has been available for some time now?  What is the SQ like?


----------



## Danneq

Quote: 





todd@phillipisland said:


> Guys, what's your take on the E5 now that it has been available for some time now?  What is the SQ like?


 

 Well, it's the best US$20 headphone amp you can get. For the low price it is great. If you have true head-fi ambitions it might not be good, but for those of us who are satisfied with a good sound and do not chase after the ultimate portable sound it is quite nice.
  I own 2 Fiio E5, one through LOD from my Sansa View and one through line out in the dongle from my Creative Zen Vision M. I also bought one E5 for my wife's Creative Zen (though headphone out). Neither of the 3 players have much bass, so the E5 gives the music a stronger lower end punch and makes the overall sound a bit more full.
  If you are looking for improvement of the sound quality, I do not think that the E5 is the best choice. Well, actually my wife's Creative Zen sounds much better with the E5 than without it. But I think that says more about the current SQ of Creative players...
   
  All in all, I would recommend the E5 if you have a DAP with a poor bass response and want a bit of extra boost. While it does not improve overall SQ, at least it does not degrade it which is good.


----------



## Headzone

*I just got* my FiiO today, damn it looks like it would cost twice as much! Really nice looking product. Im going to write some opinions when i get the battery charged and tested with my DT-770's 


* EDIT: (BD 770DT 80ohm):*
 Seems like it wont do anything to the sound when using the flat EQ. (Or a very very minor change in sound maybe even a bit less bass? -> sounds a bit cleaner) Just that it gives more juice, which i already had enough of.. i usually used 5/10 of my mobile phones volume. Maybe my source (Nokia 5630 Xpressmusic) sucks, but i cant hear a difference with or without the FiiO. (320kbps MP3 though)
 The bass boost .. boosts the bass and i prefer the sound with this on. It will not make the sound "muddy", but just adds more punch and increases the bass level a bit.


*Offtopic:*
 Does anyone know if my headphones are broken? As when i listen to "very" bass-heavy music, i notice a little bit like "rattling" from my left cup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This appears to be even at low volumes. Btw sometimes my sister has been using these cans as "speakers". (I love when my family uses my audio gear..) So if the left cup is broken? The crackling sounds just like what sounds a speaker with a broken voice coil. (Also this wont appear always, just sometimes..) Then i've been wondering why people call these cans 'bass monsters' as they really aren't THAT bassy.. Someone even said that their bass match a 18" subwoofer.. Not really. If my cans are broken or something?


----------



## High_Q

Quote: 





cls said:


>


 
  Thanks for the picture. Is that two opamps I see?  I wonder what opamps those are.  E5 messed up the frequency response of my RE0(other headphones too, but most noticible with RE0).  RE0 cannot be paired with a crappy opamp like E5.  I tried other phones, and to my ears it attenuates the high frequencies, and I don't like that.  Sound separation is lost too.  For that little gain, is loss in sound quality worth it?  I don't think so.


----------



## stokely

Hi,
   
  I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the Fiio E5 would work good with a Klipsch Image S4i? I searched but there haven't been written experiences and I wouldn't go to trouble to order them if that was the case.
  Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hey there!
  Would like to ask for some advice, from you guys!
   
  I want a mini-portable amp, that is easy to take around, but yet gives good quality output. More so, i want it to be cheap!  (I  do live in a perfect world hehe)
   
  I was thinking about the Fii0 E5, but i'm not too sure. What would you guys suggest to me?
   
  I am using an ipod touch 64gb with my Westone 2's / Sony MDR-EX500's.
   
  I wouldn't mind if this mini-portable amp, could also be used for the PC, thus when i have my earphones/headphones connected to my Logitech Z-5500 sound system. Wouldn't mind having better quality sound/volumes coming out of that either!
   
  Please do give me suggestions 
  As I have been looking around and i'm not sure on what to get!


----------



## jevries

I use my E5 with my Creative Zen vision M and set the slider switch in the middle position. It's not an actual position but in my case it enhances the sound dramatically compared to Bass off/ on. The equalizer is set to full bass on my Zen and it gives a wonderfull rich and wide sound with a good sounding bass. Way better than in bass on position. I use it with my Yuin PK1's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks for the help JEVRIES.
  Well, i forgot to mention i bought the E5 already, and it is absolutely amazing.
   
   
  Made a review for it

  You can watch it *HERE*

   

  Enjoy 

   

  Dubbed


----------



## mtolgae

A little digging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it looks here is the best to ask. Is E5 any good to use with Sennheiser HD555 connected to Realtek ALC888 on board soundcard? Or is it better for me to buy a comparatively cheap not-on board sound card?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mtolgae said:


> A little digging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There is no reason to amp a terrible sounding source like a Realtek onboad chip.  Sounds you have waaay more headphone than your source can take advantage of.  I would recommend a DAC/Amp combo for you w/ the DACport being the optimal solution that offersportability IMO.


----------



## Albedo

mtolgae: In this thread another one with HD555 is asking about a good soundcard:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/445735/auzentech-x-fi-bravura-7-1-sneak-peak/390
   
  Just a thought, as I see that it's going for $70:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/508337/fs-auzentech-x-fi-bravura
   
  A review of the card and info. about DAC and op-amps:
http://www.guru3d.com/article/auzen-bravura-review/11


----------



## mtolgae

Thanks for replies Anaxilus and Albedo. I think I will go for a seperate soundcard. However it seems a little hard to find a Auzentech X-fi Bravura around (here in Turkey) which looks like what I am actually looking for with its amp. I will try to find it from abroad sites like Ebay, if not will probably try the available ones like M-AUDIO AudioPhile 24/96 PCI, Auzen X-Plosion 7.1, ASUS XONAR DX or maybe CREATIVE AUDİGY 2ZS which is rather a cheap and older choice for me.


----------



## Clincher09

So how does the E5 sound compared to the E3? Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Red Haze

Given how cheap the E5 is, it's worth it.


----------



## MCC

I'm disappointed by the build quality of the E5. My volume down button still works if I hit it just right but no longer clicks. The clip is wobbly and it is often difficult to turn the power off- sometimes I need to hold the power button for up to 10 seconds before the LED turns off. It's still usable but I'm probably going to get a replacement sometime soon. It most certainly _won't _be an E5.
   
  The SQ is pretty decent for the price though.


----------



## Jack C

I wager that the FiiO E5 is probably the best selling headphone amp in the US right now, primarily due to its low cost, good performance, and features. Of the ones that we sell, only a very small percentage comes back as defective.
   
  If you are still within your warranty period and you got your E5 from us, contact us along with your order info and we'll set you up with our warranty assistance program. If you got them through another seller, I am sure FiiO will also take care of you if you contact them directly.
   
  Jack


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Iv'e had mind for over 6months now, and it still is brilliant. Maybe you should treat it a lil nicer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  It's a great product and for the cheap £13-15 in the UK it's a steal IMO.
  
  Quote: 





mcc said:


> I'm disappointed by the build quality of the E5. My volume down button still works if I hit it just right but no longer clicks. The clip is wobbly and it is often difficult to turn the power off- sometimes I need to hold the power button for up to 10 seconds before the LED turns off. It's still usable but I'm probably going to get a replacement sometime soon. It most certainly _won't _be an E5.
> 
> The SQ is pretty decent for the price though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yes, I have owned: E3, E1 and E5. E5 is the best IMO. Bass boost, small, runs on its own battery - longer than your device will last. Best buy...
  E3 is terrible when it comes to higher sound.
   
  Here look:
CLICK ME!

  Yes the review is made by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I also have a e1 and e5 one too!
   
  Quote:



clincher09 said:


> So how does the E5 sound compared to the E3? Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





jack c said:


> I wager that the FiiO E5 is probably the best selling headphone amp in the US right now, primarily due to its low cost, good performance, and features. Of the ones that we sell, only a very small percentage comes back as defective.
> 
> If you are still within your warranty period and you got your E5 from us, contact us along with your order info and we'll set you up with our warranty assistance program. If you got them through another seller, I am sure FiiO will also take care of you if you contact them directly.
> 
> Jack


 

 I bought it on 6/2/09 from Head-direct so it's well out of warranty. 
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Iv'e had mind for over 6months now, and it still is brilliant. Maybe you should treat it a lil nicer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, it's an excellent deal- the build quality is that of a disposable item, but I guess that's what I paid for. I leave it in a padded pouch in my backpack where it stays protected. Over time vibrations have caused the screw to work its way out and the metal on the screw head is soft so that my multiple attempts to secure it have stripped it over time. No idea about the button, it could simply be misaligned due to the way the plastic endcaps have shifted out of their original positions with time.
   
  My next portable amp purchase will likely be for something built to last. I'm tired of buying cheap components of OK quality only to throw them out a year or two down the road when they fall apart.


----------



## Clincher09

How long does the battery take to charge on the E5?


----------



## dfkt

Maybe two hours, when it's completely drained.


----------



## Clincher09

How much bass does the E5 provide compared to the E3?
   
  Also, I ordered from DealExtreme, how long does it usually take for shipping?


----------



## dfkt




----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mcc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I guess the main reason is cause by the battery, it is not about expensive or cheap, because you know iPod/iPhone/iPad all used build in battery! but we already decide to develop a new amp, with better SQ and replaceable battery ( NOKIA BL-5C)
   
  Anyway, we sold out so many amp, depend on the data of RMA, the defective rate is below 1.0%.  the main problem is about battery and 3.5mm jack!


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just an update to my post: after many hours of research into portable DAC/AMPs, I have decided that the Fiio E7 offers undeniable value for the money. The Leckerton UHA-6S was at the top of my list but I've decided to try the E7 first. I know the E7 won't hold a candle to the performance of the UHA-6S but at this point in time I can't afford to blindly purchase such an expensive item without trying the E7. The E7 appears to be built well enough to hold up to normal use.
   
  I was finally convinced to give it a try after I was able to track down a picture of the interior of the E7. As a computer engineer in training such photos are _critical _to my purchasing decisions. Fiio, you have nothing to hide- why not include these images on your website?
   
  I now know that the top-right jack is probably the best of the two. My only concern is that the Wolfson DAC chip appears to be misprinted- I hope the white mark indicates that QC caught it and determined it to be a genuine IC. Such misprints are often a good indicator of counterfeit parts. I'm not accusing Fiio of anything shady- just making an observation.
   
  If I decide to keep it I'll probably replace the Chengx capacitor with a low ESR product from Japanese brand. I'll post higher resolution pictures of the insides in a relevant thread if/when that happens but the E7 hasn't even been ordered yet.
   
  I still believe that the overall quality of the E5 is on par with what I paid, which was very little. It simply isn't built to last for more than a few years which is understandable for the price.
   
  Edit: I forgot to mention that the inclusion of a silicone case and carrying pouch weighed heavily into my purchasing decision. I wish to keep my equipment in good shape and these accessories will help me achieve that goal.


----------



## Clincher09

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 


  I have no idea what this means


----------



## dfkt

This means they have the same bass boost, more or less.


----------



## lazyredhead

could it power a SHR750DJ?


----------



## dfkt

With an impedance of 32 Ohm and a sensitivity of 106dB the SRH750 can be driven by any MP3 player without the need of an additional amp.


----------



## HxCKhaos

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> With an impedance of 32 Ohm and a sensitivity of 106dB the SRH750 can be driven by any MP3 player without the need of an additional amp.


 


  Would it make any difference though?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





mcc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 1, We had not made any change on the WM8740, I think the photo is not so clear so you can saw the full printed!  it is marked by laser!
   
  2, We had already used ELNA capactor from Japan, which is for audio kind and with low ESR! but I think you can change some other components, and don't forget share your discovery!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





hxckhaos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There are two kinds of headphone amplifier!
   
  one is mainly to amplify the power of the music signal so it can drive some headphones which need more power!  and the target is to keep the neutral sound with any distortion !
   
  one is mainly to color the sound,  for example, tube amp , and some special portable amp which design to use with IEM! in fact, most IEM don't need a amp and work well with portable DAP!


----------



## kiwibuddy

Any ideas that this is any good when paired with the Denon AH-D7000s?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





kiwibuddy said:


> Any ideas that this is any good when paired with the Denon AH-D7000s?


 


  Uhh, I would really invest in something better to mate w/ the D7000 myself.


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





kiwibuddy said:


> Any ideas that this is any good when paired with the Denon AH-D7000s?


 

 $1k headphones with a $20 amp. Errrrr..... NO. The E5 is a decent sounding amp for the price but it certainly isn't Hi-Fi.


----------



## mcwelja

How will FiiO E5 work with Nokia 5800?


----------



## mcwelja

Sry double post :S


----------



## shorty920

Running an E5 from my Samsung Captivate, what would the E5 work better with? DT 770 pros (80 ohm), DT 770 32ohms or Denon D1100's?


----------



## teknov

I just got the E5 today great little amp I also have the 1100's and tried it with them and a little difference not much though. The sound is a bit clearer. I tested it with the iPhone 4 and it drives them fine! I just got the yuin pk2's and them amp does improve the bass and a bit of the highs and mids.


----------



## Clincher09

I've ordered an E5 and had a few questions. First, I ordered from DealExtremem and was wondering how long it usually takes them to ship. Second, I'm looking into getting a pair of Audio Technica M50s, would these phones coupled with the E5 make the bass unbearable?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> I've ordered an E5 and had a few questions. First, I ordered from DealExtremem and was wondering how long it usually takes them to ship. Second, I'm looking into getting a pair of Audio Technica M50s, would these phones coupled with the E5 make the bass unbearable?


 


  Only if you use the bass boost.  Honestly even w/ bass boost it would probably be less bass than Beats or the Sony XB series.  They really aren't bass monsters IMO.  There is a difference between drinking protein shakes and injecting steroids.


----------



## teknov

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> I've ordered an E5 and had a few questions. First, I ordered from DealExtremem and was wondering how long it usually takes them to ship. Second, I'm looking into getting a pair of Audio Technica M50s, would these phones coupled with the E5 make the bass unbearable?


 


  I personally would get the Denon 1100's over the M50's. I tried the M50's and the bass wasn't really there they do have great mids and highs. The Denon 1100's have all that. At first it was lacking in the mids section but after about 100 hrs of burn in it really came to life and it so comfy can wear it all day!


----------



## teknov

I have a question did any of you guys have a problem with the clip screw popping off? I CA'd mine on.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Anyone have any idea how these things run with a pair of UE Pro 10s?


----------



## dfkt

The E5 hisses a lot with low-impedance/high-sensitivity phones like the UE10.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> The E5 hisses a lot with low-impedance/high-sensitivity phones like the UE10.


 


  What would be a better choice for them for under 100?


----------



## dfkt

Get a decent MP3 player, then you don't need an amp with them. Cowons and Sansas can drive multi-armature IEMs perfectly fine, Sony players can't, for example.


----------



## Axegrind

can the e5 decently drive a beyer dt770 pro80 from an iphone? If not what can you recommend? Tia.


----------



## psuwanchote

thinking about this with an iphone 4 + DBA02? maybe using a lod? how does that look? thank you.


----------



## realoldfart

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Get a decent MP3 player, then you don't need an amp with them. Cowons and Sansas can drive multi-armature IEMs perfectly fine, Sony players can't, for example.


 

 Not a helpful answer I feel.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Would a Nexus One/Nexus S do it?


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





realoldfart said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 He is trying to drive ultra-sensitive $1000 custom IEMs with a $20 amp. My recommendation of getting a better player was genuine.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Actually $95 non-custom IEMs off Amazon, but yeah. Ulitmate Ears TripleFi 10 Pros. Not UE Pro 11s


----------



## dfkt

Ah, I see... UE10, as you've written above, is something rather different than the TF10. I think they're discontinued now, replaced by the UE Reference. Either way, the least expensive amps I know that don't hiss with phones like the TF10 and can drive them properly are the Corda Headsix and the Headstage Arrow.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Ah, I see... UE10, as you've written above, is something rather different than the TF10. I think they're discontinued now, replaced by the UE Reference. Either way, the least expensive amps I know that don't hiss with phones like the TF10 and can drive them properly are the Corda Headsix and the Headstage Arrow.


 

 Oh snap, they do exist, sorry, my bad
   
  http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/ultimate-ears-ue-10/4505-7877_7-31805302.html


----------



## jamisonmp

First post (lurker), Hi. Anyways, I was just wondering if this amp would be ok to Pair with UE SuperFi 3's? I want something I can plug into my phone and listen to some flac on the go and not have to lug around anything bulky. Pockets, pockets, pockets I tell you. I've read about the hiss on some of the newer UE IEM's, so that's a little worrisome. I don't see spending $200 on an amp that's going to be in my pocket a lot. I figured I'd break out my old SuperFi 3's and get something going in ways of a super portable setup, and this looked like a quasi sensible way to do so.


----------



## dfkt

The E5 sure might be a good choice to beef up a cellphone output. It should work well with the SF3.


----------



## Reznik

I just got the FiiO E5 and I have some really stupid questions, in list form:
   
  1. I'm using the E5 with my Audio-Technica ATH-A700s, which have a frequency response of 5Hz-35000Hz. According to its specs, the E5 has a frequency response of 10Hz-100KHz. What will happen to the frequencies of 5Hz-9Hz?
   
  2. I've noticed that, of the two provided, the shorter 3.5mm M/M cable with the L-bend at one end sounds better than the longer, straight straight cable (i.e. less hissing and interference). Is it feasible that getting a higher-quality 3.5mm M/M cable would decrease hissing at higher volumes even more, or am I just crazy/stupid?
   
  I would also like to add that my E5 doesn't have the mystical "third setting." Disappointing.
   
*Edit:* Did some fiddling with the E5 and figured out that when turning up the volume all the way on my computer and using the E5 to control the volume (instead of doing it the other way around like I was previously), there is no audible hissing unless I turn the E5 up almost all the way, which disintegrates my eardrums. I can get a comfortable listening level after about 10 presses of the Vol+ button, and destroy my ears with about 18. Before, I had to press the Vol+ button 26 times to get a comfortable volume and 34 times to make my ears melt, and there was audible hissing throughout.
   
  Even with that being said, I would still like to know if a higher-quality 3.5mm M/M cable would make any difference in sound quality.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





reznik said:


> 1. I'm using the E5 with my Audio-Technica ATH-A700s, which have a frequency response of 5Hz-35000Hz. According to its specs, the E5 has a frequency response of 10Hz-100KHz. What will happen to the frequencies of 5Hz-9Hz?
> 
> *Headphone spec are generally misleading and useless, so don't put too much stock on it.*
> 
> ...


 

 Answered in bold. Welcome to HF.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Ah, I see... UE10, as you've written above, is something rather different than the TF10. I think they're discontinued now, replaced by the UE Reference.


 

 Just for clarification the two are not related.  UE10 is two bass drivers in parallel and one tweeter.  IERM is one high, one mid, one low.  Tuning of the baseline IERM signature was supposedly done at that concrete sound bunker under Capitol records.  Supposedly.  It is very revealing I will say.  Back to the E5.


----------



## Reznik

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Answered in bold. Welcome to HF.


 


  Thanks for the quick answer and hospitality. 
   
  I've decided to return the E5 to get an E7. The way I had the E5 set up was ATH A700s connected to E5 > Stock input cable connected to USB dongle from old Gamecom 777s > USB slot on computer/laptop. That sounds confusing.
   
  Basically, it was a mess with wires everywhere and I'm sure a measurable amount of detail was lost because of how it was set up. With the E7, I can simply connect the headphones to the E7 and connect the E7 to my computer with the USB cable. I would like to get an E9 or a similar desktop amp but that would really be pushing my already low budget, and I have no need for optical or speaker connections and whatnot.


----------



## calipilot227

I definitely noticed an improvement in sound quality with my UE Triple.fi 10's + E5 + LOD + iPod. I'll let you guys know whether the UM3X responds in a similar manner when they arrive (should be on Tuesday or Wednesday).


----------



## matt9292

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I definitely noticed an improvement in sound quality with my UE Triple.fi 10's + E5 + LOD + iPod.


 

 That's good to know, I should be getting an E5 shortly (told my brother for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), since I would be doing the same thing minus the LOD. Are you using one of the Fiio LODs or something else?


----------



## Aquanote

how can you open the e5? mine stopped working although light is still on so i want to take a look..


----------



## ClieOS

Took the screw out, and the clip will be forced out by the spring underneath (be careful not to lose the spring). Then you need to force it to either slider out from the top or bottom.


----------



## ime95mos

I recently got the FiiO E5 for amplifiying my mobile phone headset output before entering the car AUX Input. I would like to make this solution more permanent and put the E5 behind the dash, to be on and powered and on maximum volume when the ignition is on.
   
  Is there anyway of modifying it for this? ON Button has short press and long press and what happens when it's completely discharged?


----------



## HolyCheese

Hey guys,
   
  My fiio e5 has some problems with the bassboost switch, it acts strange so I want to bypass it. 
  Which points should I connect?


----------



## papaya

Any kind soul can tell me which Ipod Shuffle battery does the E5 uses?
   
  My E5 battery needs to be replaced as it depletes after few minutes. I can't put it on usb charge as it gets full in few minutes and start giving me the hissing sound when on charge.
   
  I just need to know exactly which generation of Ipod Shuffle battery it uses.
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## papaya

The E5 should remember the volume you have set it to after you power it off and on again.
   
  When the battery is totally depleted, after you plug in the power and turn it on, by default it's volume will be turned to the max so those using earphones beware and tune the volume down before you plug in the earphone so you don't spoil them!


----------

